# Radon Jab | Slide-Nachfolger 2018



## BN_Nik (6. Juli 2017)

"Das Erfolgs-Enduro Slide bekommt einen Nachfolger: das Jab"











Was sagt ihr zum neuen Bike?


----------



## EddyAC (6. Juli 2017)

Ich hätte den würdigen Modellnamen erhalten!
Optisch aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BN_Nik (6. Juli 2017)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass auf dem Bild ein RS Deluxe Dämpfer und eine Fox 36 abgebildet ist 
So wird das wohl eher nicht in Serie gehen.
Aber optisch finde ich es auch gelungen!


----------



## firevsh2o (6. Juli 2017)

Optisch top! Bin schon ganz besonders auf die 29" Version gespannt!


----------



## dummeLiese (7. Juli 2017)

Wahnsinn


----------



## Airigh (7. Juli 2017)

Nice Shyce, aber der Name geht mMn gar nicht...  Slide hat halt schon was sportlicheres an sich...


----------



## Beguel (7. Juli 2017)

Ich finde das Rad sieht sehr vielversprechend aus und auch zum ersten mal eine ansprechende Rahmenfarbe, die Farbgestaltunghat mir bisher nicht so zugesagt. Hoffentlich kommt das so auch in die Serie zum kaufen. 
Der Rest ist ja bisher noch sehr wage, längerer Reach, flacher Lenkwinkel... 
Ich bin auch jeden Fall sehr gespannt auf Ausstattungsvarianten und die Preise.


----------



## firevsh2o (7. Juli 2017)

Beguel schrieb:


> Ich finde das Rad sieht sehr vielversprechend aus und auch zum ersten mal eine ansprechende Rahmenfarbe, die Farbgestaltunghat mir bisher nicht so zugesagt. Hoffentlich kommt das so auch in die Serie zum kaufen.
> Der Rest ist ja bisher noch sehr wage, längerer Reach, flacher Lenkwinkel...
> Ich bin auch jeden Fall sehr gespannt auf Ausstattungsvarianten und die Preise.



Das Dekor ist wieder an Auto-Erlkönige angelehnt. Das kommt so sicher nicht.


----------



## Beguel (7. Juli 2017)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Das Dekor ist wieder an Auto-Erlkönige angelehnt. Das kommt so sicher nicht.



Ja das befürchte ich leider auch.


----------



## ron101 (7. Juli 2017)

Schaut wie ein würdiger nachfolger für das 160er Slide aus.

Mit dem Trailhardtail und dem Dirtbike sind sie für mich zuspät, da habe ich mich bereits eingedeckt.

Mal schauen wie das JAB  ausgestattet wird und wie die Gewichte so ausfallen.
Soll ja gem. FB bereits ab 10kg losgehen, was mir ultra leicht für so nen Bike erscheint.
Warte mal gespannt bis da mehr Infos folgen.

cheers
ron


----------



## OnTheFly (8. Juli 2017)

Den nackten Rahmen kann man hier sehen: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/spotted-radons-revised-slide-160-carbon.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (9. Juli 2017)

Ich fand das kleine Dreieck vom Oberrohr zur Sattelstütze immer super zum Tragen.
Bei Jab sieht es eher nach Fingerklemmer aus.
Und der Name? Jab, klingt irgendwie nach Ohrfeige. Jab - aua.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (9. Juli 2017)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Und der Name? Jab, klingt irgendwie nach Ohrfeige. Jab - aua.



Es soll halt der Konkurrenz wehtun.


----------



## supermanlovers (9. Juli 2017)

Ich bin nach wie vor skeptisch ob genug Platz für ein Float X2 und vergleichbares ist.
Mal sehen wie das 29er Carbon wird.


----------



## firevsh2o (9. Juli 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor skeptisch ob genug Platz für ein Float X2 und vergleichbares ist.
> Mal sehen wie das 29er Carbon wird.



Ich bin mal gespannt ob es überhaupt kommt.


----------



## supermanlovers (9. Juli 2017)

Ich denke schon. Beim Carbon DH Bike bin ich eher skeptisch. Das Radon Team fährt ja noch nicht Mal einen Prototypen. Wie soll das Bike dann bis Anfang 2018 fertig sein.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (9. Juli 2017)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt ob es überhaupt kommt.



Bodo Probst hat es zumindest im Slide-160-Thread mit bereits ziemlich konkreten Eckdaten angekündigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biking-wc (6. August 2017)

Der Lenkwinkel soll 65.2° betragen. Wenn es halbwegs das halten kann was angekündigt ist werde ich mein 2014 Slide ersetzen. Ab 10 kg erscheint mir auch recht unglaubhaft,

 

  auch wenn es 10.95 sind. Ich hoffe nur das es recht bald weitere Infos und ev. 1. Tests gibt.


----------



## ryan.raffi (6. August 2017)

Das Bike sieht schon sehr interessant aus Jedoch frage ich mich, wiso man so leicht bauen will bei einem Enduro. Beim LT700 gab es ja auch nur probleme...


----------



## supermanlovers (6. August 2017)

Naja vermutlich 10,9kg in S ohne Pedale und etwas schummeln. 

Geht schon. Mein Slide wiegt mit leichteren Reifen in L mit Pedalen und 36/Kirk, Rerverb ca. 11,5kg. Zugegebenermaßen mit einer sehr teuren Ausstattung. Hier und da würde aber noch was gehen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. August 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Naja vermutlich 10,9kg in S ohne Pedale und etwas schummeln.
> 
> Geht schon. Mein Slide wiegt mit leichteren Reifen in L mit Pedalen und 36/Kirk, Rerverb ca. 11,5kg. Zugegebenermaßen mit einer sehr teuren Ausstattung. Hier und da würde aber noch was gehen.


Kann sein das ich an der Aussage schuld bin. Habe in die Geo die Möglichkeit eingeplant ein AM mit F34/150 und TR 205/50 auf zu Bauen.
So ist es möglich mit einer Ausstattung ähnlich zu unseren 140er das hin zu bekommen. Aber ich würde Vorschlagen damit lassen wir das
Gut sein und diese ganze Sache geben wir weider an den nächsten Kindergarten und da gehört das Bike nicht hin. Hoffe das ihr euch 
bald selbst davon überzeugen könnt, hab mir schon Gedanken gemacht ob es nicht zu nah am Swoop 170 ist aber dafür ist es nicht so
speziell. Hoffe ihr werden Begeistert sein auch wenn das Jap dann 13kg wiegt mit F36 - DPX und bezahlbaren Laufradsatz.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## ron101 (7. August 2017)

Wann wird das so in etwa vorgestellt? 

Cheers
ron


----------



## biking-wc (7. August 2017)

13kg und dafür auch für die etwas gröbere Gangart geeignet - da bin ich dabei 
Infos, Infos, Infos bitte 
LG Christian


----------



## Mounsa (16. August 2017)

Bin auch schon wahnsinnig gespannt auf das Jab. Wäre toll wenn es auch Alu-Varianten gibt, dafür fahr ich gern 500g mehr spazieren.


----------



## magnil (18. August 2017)

Any info if there will be a 29" yet?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. August 2017)

Yes: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-160-carbon-650.650091/page-252#post-14593860 

Full carbon frame, head tube angle 65,4°, 150 mm travel, rear shock Fox X2 or Super Deluxe coil possible.


----------



## ron101 (6. September 2017)

Habe gesehen, dass Radon einen Stand hat an den TestRide Lenzerheide 2017
Gibt es den Jab ev. dort zum Probefahren?
Oder hat es dort nur alte Modelle zum testen?

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. September 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> Habe gesehen, dass Radon einen Stand hat an den TestRide Lenzerheide 2017
> Gibt es den Jab ev. dort zum Probefahren?
> Oder hat es dort nur alte Modelle zum testen?
> 
> ...



Ein JAB zum testen wird es in Lenzerheide noch nicht geben, da wir bis dato nur Prototypen und Sichtmuster haben. Evtl. packen wir aber ein Ausstellungsstück mit ein falls noch Platz da sein sollte 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## ron101 (9. September 2017)

Ja das wär doch was so nen JAB Prototypen.

Danke für die Infos
Cheers
ron


----------



## everywhere.local (12. September 2017)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Ein JAB zum testen wird es in Lenzerheide noch nicht geben, da wir bis dato nur Prototypen und Sichtmuster haben. Evtl. packen wir aber ein Ausstellungsstück mit ein falls noch Platz da sein sollte
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Hallo Andi 
Long time no see 

Wann gibt es denn neue / mehr Infos zum Jab und den Ausstattungsvarianten / Preisen?
Ich werde sicher auch in Lenzerheide sein. Wäre super, wenn man es da live sehen könnte 

Ich möchte mir nächstes Jahr ein neues Enduro holen. Wenn ich mich nicht bald auf's Jab festlegen kann, wird es wohl leider ein Hightower oder so 

Gruss
Basti


----------



## ron101 (12. September 2017)

oder so ein Process 153CR


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. September 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Andi
> Long time no see
> 
> Wann gibt es denn neue / mehr Infos zum Jab und den Ausstattungsvarianten / Preisen?
> ...



Hi,

habe gerade die Info, dass das JAB leider nicht in Lenzerheide mit dabei sein wird. Wir müssen aktuell mit den vorhandenen Rahmen die Farbabstimmungen für 2018 fertig machen, wir wollen ja nicht, dass es Verzögerungen beim Liefertermin gibt, oder? 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## everywhere.local (12. September 2017)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe gerade die Info, dass das JAB leider nicht in Lenzerheide mit dabei sein wird. Wir müssen aktuell mit den vorhandenen Rahmen die Farbabstimmungen für 2018 fertig machen, wir wollen ja nicht, dass es Verzögerungen beim Liefertermin gibt, oder?
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Ok, damit kann ich leben, wenn es bald mal neue Infos gibt


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (12. September 2017)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe gerade die Info, dass das JAB leider nicht in Lenzerheide mit dabei sein wird. Wir müssen aktuell mit den vorhandenen Rahmen die Farbabstimmungen für 2018 fertig machen, wir wollen ja nicht, dass es Verzögerungen beim Liefertermin gibt, oder?
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Hi Andi,

das würde ja bedeuten, ihr hättet bereits einen Liefertermin genannt. Wann war der nochmal?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. September 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Hi Andi,
> 
> das würde ja bedeuten, ihr hättet bereits einen Liefertermin genannt. Wann war der nochmal?



Hi,

wir werden zeitnah viele Infos zum JAB Launch präsentieren - hier bekommt ihr dann auch Infos zum Liefertermin, Verfügbarkeiten und Ausstattungen. Ein wenig Vorbereitungszeit müsst ihr uns aber noch gewähren 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## basti22382 (21. September 2017)

Hoffe es dauert nicht mehr allzu lang...würde mich auch echt brennend interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (21. September 2017)

ist langsam an der Zeit...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. September 2017)

basti22382 schrieb:


> Hoffe es dauert nicht mehr allzu lang...würde mich auch echt brennend interessieren





bastifunbiker schrieb:


> ist langsam an der Zeit...



Kommt schon, Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude 

Status unsererseits: die ersten zwei fahrbaren Foto-Samples sind fast fertig - zwar noch im Vorserien-Trimm und nicht lackiert, dafür schon für so manche Trail-Ausfahrt geeignet. In den kommenden Wochen werden wir die ersten Shootings machen und den Launch finalisieren. Eines können wir euch versprechen: das Warten lohnt sich 

Gruß aus Bonn, Andi


----------



## everywhere.local (21. September 2017)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> In den kommenden *Wochen*




Kannst du schon mal eine Orientierung bzgl Ausstattung und Preis abgeben?
Äquivalent zum aktuellen Slide 160? Drüber? Drunter?


----------



## basti22382 (21. September 2017)




----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. September 2017)

Könnte ich...aber dann wäre ja die Spannung raus  Also: preislich wird es in ähnlicher Region wie das SLIDE CARBON 160 angesiedelt werden (natürlich ohne die aktuellen Rabatte) - das Preis-/Leistungs-Verhältnis gehört ja bekanntlich zu unserer Parade-Disziplin 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (21. September 2017)

@Radon-Bikes 

Hi Andi,

kannst du schon grob was zum Liefertermin sagen? Bei euch im Laden war von August 2018 die Rede. Kommt das hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (21. September 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Hi Andi,
> 
> kannst du schon grob was zum Liefertermin sagen? Bei euch im Laden war von August 2018 die Rede. Kommt das hin?


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAS?! Das ist etwas (zu) spät


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. September 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAS?! Das ist etwas (zu) spät



Finden wir auch...das wäre in der Tat zu spät! Kommt früher 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## ron101 (21. September 2017)

Und immer mal wieder ein kleiner Spyshot hier posten für uns ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## dummeLiese (22. September 2017)




----------



## Mounsa (22. September 2017)

Solange dem Gewicht nicht vor der Haltbarkeit der Vorzug gegeben wird.
Ich warte jetzt einfach bis Mitte November und dann werden wir sehen ...


----------



## everywhere.local (24. September 2017)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 646608


@Radon-Bikes 
Andi, für das doofe zensierte Bild auf Facebook übergieße ich dich irgendwann mal mit Dichtmilch


----------



## supermanlovers (24. September 2017)

Ich dachte die neue Strategie bei Radon ist Vorstellung im Januar und verfügbar Februar.


----------



## JaSon78 (26. September 2017)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir werden zeitnah viele Infos zum JAB Launch präsentieren - hier bekommt ihr dann auch Infos zum Liefertermin, Verfügbarkeiten und Ausstattungen. Ein wenig Vorbereitungszeit müsst ihr uns aber noch gewähren
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Könnt ja einen Adventskalender draus machen...jeden Tag ein Detail...
Am besten mit dem Innenlager-Standard anfangen. Pressshit und ich bin raus ...


----------



## everywhere.local (26. September 2017)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Könnt ja einen Adventskalender draus machen...jeden Tag ein Detail...
> Am besten mit dem Innenlager-Standard anfangen. Pressshit und ich bin raus ...


Bring den Andi doch nicht auf dumme Gedanken


----------



## Themeankitty (26. September 2017)

Radon hat bei allen seinen aktuellen Plastik Bikes Presshit, wird also safe Presshit haben denk ich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dummeLiese (27. September 2017)




----------



## supermanlovers (27. September 2017)

Ich sehe noch nicht wie da ein Coil rein passt, aber ich lasse mich überraschen.


----------



## everywhere.local (29. September 2017)

Ich überlege jetzt schon die ganze Zeit, ob ich den unteren Teil vom Sitzrohr scheisse finde oder nicht.
Es sind unbedingt und schnell mehr Bilder erforderlich, bevor ich enttäuscht bin


----------



## Mattotor (3. Oktober 2017)

Kommt das Jab auch als 29er?


----------



## supermanlovers (3. Oktober 2017)

Nein


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (3. Oktober 2017)

Mattotor schrieb:


> Kommt das Jab auch als 29er?



Gleichwohl: Bodo hatte vor vier Monaten mal geäußert, dass es ein 29er mit 150 mm vorn und hinten aus Carbon geben sollte. Da Bodo ja nach eigenem Bekunden bald ausscheidet, kann @Radon-Bikes was dazu sagen?


----------



## supermanlovers (3. Oktober 2017)

Das wird bestimmt kommen. Dafür haben sie sicher das Carbon DH Bike gestrichen.


----------



## Boribori (3. Oktober 2017)

Hoffe auch auf ein 29er Enduro von Radon, natürlich am liebsten mit 160mm wie es andere Hersteller auch auf dem Markt haben, zur NOT würde ich auch 150mm nehmen


----------



## everywhere.local (3. Oktober 2017)

Boost hat auf Instagram ein Bild vom jab aus finale gepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (3. Oktober 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Boost hat auf Instagram ein Bild vom jab aus finale gepostet



Kannst du das hier mal bitte reinstellen? Für diejenigen, die nicht so Social-Media-affin sind.


----------



## everywhere.local (3. Oktober 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Kannst du das hier mal bitte reinstellen? Für diejenigen, die nicht so Social-Media-affin sind.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (3. Oktober 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 649982



Danke! Mitten auf dem Rollercoaster.


----------



## everywhere.local (3. Oktober 2017)

Schwarz rot confirmed (siehe x0 kurbeln)
Ich bin dabei


----------



## supermanlovers (3. Oktober 2017)

Float X2, ist gekauft! Schade das Radon keine Framesets anbietet.


----------



## iceis (3. Oktober 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (3. Oktober 2017)

Dieses komisch 2 geteilte Oberrohr schaut halt irgendwie ominös aus.
Ich hoffe mal, dass es nicht wieder so ein Design Overkill mit Strichen an jedem Rohr gibt.

Darf der Joost auch was zum Test in Finale mitteilen?

Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (3. Oktober 2017)

Mir taugt dieser Spalt im Oberrohr. Da passt ein Mini Tool perfekt rein.


----------



## dummeLiese (6. Oktober 2017)

Der Joost


----------



## Foxiwave (6. Oktober 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Da Bodo ja nach eigenem Bekunden bald ausscheidet



Wo steht das ?


----------



## sun909 (6. Oktober 2017)

Foxiwave schrieb:


> Wo steht das ?



Seine eigene Aussage im Thread hier im Forum.

Grüße


----------



## dummeLiese (6. Oktober 2017)

Spyshot aus Roc  d'Azur


----------



## supermanlovers (6. Oktober 2017)

Was ist das den bitte für ein schlechtes Foto? Offenbar kann man direkt zu dem Bike hingehen. Ich will Detail Fotos vom Hinterbau/Dämpfer.


----------



## filiale (6. Oktober 2017)

Vermute es steht gerade in Frejus, oder ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2017)

Joost hat doch auch noch bei Insta was gezeigt:


----------



## everywhere.local (6. Oktober 2017)

willkommen in KW39


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davedr (6. Oktober 2017)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 650731 Spyshot aus Roc  d'Azur




So hier ein besseres Foto  und im Hintergrund sieht man auf dem Plaket noch ein anderes Jab.



supermanlovers schrieb:


> Was ist das den bitte für ein schlechtes Foto? Offenbar kann man direkt zu dem Bike hingehen. Ich will Detail Fotos vom Hinterbau/Dämpfer.



Besser so?


----------



## Jonny66 (6. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist wenigstens klar warum das Ding immer schräg von hinten abgelichtet wurde. [emoji37]
Das Steuerrohr verdient ja keinen Designerpreis.


----------



## supermanlovers (6. Oktober 2017)

Die Farbe gefällt mir richtig gut. Da kann ich mir das entlacken sparen!
Jetzt muss ich nur noch jemanden finden der mir seinen Rahmen verkauft.
Das wird wohl etwas dauern.


----------



## everywhere.local (6. Oktober 2017)

also ich weiss nicht so recht...


----------



## everywhere.local (6. Oktober 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Die Farbe gefällt mir richtig gut. Da kann ich mir das entlacken sparen!
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch jemanden finden der mir seinen Rahmen verkauft.
> Das wird wohl etwas dauern.


im Zweifelsfall kannst den Rahmen haben und ich papp mir das Zeug an ein Bronson oder so


----------



## supermanlovers (6. Oktober 2017)

Das können wir Anfang 2018 sehr gerne nochmal besprechen. Ich wollte dann bei dem offiziellen Artikel auf der Startseite anfragen ob sich mit mir jemand das Bike Zwecks ausschlachten teilt.


----------



## Davedr (6. Oktober 2017)

Spricht hier einer gut Französisch? Was erzählt der gute Mann genau? Ab der 6:25 Minute wird das Jab gezeigt und ein bisschen was zum Bike erzählt. Laut dem Schild, was neben dem Bike steht, ist das Rad noch ein "Prototype".



Mibra schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt es ziemlich gut! Ist mal eine etwas eigenständigere Optik und es besteht keine Verwechslungsgefahr.
> 
> Der Link zum Video geht bei mir leider nicht



Jetzt sollte das Video wieder abspielbar sein.

Hier ist der Link zum Video:

Radon Jab Video

Quelle: facebook.com/velovert


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. Oktober 2017)

Foxiwave schrieb:


> Wo steht das ?



Hier.


----------



## basti22382 (6. Oktober 2017)

Schade, die Optik gefällt mir immer weniger (je mehr man zu sehen bekommt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. Oktober 2017)

Und mir immer mehr.


----------



## Schelle (6. Oktober 2017)

Mir gefällt es auch nicht. Sitzrohr, Steuerrohr. Egal, Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden.


----------



## Boribori (6. Oktober 2017)

Finde die Optik auch total schlecht gewählt für das Bike, sehr schade.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Oktober 2017)

Wassind das nur für Zeiten ...in denen das Ritzel der Kasette um einiges größer ist als die Bremsscheiben 
Aber die Stealth Optik hat auch Vorteile...da bleibt man auf illegalen Strecken wenigstens unentdeckt


----------



## biking-wc (7. Oktober 2017)

Nur mal so eine Frage. Wehm hat das Slide im Jahr 2013 auf Anhieb gefallen? Ich hab da auch lange überlegt bezüglich der geschwungenen Formen und war dann total zufrieden mit der Optik.
Mal schauen wie das offizielle Bike daherkommt. Kenne mich nicht so genau aus, wie nahe so ein Prototyp am Endprodukt ist. Das Steuerrohr ist wohl sehr ähnlich dem Jealous, jedoch der MTB Klasse entsprechend etwas verstärkt. Mann könnte daraus schließen, dass sich die Steifigkeit in diesem Bereich gegenüber dem Slide verbessern wird. Was das geteilte Oberrohr für eine Funktion hat? Der untere Teil vom Sitzrohr bietet auf alle Fälle einen guten Schmutzschutz für den Dämpfer und ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal fürs Bike. Was anderes wie Einfachantrieb scheint nicht möglich zu sein - also Eagle.
Mal abwarten was die Bikebravos, wenn es dann so weit ist, dazu sagen, sich eine eigene Meinung aufgrund seiner persönlichen Erfahrung bilden und dann überlegen ob es der logische Nachfolger fürs Slide ist. Anmerkung: nur mein persönlicher Zugang zum Thema Slid-Nachfolger.
Die Erwartungen, die durch die Bilder in Erlkönig Optik geschürt wurde, sind halt jetzt nicht so leicht zu erfüllen.


----------



## Mibra (7. Oktober 2017)

Also mir gefällt es ziemlich gut! Ist mal eine etwas eigenständigere Optik und es besteht keine Verwechslungsgefahr.

Der Link zum Video geht bei mir leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (7. Oktober 2017)

…


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Oktober 2017)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Nur mal so eine Frage. Wehm hat das Slide im Jahr 2013 auf Anhieb gefallen



HIER MIR ! 
Leider waren die Jahrgänge danach einfach nur noch schwarz .... mit Farbklechsen...deswegen warte ich bis Radon wieder ein froschngrünes bringt. Denke bis dahin sind 26er auch wieder aktuell so das ich den Froschn auf ewig behalten werden


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Oktober 2017)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Naja,... am Ende muss man dann den Dämpfer ausbauen um dahinter den Dreck weg zu bekommen oder wie?



Mit Reinigungsbürsten für Reagenzgläsern kommt man da super dazwischen. Nutze ich auch immer kann ich empfehlen

Dafür hat die Bauformdes Rahmens ja auch den Vorteil das der Dämpfer zumindest vomDreck vom Hinterrad geschützt ist, so wies momentan zumindest aussieht


----------



## Davedr (7. Oktober 2017)

Ein neues kurze Video (am Ende) sieht man das Jab.


----------



## biking-wc (7. Oktober 2017)

Kann es sein, dass der Flip-Chip hinten an der Wippe zur Sitzstrebe angebracht ist? Wäre auch was neues oder gibt es sowas schon?


----------



## Mibra (7. Oktober 2017)

Sieht zumindest nach einer sehr komischen Schraube aus. Denke auch das es ein Flip Chip ist. Hab irgendwie immer gehofft das sich hinter dieser Optik noch etwas ala Shape Shifter versteckt aber das wäre ja somit erledigt.


----------



## basti22382 (7. Oktober 2017)

Beim Trek Remedy ist der Flip-Chip ziemlich genau an der Stelle


----------



## filiale (7. Oktober 2017)

Und man sieht das neue Racefully von Stöckli bei Sekunde 20...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Oktober 2017)

sieht ja so aus als ob's auch ein AM Hardtail gäbe 0:26


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (9. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde sogar mehr zahlen für einen unlackierten Rahmen.
Für meinen unermüdlichen Appell für einen flachen LW und mehr Platz für dicken Dämpfer könnte mir da Radon echt entgegen kommen.
Andernfalls hätten die doch wieder so eine AM Kiste gebaut


----------



## Mibra (9. Oktober 2017)

Also ich find die Optik geil!


----------



## Barcu (10. Oktober 2017)

Optisch finde ich es auch spitze. So in weiß sieht es auch echt nett aus. Mal schauen bis zur neuen Saison ist ja noch ein Stück.


----------



## Foxiwave (10. Oktober 2017)

es hat in jedem Fall einen hohen Wiedererkennungswert. Das geschlitzte Oberrohr ist thematisch nochmal in der Wippe aufgegriffen. Und die Stealth Form der Rohre insgesamt dazu - also Einheitsbrei isses mal auf GAR KEINEN Fall.

Ich denke auch dass die intensive Formensprache eher Gesamtlackierungen oder entsprechend den kompletten Wegfall selbiger erfordert als die klassischen Radon Strichbemalungen.


----------



## bartschipro (10. Oktober 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 652029


geiles Teil!! 
Was ist mit 29 Zoll???


----------



## Marco3006 (10. Oktober 2017)

Kann man schon was zu den zu erwarteten Preis sagen?


----------



## supermanlovers (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde mal von einer moderaten Steigerung ausgehen. Wahrscheinlich auch ein preislich höher angesetztes Top Modell. 
Falls es tatsächlich ein Modell mit 36/ Float X2 und entsprechend High End Schaltung, Bremsen etc geben wird, reichen die 4299€ vom alten 10er gar nicht. Da würde ich mal auf 4999€ tippen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Oktober 2017)

Wie dem auch sei ... auf jeden Fall wird es wieder schwarz


----------



## dummeLiese (10. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> sieht ja so aus als ob's auch ein AM Hardtail gäbe 0:26


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dummeLiese (10. Oktober 2017)

Stimmt!!


----------



## Marco3006 (11. Oktober 2017)

In welche Bike-Kategorie von Radon wird das JAB eingestuft?
Frage nur da das Slide ja nur für "kleinere" Sprünge eingestuft ist
http://www.radon-bikes.de/service/bike-kategorien/


----------



## Florian301 (11. Oktober 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Und man sieht das neue Racefully von Stöckli bei Sekunde 20...



Das hat nichts zu heißen, dass ist ja dass Fully, was das Team zZt fährt...

In der Bike, oder Mountainbike ist ein Interview mit Bodo, wo er auch sagt, dass einige Projekte (auch seine) nicht umgesetzt wurden bzw werden... Welche das nun sind weiß man nicht... Vll ja das Race  Fully...


----------



## filiale (11. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht hat man genau wegen der fehlenden Umsetzung von Bodos Projekten lieber auf das Stöckli zurückgegriffen...(bissi hoffen darf man ja mal)


----------



## iceis (12. Oktober 2017)

Dachte erst es wäre das neue 2018er Swoop 170 zu sehen aber dabei dürfte es sich ums 2017er handeln.


----------



## Basi1309 (15. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (15. Oktober 2017)

Intern verlegte Bremsleitung? Ich hoffe das geht aus außerhalb. Intern ist mir einfach zu viel Aufwand.


----------



## everywhere.local (15. Oktober 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Intern verlegte Bremsleitung? Ich hoffe das geht aus außerhalb. Intern ist mir einfach zu viel Aufwand.


kein Problem


----------



## hardtails (15. Oktober 2017)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 652314 Anhang anzeigen 652314
> Stimmt!!


Info?


----------



## G.Heim (15. Oktober 2017)

Basi1309 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 654033


Kabelführung unterm Tretlager bei einer Neuentwicklung?
Dazu noch so übel rumhängend.
Hab mir gerade bei meinem Strive durch einen Aufsetzer das Schalthabel rausgerissen.
Das nächste Bike muss eine Kabelführung über dem Steuerlager haben.


----------



## supermanlovers (15. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde mir lediglich einen besser montierten inneren Liner für den Schaltzug wünschen. Nachdem sich der Liner bei mir gelöst hat ist der Schaltzugwechsel jedes Mal ein nerviges gefummel. Am besten wäre ein durchgehende Außenhülle.
Ich hatte schon überlegt die Öffnungen im Slide etwas auszubohren.


----------



## Evri (15. Oktober 2017)

Basi1309 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 654033



Quelle? Wo hast das Bild her?


----------



## ASt (16. Oktober 2017)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Kabelführung unterm Tretlager bei einer Neuentwicklung?
> Dazu noch so übel rumhängend.
> Hab mir gerade bei meinem Strive durch einen Aufsetzer das Schalthabel rausgerissen.
> Das nächste Bike muss eine Kabelführung über dem Steuerlager haben.


Das war auch das erste, was ich mit dem Slide gemacht habe (Schaltzug gerissen). Danach nur über dem Tretlager, nicht anders! Beim Slide, jetzt auch beim Swoop 170.
Der Swoop ist viel besser dazu geeignet, ich sehe gerade, dass bei Jab es noch schwerer sein könnte, als beim Slide.


----------



## Basi1309 (16. Oktober 2017)

Evri schrieb:


> Quelle? Wo hast das Bild her?



Hab's aus Manon Carpenters Instagram-Story abfotografiert.


----------



## ron101 (16. Oktober 2017)

Im FB auch noch in Pic entdeckt:







wär cool wenns bald mal infos zum bike geben würde.

Cheers
ron


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Oktober 2017)

Wird bestimmt bald ein Präsentationsvideo geben. Manon war wohl mit Joost unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evri (17. Oktober 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> Im FB auch noch in Pic entdeckt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf Facebook wird ja spekuliert, dass es sich bei dem Foto um das 29er Modell handelt, was meint Ihr? Sieht es eher wie 27,5" aus oder 29 Zoll Reifen?


----------



## supermanlovers (17. Oktober 2017)

Garantiert 650b. Wahrscheinlich fällt der M Rahmen nur wieder klein aus. Oder fährt Manon sogar S?


----------



## basti22382 (17. Oktober 2017)

Ich finde komisch wie hoch das Tretlager ist...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Oktober 2017)

Sieht ja zumindest danach aus als ob es von der Geo her nicht diesem typischen "ich bolz alles gerade runter" Trend folgt. Muss ja auch nicht alles länger werden,  kürzer geht auch sofern man damit umzugehen weiss


----------



## supermanlovers (17. Oktober 2017)

Das mit der Tretlagerhöhe täuascht mM nach. Sieht mir auch nach einer 170mm 36 aus. 
Ich denke nicht das es (viel) höher als beim Silde sein wird.


----------



## Evri (17. Oktober 2017)

Wird es das Jab in 29 und 650b geben?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (17. Oktober 2017)

Nein. Das 29er soll ein Slide werden mit ca. 150 mm.


----------



## filiale (17. Oktober 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Nein. Das 29er soll ein Slide werden mit ca. 150 mm.



Und hoffentlich leicht, dann bin ich weg von Canyon und komme zu Radon...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Oktober 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Nein. Das 29er soll ein Slide werden mit ca. 150 mm.



Das wäre in der Tat ein Bike das ich mir auch mal genauer ansehen würde. Je nach Gewicht und Länge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartschipro (18. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das wäre in der Tat ein Bike das ich mir auch mal genauer ansehen würde. Je nach Gewicht und Länge.


Und ich bin schon lange am suchen für ein gutes, leichtes, bezahlbares Carbon 29er mit etwa 150mm. Von keinem der Versender (ausser YT) gibt es was momentan - aber alle Edelmarken haben welche im Programm. Warum nur??


----------



## bartos0815 (18. Oktober 2017)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Und ich bin schon lange am suchen für ein gutes, leichtes, bezahlbares Carbon 29er mit etwa 150mm. Von keinem der Versender gibt es was momentan - aber alle Edelmarken haben welche im Programm. Warum nur??


Weils bisher nicht massentauglich war, wird schon noch werden. Erst der hype mit wenig edel Anbietern dann wird die breite Masse bedient durch die versrnder!


----------



## everywhere.local (18. Oktober 2017)

Das ist wie bei den Autos.
Es müssen erst Audi, BMW,... vormachen, damit es jemand von einem Nicht-Premium-Hersteller kauft.

(wobei ich hier nicht die gute Qualität oder das Image von Radon schmälern will)


----------



## ron101 (18. Oktober 2017)

Da ein robuster, haltbarer und gleichzeitig leichter 29" Radsatz ein kleines Vermögen kostet und die Versender eher mit guten und bezahlbaren Bikes auftrumpfen wollen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## basti22382 (18. Oktober 2017)

Hoffe es kommen jetzt bald mal Infos von Radon


----------



## Davedr (18. Oktober 2017)

Ein Jab Bike mit einer anderen Ausstattung, siehe Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxiwave (20. Oktober 2017)

je mehr Komplettfotos kommen, desto eigenständiger und wertiger finde ich das Design.


----------



## biking-wc (20. Oktober 2017)

Foxiwave schrieb:


> je mehr Komplettfotos kommen, desto eigenständiger und wertiger finde ich das Design.


Da stimme ich dir zu - schön langsam könnte es aber ein paar Infos von offizieller Seite geben


----------



## zippelmuetz (24. Oktober 2017)

Moin zusammen,
hat der Bodo eigentlich am Jab mitgearbeitet? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## supermanlovers (24. Oktober 2017)

Ja


----------



## Davedr (24. Oktober 2017)

Neue Infos, es soll 3 verschiedene Ausstattungen geben, die Preise sollen sein: 3.599 €, 3.999 € und 4.999 € - der Lenkwinkel lässt sich via Flipchip ändern 65,2 ° / 65,8 ° - bin mal gespannt ob sich das alles bewahrheitet.


----------



## supermanlovers (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin ja gespannt ob sie für 4999 36 + Float X2 anbieten können.

Ein Frameset wäre schön. Keine Ahnung warum so wenige Firmen einzelne Rahmen anbieten. An den Anbauteilen scheinen die Versender doch nicht viel zu verdienen. 

Die 0,6° LW Verstellung hätte man mM nach sparen können. Hätte Geld und Gewicht gespart. So etwas neigt auch gerne zum knarzen.


----------



## MrBrightside (24. Oktober 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ich bin ja gespannt ob sie für 4999 36 + Float X2 anbieten können.
> 
> Ein Frameset wäre schön. Keine Ahnung warum so wenige Firmen einzelne Rahmen anbieten. An den Anbauteilen scheinen die Versender doch nicht viel zu verdienen.
> 
> Die 0,6° LW Verstellung hätte man mM nach sparen können. Hätte Geld und Gewicht gespart. So etwas neigt auch gerne zum knarzen.


Die Verstellungen find ich eher wegen der Tretlagerhöhe interessant. Da geht's ja oft knapp zu.
Mehraufwand und Anfälligkeit kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## supermanlovers (24. Oktober 2017)

Naja ich habe bei meinem Slide den LW mit Offset Buchsen um -1° reduziert und das Tretlager hat sich vielleicht 5mm abgesenkt. 

Man kann das zwar nicht direkt aufs jab übertragen, ich schätze aber Mal das die 0,6° nur 2-3mm ausmacht. Mal die genau Geo Tabelle abwarten.

Dann lieber eine stärkere SW/LW Verstellung wie beim Rose Enduro wo man kurz mit dem Mini Tool verstellen kann. Da könnte man es sich dann überlegen, wenn man wie ich in den Alpen wohnt und 800hm+ am Stück fährt, immer zwischen Up- und Downhill Setup wechselt.


----------



## MrBrightside (24. Oktober 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Naja ich habe bei meinem Slide den LW mit Offset Buchsen um -1° reduziert und das Tretlager hat sich vielleicht 5mm abgesenkt.
> 
> Man kann das zwar nicht direkt aufs jab übertragen, ich schätze aber Mal das die 0,6° nur 2-3mm ausmacht. Mal die genau Geo Tabelle abwarten.


So sieht es beim aktuellen Enduro aus:

"LENKWINKEL	66°
HEAD TUBE ANGLE, LOW SETTING	65.5°
BB HEIGHT	354mm
BB HEIGHT, LOW SETTING	346mm"

Also 0,5° Lenkwinkeländerung und 8mm Tretlagerhöhe.


----------



## supermanlovers (24. Oktober 2017)

Das Rose?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (24. Oktober 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Das Rose?


"Enduro" darf nur eins heißen 

Das Specialized Enduro 2018.


----------



## basti22382 (24. Oktober 2017)

Los Radon...Infos!!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. Oktober 2017)

basti22382 schrieb:


> Los Radon...Infos!!



Geduld, Geduld Leute  Wir arbeiten gerade mit voller Power am Launch, lange müsst ihr euch also nicht mehr gedulden.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## bartschipro (24. Oktober 2017)

basti22382 schrieb:


> Los Radon...Infos!!


Und bitte Infos zum 29 Zoll Bike.
Federweg? Varianten?


----------



## stromb6 (24. Oktober 2017)

Radon rückt zum 29"er derzeit noch keine Infos raus.
Cube präsentiert sein 29" Enduro mit 160 Federweg erst im Frühjahr 2018.
Solange heißt es entweder warten oder ein Enduro oder Hightower LT kaufen.


----------



## Barcu (24. Oktober 2017)

Hoffentlich in weiß mit guter Ausstattung. Wäre bei den aktuellen Farben der Mitbewerber mal was anderes. Der Rahmen gefällt mir bis jetzt ja sowieso.


----------



## supermanlovers (24. Oktober 2017)

Federweg beim 29er ist mit 150mm doch schon bestätigt.

Das Hightower *LT *würde ich aber nicht nehmen. Dann lieber das normale.
Noch besser ist sicher das Trek Slash.

Ich tendiere inzwischen wieder zum 650b. Ich bin ein 29er noch nicht ausgiebig genug gefahren 
und habe schon auf engen, schnellen Kurven mit 650b etwas zu kämpfen. Auch wenn ich es lieber geradeaus und schnell mag, ist das 650b Jab für mich sicher die bessere Wahl.


----------



## ron101 (24. Oktober 2017)

Fährt Ihr alle Rennen? Dass Ihr so auf 29" abfährt?
26 und 27.5 ist doch viel spassiger zum Fahren, um den gehts doch in erster Linie, ausser man fährt Rennen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Mounsa (24. Oktober 2017)

Ganz meine Meinung - Fahrspaß, ein durchdachtes Konzept und Haltbarkeit sollten Priorität haben. Was interessiert es denn ob der DH 5 Sekunden länger dauert. Obwohl: Das heißt 5 Sekunden länger Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (24. Oktober 2017)

Und warum machen 26" mehr Spaß als 29"? Mir machen 27,5" mehr Spaß als 26".


----------



## filiale (24. Oktober 2017)

Für jemand der gerne bergauf fährt weil er sich den DH erarbeiten möchte ist ein 29" einfach die bessere Wahl. Das hat nix mit Rennen zu tun. Das einige faule Säcke lieber 27,5" nehmen weil sie eh mehr den Lift / Shuttle nutzen ist ja deren Problem . Aber deswegen sollte man die 29" Enduro dennoch respektieren.


----------



## Mounsa (24. Oktober 2017)

Hat hier jmd. nicht respektiert?! Die Laufraddiskussion wollte ich auch nicht wiederbeleben - die ist nun auch schon 5 Jahre alt... Gern springe ich in die Presche für verspielte Bikes von 27,5 bis 29. Länger, tiefer, schneller ist einfach nicht der Slogan  den ich supporte


----------



## ron101 (24. Oktober 2017)

Finde kleinere Räder in der Beschleunigung beim antreten vorallem wohl wegen des geringeren Gewichts viel spritziger als ein grösseres Laufrad.
Dies nur so meine Erfahrung. Bei ca. 120'000hm selber hochpedalieren pro Jahr.
Die grösseren Räder sind eher zum runterbügeln schneller.
Dies nur so mein subjektives Empfinden.

Bin froh, dass ich noch zwei Dirtbikes in 26" habe. Werden wohl bald auch auf grössere Räder gestellt.

Aber ja jedem das seine.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Oktober 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> Fährt Ihr alle Rennen? Dass Ihr so auf 29" abfährt?
> 26 und 27.5 ist doch viel spassiger zum Fahren, um den gehts doch in erster Linie, ausser man fährt Rennen.
> 
> Cheers
> ron



Fahre 26 und 29 und mir macht beides Spass. Mag die Agilität meines 26ers und genauso aber auch wenn ich mit dem 29er fahre die Spurtreue. Auf 29er abfahren ist keine Frage von rennen oder nicht sondern eher des persönlichen Geschmacks. Für mich kommen z.B. die Bikes mit langem Radstand / langen reach weniger in Frage da ich sehr gerne Serpentinen fahre. Das geht auch mit einem 29er mit entsprechender Geo ganz gut. Alles eher eine frage der eigenen Vorliebe also.


----------



## ron101 (25. Oktober 2017)

Wollte da auch nicht die Radgrössen Diskusion neu in Gang bringen 
Finde es persönlich nur schade, dass die vielen zum Teil ja auch vorteilhaften neuen Standarts das Systemgewicht deutlich erhöhen und wir am schluss die neuen Bikes immernoch gleich schwer haben, wie die welche wir bereits vor 10 Jahren gefahren sind.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Heinz (25. Oktober 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> Wollte da auch nicht die Radgrössen Diskusion neu in Gang bringen
> Finde es persönlich nur schade, dass die vielen zum Teil ja auch vorteilhaften neuen Standarts das Systemgewicht deutlich erhöhen und wir am schluss die neuen Bikes immernoch gleich schwer haben, wie die welche wir bereits vor 10 Jahren gefahren sind.
> 
> Cheers
> ron


Beim Vergleich mit den Bikes von vor 10 Jahren gebe ich Dir recht. Und es stimmt auch, dass wir was die Gewichtsentswicklung angeht eher Rück- als Fortschritte machen. Was aber u.a. auch an den deutlich veränderten Fahrtechnik-Skills vieler Fahrer und den damit verbundenen Geschwindigkeiten und Strecken liegen mag.
Wenn ich in meine Anfangszeiten zurück blicke und mir überlege dass man Anfangs der 90er ein gutes ungefedertes MTB bei ca. 12 kg angesiedelt hat, dann finde ich mein Custom Slide mit 150/130mm Federweg, 29# Rädern und einem Gewicht von 12,8 kg schon ziemlich leicht 
Grüße Chris


----------



## ron101 (25. Oktober 2017)

Ja das stimmt schon mein slide160 ist auch leichter als vor 10 Jahren mein 160/160 aber damals hatte ich nen Alurahmen, da ich dem Carbon noch nicht so vertraute. Vermutlich wär die Carbon Version nicht wirklich viel schwerer gewesen.

Zurück zum Jab, werden die neuen Radon Bikes nun echt erst ende Dez. Vorgestellt?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Oktober 2017)

Wieso erst ? Is doch ok oder willste dat schöhöne neue Teil gleich dem harten deutschen Winter aussetzen


----------



## ron101 (26. Oktober 2017)

@schraeg Hehe dem noch härteren schweizer schlamm schmudell Winter ;-)

Noe, aber da wär noch ein anderes 18er Bike welches mir sehr gefallen täte.
Leider anscheinend nicht viele in der Carbon Variante hergestellt wurden, und da sollt ich mich bald möglichst entscheiden können.
Luxus Problem, kann mein Slide auch noch mal ne Saison fahren, so ist es ja nicht  ist ja auch ein toller Hobel.

Cheers
ron


----------



## everywhere.local (31. Oktober 2017)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Geduld, Geduld Leute  Wir arbeiten gerade mit voller Power am Launch, lange müsst ihr euch also nicht mehr gedulden.
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Hiho Andi,

"nicht mehr lange" ist rum


----------



## basti22382 (1. November 2017)

Hoffe jetzt nach den Feiertagen kommt was


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (3. November 2017)

Das Jab 10.0 ist in der neuen BIKE. Klingt vielversprechend.


----------



## supermanlovers (3. November 2017)

P/L sind schon echt extrem gut. Da ich eh auch eine neue Fox 36 brauche wird es wohl das 10. Diesmal auch in einer Farbe die mir zusagt. Der ganze Rest wird verkauft. Vielleicht teste ich mal die Fox Stütze.

Offizielle Vorstellung dürfte dann schon am Montag sein.


----------



## xyzHero (4. November 2017)

Die Geodaten sehen wirklich gut aus!
Dabei hatte ich mich bereits gedanklich mit dem neuen Mega angefreundet...
Mal schauen wie die Ausstattungsvarianten und Preise aussehen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (4. November 2017)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Die Geodaten sehen wirklich gut aus!
> Dabei hatte ich mich bereits gedanklich mit dem neuen Mega angefreundet...



Das finde ich auch. Nicht zu flach, verspricht ein gutes Klettervermögen, dazu ordentlich stabil. Ich bin angefixt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (4. November 2017)

Ich habe auch noch ein tadellos funktionierendes Tyee zuhause stehen... 
Da ich Sitzriese bin ist es mir vielleicht einen ticken zu kurz. So, oder so ähnlich, würde zu mindestens die Argumentation starten, um die Investition in ein neues Bikezu rechtfertigen. Vernunft sieht auf jeden Fall anders aus

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Mounsa (4. November 2017)

Klingt gut - scheint ein sehr vielseitiges Bike zu sein - wenn jetzt noch die Preise stimmen... Aber speziell da wird Radon sicherlich nicht nachlassen


----------



## Mounsa (4. November 2017)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch ein tadellos funktionierendes Tyee zuhause stehen...
> Da ich Sitzriese bin ist es mir vielleicht einen ticken zu kurz. So, oder so ähnlich, würde zu mindestens die Argumentation starten, um die Investition in ein neues Bikezu rechtfertigen. Vernunft sieht auf jeden Fall anders aus
> 
> Gruß xyzHero



Hab grad gesehen - meine Reifen sind ganz dreckig


----------



## supermanlovers (4. November 2017)

Ich habe mal kurz alle Teile vom Jab 10 bei Excel mit BC Preisen zusammengerechnet. Bei den Anbauteilen habe ich mich am Slide 10 orientiert. Alles außer Rahmen+Dämpfer kostet 4086€ (+Steuersatz, Züge, Hüllen, Schläuche)


----------



## bartos0815 (4. November 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ich habe mal kurz alle Teile vom Jab 10 bei Excel mit BC Preisen zusammengerechnet. Bei den Anbauteilen habe ich mich am Slide 10 orientiert. Alles außer Rahmen+Dämpfer kostet 4086€ (+Steuersatz, Züge, Hüllen, Schläuche)


nicht schlecht, dann kannste mal min 50% davon für oem preise wegrechnen, dazu 600€ für den rahmen+280€für den dämpfer. bleibt ne schöne summe über zum vk preis.....


----------



## supermanlovers (4. November 2017)

Was willst du uns damit sagen? Ich kenne Bikes die Kosten mehr als die Summe der Straßenpreise. Es wäre also billiger das Bike einzeln aufzubauen als das Komplettbike. 

Ich rechne eher um wie viel ich mit dem selbst ausschlachten günstiger komme als mir den Rahmen einzeln zu kaufen.


----------



## ron101 (5. November 2017)

Schade, dass im Bericht Uphill nicht getestet wurde.
Würde mich interessieren ob das Jab auch so gut hochgeht wie das Slide160.

Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (5. November 2017)

Naja Test kann man das nicht nennen. Von der Bike erwarte ich aber auch nicht wirklich viel. Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und es gibt hier ein Test. 

So lange es besser als das Slide ist bin ich zufrieden. Das sollte auch sicher klappen.


----------



## xyzHero (5. November 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> Schade, dass im Bericht Uphill nicht getestet wurde.
> Würde mich interessieren ob das Jab auch so gut hochgeht wie das Slide160.
> 
> Cheers
> ron



Was genau meinst du mit "gut hochgehen"?
Kurze und Steile Rampen oder lange Anstiege? 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (5. November 2017)

@xyzHero 
Halt so meine standart Homtrails runden, von 0 - 2000hm selber hochpeadlieren.
Da ich zuhause keinen Shutel habe ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## xyzHero (5. November 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> @xyzHero
> Halt so meine standart Homtrails runden, von 0 - 2000hm selber hochpeadlieren.
> Da ich zuhause keinen Shutel habe ;-)
> 
> ...



Aus meiner Erfahrung hat das eigentliche Rad(Bei gleicher Fahrradgattung) auf die Effizienz kaum Einfluss, sonder fast ausschließlich die verwendeten Reifen. Nur wenn es wirklich richtig Steil wird (Steigung >25%) kommt es auf die Geometrie an.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## supermanlovers (5. November 2017)

Vor allem der Sitzwinkel ist mir wichtig. Wenn der zu flach ist und man viel Auszug hat tritt man so von hinten.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. November 2017)




----------



## Rick7 (6. November 2017)

Schönes Rad geworden, Glückwunsch


----------



## basti22382 (6. November 2017)

Wann gibt es Infos zu den Ausstattungsvarianten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (6. November 2017)

Wird es den was mit Float X2 geben? Wenn das 10er für 4999€ "nur" einen Float X hat dann wohl nicht. Schade!


----------



## Evri (6. November 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Wird es den was mit Float X2 geben? Wenn das 10er für 4999€ "nur" einen Float X hat dann wohl nicht. Schade!



Sieht so aus das es kein Modell mit einem X2 geben wird, es sollen 3 Modelle rauskommen (3.599 € – 4.999 €), 4999€ für das Top Modell für und das hat ja bekanntlich kein X2, sehr schade - das wäre doch noch drin gewesen bei dem Preis als Versender


----------



## supermanlovers (6. November 2017)

Der X2 ist schon auf mehreren Fotos und Videos zu sehen. Vielleicht ist er bei dem Frameset für 1999€ verbaut.


----------



## Evri (6. November 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Der X2 ist schon auf mehreren Fotos und Videos zu sehen. Vielleicht ist er bei dem Frameset für 1999€ verbaut.




Das ist ja ein hin und her bei Radon, die sollten einfach mal die Details der 3 Modelle releasen und gut ist, hier ein Foto mit dem X2, also nun wohl doch im Top-Modell


----------



## fone (7. November 2017)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung hat das eigentliche Rad(Bei gleicher Fahrradgattung) auf die Effizienz kaum Einfluss, sonder fast ausschließlich die verwendeten Reifen. Nur wenn es wirklich richtig Steil wird (Steigung >25%) kommt es auf die Geometrie an.


Spaßvogel


----------



## xyzHero (7. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Spaßvogel



Warum?


----------



## stromb6 (8. November 2017)

Darum verbaut Canyon im Strive nur zum Spaß einen Shapeshifter weil die Geometrie keinen Einfluss auf die bergauf Performance hat.
Laut deiner Aussage müsste mein Capra bergauf gleich gut sein wie mein Slide 160, denn ich fahre an beiden Bikes die selbe Bereifung.
Bei dem Post war wohl der Wunsch Vater des Gedankens. Das Slide ist bergauf eine Rakete im Vergleich zum Capra. Bergab verhält es sich genau umgekehrt.
Das Jab liegt hoffentlich genau in der goldenen Mitte!


----------



## Mounsa (8. November 2017)

Slide 160 und Capra - Glückwunsch top Kombi  
Capra auch mit Carbon-Rahmen?
Da ich mich geschätzt 5-10 mal im Jahr langlege und die alpinen Steine schon sehr scharfkantig aussehen frag ich mich ob der Carbon-Rahmen dann alle 2 Jahre zur Reparatur muss oder ganz hin ist... 
Hat da jemand beruhigende Erfahrungen gemacht? Und mit ner kleinen Beule würden wohl die meisten weiterfahren mit auftrieselnden Fasern wohl nicht...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. November 2017)

Evri schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein hin und her bei Radon, die sollten einfach mal die Details der 3 Modelle releasen und gut ist, hier ein Foto mit dem X2, also nun wohl doch im Top-Modell



Hi,

die letzten Abstimmungen und Tests sind aktuell in der finalen Phase, daher haben noch keine endgültigen Ausstattungen online geschaltet. Bzgl. des X2-Dämpfers kann ich soviel sagen, dass dieser (Stand heute) im Topmodell gespect wird 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## supermanlovers (8. November 2017)

Sehr schön. Dann bin ich jetzt wunschlos glücklich und werde geduldig warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (8. November 2017)

auf die Gefahr hin dass die Frage schon gestellt und beantwortet wurde: bleibt in 2018 das Slide in der Aluversion erhalten oder wird es ein Alu-Jab geben für die Leute die für ein MTB weniger als 3.000.- ausgeben wollen und können?
Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. November 2017)

nonamenic schrieb:


> auf die Gefahr hin dass die Frage schon gestellt und beantwortet wurde: bleibt in 2018 das Slide in der Aluversion erhalten oder wird es ein Alu-Jab geben für die Leute die für ein MTB weniger als 3.000.- ausgeben wollen und können?
> Grüße
> Christoph



Wir werden in 2018 auch noch eine Version von unserem Klassiker SLIDE 150 im Programm haben 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## nonamenic (8. November 2017)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## stromb6 (8. November 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Dann bin ich jetzt wunschlos glücklich und werde geduldig warten.


Eventuell noch EX1501 Laufräder, aber sonst kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## biking-wc (8. November 2017)

@Radon-Bikes 
Hi Andi,  
jetzt wissen wir schon einiges zur Top Variante und kennen die Preisbasis für die günstigste Ausführung. Wie schaut es aber mit der `goldenen Mitte` dazwischen aus?
Wird da auch die Eagle über der GX Gruppe verbaut, ein RS Monarch plus Dämpfer und ev. eine Lyrik od. Pike Gabel vorgesehen? Werden da wieder farbenspiele angedacht oder bleibt es schlicht?
Wo wird der Preis liegen?


----------



## supermanlovers (8. November 2017)

Super Deluxe Dämpfer nicht Monarch.

Ich tippe mal auf Lyrik im mittleren Modell und auf die sehr gute Yari im Budget Bike.


----------



## everywhere.local (8. November 2017)

Mounsa schrieb:


> Da ich mich geschätzt 5-10 mal im Jahr langlege und die alpinen Steine schon sehr scharfkantig aussehen frag ich mich ob der Carbon-Rahmen dann alle 2 Jahre zur Reparatur muss oder ganz hin ist...
> Hat da jemand beruhigende Erfahrungen gemacht? Und mit ner kleinen Beule würden wohl die meisten weiterfahren mit auftrieselnden Fasern wohl nicht...



jüngste Erkenntnis bzgl Bike- und Felskontakt:


Ergebnis waren minimale Kratzer am Lack, kaum sichtbar. Steckackse und Pedal hat noch bisschen was abbekommen. Bike ist ein Slide C 160 X01


----------



## Mounsa (8. November 2017)

Budget für 3600 Euro? Schon klar 
Schau mal bei den anderen Versendern
Die Yari gibt's selbst bei Rocky Mountain am 3000 Euro Modell. Ok Alu aber das ist ja nicht der durchgängig schlechtere Werkstoff. Also bei Yari bin ich raus


----------



## supermanlovers (8. November 2017)

Bei all meiner Stürzen fällt das Rad bei mir nie auf den Hauptrahmen. Ich glaube ich hatte noch keinen Kratzer im Hauptrahmen.
In der Regel knallt das Bike auf den Lenker, Pedale,Sattel Räder, den eigenen Körper und maximal noch auf den Hinterbau. Das sieht bei meines Bikes alles total fertig aus.

@Mounsa
Ich kann mir halt nicht vorstellen das Radon in beide Bikes, welche wohl 600€ auseinander liegen, die gleiche Gabel verbaut. Wie gesagt, die Yari ist eine super Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mounsa (8. November 2017)

Danke - schaut schon besorgniserregend aus


----------



## fone (8. November 2017)

Mounsa schrieb:


> Die Yari gibt's selbst bei Rocky Mountain am 3000 Euro Modell. Ok Alu aber das ist ja nicht der durchgängig schlechtere Werkstoff.


aber der viel billigere


----------



## Mounsa (8. November 2017)

Modell-Polo: Lyrik RCT 3
Modell-Golf: Fox Float Performance Elite
Modell-Passat: Fox Float Factory


----------



## supermanlovers (8. November 2017)

Also das Carbon Slayer mit der Yari kostet UVP 4600€
http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...llow-blue-Mountainbike_detail_129238_110.html


----------



## Mounsa (8. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> aber der viel billigere


Das stimmt wohl


----------



## Mounsa (8. November 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Also das Carbon Slayer mit der Yari kostet UVP 4600€
> http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...llow-blue-Mountainbike_detail_129238_110.html


Wer kauft sowas?
Meine das Altitude Alloy 30
Carbon kostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mounsa (8. November 2017)

Die Yari ist sicher keine schlechte Gabel aber es ist doch schade wenns einem bei einem >3000 Euro-Bike beim Anbremsen die gute Geometrie versaut


----------



## supermanlovers (8. November 2017)

Äpfel und Birnen.
Radon baut auch sicher keine NX Gruppe dran.

Ich habe mal das Capra gecheckt. Die verbauen beim Golf Modell eine Fox Elite. Die hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Dann wird es wohl so kommen wie von dir vermutet.


----------



## ron101 (8. November 2017)

@bastifunbiker 
Hm der Trail komt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, wo ist das?

Bei mir fällt das Rad meist auch auf den Lenker/Kurbel. 
Gröbere Stein/Fells Wurfgeschosse hats mir schon einige ans Unterrohr geknallt.
Dies scheint dem Rahmen bisher nichts gemacht zu haben.

Bin mal gespannt was da so für Jab Ausstattungsvarianten kommen, und was so deren Gewicht beträgt.

Wo könnte man sich da mal auf so einen Hobel setzen? 
Bon im Megastore? Oder gibts das ev. auch in Bälde bei den Servicepartnern.

Cheers
ron


----------



## everywhere.local (8. November 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> @bastifunbiker
> Hm der Trail komt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, wo ist das?


Älplisee-Trail Lenzerheide->Arosa


----------



## ron101 (8. November 2017)

@bastifunbiker 
Genau den habe ich mir gedacht ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## Stemminator (8. November 2017)

Habe mal irgend etwas von einem Rahmenkit gelesen, ist da etwas dran? Bisher gab es ja immer nur Kompletträder.


----------



## xyzHero (8. November 2017)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Darum verbaut Canyon im Strive nur zum Spaß einen Shapeshifter weil die Geometrie keinen Einfluss auf die bergauf Performance hat.
> Laut deiner Aussage müsste mein Capra bergauf gleich gut sein wie mein Slide 160, denn ich fahre an beiden Bikes die selbe Bereifung.
> Bei dem Post war wohl der Wunsch Vater des Gedankens. Das Slide ist bergauf eine Rakete im Vergleich zum Capra. Bergab verhält es sich genau umgekehrt.
> Das Jab liegt hoffentlich genau in der goldenen Mitte!



Der Shapeshifter sorgt doch nur für eine Uphill freundlicher Geo , d. H. man muss das Gewicht nicht so stark nach vorne verlagern und das Tretlager kommt höher damit man nicht hat so leicht mit den Pedalen hängen bleibt. 
Wenn die Bikes nicht deutlich schwerer sind und der Rollwiderstand/Reifen der gleiche ist, woher soll denn physikalisch die Verlustleistung kommen? Das bisschen Antisquat Unterschied kann es ja nicht sein.
Ich bin gespannt und lerne gerne dazu.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## basti22382 (8. November 2017)

Is ja auch egal... denke hier geht's ums Jab. 
Bin in 14Tagen in Bonn, da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob es schon was zu sehen gibt


----------



## sevman (8. November 2017)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Habe mal irgend etwas von einem Rahmenkit gelesen, ist da etwas dran? Bisher gab es ja immer nur Kompletträder.



Guck mal auf Seite 7. Der verlinkte Bike Artikel.... 
1999 Euro steht da drin


----------



## Evri (9. November 2017)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die letzten Abstimmungen und Tests sind aktuell in der finalen Phase, daher haben noch keine endgültigen Ausstattungen online geschaltet. Bzgl. des X2-Dämpfers kann ich soviel sagen, dass dieser (Stand heute) im Topmodell gespect wird
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Dann hoffe ich mal das ihr im Topmodell noch andere Laufräder (besser, anständige Laufräder für die Preisklassen) spendiert, denn diese sind für das 5000€ Modell keine guten Läufräder, da wären die TRSr SL schon um einiges besser, diese sind mehr als doppelt so stabil und dazu noch 150g leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (9. November 2017)

Das wäre wohl zu viel verlangt. Wenn ich alle Teile ohne den nackten Rahmen zusammen rechne komme ich auf etwa 5000€. Wenn ich davon ausgehe das Radon keine besseren Preise als BC oder Bike24 bekommt (ich kenne grob deren EK) dann bleibt bei 4999 nicht mehr viel übrig für den Rahmen, Entwicklung und alle anderen Kosten. Der Preis ist schon sehr gut. Man müsste also an anderer Stelle sparen. Am Fahrwerk auf keinen Fall! Eine GX will auch niemand bei einem 5t€ Rad.

Also entweder den LRS verkaufen und sich was besseres reinbauen  (mache ich) oder als 2. Satz mit anderen Reifen für Herbst/Winter behalten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2017)

Ich denke das es 95% der potentiellen JAB Käufer egal sein wird ob das Laufrad ein bisschen mehr oder weniger stabil ist da sie dem Gerät vermutlich eh nicht am Limit bewegen werden


----------



## Mibra (9. November 2017)

Ich weiß ja nicht aber ich denke wer sich ein Rad für 5000€ kauft bewegt es auch ordentlich und aus meiner Erfahrung sollte man gerade an den Laufrädern nicht sparen. Dann lieber nur ne Sram Code R und ein paar Euro mehr in die Laufräder stecken.  Die  DT EX1501 würden wesentlich besser zum Bike und dem Einsatzzweck passen.


----------



## Rick7 (10. November 2017)

mööp, ne meistens kaufen sich die, die ihre bikes ordentlich ran nehmen nicht das topmodell...
Die 5.000 € Räder die hier so rumfahren werden alles andere als artgerecht bewegt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> mööp, ne meistens kaufen sich die, die ihre bikes ordentlich ran nehmen nicht das topmodell...
> Die 5.000 € Räder die hier so rumfahren werden alles andere als artgerecht bewegt.



d'accord 
Der Fahrer ist immer noch das Maß der Dinge !


----------



## Stemminator (10. November 2017)

Einfach das Frame Kit kaufen und selber konfigurieren, dann gibt es auch nichts zu meckern.


----------



## Der_GruE (10. November 2017)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Einfach das Frame Kit kaufen und selber konfigurieren, dann gibt es auch nichts zu meckern.



Gibt es denn offiziell eins?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (10. November 2017)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Gibt es denn offiziell eins?



Ja, für 1.999 Euro - wie bereits mehrfach in diesem Thread geschrieben...


----------



## Der_GruE (10. November 2017)

Das stand in der Bike. 1999€ Rahmen. Aber nicht von offizieller Seite bestätigt.  Vom Swoop oder Slide gab es ja auch keins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (10. November 2017)

Evri schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal das ihr im Topmodell noch andere Laufräder (besser, anständige Laufräder für die Preisklassen) spendiert, denn diese sind für das 5000€ Modell keine guten Läufräder, da wären die TRSr SL schon um einiges besser, diese sind mehr als doppelt so stabil und dazu noch 150g leichter.


Süß 

5000€ Radl und 1700€ Laufräder? 

Da gehst eh nur ums Gewicht...


----------



## ron101 (10. November 2017)

Ein "DT Swiss EX1501 Spline One" würde easy ausreichen der kostet auch nicht die Welt.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Rick7 (11. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Süß
> 
> 5000€ Radl und 1700€ Laufräder?
> 
> Da gehst eh nur ums Gewicht...



ich könnte ja jetzt schreiben... ach, für manch einen ist die Welt schon einfach ...
Dass du nicht OEM mit aftermarket Preisen vergleichen kannst weißt du denk ich selber, oder?
Ich hatte am 2.800 € Strive auch nen "800 €" Laufradsatz...


----------



## fone (12. November 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass du nicht OEM mit aftermarket Preisen vergleichen kannst weißt du denk ich selber, oder?



Die 5000 sind auch der aftermatket Preis...


----------



## bartos0815 (13. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Die 5000 sind auch der aftermatket Preis...


schon richtig aber die oem Preise der einzelnen Teile sind fernab von aftermarket preisen. In Summe setzt sich der vk Preis eben aus einer Vielzahl von Komponenten zusammen wie den oem Produktkosten, lohnkosten fur den aufbau, Verpackung Lagerung dazu gibts Zuschläge für Entwicklung Verwaltung verkauf Marketing, gewinnzuschläge. Zum Schluss die Umsatzsteuer und schon steht der vk preis für den Kunden. Wie hoch vorallem die Zuschläge zu den reinen Herstellkosten sein müssen kann man im Ausverkauf erahnen. 
Die Hersteller verkaufen das Zeug sicher nicht unter den reinen herstellkosten...


----------



## biking-wc (13. November 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> schon richtig ... . Wie hoch vorallem die Zuschläge zu den reinen Herstellkosten sein müssen kann man im Ausverkauf erahnen.
> Die Hersteller verkaufen das Zeug sicher nicht unter den reinen herstellkosten...



Dann sind es beim Slide 9.0 HD wohl 1100 €. Auf der Radon HP 1000€, wenn man auf bestellen geht bei BD dann rd. 1100€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mounsa (13. November 2017)

Mal ne andere Frage - vielleicht kann ja auch der Andi speziell was dazu sagen 
Da ja das Jab für viele das Allround-Fully sein soll wird der Federweg auf so manchem Hometrail vielleicht nicht benötigt. Um ein spaßiges Trailbike mit viel Pop fahren zu können könnte man doch mehr Spacer fahren und vielleicht 15% SAG + eine reduzierte Zugstufe. Dass der Federweg in dem Fall nicht ausgenutzt wird und natürlich nicht alles weggebügelt wird wäre mir egal - am wichtigsten ist schließlich der Fahrspaß ... Möglich oder Denkfehler?
Besten Dank


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. November 2017)

Mounsa schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage - vielleicht kann ja auch der Andi speziell was dazu sagen
> Da ja das Jab für viele das Allround-Fully sein soll wird der Federweg auf so manchem Hometrail vielleicht nicht benötigt. Um ein spaßiges Trailbike mit viel Pop fahren zu können könnte man doch mehr Spacer fahren und vielleicht 15% SAG + eine reduzierte Zugstufe. Dass der Federweg in dem Fall nicht ausgenutzt wird und natürlich nicht alles weggebügelt wird wäre mir egal - am wichtigsten ist schließlich der Fahrspaß ... Möglich oder Denkfehler?
> Besten Dank



Hi,

schwer zu beantworten und unterm Strich eher mit "Jein" zu deklarieren  Ich denke, es kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an, pauschal sollte man hier keine explizite Empfehlung aussprechen. Ich finde, dass z.B. im Mittelgebirge ein SKEEN TRAIL (im Vgl. zum JAB weniger Federweg) ein tolles Trail-Arbeitsgerät darstellt, ein Bike mit längerem hub und bergab-lastiger Geo wird hier weniger verspielt daher kommen. Such man nun ein Allround-Bike muss man hier entsprechend seines Fahrstils, Technik, Einsatzgebiet und Vorlieben abwägen. Ich sage immer: der Trend geht zum Zweit- oder Drittrad 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## sevman (13. November 2017)

Mich würde interessieren ob das jab auch Bikeparktauglich ist. Bei dem Federweg ist es ja schon fast auf Augenhöhe mit nomad, Firebird, Slayer....


----------



## fone (13. November 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> schon richtig aber die oem Preise der einzelnen Teile sind fernab von aftermarket preisen. In Summe setzt sich der vk Preis eben aus einer Vielzahl von Komponenten zusammen wie den oem Produktkosten, lohnkosten fur den aufbau, Verpackung Lagerung dazu gibts Zuschläge für Entwicklung Verwaltung verkauf Marketing, gewinnzuschläge. Zum Schluss die Umsatzsteuer und schon steht der vk preis für den Kunden. Wie hoch vorallem die Zuschläge zu den reinen Herstellkosten sein müssen kann man im Ausverkauf erahnen.
> Die Hersteller verkaufen das Zeug sicher nicht unter den reinen herstellkosten...


Alle Teile, die am Rad verbaut werden, kauft der Hersteller nicht zum Aftermarket-Preis ein. Das Verhältnis der Preise zueinander wird sich daher nicht relevant ändern. Ein Verweis auf Aftermarket- oder OEM-Preise ist daher vollkommen sinnlos.


----------



## bartos0815 (13. November 2017)

sevman schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren ob das jab auch Bikeparktauglich ist. Bei dem Federweg ist es ja schon fast auf Augenhöhe mit nomad, Firebird, Slayer....


Ja sicher warum sollte es nicht bp tauglich sein? Bp ist nicht gleich bp! Jeder versteht was anderes drunter jeder fährt anders jeder springt anders. Also nicht zu viel nachdenken bike schnappen und fahren


----------



## biking-wc (13. November 2017)

Hätte auch Fragen an Radon,
Wurde beim JAB jetzt eine durchgehende Achse zur Befestigung der Kettenstrebe verbaut, um nicht das Problem vom Slide zu reproduzieren (war meiner Meinung nach ziemlich das einzige "gröbere" Probleme beim Slide)?
Ist der Dämpfer unten nur von einer Seite geschraubt (befestigt)? Welchen Vorteil hat das? Wie sicher ist es, dass man da nicht mal Probleme mit dem Gewinde im Rahmen bekommen könnte und das Hauptelement vom Bike tauschen muss, oder wie ist das gelöst?
Passt auch zur Frage von "sevman": Wird es wieder ein Beschränkung für das Bike geben, wo man nur kleine Stufen überfahren (rollen) darf? Die Fotos und die Videos versprechen da etwas mehr! Das etwas Mehrgewicht gegenüber dem Slide-Rahmen würde für mich auch ein Indiz dafür sein und für mehr Haltbarkeit sprechen.


----------



## supermanlovers (13. November 2017)

Das einzige was man halt im Bikepark bzw. Grundsätzlich vermeiden sollte sind höhere Sprünge ins Flat bzw in schlechte Landungen.
Das macht dir auf Dauer nur die Lager, Buchsen, LR etc kaputt.

@biking-wc
was bringt dir die Freigabe von Radon? man erzählt doch nicht was man mit dem Rad wirklich angestellt hat falls es kaputt geht. Falls es bei einem Crash kaputt geht führt eh nur der Weg über Crash Replacement. Produktionsfehler werden von der Garantie/Gewährleistung abgedeckt.

Selbst wenn du das Rad ständig am Limit bewegst gehen die vorher die Lager und Buchsen kaputt (also Verschleißteile) Das Carbon aufgrund Überlastung bricht ist extrem selten. Da muss man es schon völlig übertrieben haben. Carbon ermüdet auch nicht.


----------



## Rick7 (13. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Das Verhältnis der Preise zueinander wird sich daher nicht relevant ändern.


Sicher? Denke die Summe der Teile ist für Erstausrüstung schon nochmal wesentlichen günstiger, als z.B Einzelne Laufradsätze. Aber im Prinzip hast schon recht...das Beispiel von meinem strive zeigt aber das es im Verhältnis gesehen schon möglich ist.


----------



## fone (13. November 2017)

Keine Ahnung, ich schätze einfach mal, dass die Margen bei Bike-Einzelteilen recht ähnlich sind. Rahmen vielleicht anders. Aber Bremsen vermutlich ähnlich wie Schaltungen.

Gut, sagen wir so, es ist nicht gerade üblich 1700€ Carbonlaufräder an ein 5000€ Komplettbike zu packen. Fällt mir nur das alte Giant Reign Advanced ein, mit dem hauseigenen Carbonlaufradsatz.

Oh, das hat 2018 auch nur Alu. Hmmm.
5000€ EX1700
7000€ EX1501
...
Verdammt.


Ist der TRS+ LRS so schlecht?


----------



## bartos0815 (13. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich schätze einfach mal, dass die Margen bei Bike-Einzelteilen recht ähnlich sind. Rahmen vielleicht anders. Aber Bremsen vermutlich ähnlich wie Schaltungen.
> 
> Gut, sagen wir so, es ist nicht gerade üblich 1700€ Carbonlaufräder an ein 5000€ Komplettbike zu packen. Fällt mir nur das alte Giant Reign Advanced ein, mit dem hauseigenen Carbonlaufradsatz.
> 
> ...


Der lrs ist einfach der mit dem billigsten oem preis für die Anforderung enduro mtb! E thirteen fährt offenbar seit einiger Zeit ein massives Programm um den Markt der erstausrüster aufzumischen. Sieh dir mal an wie viele Bikes plötzlich mit e thirteen Teilen an den Start gehen... an der tollen Qualität der teile liegst bestimmt nicht. 
Das unterschiedliche bikeparts unterschiedliche Margen haben ist auch kein Geheimnis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (13. November 2017)

Ändert nichts daran, dass für den Preis vom Komplettbike wohl kein teurerer Laufradsatz drin ist.

Wie ist den der OEM-Preis von dem TRS+ LRS? Ich kenn ihn gar nicht. 

Stimmt, mein Morewood von 2011 hatte auch schon ne e*thirteen Kurbel. Voll die Verschwörung. 

Was? Es gibt keine billigeren Laufradsätze, mit denen man "Enduro" fahren kann? 
Ahsoooo! Jetzt verstehe ich euch.


----------



## supermanlovers (13. November 2017)

Das Capra für 4500€ hat den gleichen e13 LRS.
Dafür etwas günstigere Schaltung X01 vs. X01 Eagle
Reverb vs. Fox xy?
dafür teurere Bremse Ultimate vs. RSC
das Capra hat eine Kettenführung, dafür nur Alu Kettenstrebe.
Das P/L vom Capra scheint mir einen Tick besser.

https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/1257/sCategory/77

Aber ich bleibe da bei, das P/L vom Jab ist immer noch sehr gut. Wenn der Gewinn zu klein ist fehlt Geld für F&E und Service. Oder wollt ihr den Service von Canyon und YT? Ich nicht!


----------



## bartos0815 (13. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran, dass für den Preis vom Komplettbike wohl kein teurerer Laufradsatz drin ist.
> 
> Wie ist den der OEM-Preis von dem TRS+ LRS? Ich kenn ihn gar nicht.
> 
> ...


Sicher gibts billigere lrs die enduro tauglich sind, gemeint war natürlich ein lrs der gemäß marketing tauglicher Einstufung mit dem vk preis des bikes theoretisch korreliert!


----------



## biking-wc (13. November 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> @biking-wc
> was bringt dir die Freigabe von Radon? man erzählt doch nicht was man mit dem Rad wirklich angestellt hat falls es kaputt geht. Falls es bei einem Crash kaputt geht führt eh nur der Weg über Crash Replacement. Produktionsfehler werden von der Garantie/Gewährleistung abgedeckt.
> 
> Selbst wenn du das Rad ständig am Limit bewegst gehen die vorher die Lager und Buchsen kaputt (also Verschleißteile) Das Carbon aufgrund Überlastung bricht ist extrem selten. Da muss man es schon völlig übertrieben haben. Carbon ermüdet auch nicht.



Die Freigabe bringt mir grundsätzlich nichts - finde es nur lustig wenn mit solchen Fotos geworben wird


und die Freigabe nur fürs runter-schieben erteilt wird 
PS. Die Slide Sitzstrebe ist bei mir mal gebrochen - war nicht im BP.


----------



## Mounsa (13. November 2017)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schwer zu beantworten und unterm Strich eher mit "Jein" zu deklarieren  Ich denke, es kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an, pauschal sollte man hier keine explizite Empfehlung aussprechen. Ich finde, dass z.B. im Mittelgebirge ein SKEEN TRAIL (im Vgl. zum JAB weniger Federweg) ein tolles Trail-Arbeitsgerät darstellt, ein Bike mit längerem hub und bergab-lastiger Geo wird hier weniger verspielt daher kommen. Such man nun ein Allround-Bike muss man hier entsprechend seines Fahrstils, Technik, Einsatzgebiet und Vorlieben abwägen. Ich sage immer: der Trend geht zum Zweit- oder Drittrad
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Besten Dank - ich seh schon, an 3 Mtb's führt kein Weg vorbei


----------



## ron101 (13. November 2017)

Oehm habe ich was verpasst? Weiss man den nun schon was zu den Austattungen vom Jab? Dass da bereits über Preis Leistung diskutuert wird.

@Mounsa man kann nie genug MTB's haben ;-)

cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (13. November 2017)

Vom Top Modell ist doch fast alles Dank Bike und Fotos bekannt. Aber halt noch nicht 100% Final. Float X -> Float X2


----------



## 22042015 (15. November 2017)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Die Freigabe bringt mir grundsätzlich nichts - finde es nur lustig wenn mit solchen Fotos geworben wird
> Anhang anzeigen 664551
> und die Freigabe nur fürs runter-schieben erteilt wird
> PS. Die Slide Sitzstrebe ist bei mir mal gebrochen - war nicht im BP.



Die Frage ist, ob man auch die Fahrtechnik hat, um Bilder nachzufahren. Nach jedem Sprung folgt zwangsläufig eine Landung.


----------



## Marco3006 (16. November 2017)

Gibt es mitlerweile irgendwo scon angaben zu den anderen Modellen? Bilder Ausstattung etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (17. November 2017)

Mehr als hier steht:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/fileadmin/testberichte/2017_radon_testbericht_bike_1712_jab_10.0.pdf
Ist meines wissens noch nicht bekannt, und selbst diese Angaben könnten auch noch nicht ganz finale sein.
Abwarten und Tee oder Bier trinken .
Bin vorallem auch auf das Gewicht des Bikes gespannt, hoffe dass es nicht viel schwerer als mein Slide 160 wird.

Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (17. November 2017)

Der Mehrgewicht des  Rahmens ist doch bekannt. Unter 12kg werde ich diesmal wohl nicht schaffen.


----------



## ron101 (17. November 2017)

Habe halt keine Ahnung was mein aktuelles Rahmengewicht ist.
Mein Slide 160 8SE in Grösse M, mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter habe ich mit einer Gepäckwaage auf 12.5kg gewogen.
Bis auf Sattel und Kassette eigentlich alles im Originalzustand.
Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (17. November 2017)

Also mein L Rahmen wiegt ohne Dämpfer etc. 2236g. Der Jab wiegt dann wohl 2450g (+ diese ganzen Schützer ?)


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (17. November 2017)

Mir genügt alles, was inkl. Pedale unter 13,5 kg ist. 
Mein Slide 8.0 mit 2-fach XT wiegt inkl. Pedale, tubeless 13,34 kg. Reicht!


----------



## Mounsa (20. November 2017)

Sagt mal Männer - arbeitet ihr am Launch oder am Lunch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (20. November 2017)

Mounsa schrieb:


> Sagt mal Männer - arbeitet ihr am Launch oder am Lunch  [emoji38]


Lounge


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. November 2017)

So langsam könnten echt mal Preise und Ausstattungen veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## boarderking (20. November 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> So langsam könnten echt mal Preise und Ausstattungen veröffentlicht werden.


Vermutlich irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten mit dem Rad.....
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/radon-bikes.200654/


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. November 2017)

boarderking schrieb:


> Vermutlich irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten mit dem Rad.....
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/radon-bikes.200654/



Da können wir euch beruhigen, gibt keinerlei Probleme mit unserem JAB. Wir werden viele Modelle (wie angekündigt) gegen Jahresende/Januar bei uns auf der Webseite online schalten - natürlich mit allen Infos, Bildern und Ausstattungen. Da aktuell noch hier und da kleine Detail-Änderungen möglich sind, wollen/können wir aktuell noch keine Details veröffentlichen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (21. November 2017)

Danke, Andi, das ist verständlich.


----------



## supamaier (21. November 2017)

@Radon-Bikes 
wird es auch ein 29er Enduro geben, war ja mal die Rede davon wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

danke!


----------



## ron101 (21. November 2017)

Geht mich zwar nix an, aber ist das vom Zeitpunkt her nicht eher etwas ungeschickt? 
So im Winter, kann man die neuen Bikes doch nirgens testen ?

Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (21. November 2017)

Januar ist ja erstmal nur die Vorstellung. Verfügbarkeit dann wahrscheinlich erst im März. (so wurde die neue Strategie damals beschrieben) Da bietet sich Ende März/ April vielleicht wieder ein Testival in Südtirol an.


----------



## Davedr (21. November 2017)

Das Jab mit Rockshox Elementen.







Hoffe nur das der Unterrohrschutz, in der finalen Bike Version weiter nach unten / hinter verlängert wird, gerade dort eben wo man den Schutz braucht und primär auf einen Stein aufsitzen kann, die aktuelle Kontruktion macht für mich eher wenig Sinn, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen hält es höchstens ein paar "Flugsteine" vom Vorderrad ab


----------



## supermanlovers (21. November 2017)

Das sieht mir nach UD Carbon aus. Hoffentlich wird es so kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (21. November 2017)

In so nem dicken Carbonrahmen würden sich mMn 1,5"-Gabelschäfte gut machen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. November 2017)

Davedr schrieb:


> Das Jab mit Rockshox Elementen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Rahmendesign ist doch super ! Kannste dir die Stullen für die tour ins Oberrohr klemmen


----------



## fone (21. November 2017)

Aber nackig fahren wäre vielleicht doch zu gefährlich.


----------



## Shlousi (21. November 2017)

Das Steuerrohr sollte man definitiv noch überarbeiten!!! Macht mMn das gesamte Design kaputt!


----------



## supermanlovers (21. November 2017)

Da wird sich nichts mehr ändern. Die Rahmen gehen sicher gerade in Produktion falls noch nicht passiert.


----------



## tommi67 (21. November 2017)

Der Schlitz im Oberrohr bietet sich ja gerade dazu an,  eine formschlüssige Plastikbox dafür herzustellen die man schnell reinklicken kann. Da hat dann das Minitool,Riegel ,Gels ,Kondome ,Kleingeld oder was man sonst noch so auf einer Tour alles benötigt platz.
A la Swatbox von Spezialized


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. November 2017)

tommi67 schrieb:


> Der Schlitz im Oberrohr bietet sich ja gerade dazu an,  eine formschlüssige Plastikbox dafür herzustellen die man schnell reinklicken kann. Da hat dann das Minitool,Riegel ,Gels ,Kondome ,Kleingeld oder was man sonst noch so auf einer Tour alles benötigt platz.
> A la Swatbox von Spezialized



könnte man auch ne MundHaarMonika einbauen 

PS: den kleinen Schlitz im Umlenkhebel könnte man als Nussknacker werwenden


----------



## Boge (22. November 2017)

Ich finde die Verfügbarkeit und Markteinführung (März) für das Jap einfach zu spät.
Da ich mir für die kommende Saison auch ein neues Enduro zulegen möchte, hatte ich auch großes Interesse an dem Bike.
Aber der Zeitpunkt ist meines Erachtens viel zu spät und deshalb habe mich für das neue Strive entschieden.
Vielleicht bin ich ja nicht der einzige der sich so entschieden hat.


----------



## stromb6 (22. November 2017)

Das glaube ich eher weniger. Ich werde so lange kein Bike mehr bei Canyon kaufen, solange die nicht mal ihren Kundensupport in den Griff bekommen. Ich kaufe mir sicher keinen Neurahmen um 1500-2000 Euro nur weil mir eine Kettenstrebe gebrochen ist. Dazu noch das Rad einschicken weil mann aus Produkthaftungsgründen die Strebe nicht selbst tauschen darf. Das ist Support ala Canyon. Für mich ist die Firma einfach nur noch lächerlich.
Und das einzig neue am 3 Jahre alten Strive ist die Lackierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (22. November 2017)

Boge schrieb:


> Ich finde die Verfügbarkeit und Markteinführung (März) für das Jap einfach zu spät.
> Da ich mir für die kommende Saison auch ein neues Enduro zulegen möchte, hatte ich auch großes Interesse an dem Bike.
> Aber der Zeitpunkt ist meines Erachtens viel zu spät und deshalb habe mich für das neue Strive entschieden.
> Vielleicht bin ich ja nicht der einzige der sich so entschieden hat.


Da gebe ich dir völlig recht! Im März ist die Bike-Saison quasi auch schon wieder vorbei.


----------



## ron101 (22. November 2017)

Im März werden wohl bereits die ersten Brands ihre 2019 Bikes vorstellen


----------



## Evri (22. November 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir völlig recht! Im März ist die Bike-Saison quasi auch schon wieder vorbei.



Es hat ja auch was positives, die neuen Jab Bikes gehen dann "zeitnah" in den Sale  zur gleichen Zeit haben andere Hersteller bereits die 2019ner Bikes im Verkauf.


----------



## everywhere.local (22. November 2017)

Jab zum 2019er Bike erklären - problem solved.

@Radon-Bikes ich nehme die Stelle als Marketing Consultant (30%, Home Office) gern an. Vielen Dank


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. November 2017)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Und das einzig neue am 3 Jahre alten Strive ist die Lackierung.



Nicht ganz. Bei den nicht ganz so hochpreisigen Strives verbaut Canyon meines Wissens jetzt Alu-Hinterbauten.


----------



## Evri (23. November 2017)

Da sieht man alle 3 Jab Modelle 






Quelle: Facebook Radon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (23. November 2017)

Also doch die Yari in der Polo Klasse. Aber mit X01 (Eagle) und Magura MT5(?)

Ganz hinten dann die Golf Klasse mit Float X2 und 36 Performance?


Das sieht mir noch nicht final aus! Dann lieber nur GX und dafür mehr Budget ins Fahrwerk. Da haben alle mehr davon.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. November 2017)

Da gebe ich dir recht. Mir ist das Fahrwerk auch wichtiger. Warten wir es ab.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. November 2017)

Wobei die Yari ja keine schlechte Gabel ist, denke das sie für 90% der Anwender sicherlich auch reichen würde


----------



## biking-wc (29. November 2017)

Was versteckt sich eigentlich auf der linken Seite vom JAB - ich kenne kein Bild wo man da den Tretlagerbereich der linken Seite sieht? Zumindest ist mir kein Bild untergekommen oder ich hab es übersehen. Es wird immer nur die Antriebsseite gezeigt oder zumindest der Tretlagerbereich überdeckt!


----------



## biking-wc (29. November 2017)

Gibt's doch - hab es nur übersehen! Ist wohl nicht die Schokoladenseite


----------



## ron101 (29. November 2017)

Ist ja bald Dezember, dann sollten ja mal etwas mehr Infos folgen.
So ein echter Fahrbericht würd mich mal interessieren.

Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (29. November 2017)

Wenn die Redaktion hier nicht seit Wochen damit herum fährt können wir wohl erst im März/April mit einem Test rechnen.

Ich hoffe wenigsten das die finalen Specs bis Weihnachten draußen sind. Dann weiß ich ob ich mein Weihnachtsgeld fürs Jab aufheben muss oder wie jedes Jahr in Nutten, Koks und Alkohol stecken kann.


----------



## Mounsa (29. November 2017)

Ja so laufende Kosten hat ja jeder aber was über ist könnte man für das Jab einfach mal verprassen.


----------



## ron101 (7. Dezember 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> wie jedes Jahr in Nutten, Koks und Alkohol stecken


Wird wohl in etwa auf das rauslaufen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Hillcruiser (8. Dezember 2017)

hatte auch zwischenzeitlich mal mit dem Jab geliebäugelt, aber hier passiert ja nix...
Teaser vor 1 Monat und seitdem nix mehr. Keine Info wann das Bike wirklich kommt?!?!?
Schade! Habe mir jetzt das Propain Tyee CF bestellt (X-Mas Special);


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (8. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe noch Hoffnung und meine übliche Bestellung noch nicht aufgegeben.

Radon hält sich halt an seinen vor vielen Monaten festgelegten Zeitplan. Offizielle Vorstellung im Januar und Auslieferung Frühjahr (März/April ?) Diese Preview vor ein paar Wochen ohne konkrete Infos war halt ein Fehler. Ich bezweifel das es im Januar dann nochmal einen Artikel hier gibt. Daraus hat man bei Radon sicher fürs nächste Mal gelernt.

Dann lieber von ab November regelmäßige "Spyshots", Teaser Videos, "Behind the scenes" etc pp. und dann im Januar großer Vorstellungsartikel bei MTB-News.de mit allen Infos und fertiger Website.


----------



## supermanlovers (9. Dezember 2017)

Nicht wirklich neues zu sehen (fb)


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (9. Dezember 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich neues zu sehen (fb)



Ist ein Abfallprodukt aus dem Videodreh. Die gestrige Veröffentlichung auf Instagram ist eher eine Durchhalteparole für uns, die Wartenden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Dezember 2017)

Jungs bestellt ! bestellt das JAB so früh wie möglich sach ich Euch !

Wenn ich sehe was die Konkurrenz aus Koblenz fürn Kotzbrocken designt hat ... da wird das JAB quasi ausm Laden gerissen


----------



## supermanlovers (11. Dezember 2017)

Andere Bike Kategorie. Abgesehen von dem oberen Sitzrohr gefällt es mir auch recht gut. Dieser Stealth Look ist 2018 wohl en vogue.
Auch die vielenm Detaillösungen finde sehr gut. Dennoch würde ich niemals ein Canyon kaufen.


----------



## stahliv8 (11. Dezember 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Jungs bestellt ! bestellt das JAB so früh wie möglich sach ich Euch !
> 
> Wenn ich sehe was die Konkurrenz aus Koblenz fürn Kotzbrocken designt hat ... da wird das JAB quasi ausm Laden gerissen


Würd ja gern bestellen , aber wann...?..


----------



## Rick7 (11. Dezember 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Dieser Stealth Look ist 2018 wohl en vogue.



na Ghost hat das vor längerem schon sehr gut hinbekommen wie ich finde. Da musste sich die Jahre zuvor designmässig aber auch was angestaut haben^^
Ich glaube der schraege Hubi findets doof


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Dezember 2017)

Hmm geht so ... die Ghost Modelle fand ich ja noch ok, das JAB geht auch i.O. aber der Hauklotz von Schbegdraal gefällt selbst mir einem Eifler Grobling nicht  Muss er ja aber auch nicht ... wollte vorher ja auch kein canyon


----------



## ron101 (15. Dezember 2017)

Hier gibts noch ein Testbrericht, habe es noch nicht gelesen, werde ich am Weekend nachholen.
Mal schauen ob die tatsächlich gefahren sind oder wie bei den letzten einfach nur Geodaten vergleichen.

http://enduro-mtb.com/out-now-ausgabe-031-zeiten-aendern-sich/

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (15. Dezember 2017)

Danke.

Klingt doch etwas enttäuschend. Offenbar hat man aus den Fehlern des Vorgängers nicht gelernt oder doch eine andere Zielgruppe im Blick als versprochen.


----------



## Mounsa (15. Dezember 2017)

Klingt doch geil - die Baller-Fraktion fährt eh 29...


----------



## bartos0815 (15. Dezember 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Klingt doch etwas enttäuschend. Offenbar hat man aus den Fehlern des Vorgängers nicht gelernt oder doch eine andere Zielgruppe im Blick als versprochen.


war aber sicher nicht der plan ein race enduro rauszuhauen... so ists für die meisten tourenliebhaber aber wieder das geeignete gerät.
die einschätzung des enduro mag deckt sich übrigens mit dem bike magazin....
der hinterbau ist halt eher tourenorientiert mit wenig gegenhalt und wenig speedtauglich... kann aber auch am dämpfer liegen?


----------



## sevman (15. Dezember 2017)

Das Swoop wurde zumindest als progressiv-linear also nicht ideal eingestuft.
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2016/03/radon-swoop-170-2016.html


----------



## supermanlovers (15. Dezember 2017)

Für Tourenliebhaber gibt's ja noch das 150mm Slide oder das 29er.

Welcher Tourenfahrer braucht auch einen Float X2? Vielleicht ist der X2 der falsche Dämpfer wenn die Kennlinie wie beim Slide 160 ist. Da muss man ja die Luftkammer recht stark verkleinern.

Ich schaue mir jetzt mal das Tyee Carbon an. Optisch gefällt es mir eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (15. Dezember 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> ... Ich schaue mir jetzt mal das Tyee Carbon an. Optisch gefällt es mir eigentlich nicht.



Ein tolles Bike. Bringt mich aber derzeit auch nicht weiter, weil es einen ähnlich kurzen Reach hat wie mein Slide. Beim Jab stimmen die Proportionen.

Zum Test selbst: Es ist eben der Test des Enduro-Magazins, das setzt möglicherweise andere Maßstäbe als die Bike oder Mountainbike. Ein Giant Reign wird das Jab niemals werden. Und ein Giant Reign will ich wegen der weniger alltagstauglichen Geo auch gar nicht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (16. Dezember 2017)

ach ja das Tyee... Hinterbau funktioniert echt gut, aber die Dämpfer Position (vor allem mit Kettenführung) bringt einen echt zur Verzweiflung wenns um die Fahrwerk Einstellung geht. Dazu, rel. lange Kettenstreben und recht tiefe Front. Muss man mögen.


----------



## supermanlovers (16. Dezember 2017)

Ja einige der Punkte haben mich damals auch gestört. Es gibt aber jemanden mit einem Tyee CF in meiner Stadt. Das kann ich mir sicher Mal anschauen.


----------



## biking-wc (16. Dezember 2017)

Empfinde den Bericht in der enduro-mtb für mich eher als Kaufempfehlung . Es entspricht meinen Vorstellungen, dass die Tugenden des Slide
 - verspielt
 - leicht
 - Preis-Leistung
evolutionär weiterentwickelt wurden und kein neues Baller-Gerät entstanden ist. 
Es bleibt, wie es auch versprochen wurde, ein AL mit jetzt etwas mehr Reserven gegenüber dem Slide.
Mir passt es so


----------



## stromb6 (16. Dezember 2017)

Für mich auch eine klare Kaufempfehlung. Fahre liebend gerne technische verwinkelte Trails. Vor allem kann ich damit auch wie mit dem Slide Touren bis 4000 Hm fahren.
Zum Ballern und für denn Park hab ich ein Capra.


----------



## Shlousi (16. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe mich von dem Gedanken verabschiedet mir ein Jab zu gönnen und bin zum Transition Patrol gewechselt. Wünsche euch viel Spaß mit dem Bike. 
Allgemein finde ich, dass es optisch bis auf das fette Steuerrohr sehr gelungen ist. Vielleicht kann ich es irgendwann mal Probe rollen, würde mich schon interessieren wie es sich fährt.


----------



## Mounsa (17. Dezember 2017)

Glückwunsch - gute Wahl - aber auch ein Bike für eine andere Zielgruppe...
Würde mir wünschen, dass Teaser und endgültige Vorstellung in den kommenden Jahren bei Radon nicht mehr 6 Monate auseinander liegen. 2 Monate über ne Neuanschaffung nachdenken reicht den meisten und die Infos zur Ausstattung fehlen noch - daher gibts dann halt Transition und Co


----------



## ron101 (17. Dezember 2017)

Tönt gut, ich mag verspielte Bikes. Das es im ruppigeren Terrain halt mal etwas nervös wird hat mich an meinem Slide bisher auch nicht gestört.
Aber ich fahr auch keine Rennen. Fürs gröbere wär ja der gross Bruder Swoop 170 gemacht.
Die neuen Transition speziell das Scout würden mir auch gefallen, aber leider sind die mir zu schwergewichtig.
Cheers
ron


----------



## Marco3006 (20. Dezember 2017)

Wie ist das Jab eigentlich einzustufen?
bis jetzt verstehe ich es als zwischstufe zwisch Slide 160 und Swoop 170 oder sehe ich das falsch?
ich suche ein verspieltes Trailbike mit dem man auch Touren fahren kann und im Park auch etwas Spaß haben kann.


----------



## supermanlovers (20. Dezember 2017)

Es ersetzt das Slide 160.


----------



## Marco3006 (20. Dezember 2017)

Also eher nichts für den Park?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (20. Dezember 2017)

Sollte zu deinen Anforderungen passen.


----------



## Marco3006 (20. Dezember 2017)

Danke, ich hoffe das bald mal genauere Angaben von Radon kommen


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde auch eher sagen, es ist die Weiterentwicklung des Slide 160. Insofern: Ich gehe davon aus, dass es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau bleibt.

So lese ich das im Übrigen auch aus dem o.g. Test des Enduro-Magazins. Wenn die sinngemäß schreiben, es ist kein Ballerbike, dann ist es für mich genau richtig, um ein bis zwei Mal im Jahr in Finale die Trails zu rocken und auch ab und zu in einen Bikepark zu fahren.


----------



## supermanlovers (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich finde es immer interessant wie ein schlechter Hinterbau verteidigt wird. Seit wann geht ein Bike mit "sattem" FW automatisch schlecht bergauf? Das Giant Reign z.b. klettert wunderbar.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. Dezember 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer interessant wie ein schlechter Hinterbau verteidigt wird. Seit wann geht ein Bike mit "sattem" FW automatisch schlecht bergauf? Das Giant Reign z.b. klettert wunderbar.



Was genau meinst du jetzt?


----------



## fone (20. Dezember 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer interessant wie ein schlechter Hinterbau verteidigt wird. Seit wann geht ein Bike mit "sattem" FW automatisch schlecht bergauf? Das Giant Reign z.b. klettert wunderbar.


Echt? Ich hatte seit Jahren im Kopf, dass das Reign bergab super ist, bergauf aber nicht zu den schnellsten zählt. 
Dass es Bike gibt, die besser bergauf können als andere und umgekehrt ist logisch und ganz normal.

Ich bin auch überhaupt nicht neidisch darauf, dass es Bikes gibt, die besser bergauf gehen als mein Nomad. Warum auch? Ich hab ja ganz bewusst das Nomad gekauft.


----------



## supermanlovers (20. Dezember 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du jetzt?


Wenn bei den Test steht das der Hinterbau sich auf auf ruppigen Trails unruhig und nervös verhält (eigentlich k.o. für ein "Enduro") wird hier gleich verteidigt das es dafür super bergauf geht, verspielt sei (was bedeutet das überhaupt?) und "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" etc pp.
Schließt sich etwa das eine und das andere aus? Gibt ja genug Enduros die den Spagat schaffen. 



fone schrieb:


> Echt? Ich hatte seit Jahren im Kopf, dass das Reign bergab super ist, bergauf aber nicht zu den schnellsten zählt.



Wenn man den LW vom Slide abflacht (was ich ja gemacht habe) fahre sich beide Bikes eigentlich identisch bergauf. Den flachen LW hat das Jab jetzt auch.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. Dezember 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Wenn bei den Test steht das der Hinterbau sich auf auf ruppigen Trails unruhig und nervös verhält (eigentlich k.o. für ein "Enduro") wird hier gleich verteidigt das es dafür super bergauf geht, verspielt sei (was bedeutet das überhaupt?) und "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" etc pp.
> Schließt sich etwa das eine und das andere aus? Gibt ja genug Enduros die den Spagat schaffen.



Verteidigen wollte ich das jetzt nicht. Wenn ein Hinterbau Mist ist, ist er eben Mist. Da hast du Recht.

Ich wollte den Test halt etwas relativieren, da ich mir gut vorstellen kann - ohne das Jab jetzt gefahren zu haben -, dass es nicht ganz den Anforderungen eines in einem Enduro-Magazin getesteten Enduros entspricht. Es scheint halt wie das alte Slide 160 eher ein Soft-Enduro  oder AM mit Abfahrtsreserven  zu sein. Und wenn es dazu noch gut klettert, ist es für mich ein Alleskönner.

Ich hoffe, ich habe die Argumente jetzt besser rübergebracht.

Der heißeste Kandidat für mein nächstes Enduro heißt übrigens Fanes.


----------



## supermanlovers (20. Dezember 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Es scheint halt wie das alte Slide 160 eher ein Soft-Enduro  oder AM zu sein.


So wird es leider sein. Nur das gibts halt schon im Sortiment. Was solls, daran kann man nichts mehr ändern. Dann hätte man sich aber auch den flachen LW und die 36/X2 Kombo sparen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (20. Dezember 2017)

Hmm wenn ich das hier so lese:
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/12/20/giant-reign-sx-test/
Tönt das nicht nach einem Bike, mit dem ich mal locker 2000hm oder mehr hochpedaliere, wie mit meinem Slide160.

Verspieltheit beim Bike geht meiner Meinung nach häufig über einen kurzen Hinterbau, da gehen die Manuals halt einfach easy.
Dass dies dann bei hispeed nicht für Laufruhe sorgt ist eigentlich klar. Da sind halt die Bikes mit langem Radstand und langen Hinterbauten wieder im Vorteil, dafür sind die halt dann zwangsläufig träger.
Für mich so wie es tönt, könnte das Jab ein passender nachfolger für mein 160 Slide werden.
Falls es jemals nähere Infos dazu geben wird 

Cheers
ron


----------



## stromb6 (27. Dezember 2017)

Also das Reign ist weder ein Kletterkünstler noch war es im Endurotest bergab eine Rakete.


----------



## iceis (27. Dezember 2017)

Ja sehr aussagekräftig dieser Test, wer fährt nochmal ein Mega in der EWS und landete damit auf welchen Rank?


----------



## supermanlovers (27. Dezember 2017)

Also ich werde mir in 2-3 Tagen ein Hightower LT Rahmen mit Float X2 bestellen. Das Angebot das ich raus gehandelt habe war einfach zu gut. Beim Jab bin ich einfach zu skeptisch.

Mein Slide Rahmen geht dann im Februar in den Bikemarkt. Wer einen passenden Bos Kirk möchte kann sich gerne melden. Der war erst vor wenigen Monaten beim Service und läuft wieder perfekt.

Zum Test da oben:
das neue Reign scheint echt nichts zu taugen. Keine Ahnung was sie da verschlimmbessert haben. Das alte war ist Rakete.


----------



## sevman (27. Dezember 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Also ich werde mir in 2-3 Tagen ein Hightower LT Rahmen mit Float X2 bestellen. Das Angebot das ich raus gehandelt habe war einfach zu gut. Beim Jab bin ich einfach zu skeptisch.
> 
> Mein Slide Rahmen geht dann im Februar in den Bikemarkt. Wer einen passenden Bos Kirk möchte kann sich gerne melden. Der war erst vor wenigen Monaten beim Service und läuft wieder perfekt.
> 
> ...




Hightower lt? Das ist ein 29er


----------



## stromb6 (27. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde auf solche Tests absolut nichts geben. Die Testfahrer fahren einfach in einer anderen Liga. Was da so mancher Tester als unruhigen Hinterbau bei hohem Tempo bezeichnet werden wir  Durchschnittsfahrer nie merken, da wir dieses Tempo auf den Trails nie erreichen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (27. Dezember 2017)

Naja ich merke den unruhigen Hinterbau des Slides ohne Profi zu sein. Das Jab ist sicher etwas besser. Ich habe aber mit mehreren Hightower LT Besitzern gesprochen und bin zuversichtlich das es für mich das bessere Rad ist.


----------



## basti22382 (28. Dezember 2017)

Das Hightower ist ein absolut geiles Bike. Durfte es mal ein bisschen fahren, Top!
Kenne zwar das Jab nicht, kennt ja noch keiner, aber ich bezweifle das es an die Performance des Hightower ran kommt.


----------



## supermanlovers (28. Dezember 2017)

sevman schrieb:


> Hightower lt? Das ist ein 29er


Und? Das Einsatzprofil ist doch identisch. Enduro "Light". 

Ob es jetzt 26, 27,5 oder 29 Zoll hat ist mir dann egal. 

Ich würde mir ja gerne einen Eindruck vom Slide 29 machen. Aber dazu gibt's halt gar keine Infos. Gab's überhaupt Mal eine offizielle Bestätigung? Bodo hat es nur Mal im  August/September am Rande erwähnt. Bodo verlässt Radon aber und aus dem Swoop Carbon ist auch nichts geworden.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. Dezember 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> ...
> Ich würde mir ja gerne einen Eindruck vom Slide 29 machen. Aber dazu gibt's halt gar keine Infos. Gab's überhaupt Mal eine offizielle Bestätigung? Bodo hat es nur Mal im  August/September am Rande erwähnt. Bodo verlässt Radon aber und aus dem Swoop Carbon ist auch nichts geworden.



Stimmt, als ob er das Konzept mitgenommen hätte, es nicht hätte ausführen dürfen oder so. Vielleicht war das ja ein Grund für die Trennung.


----------



## Mounsa (29. Dezember 2017)

basti22382 schrieb:


> Das Hightower ist ein absolut geiles Bike. Durfte es mal ein bisschen fahren, Top!
> Kenne zwar das Jab nicht, kennt ja noch keiner, aber ich bezweifle das es an die Performance des Hightower ran kommt.


Im der Bike 09/17 steht noch dass der Hinterbau im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz schneller an seine Grenzen stößt. 
1. Wahrscheinlich trotzdem sehr gutes Bike
2. Selbst ein heiliges Santa Cruz kann nicht zaubern,  auch wenn sich das viele einbilden wollen


----------



## nikl69 (3. Januar 2018)

War nicht die Rede von Ende des Jahres? darf ich fragen welches Jahr?
Ich weiß nicht, soll ich warten, mir gehen Schnäppchen durch die Lappen..........


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. Januar 2018)

nikl69 schrieb:


> War nicht die Rede von Ende des Jahres? darf ich fragen welches Jahr?
> Ich weiß nicht, soll ich warten, mir gehen Schnäppchen durch die Lappen..........



Servus,

der Musteraufbau unserer 2018er Fotobikes ist bereits im vollen Gange. Es kann leider aufgrund kleinerer Probleme seitens der Zulieferer, Verfügbarkeiten oder anderen (nicht planbaren Problemen) zu leichten Verzögerungen im Produktionsablauf kommen. Hier müssen wir (genauso wie ihr) uns in Geduld üben. Sobald die Bikes da sind, werden wir wie immer Vollgas geben und fotografieren/freistellen/bearbeiten was das Zeug hält, damit die Fahrräder a.s.a.p. auf unsere Webseite kommen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## iceis (3. Januar 2018)

Geduld ist halt ein dehnbarer Begriff.
Mit einer Ansage wie z.b. "im Januar wirds noch was" oder "kann bis ende Februar dauern" würde ich mehr anfangen können ;-)


----------



## Evri (5. Januar 2018)

nikl69 schrieb:


> War nicht die Rede von Ende des Jahres? darf ich fragen welches Jahr?
> Ich weiß nicht, soll ich warten, mir gehen Schnäppchen durch die Lappen..........



Wegen dem Radon Jab würde ich mir die sehr guten Angebote / Schnäppchen nicht durch die Lappen gehen lassen, Radon kocht auch nur mit Wasser und wenn man ein gutes Angebot bekommt siehe @supermanlovers bei dem Rahmen, dann würde ich das niemals verstreichen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes...9597.135779413133978/1798208390224397/?type=3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (6. Januar 2018)

Das Foto ist bereits im September 2017 auf Facebook gepostet worden. Radon is nur nichts besseres eingefallen um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken, darum haben sie es halt wieder gepostet. 
Ich hoffe es ist wie von Andi versprochen der x2 im Topmodell und nicht der float x.


----------



## Mattotor (6. Januar 2018)

Hoffentlich werden die Radon Farben 2018 nicht so langweilig wie 2017.Da war ja fast alles mattschwarz und ein paar farbakzente.
Ich bin mehr für Hochglanzlacke fürs Jab.


----------



## iceis (6. Januar 2018)

Ich bin für blank oder eloxiert, einfach ohne Lack, der wiegt nur^^


----------



## Andy29 (8. Januar 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> der Musteraufbau unserer 2018er Fotobikes ist bereits im vollen Gange. Es kann leider aufgrund kleinerer Probleme seitens der Zulieferer, Verfügbarkeiten oder anderen (nicht planbaren Problemen) zu leichten Verzögerungen im Produktionsablauf kommen. Hier müssen wir (genauso wie ihr) uns in Geduld üben. Sobald die Bikes da sind, werden wir wie immer Vollgas geben und fotografieren/freistellen/bearbeiten was das Zeug hält, damit die Fahrräder a.s.a.p. auf unsere Webseite kommen.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Also entnehmt Ihr die Spezifikation und Preise vom Fotobike?
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass Ihr nicht wisst was wie wo verbaut wird.
Die nächste Frage, wäre dann die nach der Serienproduktion, läuft die schon oder werden die Bikes erst im April gebaut?


----------



## bartos0815 (8. Januar 2018)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Das Foto ist bereits im September 2017 auf Facebook gepostet worden. Radon is nur nichts besseres eingefallen um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken, darum haben sie es halt wieder gepostet.
> Ich hoffe es ist wie von Andi versprochen der x2 im Topmodell und nicht der float x.


es kommt der dpx2, dann hat keiner recht!


----------



## supermanlovers (8. Januar 2018)

Kommt halt drauf an was wirklich sinnvoller ist. Falls die Kennlinie wieder so wenig Progression bietet wie im Slide macht ein HighVolume Dämpfer nicht viel Sinn. Ich muss ja schon meinen Kirk zu Hälfte zuspacern.


----------



## bartos0815 (8. Januar 2018)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an was wirklich sinnvoller ist. Falls die Kennlinie wieder so wenig Progression bietet wie im Slide macht ein HighVolume Dämpfer nicht viel Sinn. Ich muss ja schon meinen Kirk zu Hälfte zuspacern.


eine progression ala yt oder liteville 601 hat das bike sicher nicht. soll ja ein komfortabler allrounder sein und kein race bike. von daher wirds wohl kein dämpfer mit riesigen luftkammern....


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Januar 2018)

Andy29 schrieb:


> Also entnehmt Ihr die Spezifikation und Preise vom Fotobike?
> Es kann doch nicht sein, dass Ihr nicht wisst was wie wo verbaut wird.
> Die nächste Frage, wäre dann die nach der Serienproduktion, läuft die schon oder werden die Bikes erst im April gebaut?



Klar wissen wir, wo was verbaut ist  Aber wir stellen die Bikes natürlich erst bei uns auf der Seite online, wenn wir Bilder haben. Genaue Lieferdaten der einzelnen Bikes können wir aktuell noch nicht nennen - im März sollten aber bereits die ersten JAB-Besitzer glücklich über den Trail ballern können 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## stromb6 (9. Januar 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Klar wissen wir, wo was verbaut ist  Aber wir stellen die Bikes natürlich erst bei uns auf der Seite online, wenn wir Bilder haben. Genaue Lieferdaten der einzelnen Bikes können wir aktuell noch nicht nennen - im März sollten aber bereits die ersten JAB-Besitzer glücklich über den Trail ballern können
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Dann sprich. Ist der X2 oder Dpx2 im Topmodell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Januar 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die letzten Abstimmungen und Tests sind aktuell in der finalen Phase, daher haben noch keine endgültigen Ausstattungen online geschaltet. Bzgl. des X2-Dämpfers kann ich soviel sagen, dass dieser (Stand heute) im Topmodell gespect wird
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Ich zitiere mich mal selber 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Januar 2018)

Mattotor schrieb:


> Hoffentlich werden die Radon Farben 2018 nicht so langweilig wie 2017.Da war ja fast alles mattschwarz und ein paar farbakzente.
> Ich bin mehr für Hochglanzlacke fürs Jab.


Ja hoffe ich uauch,seit meinem grünen Froschn kamen nur noch lngweilige schwarze bikes.
Mal abgesehen von diesem ausrutscher in rot letztes Jahr



iceis schrieb:


> Ich bin für blank oder eloxiert, einfach ohne Lack, der wiegt nur^^


Fällt wohl beides eher raus bei nem Carbon Rahmen


----------



## iceis (11. Januar 2018)

Klar aber er schrieb ja "Radon Farben 2018"...


----------



## biking-wc (16. Januar 2018)

Dpx 2 vs X2

Möchte rein informativ bezüglich Dpx 2 vs. X2 Dämpfer eine kleine Umfrage starten.

Wer der Radon Gemeinde wünscht sich
1.      Einen X2 Dämpfer der vermutlich viel mehr Aufwand mit sich bringt was das Setup betrifft (bei besserer Einstellbarkeit) und auch schwerer ist oder
2.      Einen Dpx 2 der leichter einzustellen ist (bei etwas weniger Einstellmöglichkeiten) und etwas leichter ist
Ändern können wir eh nichts mehr, wodurch die Umfrage rein meinem Wissensdrang dient.

Meine Meinung: wer sich für ein Radon JAB entscheidet, ist sich mittlerweile bewusst, dass er kein reinrassiges Pallerbike kauft. Da ist meiner Meinung nach der Dpx 2 aufgrund einfacherer Bedingung und weniger Gewicht die bessere Wahl für das Konzept des JAB‘s.


----------



## Rick7 (16. Januar 2018)

Halte den X2 in der Kiste, also klassisches Enduro auch für etwas überkandidelt. Dpx2 sollte für das Gros der Leute die sich so ein bike holen
mehr als genug sein. X2 wäre eher was für so ne ex Variante die noch abfahrtsorientierter ist.


----------



## supermanlovers (16. Januar 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: wer sich für ein Radon JAB entscheidet, ist sich mittlerweile bewusst, dass er kein reinrassiges Pallerbike kauft. Da ist meiner Meinung nach der Dpx 2 aufgrund einfacherer Bedingung und weniger Gewicht die bessere Wahl für das Konzept des JAB‘s.


Wir wissen ja nicht wie die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus ist. Vielleicht braucht man das große Volumen.
Das mit dem Gewicht zählt auch nicht. (gleiche Länge und mit Buchsen etc)









Mit der Einstellung gebe ich dir Teilweise recht. Wenn man sich bei den zusätzlichen Einstellern an die Empfehlung von Fox hält, sollte das für 80% der Leute passen.

Falls der X2 von der Kinematik der bessere Dämpfer ist, dann profitiert auch ein Anfänger davon.



Rick7 schrieb:


> Halte den X2 in der Kiste, also klassisches Enduro auch für etwas überkandidelt. Dpx2 sollte für das Gros der Leute die sich so ein bike holen
> mehr als genug sein.


sieh oben.
Es gibt sicher noch eine Variante mit Pike/Monarch. Sollte auch für 90% der Leute im Slide Thread reichen.

Beim Top Modell gehts nicht darum ob es reicht, sondern das technisch beste Bike hinzustellen (für den Preis)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (16. Januar 2018)

Ich mag es wenn es nicht allzuviel einstell Möglichkeiten gibt. Fahre lieber als dauernd am Setup rumzufummeln.
Eine Absenkbare Gabel find ich allerdings komfortabel in steilen Uphills, beutze die Funktion häufig bei meinem Slide.
OK vergess auch hie und da wieder umzustellen und ballere dann mit abgesenkter Gabel nen Trail runter 

Ist ja bald in 6 Monaten Eurobike bis dann wird Radon bestimmt die neuen Bikes vostellen.

@Superman wie läuft Dein neues LT? Ist es auch etwas verpielt? oder bügelt das ding einfach alles weg?
Man liest da in Testberichten nie was zur Verspieltheit des LT's.

Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (16. Januar 2018)

@ron101 
Kann ich dir leider noch nicht sagen. Ich habe noch nicht mal einen exakten Liefertermin von meinem Händler bekommen. Wahrscheinlich im März. Bezahlt ist auch noch nichts. Daher ist noch nichts endgültig entschieden. Das Jab bleibt deshalb einer meiner "Backup" Bikes.


----------



## ron101 (16. Januar 2018)

Ahh ok. und test gefahren biste ein LT bisher auch noch nicht? Oder gibts die gar noch nirgens zum Testen?
Habe eben gesehen, dass in meinem Einzugsgebiet nun Sentinel zum testen verfügbar sind. Würde mich trotz der grossen Räder auch noch interessieren.

Cheers
ron


----------



## biking-wc (16. Januar 2018)

@supermanlovers
Die Variante mit RS Pike/Monarch ist sicher auch eine Alternative für mich und viele. Da gibt es aber keinerlei Infos dazu und wenn diese Variante mit einer gx Eagle Ausführung kombiniert wird, würde ich es schade finden.
Habe jedoch nix gegen RS mit einer X01 Eagle Ausführung
Gewicht ist sicher nicht mein Hauptthema - mir geht es hauptsächlich um die Einfachheit in der Handhabung. Bin kein Setup Tiger


----------



## Rick7 (16. Januar 2018)

@supermanlovers 

geb dir da schon recht, aber die (Um)Frage von @biking-wc war allgemein gestellt und bezog sich nicht auf das Topmodell.
Hab ich schon mitbekommen dass du dir den x2 wünschst 

Klar kann keiner sagen welche Kennlinie der Hinterbau hat, aber wenn ich meine Glaskugel bemühe würde ich Radon typisch jetzt nicht auf das progressivste Fahrwerk tippen, somit wäre großes Volumen der Positivkammer ja eher nicht gefragt. 

Meiner Meinung einfach für die art von bike zu viel des Guten. Mal was anderes...in der EWS sieht man den X2 auch nicht so oft oder fällt dir spontan jemand ein der den fährt? Die meisten sind wohl eher auf Monarch plus und dpx2 unterwegs.


----------



## biking-wc (16. Januar 2018)

PS. Und wieder ergeht mal die Aufforderung @radon - hurry up
Infos wenn ihr schon die Homepage nicht füttern könnt


----------



## biking-wc (16. Januar 2018)

@Rick7 (Um)frage find ich schön. Frage in die "große" Runde trifft es wohl besser.


----------



## supermanlovers (16. Januar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes...in der EWS sieht man den X2 auch nicht so oft oder fällt dir spontan jemand ein der den fährt? Die meisten sind wohl eher auf Monarch plus und dpx2 unterwegs.


70% fahren das volle Sram Paket.
Richie Rude fährt ihn in seinem Yeti, Casey Brown, die Gehrig Zwillinge, der YT Team Fahrer.
Bei manchen Rahmen passt es halt platztechnisch oder aufgrund der Aufnahme nicht (Canyon, Specialized).

Ich bin den Float X2 halt schon im DH Bike gefahren und er war deutlich besser als jeden Dämpfer den ich bis jetzt gefahren bin (u.a. Bos Kirk, Vivid Coil, Vivid Air, CCDBA, Monarch+ ) Daher präferiere ich diesen Dämpfer natürlich sofern er zum Bike passt 
Mit Hilfe eines ShockWiz bekommt man das Monster auch gezähmt


----------



## biking-wc (16. Januar 2018)

Kenne niemanden in meiner Umgebung der einen ShockWiz hat.
Falls man das Teil benötigen sollte wird der x2 nie meine erste Wahl werden.
Nur meine persönliche Meinung
Ob der Dämpfer zum Bike passt kann momentan  nur radon Wissen - eine Stellungnahme von dieser Seite wäre schön, wenn auch vermutlich undenkbar da sie ja mehrere Zulieferer bedienen müssen


----------



## supermanlovers (16. Januar 2018)

Brauchen tut man es nicht, es macht die Sache aber einfacher. Sag kann jeder einstellen. Zugstufe ist auch nicht schwer. Bei der Druckstufe muss man halt entweder etwas herum probieren oder mit der Empfehlung leben. Die Anpassung der Luftkammern wird für 90% nicht nötig sein.

Zwei Tests haben befunden das der DPX2 nicht optimal ist. (Vielleicht ist der Super Deluxe im mittleren Modell besser?) Über 2 Ecken kenne ich jemanden der bei den ersten Tests des Jabs dabei war. Er fand es auch unruhig und war nicht wirklich überzeugt. Radon hat sich trotz der geringeren Gewinnspanne (4999 waren es doch auch bei der DPX2 Variante?) für den X2 entschieden. Das wird schon seinen Grund haben. 

Vielleicht denkt Radon auch nochmal darüber nach und bietet 4 Modelle an.
Ein leichtes Top Modell mit 34/DPX2 und ein HD mit 36/X2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (17. Januar 2018)

Das ganze 34er Fox Gerümpel hat schon YT aufgekauft. Bitte keine 34er verbauen, die paar Gramm sind auch schon egal.


----------



## biking-wc (17. Januar 2018)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Vielleicht denkt Radon auch nochmal darüber nach und bietet 4 Modelle an.
> Ein leichtes Top Modell mit 34/DPX2 und ein HD mit 36/X2.



Dann würde ich mir ein einfach einzustellendes Modell mit 36/DPX2 und ein HD mit 36/X2 für die Einstellungsspezialisten wünschen.


----------



## Rick7 (17. Januar 2018)

Es gäbe oem ja auch noch die performance Variante vom x2. Soll genausogut funktionieren - es fehlen lediglich highspeed compression und highspeed rebound. Macht es einstellungstechnisch auch einfacher.
Klar in einem Topmpodell darfs schon factory sein, aber darunter reicht ja die performance Variante völlig aus - Canyon hat das bspw. beim torque (is halt n freerider) genauso gespect.


----------



## supermanlovers (17. Januar 2018)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Das ganze 34er Fox Gerümpel ...Bitte keine 34er verbauen, die paar Gramm sind auch schon egal.


Sehe ich auch so. Die 34/DPX2 Kombo interessiert mich eh nicht. 

Wenn man den X2 nicht einstellen möchte oder kann hält man sich einfach an die Empfehlung. Macht doch mehr Sinn als den Performance zu verbauen. Der Preis wird sicher nicht sinken. Vielleicht entwickelt man mit der Zeit doch die Lust ein wenig am Setup zu feilen. Also keine Angst vor den Rädchen. Man kann sich hier auch über die Einstellungen austauschen


----------



## biking-wc (18. Januar 2018)

@supermanlovers 
Danke für die Tabelle sollt ich ein JAB mit x2 ordern.
Wie schaut es beim X2 mit dem Service aus. Ist das auch komplizierter und teurer oder gibt es da keinen Unterschied zum DPX2. 
Kann man das auch selber machen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Januar 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Ob der Dämpfer zum Bike passt kann momentan nur radon Wissen - eine Stellungnahme von dieser Seite wäre schön



Radon wird sicherlich nicht schreiben das der Dämpfer absolut nicht passt und die Schüssel ein schei** Fahrwerk hat  Selbst wenns so wäre


----------



## supermanlovers (18. Januar 2018)

Wenn ich mir die Anleitungen von beiden Dämpfern anschaue gibts eigentlich keinen großen Unterschied. Einen einfachen Service der Luftkammer bekommt man eigentlich hin. Luftkammer abschrauben, alles sauber machen, Dichtungen prüfen, neu fetten, Öl auffüllen und wieder zusammen. Mache ich einmal im Jahr. Für den kompletten Service schicke ich den Dämpfer in der Regel aller zwei Jahre zum Profi. 
Zuletzt meinen Kirk zu http://www.suspensionlab.at/service/ (wohne derzeit in Tirol).
Die Preise unterscheiden sich da nur nach Hersteller. 
Das gleiche gilt für meine 36. Lower Leg Service mache ich selbst. Die Fit Kartusche geht zum Profi.

Eigentlich sollte man beides jedes Jahr zum kompletten Service schicken. Gabel und Dämpfer fühlen sich danach wie neu an. Über den Wintern denke ich meist nicht dran und im Frühjahr will ich dann nicht 2 Wochen auf Gabel und Dämpfer verzichten.


----------



## biking-wc (18. Januar 2018)

Bin jetzt so weit, dass ich auch mit dem X2 leben kann


----------



## biking-wc (18. Januar 2018)

Sofern es das Bike irgendwann zu bestellen ist.
Oder ist radon pleite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (18. Januar 2018)

Die warten noch auf die Eurobike und nennen es dann MY19 ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## iceis (18. Januar 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Sofern es das Bike irgendwann zu bestellen ist.
> Oder ist radon pleite?



Da Fischi vor kurzem erst selbst auf die Suche nach einem Mechaniker gegangen ist weil Radon anscheinend keinen stellen kann (oder is es ein Bonus?) könnte man meinen das da nicht mehr viel geht^^


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Januar 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Sofern es das Bike irgendwann zu bestellen ist.
> Oder ist radon pleite?







ron101 schrieb:


> Die warten noch auf die Eurobike und nennen es dann MY19 ;-)
> 
> Cheers
> ron






iceis schrieb:


> Da Fischi vor kurzem erst selbst auf die Suche nach einem Mechaniker gegangen ist weil Radon anscheinend keinen stellen kann (oder is es ein Bonus?) könnte man meinen das da nicht mehr viel geht^^






"Geduld in allen Dingen, führt sicher zum Gelingen" - deutsches Sprichwort

Um die Diskussion ein wenig einzugrenzen: JA, es gibt derzeit Probleme beim Aufbau der Musterrahmen. Ohne Details zu nennen, kann ich jedoch soviel sagen, dass gewisse Abläufe (welche ohnehin eine gewisse Trägheit mit sich bringen) bei den kleinsten Problemchen oder Verzögerungen bei Zulieferern ins Stocken geraten. Unser Plan war es, zum Jahreswechsel die ersten Bikes online zu schalten. Aktuell hängen wir hier ca. 3-4 Wochen hinter dem Zeitplan, versuchen aber mit Hochdruck, den Rückstand wieder einzuholen. Wir bekommen ab kommender Woche die ersten Fotomuster und werden (sobald wir eine gewisse Anzahl an Bikes fotografiert haben) diese dann a.s.a.p. online zu schalten. Wir können aktuell leider die Prozesse nicht beschleunigen, sind aber im Inneren sicherlich genauso ungeduldig wie viele Kunden. Wir sind ebenfalls nicht glücklich mit dieser Situation, geben aber mit unserem Team Vollgas - versprochen!

In diesem Sinne 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Rick7 (19. Januar 2018)

oh mann dass die "kids" hier immer die unterste Schublade benutzen müssen um ne Antwort zu bekommen 
Mann was bin ich froh dass es in meiner Branche kein Forum im Internet gibt 

@Radon-Bikes  lasst euch ned unterkriegen, wird n geiles bike und die Trolle werden es leidenschaftlich mit Stützrädern fahren


----------



## iceis (20. Januar 2018)

Haha, wie ernst


----------



## Rick7 (20. Januar 2018)

let the good times troll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (20. Januar 2018)

Test zum JAB in der kostenlosen Enduro Magazin App. 

Link: http://enduro-mtb.com/magazin/


----------



## supermanlovers (20. Januar 2018)

Also selbst mit X2 keine wirkliche Verbesserung (falls sie entgegen der Bilder wirklich mit X2 gefahren sind)
Bei dem Fazit gibt's für viele Slide Besitzer eigentlich keinen Grund zum Wechsel.


----------



## firevsh2o (20. Januar 2018)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Also selbst mit X2 keine wirkliche Verbesserung (falls sie entgegen der Bilder wirklich mit X2 gefahren sind)
> Bei dem Fazit gibt's für viele Slide Besitzer eigentlich keinen Grund zum Wechsel.



Also die "Tests" im Enduro-Magazin würde ich mit Vorsicht genießen. Da sind so unglaublich viele Fehler drin... Ich erinnere mich noch an die Gegenüberstellung Slash vs. E29. Da war so ziemlich alles für die Tonne was die da geschrieben haben. Der gleiche Test in der "Bike" war ebenso Müll. 

Den Hinterbau im Slide fand ich übrigens nicht schlecht. Kommt alles ganz stark auf den Dämpfer an (und hier meine ich mehr die Funktionalität, Abstimmung und Serienstreung als das Modell). Die Geo ist aber mittlerweile von gestern. Genau da wird es eine ganz deutliche Verbesserung beim JAB geben!


----------



## supermanlovers (20. Januar 2018)

Es sind aber inzwischen 3 Tests (und einmal Hörensagen von jemand der es schon gefahren ist) mit dem gleichen Fazit.
Das stimmt mich halt einfach skeptisch das sich ein Umstieg vom Slide aufs Jab lohnt. 

Bei dem Dämpfer gebe ich dir zum Teil recht. Bin auch vom Monarch zum Monarch+ zum Kirk gewechselt (letztes sicher das beste was rein passt). Es war jedes mal eine Verbesserung, limitieren tut es mich aber trotzdem noch. Zusätzlich gabs noch Offset Buchsen. Auch das war eine Verbesserung. Daher ist mein Slide wahrscheinlich sehr nah dran am Jab.


----------



## biking-wc (20. Januar 2018)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Also selbst mit X2 keine wirkliche Verbesserung (falls sie entgegen der Bilder wirklich mit X2 gefahren sind)
> Bei dem Fazit gibt's für viele Slide Besitzer eigentlich keinen Grund zum Wechsel.


Auf den Fotos im Test sieht man eindeutig den DPX2 und nicht der X2.


----------



## supermanlovers (20. Januar 2018)

Ja ich verstehe das auch nicht. Radon sollte sich bemühen das richtig zu stellen. 

Vielleicht hätte man aufgrund den Änderungen den X2 nachgeschickt und wollte die Fotos nicht nochmal machen.


----------



## biking-wc (21. Januar 2018)

Mich limitiere nur ich selbst. Da sind sicher mehr Grenzen gesetzt als durch so manches Bike.
Das JAB kann der Nachfolger meines Slide werden da mein Slide in die Jahre gekommen ist, das JAB ähnliche Eigenschaften besitzen soll und ich kein Rennenduro suche. 
Die Tests in diversen Bike Bravos stimmen mich im Gegensatz zu Kollegen im Forum positiv. In der einen Bike Bravo knapp an super vorbei, was sonst auch viel teurere Bikes nicht schaffen, ist schon mal nicht schlecht(auch wenn man einen Test in so kurzer Zeit wohl kaum ernsthaft durchführen kann). Die Auslegung muss halt zu einem passen - nur das ist entscheidend.
Neu ist die Auslegung auf keinen Fall- wurde von Bodo auch immer so kommuniziert. 
Es wird beim Versender halt wieder ein Schuss ins blaue. War aber beim Slide auch nicht anders.


----------



## bartos0815 (21. Januar 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Auf den Fotos im Test sieht man eindeutig den DPX2 und nicht der X2.


Die sind sicher den dpx2 gefahren. Nur sind die Artikel in der enduro mehr als oberflächlich da findet man bei jedem Bike mindestens 2 Angaben die nicht stimmen. So auch da die Verwechslung x2 dpx2! Was allerdings auffällt ist dass der dpx2 auch in anderen bikes für zu wenig Druckstufe kritisiert wird! Wird Fox wohl im mj 2019 nachbessern müssen


----------



## Evri (23. Januar 2018)

Mager, jeweils 3 Pkt. bei Up- / Downhill 







JAB Test von enduro-mtb.com


----------



## supermanlovers (23. Januar 2018)

Jo wurde hier schon besprochen. Da passt nur leider das ein oder andere nicht zusammen. Wenn ich Radon wäre würde ich das richtig Stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. Januar 2018)

Wie denn ohne Bikes?


----------



## biking-wc (23. Januar 2018)

Der Autor des Artikels hat beim Dämpfer vermutlich nur ein Bild des DPX2 von der Front angeschaut und dachte das es sich da um den FOX X2 handelt - zeugt auch nicht von großem Fachwissen.
In der selben Ausgabe schneidet auch das Liteville MK14 ALL Moutain nicht gerade großartig ab. Schwer zu sagen was sie in ihrer Bewertung der einzelnen Räder (Kategorien) als Referenz heranziehen. Muss wohl noch viel bessere Räder geben als das JAB oder das LV301.
Top Preis-Leistung ist auch nur 3,5 von 5 Sternen wert?


----------



## bartos0815 (24. Januar 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 688935
> Der Autor des Artikels hat beim Dämpfer vermutlich nur ein Bild des DPX2 von der Front angeschaut und dachte das es sich da um den FOX X2 handelt - zeugt auch nicht von großem Fachwissen.


genau so wirds gelaufen sein. das die enduro tests mehr als oberflächlich sind, beweisen sie in jeder ausgabe wieder...


----------



## ron101 (24. Januar 2018)

Schön wäre es wenn man es selber irgendwo testen könnte.
Dies ist leider bei Neubike Vorstellungen im Winter nicht wirklich optimal.

Cheers
ron


----------



## phlek (26. Januar 2018)

Mir ist Radon mit dem Teil erst jetzt aufgefallen 
Was meint ihr, wo bekommt man für seine 5 Scheine am meisten? Strive, Jeffsy oder dem hier?


----------



## Mattotor (26. Januar 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> Mir ist Radon mit dem Teil erst jetzt aufgefallen
> Was meint ihr, wo bekommt man für seine 5 Scheine am meisten? Strive, Jeffsy oder dem hier?



Das einstiegsmodell vom Jab soll um die 3500€ kosten. Gibts halt auch "nur" in Carbon 
Jeffsy geht bei 2300€ los.
Strive bei 2400€.

Mir persönlich is egal ob Carbon Alu.Aber bei den Carbon Modellen sind die Parts immer so geil


----------



## phlek (26. Januar 2018)

Mattotor schrieb:


> Das einstiegsmodell vom Jab soll um die 3500€ kosten. Gibts halt auch "nur" in Carbon
> Jeffsy geht bei 2300€ los.
> Strive bei 2400€.
> 
> Mir persönlich is egal ob Carbon Alu.Aber bei den Carbon Modellen sind die Parts immer so geil



Sorry, hab vergessen zu sagen, dass es bei allen um die 4.999€ Modelle geht


----------



## supermanlovers (26. Januar 2018)

Das Strive würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen. Funktioniert der Shapeshifter inzwischen tadellos bei jeden Bedingungen? Bei dem Service schließt sich Canyon für mich aber sowieso aus.  Vom P/L Verhältnis nehmen sich beide wohl nichts. 

Das Jeffsy finde ich da schon interessanter. Das CF Pro würde ich aber aufgrund der Fox 34 nicht nehmen. 

Btw: mein Hightower LT Rahmen kommt nächste Woche. Daher ist das Jab, egal wie gut es wird, für mich nicht mehr relevant.


----------



## Mattotor (26. Januar 2018)

Hat mir auch zulange gedauert bei Radon.
Hab mir ein Pipeline zugelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (26. Januar 2018)

Also Canyon scheidet für mich aufgrund des Service aus, außerdem ist das Strive ist in die Jahre gekommen. Der Shapeshifter funktioniert mittlerweile problemlos. 

Das 2018er Jeffsy ist für mich aufgrund der 34 Gabel, dem kompletten E*13 Mist und einer tollen Mischung aus Sram Bremsen und Shimano Schaltung auch keine Kaufoption. Dazu ist das Bike auch noch 500 Eier teurer als 2017. 

Das JAB wenn es mit X2, 36 Factory und Xo1Eagle kommt ist für mich die bessere Wahl.


----------



## ryan.raffi (26. Januar 2018)

Das Strive ist aber wohl das potenteste Enduro Bike von den genannten. Wobei wie meine Vorredner schon erwähnt haben bleibt der scheinbar schlechte Service.

Jeffsy wäre ein gröberes Trailbike mit Enduro Ambitionen wäre nicht die zu wenig steife 34er.

JAB muss sich erst noch richtig beweisen, dann werden wir sehen zu was es fähig ist.

Eventuell das Propain Tyee. Entweder als Enduro oder das AM. Das AM wäre mit der Pike ein robustes Trail-Bike. Das normale CF Tyee ein Enduro, aber kein baller Bike.


----------



## phlek (26. Januar 2018)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten. Das Jeffsy stand bis zum letzten Modell zur Auswahl, aber mit dem E13 Gedöns.. naja. Capra wird daran wohl nix ändern. 
Service Canyon ok. Aber da geb ich nix drauf  muss jeder seine Erfahrungen machen. Wie bei den Autowerkstätten.


----------



## Rick7 (26. Januar 2018)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Das Strive würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen. Funktioniert der Shapeshifter inzwischen tadellos bei jeden Bedingungen? Bei dem Service schließt sich Canyon für mich aber sowieso aus.  Vom P/L Verhältnis nehmen sich beide wohl nichts.
> 
> Das Jeffsy finde ich da schon interessanter. Das CF Pro würde ich aber aufgrund der Fox 34 nicht nehmen.
> 
> Btw: mein Hightower LT Rahmen kommt nächste Woche. Daher ist das Jab, egal wie gut es wird, für mich nicht mehr relevant.


Echt du bekommst ein Santa cruz? Komm erzähls uns nochmal


----------



## supermanlovers (26. Januar 2018)

Ja wirklich! Ich kann es immer noch nicht fassen! 
Das habe ich alles nur Radon zu verdanken. 
Wäre das Jab eher erschienen hätte ich es sicher gekauft


----------



## supermanlovers (26. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (27. Januar 2018)

Ich habe eben auf Facebook eine Antwort vom Enduro Magazin auf eine kritische Anmerkung gefunden, dass die Tester nicht in der Lage seien, einen DPX2 vom X2 unterscheiden zu können. Antwort:

"Wir haben das Bike im Test mit beiden Dämpfern gefahren. Zum Zeitpunkt des Shootings war ein DPX2 verbaut."



Edit: Bodo kommentiert das Ganze mit "Selten so einen schlecht gemachten Test gesehen."


----------



## iceis (27. Januar 2018)

Warum das überhaupt noch gelesen wird...hab noch nie von jemanden gehört wegen irgendeiner Radzeitschrift hart informiert zu sein um die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen...die besten Tips kamen immer von Bekannten oder durchs Popometer aufn Trail...


----------



## Marco3006 (27. Januar 2018)

Finde es nur schade das von Radon so wenig kommt, langsam wäre es wirklich mal an der Zeit


----------



## stromb6 (28. Januar 2018)

Ja nun sind sie schon einen Monat hinter ihrem Zeitplan.
Die Ausrede mit dem Lieferschwierigkeiten ist auch lächerlich, denn für drei einzelne Fotobikes kauf ich die Teile innerhalb von einem Tag im Onlinehandel.


----------



## boarderking (28. Januar 2018)

Der Radon Chef spricht ja im Interview bereits vom Nachfolger...vermutlich kommt der vor dem ersten Jab 
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/01/28/chris-stahl-interview/

"Jetzt kommt das Jealous als normales Aluminium-Hardtail raus. Gleichzeitig haben wir es als Carbon-E-Bike – das ist bestimmt ein sehr interessantes Rad. Dann haben wir jetzt auch das Swoop 170 als Hybrid. Die neuen Entwicklungen, die dann so in Richtung Bosch-Powertube und so kommen, die werden dann auch so ein bisschen die Optik vom Jab *und dem Nachfolger vom Jab *bekommen."


----------



## stromb6 (29. Januar 2018)

Echt traurig, dass alles nur noch in Richtung E-Bikes geht.
Der ursprüngliche Gedanke war ja nicht schlecht, mehr Leute zum Radfahren zu bewegen.
Nur mittlerweile geht das in eine ganz falsche Richtung (Säcke die zum Hochtreten zu faul sind).
Für mich sind Bikes wie ein E-Swoop absolut sinnlos. Da kann ich auch gleich eine KTM Freeride E kaufen!!!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. Januar 2018)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Ja nun sind sie schon einen Monat hinter ihrem Zeitplan.
> Die Ausrede mit dem Lieferschwierigkeiten ist auch lächerlich, denn für drei einzelne Fotobikes kauf ich die Teile innerhalb von einem Tag im Onlinehandel.



Wenn es denn so einfach wäre...bitte seid doch so fair und mutmaßt nicht über Sachen, ohne Einblicke in die Produktion und Montageabläufe zu kennen. 3m Luftlinie von meinem Arbeitsplatz stehen die ersten Fotobikes im Studio und werden abgelichtet, in den kommenden Tagen sind erste Bikes (unterschiedlicher Serien) online. 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2018)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Nur mittlerweile geht das in eine ganz falsche Richtung (Säcke die zum Hochtreten zu faul sind).



Das kann man nicht pauschalisieren. Kenne ein paar die reizt es z.B. technische Passagen auch bergauf zu meistern. Oder statt nach 1000hm platt die tour zu beenden nochmal ein oder zwei Hubbel dranhängen zu können. Da sind teilweise auch gestandene Biker dabei die neben dem E-Mofa auch "normale" Bikes regelmäßig bewegen. Ich hörte zuletzt von einem Bikekumpanen der war mit Ersatzakku in den Vogesen 100km Trails abfahren. Irgendwo hat das schon seinen Reitz. Meine persönliche Einstellung derzeit ist jedoch lieber weniger berge dafür aber ehrlich  Der grösste Teil der Mofafahrer wird aber nicht solch einen Anspruch haben denk ich.


----------



## firevsh2o (29. Januar 2018)

OT: Also ich bin sicher kein E-Bike Freund. Kann damit nix anfangen. Bergauf ok, aber bergab fahren die Dinger wie ein Downhiller von 2002. Es gibt aber sicher dennoch Anwendungsfälle wo die E-Räder ihre Berechtigung haben. 

Noch eine Frage zum JAB: Weiß jemand welche maximale Reifengröße in den Rahmen passt. Geht da 2,6" rein?


----------



## biking-wc (29. Januar 2018)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage zum JAB: Weiß jemand welche maximale Reifengröße in den Rahmen passt. Geht da 2,6" rein?


Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (30. Januar 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Wenn es denn so einfach wäre...bitte seid doch so fair und mutmaßt nicht über Sachen, ohne Einblicke in die Produktion und Montageabläufe zu kennen. 3m Luftlinie von meinem Arbeitsplatz stehen die ersten Fotobikes im Studio und werden abgelichtet, in den kommenden Tagen sind erste Bikes (unterschiedlicher Serien) online.
> 
> Gruß, Andi


So nen Handy Spyshot würde da schon drin liegen 

Cheers
ron


----------



## Radon-Bikes (31. Januar 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren



Hi,

das JAB kommt mit 2.35 Reifen. Da kann man je nach Hersteller auch bis 2.40 versuchen, wenn der Durchlauf gegeben ist. Wir empfehlen min. 6mm nach allen Seiten. Reifengrößen jenseits der 2.5 oder 2.6 werden nicht passen.

VG Uli.


----------



## Marco3006 (2. Februar 2018)

und wieder ist eine Woche rum und es hat sich nichts getan


----------



## filiale (2. Februar 2018)

Da Radon die DH Sparte als auch das XC Fully, wegen der E-Bikes, aus dem Programm nimmt, vermute ich mal, wird sich alles noch etwas hinziehen. Da scheint etwas mehr Arbeit angefallen zu sein als geplant...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. Februar 2018)

Das Jab wird gerade auf der Website angelegt.


----------



## below (2. Februar 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Das Jab wird gerade auf der Website angelegt.


Ich bin scheinbar zu blöd? Wo? Das neue Team finde ich bei Bild discount, aber weder da noch bei radon was vom jab?


----------



## Themeankitty (3. Februar 2018)

Bilder fehlen noch, ansonsten sind die Infos online


----------



## Mounsa (3. Februar 2018)

Erstmal möchte ich Radon gratulieren: Das Jab ist ein großer Wurf!
An einem Bike für 3600 Euro mit Yari, Deluxe RT und SDG Stütze an den Start zu gehen ist aber nicht mehr so richtig typisch für Radon. Sicher Teamfahrer und Marketing kosten aber die Leute kaufen Radon vor allem wegen des Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnisses. 
Ein ausreichend leichter und haltbarer Alu-Rahmen um die 2750g würde dem Jab nächstes Jahr gut stehen. Nur 400g schwerer und das Verhältnis für das Radon bekannt ist könnte wieder gerade gerückt werden!
Ich habe mich schon für ein Altitude mit gehobener Ausstattung und Alu-Rahmen entschieden. Fragt eure Händler einfach mal nach Rabatten ;-) Mit Schläuchen und mit Pedalen liegt das Bike bei 13,9kg. Also 13,7 kg sollten realistisch sein 

Viel Spaß allen, wird ne richtig fette Saison


----------



## stromb6 (3. Februar 2018)

https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/fullsuspension/jab/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (3. Februar 2018)

Der Newmen Laufradsatz am günstigsten gefällt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Februar 2018)

hmpf... dann werd ich wohl doch zu Cube gehen .... nicht das ne Yari schlecht wäre aber insgesamt find ich die Ausstattung bei Cube zum gleichen Preis schon besser ! Dürfte auch im Fahrverhalten adäquat zum Jab sein, zwar vorne etwas kürzer dafür hinten was länger 
vielleicht wirds ja auch "nur" das 140er ???

Kann ich mir ja dann bei zeiten mal alles im Megastore anschauen, gut das die da beide Marken haben


----------



## stromb6 (3. Februar 2018)

Dann solltest du aber auf das Cube Stereo 160er Team in 29" warten bei Cube. Wird laut Support am Gardasee vorgestellt.


----------



## biking-wc (3. Februar 2018)

Bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt (mal schauen wie sich die zwei Farbkombinationen unterscheiden).
Schade finde ich nur, dass bei der Eagle gemogelt wird und die GX Kassette bei allen drei Modellen drauf ist. Könnte ja auch noch ein Fehler auf der Homepage sein - hoffentlich!
Beim Rest, was will man mehr?


----------



## stromb6 (3. Februar 2018)

Mounsa schrieb:


> An einem Bike für 3600 Euro mit Yari, Deluxe RT und SDG Stütze an den Start zu gehen ist aber nicht mehr so richtig typisch für Radon. Sicher Teamfahrer und Marketing kosten aber die Leute kaufen Radon vor allem wegen des Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnisses.


Ja und am Topmodell für 5000 Mücken einen E13 TRS+ Laufradsatz, eine Descendant Billigkurbel und eine GX Eagle Kassette zu verbauen ist auch nicht "state of the art".

Preis/Leistung????


----------



## biking-wc (3. Februar 2018)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Ja und am Topmodell für 5000 Mücken einen E13 TRS+ Laufradsatz, eine Descendant Billigkurbel und eine GX Eagle Kassette zu verbauen ist auch nicht "state of the art".
> 
> Preis/Leistung????


Was ist an der Kurbel jetzt so falsch (schlecht)? 
Die E13 TRS+ werden ja anscheinend am Slide auch schon einige Zeit verbaut.
Kassette - ja das finde ich auch sehr schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti22382 (3. Februar 2018)

Preis/Leistung ist jetzt wirklich nicht so wie man das vielleicht erwartet hätte


----------



## stromb6 (3. Februar 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Was ist an der Kurbel jetzt so falsch (schlecht)?
> Die E13 TRS+ werden ja anscheinend am Slide auch schon einige Zeit verbaut.
> Kassette - ja das finde ich auch sehr schade!



Falsch ist an der Kurbel nichts, ist halt wie bei der GX Kassette die billigste Lösung. Sie ist schwerer als eine Xo1 oder RaceFace NextR und gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht an ein 5000 Euro Bike. 

Andere Versender verbauen in dem Preissegment höherwertige Laufradsätze wie den  DT Swiss EX1501 30 oder Mavic Deemax Pro.

Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gab es bei Radon für 5300 Mücken, am Slide 160 noch einen Carbon LRS und eine  Race Face Next Kurbel.


----------



## Evri (3. Februar 2018)

Radon, Radon.... was ist nur aus euch geworden , das Jab 10.0 ist keine 5000 € WERT! Selbst bei 4499€ wäre der Preis mit den teilweise günstigen Teilen wie die GX Kasette noch immer zu hoch. Kein komplettes x01 beim 10.0 - mit GX müsste es für 3999€ verkauft werden um Radon "like" zu bleiben - werde mich von Radon abwenden. YT hats auch übertrieben bei dem Top Modell 2018, 500€ teurer und dazu schlechter gespect als 2017.

Warte jetzt mal auf das 29" 160mm Enduro von Cube ab, 28.04.-01.05.2018 in dem Zeitraum wissen wir mehr


----------



## biking-wc (3. Februar 2018)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Falsch ist an der Kurbel nichts, ist halt wie bei der GX Kassette die billigste Lösung.
> 
> Andere Versender verbauen in dem Preissegment höherwertige Laufradsätze wie den  DT Swiss EX1501 30 oder Mavic Deemax Pro.
> 
> Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gab es bei Radon für 5300 Mücken, am Slide 160 noch einen Carbon LRS und eine  Race Face Next Kurbel.



- zu Kurbel, die günstigste wäre da auch die GX. Kenne den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den 2 Carbon kurbeln nicht. So groß wird er schon nicht sein.
- bin auch ein DT Swiss Freund,  wäre auch meine Wahl wenn ich es entscheiden könnte.
- Carbon LRS beim Slide ab 5.3K war aber sicher noch mit 11-fach. Wird vermutlich auch etwas günstiger sein. 

Für die die alles wollen wird es ev. noch entsprechende Modelle geben. Vergleichen muss man das jetzt mit dem Start vom Slide und nicht mit den Höhepunkten.


----------



## Wilyfox85 (3. Februar 2018)

Ich finde die nörgelei echt schlimm. Die werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben. Und außerdem ist dieses Bike noch keiner gefahren. Und hinterher wird es wieder gekauft wie doof , hauptsache vorher dran rummeckern


----------



## EddyAC (3. Februar 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> - zu Kurbel, die günstigste wäre da auch die GX. Kenne den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den 2 Carbon kurbeln nicht. So groß wird er schon nicht sein.
> - bin auch ein DT Swiss Freund,  wäre auch meine Wahl wenn ich es entscheiden könnte.
> - Carbon LRS beim Slide ab 5.3K war aber sicher noch mit 11-fach. Wird vermutlich auch etwas günstiger sein.
> 
> Für die die alles wollen wird es ev. noch entsprechende Modelle geben. Vergleichen muss man das jetzt mit dem Start vom Slide und nicht mit den Höhepunkten.



Meines Wissens ist die Descendant Kurbel stabiler, als die X01.


----------



## biking-wc (3. Februar 2018)

EddyAC schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist die Descendant Kurbel stabiler, als die X01.


Dann passt sie auf alle fälle zum JAB


----------



## ron101 (3. Februar 2018)

Die Kassette hat ja nur 90g Gewichtsunterschied zur teueren, bei der Schalt Performance sind die wohl gleich gut oder gibt es da Unterschiede?
Bei der Haltbarkeit könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die Günstigere nicht so schnell verschliessen ist.

Kenn mich mit e13 Laufrädern nicht aus.
Sind bei dem 9.0HD und dem 10er die gleichen Laufradsätze verbaut? 
Beim 9.0HD steht : e*thirteen TRS
Beim 10er steht: e*thirteen TRS+
Gibts da ein Unterschied?

Cheers
ron


----------



## stromb6 (3. Februar 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> - zu Kurbel, die günstigste wäre da auch die GX. Kenne den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den 2 Carbon kurbeln nicht. So groß wird er schon nicht sein.
> 
> - Carbon LRS beim Slide ab 5.3K war aber sicher noch mit 11-fach. Wird vermutlich auch etwas günstiger sein.
> .



Die Descendant ist die derzeit billigste Carbonkurbel am Markt. GX ist ne Alukurbel. Eine stabile Kurbel wäre ein RF SixC oder NextR udgl.
Wie gesagt an der Ausstattung ist nichts falsch, nur passt der Preis in meinen Augen dafür nicht. Die GX Kassette ist 200 Euro billiger als die Xo1, die Descendant Kurbel 200 Euro billiger als ne Raceface und der E13 LRS 150 billiger als ein DT Swiss. 

Die Ausstattung ist halt in meinen Augen auf einem Versenderbike keine 5000 Euro wert.

Und die Ausrede mit 11fach Schaltung damals zieht auch nicht. Die 11fach XX1 (ohne Kurbel) kostete damals mehr als die XO1 Eagle heute.

YT hat das Selbe gemacht wie Radon. Preisschraube nach oben, Ausstattung nach unten.

Um den Preis werde ich persönlich das Jab 10.0 auf keinen Fall bestellen.


----------



## MrBrightside (3. Februar 2018)

Un den Rahmen des Jab ist mit Sicheheit viel an Designarbeit geflossen. Mehr als vorher.
Dann wird ja eh immer alles teurer und Radon will weg vom Billigimage.

Irgendwie so...

Die günstigste Austattung mit Newmen-LRS, GX Eagle, RS Fahrwerk find ich in Ordnung. Die Yari getunt, evtl. den Dämpfer wechseln und man hat ein klasse Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biking-wc (3. Februar 2018)

@stromb6 
Zur descendant kurbel wollte ich nicht mehr sagen, als das es nicht die billigste Variante ist. Die gx Kassette momentan schon.
Ob der LRS nur weil er billiger ist, merklich schlechter sein muss als DT Swiss, kann ich nicht sagen. 
Ob auf einem 5k Carbon Enduro alle Komponenten vom feinsten sein müssen oder können ist halt die Frage.
Wer kann das momentan bieten? Das Bike würde ich mir sofort auch anschauen.
Die nicht Versender haben anscheindend ihre Preise aufgrund des Drucks von Versendern ebenfalls nach unten korrigieren müssen. Da scheint der Unterschied nicht mehr so groß zu sein wie vor Jahren.

Grundsätzlich ist Preis Leistung bei den einzelnen Komponenten meiner Meinung nach auch nie in der High-End Ausführung zu finden. 

Kann es sein, dass hier zum Teil Preis-Leistung mit Schnäppchen verwechselt wird und dass bei einer Neuerscheinung? Ich hoffe meine Aussage nimmt jetzt keiner zu persönlich.


----------



## stromb6 (4. Februar 2018)

Canyon zeigt es auf jeden Fall beim Torque CF 9 Pro um 5000 Euro vor, dass ein besserer LRS und eine komplette X01 Eagle möglich sind in der Preisklasse.
Dabei war Canyon eigentlich in den letzten Jahren immer deutlich teurer als Radon.

Am Jeffsy und am Spectral sind um 5k Carbonlaufräder verbaut, das Rose Pikes Peak bekommst mit Dt LRS um 4800 und alle Bikes außer dem Jeffsy sind Neuerscheinungen.

Es muss jeder selbst entscheiden ob ihm persönlich das Bike in der Ausstattung 5000 wert ist. Mir ist es das nicht.


----------



## biking-wc (4. Februar 2018)

@stromb6
da hast du wohl zu Teil recht (Torque ja - aber für mich eine Nummer zu Groß, Jeffsy ist halt die Fox 34 verbaut, das Rose ist sicherlich interessant).
@Radon-Bikes
geht da noch was?
Die GX Kassette finde ich persönlich auch nicht so entsprechend für das JAB 10.0 - kann ja ein Fehler in der noch nicht abgeschlossenen Homepage Präsentation sein 
Mit der Kurbel und dem LRS werden sicherlich viele leben können


----------



## Mounsa (4. Februar 2018)

Guckt euch mal das Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM an - da bekommt man bei einer Marke mit Händlernetz gezeigt was an einem 3500 Euro Bike verbaut werden kann


----------



## 22042015 (4. Februar 2018)

Mounsa schrieb:


> Guckt euch mal das Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM an - da bekommt man bei einer Marke mit Händlernetz gezeigt was an einem 3500 Euro Bike verbaut werden kann


Super Tipp - schau dir mal Cube Attention an, auch ein super Bike in der 600 Euro Klasse


----------



## filiale (4. Februar 2018)

Radon will das Jab doch gar nicht verkaufen. E Bikes sind doch jetzt im Trend


----------



## 22042015 (4. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Radon will das Jab doch gar nicht verkaufen. E Bikes sind doch jetzt im Trend


Filiale - Zeitgeist!
Die Jugend wird immer fauler und die Rentner immer älter.


----------



## SkeenRider (4. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> hmpf... dann werd ich wohl doch zu Cube gehen .... nicht das ne Yari schlecht wäre aber insgesamt find ich die Ausstattung bei Cube zum gleichen Preis schon besser ! Dürfte auch im Fahrverhalten adäquat zum Jab sein, zwar vorne etwas kürzer dafür hinten was länger
> vielleicht wirds ja auch "nur" das 140er ???
> 
> Kann ich mir ja dann bei zeiten mal alles im Megastore anschauen, gut das die da beide Marken haben



Das Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM finde ich mega interessant. Die Ausstattung finde ich sehr gut und es sieht sehr schick aus. Das wäre am ende des Jahres im Sale eine gute Alternativ zu Radon.

Beim Jab finde ich momentan die Ausstattung nicht ganz so Stimmig aber ich werde es mir definitiv in Bonn mal anschauen und das Cube auch.

Wenn ich das Jab 9.0 mit dem Cube Stereo C:62 TM Carbon vergleiche ist bei mir Cube der eindeutige Gewinner. Die Ausstattung überzeugt mich mehr.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Februar 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Das Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM finde ich mega interessant. Die Ausstattung finde ich sehr gut und es sieht sehr schick aus. Das wäre am ende des Jahres im Sale eine gute Alternativ zu Radon.



Mist ...ich dachte ich wär der einzigste der so schlau ist un dem es aufgefallen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (4. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Mist ...ich dachte ich wär der einzigste der so schlau ist un dem es aufgefallen ist


 Nein du bist nicht der Einzige der so Schlau ist . Auch das Stereo 160 ist mega Interessant aber ich denke 140mm Federweg reichen.


----------



## ron101 (4. Februar 2018)

Na gut da gibt es halt Leute die kaufen ein Bike wegen den Parts die dran sind.
Ich kaufe es mir Primär des Rahmen wegen. Klar mag ich es auch wenn da tolle Parts dran sind.
Ob ich jedoch mit dieser oder der anderen Kurbel besser bike oder schneller bin stellt sich in Frage.

So nen GX Kassettchen ist ja nach 10 Monaten eh verschlissen, und dann kann man ja die teurere drauf hauen.
Kenne zwar einige die kaufen sich ein Bike mit den Topparts und wenn die Kassette dan hin ist sind sie zu Geizig um wieder die top Kassette rauf zu tun und montieren dann ne GX 

Wenn ich so bei SC, Transition etc schaue dann haben die Bikes fuer 5K ene komplette GX Gruppe montiert.

Hiess es da nicht mal es gäbe den Jab auch als Frameset? Dann könnte man sich den so aufbauen wie man es mag.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Februar 2018)

ron101 schrieb:


> So nen GX Kassettchen ist ja nach 10 Monaten eh verschlissen, und dann kann man ja die teurere drauf hauen.
> Kenne zwar einige die kaufen sich ein Bike mit den Topparts und wenn die Kassette dan hin ist sind sie zu Geizig um wieder die top Kassette rauf zu tun und montieren dann ne GX



Also  eigentlich ist ne teure Kasette auch kein "musthave" ...Schaltperformance,Gewichtsersparnis und Verschleiss stehen in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis.
Wenn man bedenkt das man 5-6 Sunrace Kasetten zum Preis von einer e13 bekommt. Das ist meiner Meinung nach nur was fürLeute die nicht anders können oder halt "ne Marke" fahren wollen


----------



## SkeenRider (4. Februar 2018)

ron101 schrieb:


> Na gut da gibt es halt Leute die kaufen ein Bike wegen den Parts die dran sind.
> Ich kaufe es mir Primär des Rahmen wegen. Klar mag ich es auch wenn da tolle Parts dran sind.
> Ob ich jedoch mit dieser oder der anderen Kurbel besser bike oder schneller bin stellt sich in Frage.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir im internet ein Bike angucke dann gucke ich als erstes auf die Ausstattung dann fahre ich es Probe wenn mir dann der Rahmen nicht zu sagt wird es auch nicht gekauft  Im internet kann man ein Rahmen schlecht beurteilen also wird zuerst nach der Ausstattung geguckt.


----------



## ron101 (4. Februar 2018)

Ich fahre ein E13 Kassettchen, halt der Bandbreite wegen (510%), habe einen XD Freilauf und noch 1x11 da passt mir das ganz gut.

So ein erwähntes Cube, auch wenn mit nur 140FW und einer konservativen Geo, nicht wirklich mit dem Jab vergleichbares Bike:
https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/moun.../cube-stereo-140-hpc-tm-275-greynorange-2018/
Scheint eine komplette GX Gruppe verbaut zu haben.

Interessant wäre ob man zu dieser Jahreszeit ein Jab irgend wo mal testfahren könnte.
Haben die Testbikes und eine test Strecke beim  Megastore? War noch nie dort.

Cheers
ron


----------



## SkeenRider (4. Februar 2018)

ron101 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein E13 Kassettchen, halt der Bandbreite wegen (510%), habe einen XD Freilauf und noch 1x11 da passt mir das ganz gut.
> 
> So ein erwähntes Cube, auch wenn mit nur 140FW und einer konservativen Geo, nicht wirklich mit dem Jab vergleichbares Bike:
> https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/moun.../cube-stereo-140-hpc-tm-275-greynorange-2018/
> ...



Das Jab sollte man auch mit dem Cube Stereo 160 vergleichen also Das Jab 9.0 mit dem Stereo 160 C:62 TM. Das Stereo ist 100€ Günstiger und hat für mich die die bessere Ausstattung. 

Das Cube kann man in Bonn probefahren das Jab haben die anscheinend noch nicht da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biking-wc (4. Februar 2018)

Im Grunde will halt jeder möglichst viel für sein Geld bekommen. Ob man das eine Bling-bling oder das andere Bling-bling benötigt ist erst mal nebensächlich.

Da nur wenige der potentiellen Käufer die Möglichkeit haben werden das Bike vor Ort im Megastore probe-zu-sitzen (fahren), müssen diejenigen eben auf Entscheidungshilfen wie Ausstattung und mehr oder weniger gute Bikebravo-Tests zurückgreifen. Damit man von Kumpels Meinungen einholen kann, muss es erst mal jemand haben bzw. kaufen können. Da zusätzlich auch das feilschen und fachsimpeln im Shop weg fällt, tobt man sich halt in diesem Forum aus - läuft jedoch meiner Meinung nach alles recht respektvoll .

Denkbar könnte es schon sein, dass Radon auf die eine oder andere konstruktive Anmerkung seiner potentiellen Kunden reagiert - wenn's halt noch machbar ist. 

PS. Fahre die komplette GX Gruppe auf meinem Slide und bin damit sehr zufrieden - Funktion ist Top. Entscheiden werde ich am Ende des Tages nicht nach den Komponenten sondern nach meinem Bauchgefühl ob ich es haben will und in welcher Ausstattung.


----------



## sun909 (4. Februar 2018)

ron101 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein E13 Kassettchen, halt der Bandbreite wegen (510%), habe einen XD Freilauf und noch 1x11 da passt mir das ganz gut.
> 
> So ein erwähntes Cube, auch wenn mit nur 140FW und einer konservativen Geo, nicht wirklich mit dem Jab vergleichbares Bike:
> https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/moun.../cube-stereo-140-hpc-tm-275-greynorange-2018/
> ...



Strecke gibt's nur indoor in Bonn und max eine Runde über den Parkplatz... 

Probe fahren kann man das nicht unbedingt nennen 

Grüße


----------



## stromb6 (4. Februar 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Das Jab sollte man auch mit dem Cube Stereo 160 vergleichen also Das Jab 9.0 mit dem Stereo 160 C:62 TM. Das Stereo ist 100€ Günstiger und hat für mich die die bessere Ausstattung.



Das Cube Stereo 160 C:62 würde beim lokalen Händler 3100 kosten. 10% bekommst du bei Cube in der Saison immer.
Ich werde mal auf das neue Stereo 160 C:68 warten.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Februar 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Strecke gibt's nur indoor in Bonn und max eine Runde über den Parkplatz...
> 
> Probe fahren kann man das nicht unbedingt nennen
> 
> Grüße


Und wenn das Wetter regnerisch ist, darf man nicht auf den Parkplatz, sondern muss dann Indoor um die Kinderbike-Interessenten samt familiären Anhang zirkeln. 
Man bekommt zumindest ein Gefühl für die Sitzposition.
Pro-Tipp: Inbusschlüssel und Gabel/Dämpferpumpe mitnehmen, damit man das Bike dann für sich einstellen kann.


----------



## ron101 (4. Februar 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Das Jab sollte man auch mit dem Cube Stereo 160 vergleichen also Das Jab 9.0 mit dem Stereo 160 C:62 TM. Das Stereo ist 100€ Günstiger und hat für mich die die bessere Ausstattung.



Dieses Cube 160 C:62hat eine Geometrie wie das Slide vor 4 Jahren. für mich jetzt nicht wirklich ein vergleich zum Jab.
Ausstattung eine komplette GX Schaltgruppe. Dämpfer und Gabel nicht wirklich besser als beim Jab.
Da könnt ich auch mein Slide160 noch etwas länger fahren, was ich vieleicht auch machen werde.

Bin mal auf Fotos und Gewichtsangaben vom Jab gespannt.
Mal auf den Sommer warten und ein Testfährtchen machen oder so.

Cheers
ron


----------



## SkeenRider (4. Februar 2018)

Ich werde mir auf alle fälle auch mal beide Bikes in Bonn anschauen. Probefahren werde ich sie erst mal beide nicht sonst besteht nachher noch die Gefahr das ich eins davon Kaufe  Ne ich hab jetzt gerade nochmal 750€ in mein Slide investiert das wird auf jeden Fall noch bis Ende des Jahres gefahren.


----------



## stromb6 (5. Februar 2018)

Ende des Jahres bekommst das Jab 10.0 dann auch um 4000 Euro


----------



## biking-wc (5. Februar 2018)

Kann es sein, dass der Hompage-launch vom JAB ein versehen war - das JAB ohne Bilder ist wieder verschwunden oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## phlek (5. Februar 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der Hompage-launch vom JAB ein versehen war - das JAB ohne Bilder ist wieder verschwunden oder sehe ich das falsch?


Ist noch da ;-)


----------



## Boribori (5. Februar 2018)

@Radon-Bikes was ist der Grund wieso bei dem Jab keine DUB -Tretlager verbaut werden? Sind die Angaben zu den Bikes 100% Final auf der Homepage? Oder gibt es noch ein Funken Hoffnung im Bezug auf die neuen Tretlager? 
Vielleicht solltet Ihr das noch in die Prozesskette einbaue, die neuen Tretlagen passen perfekt zu dem Bike, zudem bringt die neue "Technologie" nur Vorteile mit sich, verstehe nicht wieso Ihr sowas "altes" und in keinster weiße beliebtes Tretlager verbaut wird was überwiegend Nachteile mitsich bringt im Vergleich zu DUB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (5. Februar 2018)

Die DUB Teile wurden erst vor kurzem vorgestellt und sind kaum wo derzeit verfügbar. Ein Hersteller muss seine Teile aber schon Monate im Voraus bestellen und Radon kann nicht mal schnell beim Händler um die Ecke ein paar tausend Kurbeln holen gehen.


----------



## mk91126 (7. Februar 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 649982



Brutal des Teil


----------



## bartos0815 (7. Februar 2018)

wann gibts fotos?
sind die ausstattungen auf der hp final?
ab wann bestellbar?
ab wann lieferbar?


----------



## ron101 (7. Februar 2018)

Gewichtsangaben würden mich mal noch interessieren, und allenfalls Frameset.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Barcu (7. Februar 2018)

Könnte Radon sich mal zu den Größen äußern. Im Mountainbike Magazin stand die Geo von einem 22" Jab. Online ist davon nichts zu finden.
Kommt das 22" später oder gar nicht?
Ansonsten stimmen ja alle Angaben des Artikels.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Februar 2018)

Barcu schrieb:


> Könnte Radon sich mal zu den Größen äußern. Im Mountainbike Magazin stand die Geo von einem 22" Jab. Online ist davon nichts zu finden.
> Kommt das 22" später oder gar nicht?
> Ansonsten stimmen ja alle Angaben des Artikels.



Hi,

das 22" wird definitiv kommen. Leider hat die 22"-Größe bei internen Belastungstest auf dem Prüfstand nicht die gleich hohen Werte wie die anderen Größen erreicht. Da wir keine Freunde davon sind unsere Räder im Kunden-Alltags-Betrieb zu testen, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, die 22"-Mold zu überarbeiten. Letztendlich wollen wir die hoch angesetzten Steifigkeits-Werte über alle Größen unserer JAB-Flotte garantieren können. Aktuell müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass es für das MJ2018 sehr knapp werden könnte und wir ggf. erst zum Sommer hin die 22" Version lieferbar haben.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## bartos0815 (7. Februar 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das 22" wird definitiv kommen. Leider hat die 22"-Größe bei internen Belastungstest auf dem Prüfstand nicht die gleich hohen Werte wie die anderen Größen erreicht. Da wir keine Freunde davon sind unsere Räder im Kunden-Alltags-Betrieb zu testen, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, die 22"-Mold zu überarbeiten. Letztendlich wollen wir die hoch angesetzten Steifigkeits-Werte über alle Größen unserer JAB-Flotte garantieren können. Aktuell müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass es für das MJ2018 sehr knapp werden könnte und wir ggf. erst zum Sommer hin die 22" Version lieferbar haben.
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Top wenn ein Hersteller so agiert ! Die Kunden sind ohnehin für genug Anbauteile beta tester da darf wenigstens der Rahmen funktionieren!


----------



## Marco3006 (7. Februar 2018)

Ab wann ist es möglich sich das Jab mal anzusehen?


----------



## Marco3006 (11. Februar 2018)

Habe mittlerweile die Geduld verloren und mir ein Swoop 170 geholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (11. Februar 2018)

Marco3006 schrieb:


> Habe mittlerweile die Geduld verloren und mir ein Swoop 170 geholt



Im Sale das beste was man machen kann  Bei mir wird es erst ende des Jahres eventuell ein neues Fahrrad bis dahin sollte das Jab ja verfugbar sein . Wobei mein Slide jetzt eine traumhafte Ausstattung hat.


----------



## Marco3006 (11. Februar 2018)

Denke auch das es bis dahin endlich verfügbar ist, habe was von Mai bis Juni gehört


----------



## biking-wc (12. Februar 2018)

@Radon-Bikes 

Hi Andi,

in den letzten Wochen sind im Forum einige Fragen zur Ausstattung der Bikes gestellt worden, seitens Radon kamen mit Ausnahme des 22“ Rahmens keine Antworten. Ist Radon noch beim Überdenken der Ausstattung oder waren die Fragen der Forumsmitglieder aus eurer Sicht entbehrlich.

Habe noch eine Frage:

-          Warum kommt das JAB 9.0 mit dem LRS Newmen Evolution SL A30 und das JAB 10.0 mit dem e*thirteen TRS+ (+300g)?

Der Newmen LRS ist wesentlich leichter, stabiler, etwas breiter und zumindest für den Endkunden auch günstiger. Der würde meiner Meinung nach auch auf das 10.0 passen und es könnten sich dann eventuell andere Ausstattungsupgrades finanziell ausgehen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Februar 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Hi Andi,
> 
> ...



Hi,

wir haben die Spec's und Preise vom JAB bereits online geschaltet, ein Großteil der Fragen sollte somit geklärt sein  Falls dennoch noch offene Fragen ausstehen sollte bitte gerne per PN. Bei den Konfigurationen ist es letztendlich immer eine Geschmacksfrage, wir versuchen hier einen gesunden Mittelweg zu finden - bedenke bitte, dass man hier nicht die Aftermarkt-Preise unterschiedlicher Hersteller als Grundlage von Vergleichen nutzen sollte. Bzgl. der exakten Gewichte beider OEM Laufräder (Newmen vs. e*thirteen) kann ich dir keine genaue Info geben, versuche hier aber die Tage eine Info zu erhalten.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## bartos0815 (12. Februar 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Hi Andi,
> 
> ...


eben wegen der uvp einstufung der lrsätze kommt halt der teurere am topmodell.... der sinn von e thirteen teilen an bikes dieser preisklasse erschließt sich sowie nicht!


----------



## ron101 (12. Februar 2018)

Haben das 9.0 HD und das 10.0 die gleichen Laufradsätze? 

9.0 HD :e*thirteen TRS, Boost 110/148
10.0 :   e*thirteen TRS+, Boost 110/148

Macht dieses + in der Bezeichnung einen Unterschied?
Danke für Info.
Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (12. Februar 2018)

ron101 schrieb:


> Haben das 9.0 HD und das 10.0 die gleichen Laufradsätze?
> 
> 9.0 HD :e*thirteen TRS, Boost 110/148
> 10.0 :   e*thirteen TRS+, Boost 110/148
> ...


ja siehe https://bythehive.com/pages/wheelgoods
trs plus etwas leichter, in summe trotzdem deutlich zu schwer...
den besten lrs gibts im 9er!


----------



## Plumpssack (12. Februar 2018)

Die e13 Räder sind nicht nur recht schwer sondern auch noch sehr dellenanfällig und nicht besonders haltbar. Trotzdem werden sie überall bei gefühlt jedem Hersteller verbaut


----------



## ron101 (13. Februar 2018)

Ein "EX1501 spline One" wiegt auch 1780g also vom Gewicht her in etwa identisch.
Bin mit meinem 1501 Spline One jetz in der 5ten Saison und immernoch top zufrieden.
Die E13 Laufräder kenn ich nicht, resp. kann die nicht beurteilen.

cheers
ron


----------



## Monsterwade (15. Februar 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Die e13 Räder sind nicht nur recht schwer sondern auch noch sehr dellenanfällig und nicht besonders haltbar. Trotzdem werden sie überall bei gefühlt jedem Hersteller verbaut


War beim Slide genauso: SRAM Roam 50 Laufrad-Satz war wohl der schlechteste meiner mittlerweile 12 Bikes
und trotzdem ueberall verbaut. Wuerde mich mal interessieren, was da fuer eine Politk dahinter steckt.


----------



## ron101 (15. Februar 2018)

Wird wohl der Werbung wegen sein, die werden an die Erstausrüster vermutlich für fast nix abgegeben.
Dafür liest der Kunde in jeder zweiten Bike Spezifikation den Namen des Herstellers.

Cheers
ron


----------



## ron101 (15. Februar 2018)

Kenne nen guten Grafiker der ziemlich flink ist im Bilder freistellen.
Der hätte die 3 Jab Bilder bestimmt in nem Tag durch.

Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (16. Februar 2018)

Ich hoffe für euch das der X2 im Jab bergauf besser geht als in meinem Hightower. In dem VPP Hinterbau wippt er schon bei lockerem Wiegetritt im Firm Modus Recht ordentlich. Also für einen schnellen Sprint nur bedingt geeignet. Da ich aber meist nur gemütlich im Sitzen hochfahre stört mich das nicht. Man merkt halt die DH Ausrichtung.

Wenn ich Ende des Jahres von Tirol zurück nach Deutschland in welliges Gelände ziehe, muss ich vielleicht auf den DPX2 wechseln.


----------



## bartos0815 (16. Februar 2018)

und wieder eine woche rum...
BILDER??!??


----------



## ron101 (16. Februar 2018)

@supermanlovers
Lässt sich der X2 nicht manuell Blockieren?

Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (16. Februar 2018)

Nicht blockieren, nur einen Firm Modus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (16. Februar 2018)

hmm was auch immer ein Firm Modus ist.
Komisch, dachte genau die Wippunterdrückung sei ein grosser Vorteil vom VPP Hinterbau. 

Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (16. Februar 2018)

Firm ist halt einfach ein straffer abgestimmte Druckstufe. Es ist aber kein Lockout bzw. blockieren.

Es ist jetzt keine Katastrophe. Jemand der ständig kurze Sprints im Wiegetritt fährt, wird es stören. 

Mein Slide mit Kirk war da ruhiger.


----------



## ron101 (16. Februar 2018)

und wie geht der hohe Turm so in den Maual und Wheely im Vergleich zum slide?


----------



## supermanlovers (16. Februar 2018)

Kann ich noch nicht sagen. Erste echte Testfahrt kommt erst nächste Woche. Ist hier aber Offtopic.


----------



## ron101 (16. Februar 2018)

Ach ja sry ist O.T. 

Zurück zum Jab.
Hiess es da nicht mal, dass es auch als Frameset erhältlich sei?
Kommt das noch auf der Homepage, oder gibts nur das Komplettrad?

Cheers
ron


----------



## iceis (16. Februar 2018)

...jetzt dauert das alles schon soooo lange, da kommts auf ein par weitere Wochen Wartezeit auch nicht mehr an...


----------



## ron101 (16. Februar 2018)

hehe yeah in wenigen Monaten werden die 19er Bikes präsentiert 
Warten wirs mal ab was da so kommen mag.

Cheers 
ron


----------



## Mounsa (17. Februar 2018)

Absolut, mittlerweile wird es lächerlich. Anfang Juli wurde der Thread eröffnet . YT und Canyon launchen ein 18er Modell nach dem anderen. Eins, zwei Monate vorher beginnt die Kampagne - finde ich marketingtechnisch einfach besser. Kann mir auch beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass ein Launch im Frühjahr 2018 anfänglich geplant war 
Anfänglich freute man sich auf ein geiles Bike, spätestens jetzt überwiegt das genervt sein... Sorry Radon


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Februar 2018)

Ich glaub hier sind einige unterhopft !
Jungs lehnt Euch mal zurück ... reisst Euch ne pulle Bier auf und entspannt Euch mal.
Is doch scheiss egal ob das JAB heute oder in 2 Wochen draussen ist.
Bei der Prappe da draussen kann man noch das alte Bike hinrichten und dann wenn der Frühling da ist so richtig loslegen.

Scheint so als ob hier einige kein Sinn für's Vorspiel haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (18. Februar 2018)

Wer drauf steht hingehalten zu werden....


----------



## bartos0815 (18. Februar 2018)

Es läuft halt nicht immer alles perfekt in dieser Welt! 
Radon hat sich den launch sicher anders gewünscht! 
Trotzdem wird das jab ein Erfolg werden soviel ist voraussehbar!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Februar 2018)

iceis schrieb:


> Wer drauf steht hingehalten zu werden....




...ob die das bösartig machen ? was hätte man davon ?
Is halt irgendwowas schief gelaufen ! Gibts anderswo auch .... denke das JAB wird vor derEröffnung des Berliner Flughafens erscheinen 

OOOOMMMMMMMMM


----------



## SkeenRider (18. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...ob die das bösartig machen ? was hätte man davon ?
> Is halt irgendwowas schief gelaufen ! Gibts anderswo auch .... denke das JAB wird vor derEröffnung des Berliner Flughafens erscheinen
> 
> OOOOMMMMMMMMM



Der war gut und recht hast  Reicht doch wenn es Pünktlich zum Frühling anfang erscheint


----------



## stromb6 (18. Februar 2018)

Ja Herbst wäre perfekt, dann können sie gleich mit dem Abverkauf starten . Für den derzeitigen Preis würde ich das Jab 10.0 eh nicht kaufen.


----------



## woodyrp2007 (20. Februar 2018)

Witzig finde ich ja auch (oder ist das schon Sarkasmus?), dass man bei der Bike-Bravo in der dortigen Leserumfrage bei den Vorschlägen für das Bike of the year 2018 in der Kategorie "Enduro" (!?!?) auch für das Jab votieren kann, neben so illustren Enduros wie das Santa Cruz Nomad, Orbea Rallon oder Specialized Enduro. Zumal das Jab dort ja noch in der Stealth-Lackierung gezeigt wird, wie es wohl leider nie kommen wird (wenn es denn überhaupt mal etwas damit wird...... )
Zumindest eine große Ehre für ein Bike, das noch kein Normalsterblicher unter dem Hintern hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biking-wc (21. Februar 2018)

@woodyrp2007 
hoffe du hast dann für das JAB gestimmt


----------



## woodyrp2007 (21. Februar 2018)

In der Tat , da das Rad mir prinzipiell gut gefällt. Ich finde nur, dass die bisherige Entwicklung seit den vielversprechenden Ankündigungen (auch bei den anderen Modellen) mehr als unglücklich ist, was offensichtlich viele ähnlich sehen, wenn man so manch genervten Kommentar ansieht....
Von irgendwelchen Bildern der Musterbikes ist bislang ja auch nichts zu sehen und sich hier von Seiten Radon vornehm mit strikter Funkstille zurückzuhalten, macht es jetzt auch nicht besser......


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. Februar 2018)

Von irgendwelchen Bildern der Musterbikes ist bislang ja auch nichts zu sehen und sich hier von Seiten Radon vornehm mit strikter Funkstille zurückzuhalten, macht es jetzt auch nicht besser......[/QUOTE]

Hi,

ja, da hast du Recht mit der Funkstille. Bei Radon grassiert die Grippewelle. Grafiker, Fotograf, Marketing und Social Media sind alle off...

Das ganze wird sich nächste Woche wieder entspannen.

Gruß, Uli.


----------



## ron101 (21. Februar 2018)

gute besserung wünsche ich euch.
cheers
ron


----------



## stromb6 (21. Februar 2018)

Also in der Kategorie Enduro Bike of the year 2018 kann ich beim besten Willen nicht für das JAB abstimmen. Und die schwindlige Abstimmung in der Bike Bravo ist ja mal komplett für den Arsch. Da fehlen so viele top Endurobikes wie zB. das neue YT Capra, da Yeti usw.


----------



## Evri (21. Februar 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja, da hast du Recht mit der Funkstille. Bei Radon grassiert die Grippewelle. Grafiker, Fotograf, Marketing und Social Media sind alle off...
> 
> ...



Ohne proof glaube ich Radon nichts mehr 
Der Grippe-Hype wird nun aus Ausrede genutzt


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Februar 2018)

Es gibt auch Firmen, da zahlt der AG jährlich die Grippeimpfung!
Hab so einen.
Aber kein Radon.


----------



## boarderking (21. Februar 2018)

Läuft nicht ohne Bodo


----------



## eisbachsurfer (22. Februar 2018)

boarderking schrieb:


> Läuft nicht ohne Bodo


Word

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2018)

Vorschlag. Mach(t) n Shirt.
Vorne: 26 ain‘t dead.
Hinten: Mit Bodo war alles besser.
Und dann Flashmob. Wer weiß, wo Herr Stahl wohnt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (22. Februar 2018)

boarderking schrieb:


> Läuft nicht ohne Bodo



hab gehört bei radon ist jetzt die darmgrippe ausgebrochen, dauert nochmal 2 wochen länger
läuft also doch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2018)

Ne Bodo war nie krank


----------



## SkeenRider (22. Februar 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Vorschlag. Mach(t) n Shirt.
> Vorne: 26 ain‘t dead.
> Hinten: Mit Bodo war alles besser.
> Und dann Flashmob. Wer weiß, wo Herr Stahl wohnt?



Was soll es bringen?
Das Beschleunigt die Sache auch nicht. 



skwal83 schrieb:


> hab gehört bei radon ist jetzt die darmgrippe ausgebrochen, dauert nochmal 2 wochen länger
> läuft also doch



Wo hast du das mit denn 2 Wochen jetzt her? 

Bleibt doch mal entspannt. Die Bikes kommen schon noch


----------



## biking-wc (26. Februar 2018)

Neue Woche, neues Glück 
Bin gespannt ob wie versprochen im März die ersten JAB's mit Kunden auf den Trails sind.


----------



## ron101 (26. Februar 2018)

Gewichtsangaben würden mich auch mal noch interessieren.
Wenn die aufgebauten Bikes zum Fotoshooting bereit stehen, könnt man die ev. auch gleich mal noch an die Waage hängen,
um mal so eine Tendenz zu sehen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MrBrightside (26. Februar 2018)

Radon Gewichtsangaben sind oft ganz schön "optimiert".


----------



## ron101 (26. Februar 2018)

Das ist doch bei allen so.

Cheers
ron


----------



## ron101 (26. Februar 2018)

Die Grippewelle scheint vorüber zu sein:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-jab-10.0-713781

https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/fullsuspension/

Cheers
ron


----------



## Oshiki (26. Februar 2018)

Der abgerufene Preis ist aber heftig und der Sprung zum 9 er finde ich gross.

Gesendet von meinem Alpha mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biking-wc (26. Februar 2018)

@Oshiki  Da gibt es ja noch eines dazwischen 9.0HD


----------



## SkeenRider (26. Februar 2018)

Und alle schwarz  Mensch bringt doch mal ein bisschen Farbe an die Bikes  Trotzdem der Rahmen ist Mega sexy


----------



## biking-wc (28. Februar 2018)

@SkeenRider das 9.0HD soll ja schwarz/grau sein


----------



## supermanlovers (28. Februar 2018)

Ab KW20 ist aber schon hart. Wer Pech hat bekommt sein Rad erst im Juni.


----------



## biking-wc (28. Februar 2018)

Hart ist, dass es keine weiteren Informationen wie Gewicht, Farben vom 9.0 HD usw. gibt.


----------



## biking-wc (28. Februar 2018)

Die HP ist wohl noch im Aufbau - je nachdem mit welchem Gerät man schaut werden immer unterschiedliche Details angezeigt.
10.0 12,9 kg
9.0 12,7 kg
Detailbilder gibt's je nach Bildschirmauflösung jetzt auch.

Sehr schönes Bike - nur die Ausstattung vom 10.0 ist für mich fragwürdig (speziell der LRS und die Kassette)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (28. Februar 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Die HP ist wohl noch im Aufbau - je nachdem mit welchem Gerät man schaut werden immer unterschiedliche Details angezeigt.
> 10.0 13,9 kg
> 9.0 12,7 kg
> Detailbilder gibt's je nach Bildschirmauflösung jetzt auch.
> ...


irgendwo muss man ja sparen! lrs und kassette sind der klasse nicht würdig, aber die anderen hersteller machens auch nicht anders...


----------



## biking-wc (28. Februar 2018)

stimmt - nur könnte der Newmen LRS am 10.0 sein und nicht am 9.0 / -300g


----------



## Evri (28. Februar 2018)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Naja vermutlich 10,9kg in S ohne Pedale und etwas schummeln.
> 
> Geht schon. Mein Slide wiegt mit leichteren Reifen in L mit Pedalen und 36/Kirk, Rerverb ca. 11,5kg. Zugegebenermaßen mit einer sehr teuren Ausstattung. Hier und da würde aber noch was gehen.



kwT


----------



## Plumpssack (28. Februar 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> stimmt - nur könnte der Newmen LRS am 10.0 sein und nicht am 9.0 / -300g


bei unumstritten besserer Haltbarkeit


----------



## filiale (28. Februar 2018)

Ich denke dass sich die Hersteller mit der schleppenden Informationspolitik die wir in dieser Branche seit Ende 2017 / Anfang 2018 haben keinen Gefallen tun. Wenn man so hingehalten wird, entscheidet man sich eben für einen anderen Hersteller der bereits schon lange seine Modelle online und bestellbar hat.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich denke dass sich die Hersteller mit der schleppenden Informationspolitik die wir in dieser Branche seit Ende 2017 / Anfang 2018 haben keinen Gefallen tun. Wenn man so hingehalten wird, entscheidet man sich eben für einen anderen Hersteller der bereits schon lange seine Modelle online und bestellbar hat.



Hallo zusammen,

wie bereits öfters kommuniziert, werden wir die 2018er Räder a.s.a.p. online schalten, nachdem die Fotomuster aufgebaut und abgelichtet sind. Trotz diverser Verzögerungen in der Produktion der Fotobikes geben wir Vollgas und denken, dass wir zeitnah alle Bikes auf unserer Seite haben. Dies hat nichts mit schleppender Informationspolitik zu tun - nur zaubern können wir leider auch nicht. Die JAB Flotte ist übrigens komplett online, alle Infos und Bilder findet ihr auf unserer Seite: https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/fullsuspension/jab/

Gruß, Andi


----------



## biking-wc (28. Februar 2018)

Hi Andi,

die Seite vom 9.0 HD funktioniert noch nicht so wirklich - auf BD funzt es mit den Bildern.

Die graue Farbe gefällt mir sehr gut  
Entscheidung wird nicht leichter, wobei mir die Ausstattung vom 9.0 HD noch weniger passt - da müsste ich zu viel ädern


----------



## SkeenRider (28. Februar 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie bereits öfters kommuniziert, werden wir die 2018er Räder a.s.a.p. online schalten, nachdem die Fotomuster aufgebaut und abgelichtet sind. Trotz diverser Verzögerungen in der Produktion der Fotobikes geben wir Vollgas und denken, dass wir zeitnah alle Bikes auf unserer Seite haben. Dies hat nichts mit schleppender Informationspolitik zu tun - nur zaubern können wir leider auch nicht. Die JAB Flotte ist übrigens komplett online, alle Infos und Bilder findet ihr auf unserer Seite: https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/fullsuspension/jab/
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Hallo Andi

Das JAB sieht mega Sexy aus ich denke gegen Ende das Jahres könnte es zum Nachfolger von meinem Slide werden. ich hab noch 2 Fragen.

1. Ich bin am Samstag in Bonn und komme euch mal besuchen, habt ihr im Megastore auch schon ein Jab stehen?

2. Warum bringt ihr nicht nochmal was Farbe an die Bikes? Ein JAB in Blau/Grün oder in Gelb oder mal was in Rot/Blau. Generell warum bietet ihr die Bikes nicht in zwei Farben an eins in schwarz und eins in zb. Blau/Grün.

Gruß, Gerd


----------



## ron101 (28. Februar 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Und alle schwarz  Mensch bringt doch mal ein bisschen Farbe an die Bikes  Trotzdem der Rahmen ist Mega sexy



Ein Tarnkappenbomber kann man ja nicht gut in Babyblau machen 
Find die diesjährigen Designs bis jetzt ganz ansprechend, im Vergleich zu vorigen Jahren mit den mehrfarbigen Papagaien Rahmen.
z.B. das Swoop 170 9.0 schaut auch recht frisch aus mit dem blauen Rahmen.

Was mich eher erstaunt, dass das mittlere Jab schwerer ist als das günstigere, liegt wohl an der Gabel und am Dämpfer

Cheers
ron


----------



## SkeenRider (1. März 2018)

ron101 schrieb:


> Ein Tarnkappenbomber kann man ja nicht gut in Babyblau machen
> Find die diesjährigen Designs bis jetzt ganz ansprechend, im Vergleich zu vorigen Jahren mit den mehrfarbigen Papagaien Rahmen.
> z.B. das Swoop 170 9.0 schaut auch recht frisch aus mit dem blauen Rahmen.
> 
> ...



Naja dem JAB würde bestimmt auch was Farbe stehen, wobei ich das Stealth Grey gut finde. Das Swoop in dem Blau finde ich sehr schön ist nur leider etwas too much für mich also das Swoop. Ein Slide in der Farbe wäre toll , generell mal mehr so Farben wären gut .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dummeLiese (1. März 2018)

JAB


----------



## Wilyfox85 (3. März 2018)

Ich finde das JAB in dem grau einfach nur mega. Echt gelungen die Farbe




SkeenRider schrieb:


> Naja dem JAB würde bestimmt auch was Farbe stehen, wobei ich das Stealth Grey gut finde. Das Swoop in dem Blau finde ich sehr schön ist nur leider etwas too much für mich also das Swoop. Ein Slide in der Farbe wäre toll , generell mal mehr so Farben wären gut .


----------



## Oshiki (3. März 2018)

Kann jemand etwas zu den verbauten Sattelstützen sagen?
Ich habe nirgends Infos dazu gefunden.

Gesendet von meinem Alpha mit Tapatalk


----------



## bartos0815 (3. März 2018)

22042015 schrieb:


> Geiler Hobel


Na wenigstens entspricht die kassette nicht der Serie! Der hinterbau scheint nicht optimal zu sein wenn man den Test zwischen den Zeilen liest....
Na wenigstens sind die bleischweren Laufräder positiv erwähnt!


----------



## 22042015 (3. März 2018)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Na wenigstens entspricht die kassette nicht der Serie! Der hinterbau scheint nicht optimal zu sein wenn man den Test zwischen den Zeilen liest....
> Na wenigstens sind die bleischweren Laufräder positiv erwähnt!


Da steht eher, dass man das Fahrwerk komplex einstellen kann, daher lass du mal besser die Finger davon....


----------



## SkeenRider (3. März 2018)

Jetzt bekomme ich doch noch Lust auf das JAB 

Umso öfter ich das JAB in dem Stealth Grey angucke umso mehr gefällt es mir


----------



## bartos0815 (3. März 2018)

22042015 schrieb:


> Da steht eher, dass man das Fahrwerk komplex einstellen kann, daher lass du mal besser die Finger davon....


Stimmt Schaukelstuhl bergauf wenig potent bergab! Sehr flexibel! 
Gottseidank gibts enduro fahrwerke die beides beherrschen!


----------



## dummeLiese (3. März 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Jetzt bekomme ich doch noch Lust auf das JAB
> 
> Umso öfter ich das JAB in dem Stealth Grey angucke umso mehr gefällt es mir


Stimmt, sieht super aus!!!
Geiles Teil.
Die Mountainbike überwirft es gerade mit Lorbeeren.


----------



## ron101 (3. März 2018)

Ein überragend ist doch mal eine Ansage.
Gerne würd ich die Kiste mal selber testen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (3. März 2018)

ron101 schrieb:


> Ein überragend ist doch mal eine Ansage.
> Gerne würd ich die Kiste mal selber testen.
> 
> Cheers
> ron


Da wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## biking-wc (3. März 2018)

So hab ich mir die Testsergebnisse erwartet - wenn es mal nicht um reines runterballern geht.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (4. März 2018)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Stimmt Schaukelstuhl bergauf wenig potent bergab! Sehr flexibel!
> Gottseidank gibts enduro fahrwerke die beides beherrschen!



Zum Beispiel?


----------



## scylla (4. März 2018)

Löst eure persönlichen Streitigkeiten bitte auf anderem Weg, und nicht im öffentlichen Forum. Danke.
(entsprechendes habe ich rausgewischt)


----------



## 22042015 (4. März 2018)

Der müsste es eigentlich beurteilen können!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. März 2018)

Er fährt für Radon was soll er anderes schreiben 
Ob ne Kiste gut oder schlecht läuft hängt halt von einigen Faktoren ab. Was fährt man ? wie fährt man ? warum fährt man überhaupt ? 
Wenn man mal dem Johannes und einige wenige andere ausnimmt dann kann das JAB wahrlich mehr als die meisten Hampelmänner auf dem Sattel ... inkl. mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikki173 (8. März 2018)

OH MEIN GOTT! Dieses Fahrrad sieht einfach mal so unendlich geil aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ist gerade voll nicht drin, aber es ist soooooooo schön! Vo den Specs gefällt es natürlich auch. Krasses teil !


----------



## greg12 (9. März 2018)

der mb mag test des jab ist überragend! top bike, top ausstattung, top wertung nach punkten.
schade nur dass so spät lieferbar!


----------



## biking-wc (12. März 2018)

Hab ein JAB geordert. 
Wie viele Besteller gibt es sonst noch unter den Forum-Beobachtern?


----------



## SkeenRider (12. März 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Hab ein JAB geordert.
> Wie viele Besteller gibt es sonst noch unter den Forum-Beobachtern?



Ich beneide dich gerade sehr. Ich werde wahrscheinlich am Ende vom Jahr zuschlagen.


----------



## biking-wc (12. März 2018)

@SkeenRider Ist vermutlich auch besser erst Ende des Jahres eines zu kaufen. Beim Slide wurde kurz nach dem Start eine zusätzliche Ausführung angeboten. Da könntest eventuell noch etwas mehr Auswahl haben.
Ich möchte aber nicht mehr länger warten.


----------



## everywhere.local (12. März 2018)

Hmm ich lese oft, dass das JAB sehr einsteigerfreundlich ist.
Sollte man als etwas versierterer Fahrer ggf. zu einem anderen Bike greifen?


----------



## dummeLiese (12. März 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Hmm ich lese oft, dass das JAB sehr einsteigerfreundlich ist.
> Sollte man als etwas versierterer Fahrer ggf. zu einem anderen Bike greifen?


Frag doch mal die Manon, die ist gerade mit dem JAB unterwegs. Von einem versierten Fahrer kann die bestimmt noch was lernen!


----------



## SkeenRider (12. März 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> @SkeenRider Ist vermutlich auch besser erst Ende des Jahres eines zu kaufen. Beim Slide wurde kurz nach dem Start eine zusätzliche Ausführung angeboten. Da könntest eventuell noch etwas mehr Auswahl haben.
> Ich möchte aber nicht mehr länger warten.



Die 3 Angebotenen Ausführungen reichen mir eigentlich, nur das Geld reicht noch nicht ganz


----------



## everywhere.local (12. März 2018)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> Frag doch mal die Manon, die ist gerade mit dem JAB unterwegs. Von einem versierten Fahrer kann die bestimmt noch was lernen!


weiss nicht, ob ich sie dieses jahr sehe 
habe ja nicht bestritten, dass man damit gut fahren kann... Kann man auch mit Plus-Reifen


----------



## SkeenRider (12. März 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Hmm ich lese oft, dass das JAB sehr einsteigerfreundlich ist.
> Sollte man als etwas versierterer Fahrer ggf. zu einem anderen Bike greifen?



Wenn eine Manon Carpenter, ein Joost Wichmann damit zurecht kommen und begeistert von dem JAB sind dann ist es auch für versierte Fahrer bestens geeignet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (12. März 2018)

Kommt es auch noch als Framekit?
cheers
ron


----------



## everywhere.local (13. März 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Wenn eine Manon Carpenter, ein Joost Wichmann damit zurecht kommen und begeistert von dem JAB sind dann ist es auch für versierte Fahrer bestens geeignet


Die (neudt.) "Markenbotschafter" sind begeistert? Na wenn das kein aussagekräftiges Kaufargument ist, weiss ich auch nicht!


----------



## biking-wc (13. März 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Die (neudt.) "Markenbotschafter" sind begeistert? Na wenn das kein aussagekräftiges Kaufargument ist, weiss ich auch nicht!


Da bin ich voll deiner Meinung - für mich hat es aber schon mehr Argumente gegeben


----------



## SkeenRider (13. März 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Die (neudt.) "Markenbotschafter" sind begeistert? Na wenn das kein aussagekräftiges Kaufargument ist, weiss ich auch nicht!



Dann warte einfach bis es ein paar versierte Fahrer aus dem Forum gefahren sind.


----------



## everywhere.local (13. März 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Dann warte einfach bis es ein paar versierte Fahrer aus dem Forum gefahren sind.


SEH ICH AUS, ALS KÖNNTE ICH WARTEN?!


----------



## SkeenRider (13. März 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> SEH ICH AUS, ALS KÖNNTE ICH WARTEN?!



Dann kauf es dir......
Du wirst schon nix falsch machen mit dem Kauf. 
Dann kannst du uns auch Berichten wie es fährt.


----------



## ron101 (13. März 2018)

Wird ja mit etwas einkalkulierter Lieferverzögerung grad recht zur Eurobike ausgeliefert.
Da könnte man auch noch ein wenig abwarten und schauen was sich sonst noch so tut.
Ansonsten ist es gehe ich mal davon aus wenn mans im Juni bestellt ab Lager verfügbar.

Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (13. März 2018)

Das mit der Lieferverzögerung sehe ich auch. Welches Rad wird schon mal wie geplant geliefert. Egal ob YT, Canyon oder SC. Alles kommt Wochen bis Monate später.


----------



## everywhere.local (13. März 2018)

ne, ich kann schon noch warten - so ist es ja nicht. Ich lass den Gedanken nochmal setzen und beobachte das mal. Hab ja genug Bikes bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (13. März 2018)

Interessant wäre zu wissen ob man "der Gerät" mal irgend wo testen kann.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. März 2018)

ron101 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre zu wissen ob man "der Gerät" mal irgend wo testen kann.
> 
> Cheers
> ron



Hi,

hier mal für alle den aktuellen Event-Kalender.

https://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-life/events/

Sobald verfügbar, stehen natürlich jederzeit alle Modelle im Megastore Bonn zur Probefahrt bereit.

http://www.megastore.bike

Gruß Uli.


----------



## ron101 (13. März 2018)

Danke für die Infos.

An den E-Bike Days in München wären auch Jabs am start?
Wär so von CH aus das nahegelegenste.

Cheers
ron


----------



## biking-wc (16. März 2018)

Falls jemand am WE bei der 
RADREISEMESSE BAD GODESBERG
dabei ist und ein JAB testen kann, bitte berichten.


----------



## SkeenRider (16. März 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Falls jemand am WE bei der
> RADREISEMESSE BAD GODESBERG
> dabei ist und ein JAB testen kann, bitte berichten.



Da Bonn nur ein paar km von mir weg ist werde ich das sein, nur ob man es da testen kann?  Ich werde auf jeden Fall ein paar Bilder machen und es mir genauer angucken.


----------



## SkeenRider (18. März 2018)

Ich war gerade in Bonn. Leider gab es kein JAB zu sehen sondern nur 3 E Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. März 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Ich war gerade in Bonn. Leider gab es kein JAB zu sehen sondern nur 3 E Bikes



Sehr ärgerlich, vor allem für Leute die von weiter weg extra für sowas möglicherweise dort anreisen.
Finde ich schon schlecht von Radon zumal man aufgrund des Textes


			
				Radon schrieb:
			
		

> Pflichttermin für alle Radbegeisterte! Wir präsentieren Euch am 18. März unsere Neuigkeiten auf der Radreisemesse in der Stadthalle Bonn- Bad Godesberg.
> Schärfste Neuigkeit für dieses Jahr ist unser Carbon Fully, das Radon JAB, ein komplett neues MTB und eins der leichtesten auf dem Markt."


suggeriert wurde das es dort ein JAB zu sehen gibt


----------



## SkeenRider (18. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sehr ärgerlich, vor allem für Leute die von weiter weg extra für sowas möglicherweise dort anreisen.
> Finde ich schon schlecht von Radon zumal man aufgrund des Textes
> 
> suggeriert wurde das es dort ein JAB zu sehen gibt



Ich hatte jetzt hin und zurück 140km geht also noch, das Blitzerfoto wird allerdings etwas teurer. Trotzdem war es Ärgerlich ich bin extra deswegen hingefahren. Der Stand von Radon war so und so sehr klein es standen 3 E Bikes da und das war es, ich bin auch sehr schnell wieder gegangen da die Halle total überfüllt war. Für das Jab war auch das falsche Publikum da, es waren überwiegend nur ältere Leute anwesend und von den gezeigten Bikes waren 95% EBikes und Trekking&Cross Räder.


----------



## ron101 (18. März 2018)

Na dann lohnt es sich wohl kaum in München vorbei zu schauen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## dummeLiese (18. März 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt hin und zurück 140km geht also noch, das Blitzerfoto wird allerdings etwas teurer. Trotzdem war es Ärgerlich ich bin extra deswegen hingefahren. Der Stand von Radon war so und so sehr klein es standen 3 E Bikes da und das war es, ich bin auch sehr schnell wieder gegangen da die Halle total überfüllt war. Für das Jab war auch das falsche Publikum da, es waren überwiegend nur ältere Leute anwesend und von den gezeigten Bikes waren 95% EBikes und Trekking&Cross Räder.


ADFC Radreisemesse: Radreise, Öko, Ortlieb, DFM, Müsli....was erwartest du? Dany Macaskill und Guido Tschugg?


----------



## SkeenRider (18. März 2018)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> ADFC Radreisemesse: Radreise, Öko, Ortlieb, DFM, Müsli....was erwartest du? Dany Macaskill und Guido Tschugg?



Dann sollte Radon auch nicht auf der Homepage damit werben das sie das JAB auf der Messe aufstellen .....! Ist auch Egal ich hab ein neues Passfoto und das Essen bei MC Donalds war auch gut.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. März 2018)

Hast du ordentlich in deinen McChris gebissen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2018)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> ADFC Radreisemesse: Radreise, Öko, Ortlieb, DFM, Müsli....was erwartest du? Dany Macaskill und Guido Tschugg?



Was hättest du nach dieser Aussage zur Messe erwartet ?
_"Pflichttermin für alle Radbegeisterte! Wir präsentieren Euch am 18. März unsere Neuigkeiten auf der Radreisemesse in der Stadthalle Bonn- Bad Godesberg.
Schärfste Neuigkeit für dieses Jahr ist unser Carbon Fully, das Radon JAB, ein komplett neues MTB und eins der leichtesten auf dem Markt."_


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. März 2018)

In der Baumarktwerbung hieß das mal "Lockvogelangebot!".


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sehr ärgerlich, vor allem für Leute die von weiter weg extra für sowas möglicherweise dort anreisen.
> Finde ich schon schlecht von Radon zumal man aufgrund des Textes
> 
> suggeriert wurde das es dort ein JAB zu sehen gibt



Hi,

sorry für die Verwirrung bzw. falschen Infos. Wir haben alle Events Anfang des Jahres online geschaltet und hatten "damals" noch nicht die Verteilung der Testräder für die einzelnen Events final festgelegt. Daher hier ein offizielles "Sorry" unsererseits. @SkeenRider : schicke mir doch mal per PN deine Adresse, dann sende ich dir als kleinen Ausgleich zum Blitzerfoto ein paar Sticker und noch ne kleine Überraschung zu.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## biking-wc (20. März 2018)

Auf der HP war eindeutig beschrieben das die Neuheiten (speziell das JAB) zu sehen sein werden. Der Fehler liegt somit sicher nicht bei SkeenRider oder anderen Personen die den Weg in kauf genommen haben.

Es ist wieder ein trauriges Kapitel des Informations-Wirrwar seitens Radon! 

Nett ist es jedoch wenn der Fehler eingesehen wird und eventuell eine kleine Wiedergutmachung erfolgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. März 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Auf der HP war eindeutig beschrieben das die Neuheiten (speziell das JAB) zu sehen sein werden. Der Fehler liegt somit sicher nicht bei SkeenRider oder anderen Personen die den Weg in kauf genommen haben.
> 
> Es ist wieder ein trauriges Kapitel des Informations-Wirrwar seitens Radon!



Ähh?! Habe ich mit meinem letzten Post in irgendeiner Weise wem die Schuld gegeben? Der Fehler liegt bei uns, die Infos im Text waren falsch, die Entschuldigung wurde ausgesprochen und ein kleines Give-Away für @SkeenRider liegt bereits gepackt auf dem Tisch. Verstehe deine Nachricht insofern nicht.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## SkeenRider (20. März 2018)

Hallo

Klar war ärgerlich für mich und vielleicht für andere aber deswegen mache ich kein Fass auf oder rege mich über Radon auf. Ich hab ja selbst geschrieben das dass Publikum eh das falsche war. Ich kannte die Messe auch nicht und wusste auch nicht was mich erwartet. Jetzt bin ich schlauer. Das Radon es wieder gut machen will bei mir zeigt mir mal wieder das ich bei Radon genau richtig bin ￼ @Radon-Bikes ihr seid einfach die Besten, ich hab dir eine PN geschrieben


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. März 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Klar war ärgerlich für mich und vielleicht für andere aber deswegen mache ich kein Fass auf oder rege mich über Radon auf. Ich hab ja selbst geschrieben das dass Publikum eh das falsche war. Ich kannte die Messe auch nicht und wusste auch nicht was mich erwartet. Jetzt bin ich schlauer. Das Radon es wieder gut machen will bei mir zeigt mir mal wieder das ich bei Radon genau richtig bin ￼ @Radon-Bikes ihr seid einfach die Besten, ich hab dir eine PN geschrieben


----------



## ron101 (20. März 2018)

@Radon-Bikes 
Kann man davon ausgehen, dass in München (E-Bike Festival) auch kein Jab sein wird, da es ja kein E-Bike ist.

Und wird es das Jab mal noch als Framekit geben?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. März 2018)

ron101 schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Kann man davon ausgehen, dass in München (E-Bike Festival) auch kein Jab sein wird, da es ja kein E-Bike ist.
> 
> Und wird es das Jab mal noch als Framekit geben?
> ...



Hi,

in München bei dem E-Bike Festival ist kein JAB am Start. Ein Frame-Kit wird es 2018 (Stand heute) nicht geben.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## ron101 (20. März 2018)

Schade, dann werd ich das Jab wohl nirgens testen können. Lenzerheide ende Saison ist mir dann zuspät.
Bis dahin möcht ich eigentlich bereits auf einem neuen Bike cruzen.
Cheers
ron


----------



## Barcu (21. März 2018)

Gibt es schon was neues bzgl. 22er Rahmen. Auf der Website ist er ja wieder.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. März 2018)

Barcu schrieb:


> Gibt es schon was neues bzgl. 22er Rahmen. Auf der Website ist er ja wieder.



Leider nichts Neues, der Fahrplan für 22" steht (wie kommuniziert), die 22" Geometrie-Daten haben wir wieder offline geschaltet.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## greg12 (24. März 2018)

Ist am jab 10 tatsächlich die billige gx Kassette montiert. Im Test ist eindeutig die xo1 deauf? Sparmaßnahmen bei dem endpreis? Dazu höheres Gewicht?   Oder Irrtum auf der HomePage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (25. März 2018)

So ne Kassette ist ja schnell mal ausgetauscht.

Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (25. März 2018)

Aber halt ziemlich teuer.

Ich habe es z.b. bei meinem SC andersherum gemacht. GX Shifter und SW und X01 Eagle Kassette. Das Gewicht von der Schaltung ist fast identisch. Die Schaltperformance auch. Ich habe mir am Enduro aber schon zwei Schaltwerke zerstört. Die Kassetten halten dagegen sehr lang. 
Die Gewichtsersparnis an rotierender Masse ist auch enorm.

Dann heulen aber wieder viele herum wenn am 5000€ Bike eine GX montiert ist.
Beides geht halt nicht.


----------



## Rick7 (25. März 2018)

doch geht schon, aber ist halt noch teurer


----------



## supermanlovers (25. März 2018)

Ich erinnere mich noch an mein erstes echtes MTB. Ein Corratec Alu HT um 2004 herum. Ca. 1600€ Liste. XTR 960 SW und der Rest Deore inkl. Bremsen. Auf dem Schulhof war das SW aber alles


----------



## Rick7 (25. März 2018)

Klar damit blenden ja immer noch viele Hersteller 
Wobei das schon besser geworden ist. Früher war Hauptsache Deore XT Gruppe und Rest was Schei$$egal. Mittlerweile wird ja doch auch schonmal Federungskomponenten und Laufräder geguggt.


----------



## greg12 (26. März 2018)

Nur für 5 Riesen könnte es durchaus was höherwertigeres geben als ein gx eagle...
Immerhin gibts die mit besseren Laufrädern auch am 9 er Modell um 1,5 k weniger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (2. April 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Sobald verfügbar, stehen natürlich jederzeit alle Modelle im Megastore Bonn zur Probefahrt bereit.


Ist das schon soweit?
Cheers
ron


----------



## SkeenRider (2. April 2018)

Wenn das so lange dauert wie mein versprochenes Give away dann wird das dieses Jahr nix mehr ! Naja das Blitzer Foto ist schon angekommen...... . Schade da hab ich @Radon-Bikes noch so gelobt.  Mal schauen ob mein nächstes Bike ein Radon wird.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. April 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Wenn das so lange dauert wie mein versprochenes Give away dann wird das dieses Jahr nix mehr ! Naja das Blitzer Foto ist schon angekommen...... . Schade da hab ich @Radon-Bikes noch so gelobt.  Mal schauen ob mein nächstes Bike ein Radon wird.



Hi, dein Päckchen liegt bereits gepackt neben mir und geht heute Abend auf die Reise. Das die Kollegen von der Blitz-Behörde schneller waren ist okay für mich 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## dummeLiese (7. April 2018)

Hommage an Gulf.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. April 2018)

Die Farben gefallen ... ;daumen:
Aber nix für ungut .. dem Kunden ne lange Nase ziehen mit etwas das es eh noch nicht oder vielleicht nie zu kaufen gibt könnte mehr schaden statt bringen. Lieber mal sehen das ihr die "normale" JAB Palette auf die Kette kriegt. Dann kann man immer noch extra Würste braten. Bodenständigkeit war aber auch noch nie so wirklich die stärke im Rheinland


----------



## Vogelsberger (9. April 2018)

Ich überlege mir neben mein Swoop 170  8.0 von 2017 noch ein jab oder strive cf zu stellen...

Die Sram Bremsen am jab 9.0 hd oder 10.0 wären bei mir zugunsten magura austauschkandidaten, das 9.0 passt daher optimaler,wobei das 10er dank fox nice ist.
Dagegen ein strive cf auch ab 7-9 mit bei mir austauschwürdigen Bremsen versehen.

Wenn das jab wirklich eher ein anderes Slide ist, ein Slide 160 hatte ich mal, dann wäre das eher ein gepimptes AM, wie es ähnlich die Enduro MTB im Test schreibt. Ich fand damals den monarch rc3 ohne plus und die pike 2position unpassend. Der monarch war in der zugstufe überdämpft und die pike 2p schlicht bockig.

Mein swoop hat nun mit minion dhr2 und highroller fahfertig 14,4kg.

Hätte gern leichter bei besserer oder mindestens gleicher Performance.


----------



## biking-wc (10. April 2018)

Schöne Wunschvorstellungen die du da hast, leichter und besser.
Da wird dir noch niemand wirklich weiterhelfen können. Deine Meinung kannst dir momentan nur über die Bike-bravo deines Vertrauens bilden, da ja noch niemand ein JAB hat. Ob die Enduro MTB die verlässlichste INFO-Quelle ist?
Auch wenn die ersten eines haben, werden sie eher mal nicht negativ darüber berichten.

Bauchentscheidung, Augen zu und durch


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (10. April 2018)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> ... Ich fand damals den monarch rc3 ohne plus und die pike 2position unpassend. Der monarch war in der zugstufe überdämpft und die pike 2p schlicht bockig. ...



Das war bei mir damals genau so. Bis ich beide von Lord Helmchen habe überarbeiten lassen. Seitdem ist das Slide 160 für mich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau für die traillastige Feierabendrunde bis zu Ballerrunden in Finale, mit dem man auch mal von Final Marina bis zur Base Nato hochpedalieren kann. Für alles andere nehme ich das Hardtail. 

Und leichter als das Slide werden die Bikes zumindest derzeit leider nicht mehr (13,3 kg für das Slide 160 8.0 2015, tubeless mit Maxxis und noch immer mit 2x10  ).


----------



## Wollbuchse (16. April 2018)

@Radon-Bikes 
Gibt es im Megastore vom JAB schon Modelle zur Probefahrt?

Grüße

Wollbuchse


----------



## biking-wc (18. April 2018)

Die wird es wohl nicht vor der KW19 geben - da liegt momentan auch der geplante Liefertermin für´s JAB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (18. April 2018)

Wird ab KW21 erwartet, hiess es auf meine Anfrage, ob die Testbikes im Shop haben.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. April 2018)

Dann wird's real 22/23 KW


----------



## filiale (19. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Dann wird's real 22/23 KW



Also MJ 2019


----------



## ron101 (19. April 2018)

Irgendwie unverständlich, dass die nicht von der Testflotte ein Bike wenigstens in M und L in den Shop stellen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. April 2018)

Viele Dinge auf der Welt sind unverständlich ... Frauen z.B. auch .... über die beschwert sich aber niemand


----------



## Wollbuchse (19. April 2018)

ron101 schrieb:


> Wird ab KW21 erwartet, hiess es auf meine Anfrage, ob die Testbikes im Shop haben.
> 
> Cheers
> ron



Mir wurde am Dienstag noch gesagt, dass es bei KW 19 bleibt....


----------



## hanneswieser87 (22. April 2018)

@Radon-Bikes 

Gib es beim Bike Festival in Riva ein JAB zum sehen


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. April 2018)

hanneswieser87 schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Gib es beim Bike Festival in Riva ein JAB zum sehen



Nicht nur zum sehen 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## biking-wc (23. April 2018)

Super,  freu mich auf Berichte von Testern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boribori (25. April 2018)

STEREO 150 C:68 TM 29 das weitaus bessere "JAB" und besser ausgestattet, dazu günstiger und endlich in der Highend Version die richtigen Felgen, im Gegensatz zum JAb - da ist das leider nicht der Fall. Dazu liegen die Vorteile der 29" Räder auf der Hand. Gibt also keinen Grund zu dem Jab zu greifen IMHO.

Die neuste *Fox 36 mit grip2 Modell 2019 wird im Cube verbaut -* welche FOX gerade erst vorgestellt hat, ein rießen Plus. *Radon verbaut nur die alte Gabel*.

https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/moun...tereo-150-c68-action-team-29-actionteam-2018/

quelle: https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/moun...tereo-150-c68-action-team-29-actionteam-2018/


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. April 2018)

Boribori schrieb:


> STEREO 150 C:68 TM 29 das weitaus bessere "JAB" und besser ausgestattet, dazu günstiger und endlich in der Highend Version die richtigen Felgen, im Gegensatz zum JAb - da ist das leider nicht der Fall. Dazu liegen die Vorteile der 29" Räder auf der Hand. Gibt also keinen Grund zu dem Jab zu greifen IMHO.
> 
> Die neuste *Fox 36 mit grip2 Modell 2019 wird im Cube verbaut -* welche FOX gerade erst vorgestellt hat, ein rießen Plus. *Radon verbaut nur die alte Gabel*.
> 
> ...



Hallo Boribori,

wir wollen jetzt mal nicht die Ausstattung 1:1 mit dem CUBE vergleichen, u.E. haben beide Räder ihre volle Daseinsberechtigung und sind aus Kundensicht beide top ausgestattet. Mit "besser" oder "schlechter" will ich daher hier nicht dienen. Das JAB 10.0 kommt mit der aktuellsten, verfügbaren Fox 36 Float in der Factory Ausführung mit HSC/LSC Einstellung, Kashima und Boost - von einer "alten" Ausführung sollten wir (auch in Hinblick der bald verfügbaren JAB's) fairerweise nicht reden, oder?

Letztendlich bleibt es doch jedem selber überlassen, welches Bike das Rennen macht. Neben persönlichem Geschmack, Marken Sympathie, Optik, Laufradgröße und zig anderen Faktoren ist es doch am wichtigsten, dass unterm Strich jeder Spaß auf dem Trail haben wird - und das wird bei beiden Rädern der Fall sein. In diesem Sinne: ride on!

Gruß, Andi


----------



## greg12 (25. April 2018)

Boribori schrieb:


> STEREO 150 C:68 TM 29 das weitaus bessere "JAB" und besser ausgestattet, dazu günstiger und endlich in der Highend Version die richtigen Felgen, im Gegensatz zum JAb - da ist das leider nicht der Fall. Dazu liegen die Vorteile der 29" Räder auf der Hand. Gibt also keinen Grund zu dem Jab zu greifen IMHO.
> 
> Die neuste *Fox 36 mit grip2 Modell 2019 wird im Cube verbaut -* welche FOX gerade erst vorgestellt hat, ein rießen Plus. *Radon verbaut nur die alte Gabel*.
> 
> ...


du hast recht. cube schnürt wirklich ein tolles ausstattungspaket zum guten händler vhb preis.
vorallem die laufräder sind echt gut. 

bei radon ist nix drin an nachlass, versandkosten kommen noch dazu. das super p/l verhältnis des slide 160 carbon aus den anfangszeiten ist beim jab soweiso nicht mehr gegeben. schade eigentlich! gerade radon hat sich als p/l killer etabliert. 
offenbar steigt mit zunehmender marktakzeptanz und gelegentlichen testsiegen das image so sehr, dass auch die preise über gebühr nachziehen müssen....


----------



## 22042015 (25. April 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> du hast recht. cube schnürt wirklich ein tolles ausstattungspaket zum guten händler vhb preis.
> vorallem die laufräder sind echt gut.
> 
> bei radon ist nix drin an nachlass, versandkosten kommen noch dazu. das super p/l verhältnis des slide 160 carbon aus den anfangszeiten ist beim jab soweiso nicht mehr gegeben. schade eigentlich! gerade radon hat sich als p/l killer etabliert.
> offenbar steigt mit zunehmender marktakzeptanz und gelegentlichen testsiegen das image so sehr, dass auch die preise über gebühr nachziehen müssen....


.....ist das nicht 4 Jahre her und fingen die nicht mit 3000 als Einstiegsmodell an ?


----------



## 22042015 (25. April 2018)

Boribori schrieb:


> STEREO 150 C:68 TM 29 das weitaus bessere "JAB" und besser ausgestattet, dazu günstiger und endlich in der Highend Version die richtigen Felgen, im Gegensatz zum JAb - da ist das leider nicht der Fall. Dazu liegen die Vorteile der 29" Räder auf der Hand. Gibt also keinen Grund zu dem Jab zu greifen IMHO.
> 
> Die neuste *Fox 36 mit grip2 Modell 2019 wird im Cube verbaut -* welche FOX gerade erst vorgestellt hat, ein rießen Plus. *Radon verbaut nur die alte Gabel*.
> 
> ...



Bist du die beiden Bikes mal Probe gefahren, wenn du hier den grossen Biketester heraushängen lässt? Soweit ich das sehe, hat das Jab die 2019er Gabel drin in Kashima und das Einstiegsmodell wiegt 1,2 Kg weniger als das C68. Liegt bestimmt an den 29" Laufrädern 
Wo das Cube weitaus besser ausgestattet ist, bleibt mir auch verborgen. Das Cube ist bestimmt ein tolles Bike, allerdings ist die Optik nicht betörend.


----------



## greg12 (25. April 2018)

22042015 schrieb:


> Bist du die beiden Bikes mal Probe gefahren, wenn du hier den grossen Biketester heraushängen lässt? Soweit ich das sehe, hat das Jab die 2019er Gabel drin in Kashima und das Einstiegsmodell wiegt 1,2 Kg weniger als das C68. Liegt bestimmt an den 29" Laufrädern
> Wo das Cube weitaus besser ausgestattet ist, bleibt mir auch verborgen. Das Cube ist bestimmt ein tolles Bike, allerdings ist die Optik nicht betörend.


das 10er jab kostet deutlich mehr als das tm. die ausstattung kann man als gleichwertig ansehen. ob der 1kg gewichtsunterschied der realität entspricht wird man sehen. radon ist oft sehr sportlich unterwegs was die gewichtsangaben angeht...
von der ausstattung kann man beide als gleichwertig betrachten. das jab hat vorteile bei den schaltkomponenten das cube bei den laufrädern.
gabel wird sich in der funktion nicht wahnsinnig voneinander unterscheiden!
beides sicher top bikes, je nach dem auf welche laufradgröße man gerade steht. vorteil cube ist der verhandelbare preis und der händler vor ort. (auch wenn radon service partner anbietet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (25. April 2018)

Beim Jab wurde viel Wert auf's Design und Image gelegt. Das ist ein neuer Weg, den sie da eingeschlagen haben, und der kostet auch.


----------



## Mehrsau (25. April 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Beim Jab wurde viel Wert auf's Design und Image gelegt. Das ist ein neuer Weg, den sie da eingeschlagen haben, und der kostet auch.



Absolut. Gleiches gilt für das Strive von Canyon. Und jetzt mal ernsthaft. Das Jab ist ja wohl viel sexier!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. April 2018)

99,5 % der User hier können nicht mal das volle Potential einer 36er Fox ausloten mich inc.
Manchmal hat man den Eindruck hier tummeln sich nur WM Fahrer.

Wenn man das Cube besser ausgestattet findet soll man sich's kaufen. Deswegen is das JAB ja kein Schrott.
Bei beiden Herstellern wird's jedenfalls gleich lange dauern mit der Auslieferung


----------



## Evri (26. April 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo Boribori,
> 
> wir wollen jetzt mal nicht die Ausstattung 1:1 mit dem CUBE vergleichen, u.E. haben beide Räder ihre volle Daseinsberechtigung und sind aus Kundensicht beide top ausgestattet. Mit "besser" oder "schlechter" will ich daher hier nicht dienen. Das JAB 10.0 kommt mit der aktuellsten, verfügbaren Fox 36 Float in der Factory Ausführung mit HSC/LSC Einstellung, Kashima und Boost - von einer "alten" Ausführung sollten wir (auch in Hinblick der bald verfügbaren JAB's) fairerweise nicht reden, oder?
> 
> ...



Hallo Andi, wird es die Fox Float 36 *grip2* im Jab 10.0  geben?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. April 2018)

Evri schrieb:


> Hallo Andi, wird es die Fox Float 36 *grip2* im Jab 10.0  geben?



Hi,

das JAB 10.0 hat nicht die GRIP 2 Kartusche verbaut, diese kommt ggf. für das MJ2019 mit ins Programm.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. April 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> das JAB 10.0 hat nicht die GRIP 2 Kartusche verbaut



Ohje... unfahrbar die Schüssel jetzt  ... wichtiger wäre Grip 1A zwischen Gummi und Boden 
Allseits ne Handbreit Luft im Reifen


----------



## biking-wc (27. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ohje... unfahrbar die Schüssel jetzt  ...


 
Wenn die Bikes und Komponenten jedes Jahr so viel besser werden wie die Medien so berichten (testen)...., ich muss wohl von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter biken - sonnst müsste ich auch über die Trails fliegen wie die Profis vor zumindest wenigen Jahren 
PS. KW19 ist nicht mehr weit


----------



## Foxiwave (7. Mai 2018)

Ich hab ein türkisfarbenes Jab am Lago gesehen am Bike Festival. Als Slide Pilot kann ich nur sagen, dass das schon ein ganz anderer "Oschi" ist. Kommt auf Fotos gar nicht so rüber. Jetzt wundert mich auch der Gewichtszuwachs nicht mehr. Und ein allmountainlastigeres 29er ist um so berechtigter


----------



## Kriesel (7. Mai 2018)

Ich bin am Gardasee das Jab gefahren. Ist wirklich ein deutlich anderes Bike als das Slide: Länger, schwerer, abfahrtsorientierter, teurer.
Aus meiner Sicht nicht so ein klarer Habenwill-Fall, wie das Slide, das für seinen Preis ein wirklich leichtes und vielseitiges Spaßbike ist.


----------



## biking-wc (8. Mai 2018)

Ist eben reine Geschmackssache - dem einen zu viel, dem anderen zu wenig. Wie groß der Bereich an kaufwilligen dazwischen ist wird sich zeigen. Ich komme mir beim Fahren auf einem fremden Bike zuerst auch immer total komisch vor, als ob ich es verlernt hätte. So eine Kurze Probefahrt ohne Anpassungen auf die eigenen Vorlieben ist meiner Meinung nach noch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Da müsste man schon länger testen.

@Kriesel  - Hast du ein paar Bilder von der Probefahrt (JAB) gemacht?
              - Wie war der Eindruck der Rahmenqualität usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (8. Mai 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Ich komme mir beim Fahren auf einem fremden Bike zuerst auch immer total komisch vor, als ob ich es verlernt hätte


Gieng mir beim SC HT LT gar nicht so. Da gieng gleich auf anhieb alles auf.

Cheers
ron


----------



## SUPERDELUXE (8. Mai 2018)

Also ich bin´s auch gefahren in Riva. Für mich hat alles gepasst. Draufgesetzt, losgefahren und ne Menge Spaß gehabt. Vom Gewicht her geht das voll in Ordnung, im Vergleich zum neuen Canyon würde ich es sogar als "leicht" bezeichnen. Man muss eben wissen was man will...


----------



## Kriesel (9. Mai 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Ist eben reine Geschmackssache - dem einen zu viel, dem anderen zu wenig.


Ja sicher.



biking-wc schrieb:


> Ich komme mir beim Fahren auf einem fremden Bike zuerst auch immer total komisch vor, als ob ich es verlernt hätte. So eine Kurze Probefahrt ohne Anpassungen auf die eigenen Vorlieben ist meiner Meinung nach noch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Da müsste man schon länger testen.


 
Und um das Bike wirklich beurteilen zu können, bräuchte ich ein paar Tage und die Möglichkeit mehr einzustellen - und vielleicht nicht gleich einen Trail, wie den 422 am Gardasee 



biking-wc schrieb:


> @Kriesel  - Hast du ein paar Bilder von der Probefahrt (JAB) gemacht?
> - Wie war der Eindruck der Rahmenqualität usw.



Die Rahmenqualität fand ich gut. Sauber verarbeitet und solide. Die Ausstattung war Custom und die Druckstufendämpfung der Pike konnte man leider nicht einstellen. Flip-Chip war auf hoch eingestellt.

Hier zwei Bilder:

Jab in L vor Kulisse:





Meine Tochter auf dem Jab M in Action:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2018)

Siehste ... keine Raceballermaschine aber ein nettes Bike .... wie war das nochmal mit dem nett ? 
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/05/18/radon-jab-test/


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben den Test auf mtb-news.de mit Spannung erwartet und waren bereits auf die Diskussion im Vorfeld gespannt. Unserer Meinung nach gehört es dazu, sowohl positive als auch negative Punkte eines Bikes zu diskutieren. Auch Performance und Optik sind oft polarisierend und sorgen für ordentlich Gesprächsstoff in der digitalen Lagerfeuer-Runde.

Was uns trotzdem stark überrascht hat ist die Tatsache, dass die Einordnung des JAB's in Kategorie 4 für viel Unverständnis gesorgt hat - haben wir den Vorgänger SLIDE CARBON 160 doch auch jahrelang in genau dieser Kategorie gehabt. Ob wir ein Bike in eine bestimmte Bike-Kategorie packen, hat nichts damit zu tun, ob wir einem Bike eine höhere Kategorie nicht zutrauen würden: wie ich bereits ein paar Seiten vorher erklärt habe, spielen hier maßgeblich Produkthaftungs-Gründe eine große Rolle, da das Einsatzgebiet in der Realität doch nicht so hart abgestuft werden kann wie in der Theorie. Hier müssen wir als Hersteller einfach einen Leitfaden hinsichtlich Einsatzgebiet vorgeben, an welchem sich der Kunde orientieren kann. Das diese Texte/Formulierungen recht streng formuliert sind, ist uns klar - hier werden wir in Zukunft vielleicht mal eine Neukonzipierung der Texte in Angriff nehmen.

Nach langen Gesprächen mit unseren Produktmanagern und der Geschäftsleitung haben wir uns dazu entschieden, das *JAB in die Kategorie 5 *zu setzen. Somit ist es nun in guter Gesellschaft mit unserem Super-Enduro / Freerider SWOOP 170 und hat folglich eine *Bikepark-Freigabe*. Auch hier müssen wir natürlich wieder darauf hinweisen, dass die Belastung (vor allem bei regelmäßigem Besuch im Bikepark) um ein vielfaches höher sind als im reinen Trail/Enduro-Betrieb. Die Belastung betrifft selbstredend nicht nur den Rahmen, auch alle Parts müssen die höheren Belastungen verarbeiten. Daher empfehlen wir gerade bei häufigem Bikepark-Einsatz vor/nach jedem Einsatz das Bike und alle Parts zu checken um präventiv Schäden zu vermeiden - dies gilt natürlich für jedes Bike, unabhängig vom Hersteller oder Federwegsklasse.

Wir hatten bis dato auf den Events sehr gutes Feedback für's JAB bekommen, auch viele SLIDE CARBON 160 Besitzer kamen mit einem fetten Grinsen vom Trail zurück - in diesem Sinne wünschen wir euch viel Spaß auf dem Trail - egal auf welchem Bike...letztendlich wollen wir es doch alle krachen lassen, oder? 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. Mai 2018)

Klasse Reaktion, Andi! Respekt!!! 

Ich hatte übrigens Gelegenheit, mir in Willingen das JAB erstmals in Natura ansehen zu dürfen: Es ist in natura deutlich hübscher als auf allen Fotos. Seitdem fasziniert mich das Bike. Es kommt meinem Wunsch nach einem Nachfolger des Slide 160 als Bike für alles doch ziemlich nah.


----------



## SkeenRider (24. Mai 2018)

Einstufung hin oder her. Die Diskussion fand teilweise sehr sinnfrei. Ich Treue dem JAB unabhängig der Einstufung sehr viel zu. Macht weiter so.


----------



## adampadam (25. Mai 2018)

Hey folks! Just received my Jab yesterday, and let me tell you its badass!

Made an unboxing video, have a look and I'd be grateful for any feedack:






Ill go for a ride tonight and make a vid of my first ride impression


----------



## adampadam (26. Mai 2018)

As promised here are my first ride impressions:






I you have any questions about the bike Ill be happy to answer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir haben den Test auf mtb-news.de mit Spannung erwartet und waren bereits auf die Diskussion im Vorfeld gespannt. Unserer Meinung nach gehört es dazu, sowohl positive als auch negative Punkte eines Bikes zu diskutieren. Auch Performance und Optik sind oft polarisierend und sorgen für ordentlich Gesprächsstoff in der digitalen Lagerfeuer-Runde.
> 
> ...



Moin Andi, finde ich auch gut das Ihr euch dazu druchgerungen habt 
Aber ... jetzt kommt das klitze kleine aber ..  Ihr müsst auch die "andere" Seite sehen. 
Wenn jetzt mit dem JAB am Megastore mit gebrochenem Rahmen stehe und mich Euer Service fragt wie es dazu kommt und ich ihm sage das ich damit an der Ahr Serpentinen flitzen mit umsetzen  war ... dann kommt ihr nacher mt Paragraph Kategorie 4 und besagt das die Räder in ständigem Kontakt mit dem Boden sein sollen .. zwar alles sehr theoretisch aber theoretisch möglich. 

Zudem ist Eure Aussage in Kat 4 immer noch Konträr. Egal ob das JAB mehr kann/konnte als drin steht steht da immer noch das Drops bis 0,5m erlaubt sind aber die Laufräder in ständigem Kontakt mit dem Boden sein sollen .... hä ?  dann kann ich den 0,5m Absatz nur runter rollen ....

Wollte das nur nochmal aus "Kundenseite" belichten auch wenns vielleicht so nie oder nur sehr selten stattfinden wird. Letztlich zählt in D ja immer nur was aufm Papier steht.

Achso eine Frage hab ich noch: wie hoch ist den die Gewichtsbeschränkung fürs JAB ? Meine mich für die "älteren" Radon Slide Modelle an 115kg erinnern zu können ?


----------



## everywhere.local (27. Mai 2018)

OK. @adampadam thanks for the short review.

Ich bin auch ca so gross wie er. Lieber L nehmen?
Passt das dann noch mit Sitzrohr und Hub der Stütze?


----------



## SkeenRider (27. Mai 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Moin Andi, finde ich auch gut das Ihr euch dazu druchgerungen habt
> Aber ... jetzt kommt das klitze kleine aber ..  Ihr müsst auch die "andere" Seite sehen.
> Wenn jetzt mit dem JAB am Megastore mit gebrochenem Rahmen stehe und mich Euer Service fragt wie es dazu kommt und ich ihm sage das ich damit an der Ahr Serpentinen flitzen mit umsetzen  war ... dann kommt ihr nacher mt Paragraph Kategorie 4 und besagt das die Räder in ständigem Kontakt mit dem Boden sein sollen .. zwar alles sehr theoretisch aber theoretisch möglich.
> 
> ...



Es ist doch jetzt Kategorie 5 Was machst du dir da noch Sorgen ? Auf der Homepage wurde es auch schon aktualisiert


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2018)

Kumma watt in Kategorie 5 steht  schliesst die Kat 4 ein


----------



## adampadam (30. Mai 2018)

[USER = 130433] @bastifunbiker [/ USER], I checked out the geo on the jab medium compared to my old bike and its actually bigger in every way! Must be down to the short stem and the fact that I had the seat all the way back on the old one. I've now got some more time on the bike as well. Its possible Id have gone for the big if Id be ready to try it, but the medium might just be as good. Guess that's the problem with buying direct


----------



## everywhere.local (30. Mai 2018)

adampadam schrieb:


> [USER = 130433] @bastifunbiker [/ USER], I checked out the geo on the jab medium compared to my old bike and its actually bigger in every way! Must be down to the short stem and the fact that I had the seat all the way back on the old one. I've now got some more time on the bike as well. Its possible Id have gone for the big if Id be ready to try it, but the medium might just be as good. Guess that's the problem with buying direct


thanks dude. since i still got a bunch of bikes and my slide c x01 is in mint condition, i'll just wait for the testride in lenzerheide, what just costs me a 15min drive. i'll test the L and if it fits, i'll buy by end of season. or not. let's see.
atm i just dont feel the need. also there is no bike out there what i'd call a must have.... this year seems kinda underwhelming to me


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_P81 (11. Juni 2018)

Hallo, mal eine Frage an die derzeitigen JAB-Besitzer. Könnt ihr mir sagen was die Maximale-Reifenbreite beim Jab ist?
Bzw ist es möglich 2.6er Reifen zuverbauen?

Gruss


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Juni 2018)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> Hallo, mal eine Frage an die derzeitigen JAB-Besitzer. Könnt ihr mir sagen was die Maximale-Reifenbreite beim Jab ist?
> Bzw ist es möglich 2.6er Reifen zuverbauen?
> 
> Gruss



Servus Jochen,

die Freigabe ist bis *27,5 x 2.35* oder besser *60-584* (da je nach Reifenhersteller 2.35 oder 2.4 ausgewiesen wird). Beim JAB ist der Hinterbau der reglementierende Faktor. 

*KEINE FREIGABE FÜR REIFEN IN 2.6 BREITE
*
VG Uli


----------



## Jochen_P81 (12. Juni 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Servus Jochen,
> 
> die Freigabe ist bis *27,5 x 2.35* oder besser *60-584* (da je nach Reifenhersteller 2.35 oder 2.4 ausgewiesen wird). Beim JAB ist der Hinterbau der reglementierende Faktor.
> 
> ...




Hallo Uli,

danke fuer die schnelle und professionelle Antwort. Wenn ich schon die Experten hier hab, koennt ihr mir sicher sagen bei
welchen eurer Modelle 2,6er breite Reifen fahrbar sind?

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juni 2018)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> Hallo Uli,
> 
> danke fuer die schnelle und professionelle Antwort. Wenn ich schon die Experten hier hab, koennt ihr mir sicher sagen bei
> welchen eurer Modelle 2,6er breite Reifen fahrbar sind?
> ...



https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/fullsuspension/slide-fe/slide-fe-90-2018/


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Juni 2018)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> Hallo Uli,
> 
> danke fuer die schnelle und professionelle Antwort. Wenn ich schon die Experten hier hab, koennt ihr mir sicher sagen bei
> welchen eurer Modelle 2,6er breite Reifen fahrbar sind?
> ...



Hallo Jochen,

hier wäre grundsätzlich zuerst die Frage was du suchst. Wir haben ja aktuell im Portfolio Bikes mit 2.6 Bereifung spezifiziert.

Slide FE 9.0
https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/fullsuspension/slide-fe/slide-fe-90-2018/

Slide Hybrid
https://www.radon-bikes.de/e-bike/mountainbike/slide-140-hybrid/slide-140-hybrid-90-500-2018/

Dazu folgt ende Jahres noch ein Trail-Hardtail mit Splitsize, d.h. du kannst zwischen 27,5 x 2.6 oder 29 x 2.35 tauschen.

Bei allen anderen Modellen gilt die Reifenregel von oben (Freigabe JAB). Es Bedarf immer einem Freigang von 6mm, den können wir bei diesen Modellen nicht garantieren.

Ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht allzu komplex 

Alternativ kannst du dich auch bei den Kollegen im Radverkauf beraten lassen: *02225 8888 222*

VG Uli.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (27. Juni 2018)

Es gibt 400 Euro Rabatt auf die Jab-Modelle.


----------



## biking-wc (27. Juni 2018)

Läuft der Verkauf schleppend?


----------



## Kriesel (28. Juni 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Läuft der Verkauf schleppend?



Tja, XL gibt es nicht, L ist für zwei von drei Varianten nicht auf Lager. Da müssen wir Längeren uns halt woanders umschauen...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. Juni 2018)

Kriesel schrieb:


> Tja, XL gibt es nicht, L ist für zwei von drei Varianten nicht auf Lager. Da müssen wir Längeren uns halt woanders umschauen...



Hi,

XL bzw. 22" kommt für das MJ2019 mit ins Programm.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Boribori (4. Juli 2018)

Kriesel schrieb:


> Tja, XL gibt es nicht, L ist für zwei von drei Varianten nicht auf Lager. Da müssen wir Längeren uns halt woanders umschauen...



Wenn du vor keinem 29" Fully zurückschreckst, dann würde ich dir das Propain Hugene Bike nahelegen, das Bike gibt es auch in *XL*
https://www.propain-bikes.com/Hugene - Propain Hugene

Bei denen kann man auch im Online Shop selber Teile am Rad wechseln bzw. das Rad "Konfigurieren".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (4. Juli 2018)

Boribori schrieb:


> Wenn du vor keinem 29" Fully zurückschreckst, dann würde ich dir das Propain Hugene Bike nahelegen, das Bike gibt es auch in *XL*
> https://www.propain-bikes.com/Hugene - Propain Hugene
> 
> Bei denen kann man auch im Online Shop selber Teile am Rad wechseln bzw. das Rad "Konfigurieren".


67.5 Grad


----------



## dummeLiese (10. Juli 2018)

Glückwunsch - mal gespannt was der alte Schlechtredner Florent dazu sagt.


----------



## everywhere.local (10. Juli 2018)

Fake news. Kann gar nicht sein, weil nicht 29"


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juli 2018)

Nichts gegen Euer JAB .... aber wie kann man denn ein Bike zum Bike of the Year machen obwohl 2018 noch gar nicht zu Ende ist ?
Vielleicht bringt die Firma Rex neben dem Bergsteiger noch ein Mega Enduro auf den markt 
Das wär so als ob der 1.FC Köln schon jetzt den Wiederauftsieg in die 1.Liga feiern würde


----------



## everywhere.local (11. Juli 2018)

Ich tu mich echt schwer. Erst wollte ich unbedingt das Jab. Dann war ich voll auf Capra29 cf pr und jetzt schon eher das neue Bronson.
Irgendwie wird das Jab gerade wieder interessant (Rabattaktion)... aber wirklich überzeugt bin ich nicht... ist echt zum Kotzen das ganze Bikezeugs


----------



## biking-wc (11. Juli 2018)

Hab ein JAB - bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. Juli 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ich tu mich echt schwer. Erst wollte ich unbedingt das Jab. Dann war ich voll auf Capra29 cf pr und jetzt schon eher das neue Bronson.
> Irgendwie wird das Jab gerade wieder interessant (Rabattaktion)... aber wirklich überzeugt bin ich nicht... ist echt zum Kotzen das ganze Bikezeugs



Wenn Du noch eine Entscheidungshilfe benötigst, schick mir deine Nummer per PN - dann rufe ich zurück 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## hanneswieser87 (15. Juli 2018)

@biking-wc 

Ich fahre zur zeit ein Slide 160 und liebäugle mit einem wechsel zum Jab .
Wie gut fährt sich das Jab bergauf im verhältniss zum Slide 160. In einem Testbericht steht geschrieben dass der Hinterbau sehr breit ist und mann leicht hängen bleibt beim Pedalieren, wie sind deine erfahrungen diesbezüglich.


----------



## biking-wc (15. Juli 2018)

@hanneswieser87 
Bergauf muss man sicher abstriche machen. Da ist das Slide in seinem Element. Bergab schaut's natürlich umgekehrt aus.
Das mit dem streifen am Hinterbau stimmt anfangs. Stört aber nicht wirklich. Momentan merke ich es gar nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zyk (21. Juli 2018)

Seit Donnerstag im besitz!
Ist ein geiles Ding. Heute die erste kleinere Tour gemacht, macht Bock!
Hab aber leider keine vergleichswerte zu anderen Fullys, mein erstes nach dem HT


----------



## Tommi74 (9. August 2018)

Nachdem mir mein Nerve AM 140 geklaut wurde, muss ich nun dummerweise (aber irgendwie auch erfreulicherweise) ein neues Bike kaufen.

Hatte mich schon aufs Canyon Spectral eingeschossen (leider das neue...2017er gibts nicht mehr).

AAAABER:
Meine Kumpels fahren alle Liteville 301 mit 160 mm (und das um Aachen, eher Flachland)
Und mein bester Kumpel seit 4 Jahren ein Radon Slide 160 

Und nun sagen alle, dass sie nie mehr weniger Federweg wollen. Ich dachte ja immer das sei too much, aber da wir eh eher gemütlich bergauf fahren und das ganze zum Spaß machen, bin ich doch am überlegen.

Das Jab gefällt mir schonmal sehr gut. UND es ist gerade im Midseason sale.

Nun die Frage an die Spezialisten:
Es gibt nur bis Größe L. Ich messe 1,91 m bei ca 91 cm Schrittlänge. Werde ich mit "L" überhaupt glücklich?

Und die andere Frage ist die universelle, so oft gestellte und wohl kaum zu beantwortende: Igrnediwe werden alle Bikes downhilllastiger, laut den Tests. Spectral, Slide-Nachfolger Jab, usw. Merkt man bergauf den Unterschied auch als Hobbyfahrer ? Ich würde ja mal nach Bonn zu Bike-Discount fahren, aber ob man aufm Parkplatz so viel erfahren kann.

(Bike seit ca 32 Jahren, aber mit 44 natürlich nicht mehr so oft und wild, eher aus Zeitmangel)

Danke für jegliche Tipps (insbesondere zur Rahmengröße), 
Thomas


----------



## Mart_n (10. August 2018)

Hi Thomas,
ich saß letztens auf dem Jab in L. War mir wirklich zu klein. Ich bin 181cm! Wenn du dich dafür interessierst, Probesitzen!!! Auch auf dem Parkplatz merkt man das, aber, vielleicht gefällt dir gerade das! Wenn es nicht zu weit ist, teste es vor Ort.
Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Mehrsau (10. August 2018)

186 hier. Habe auch auf dem Jab gesessen und es fällt wirklich klein aus. Mit deinen Maßen sehe ich da schwarz.


----------



## SUPERDELUXE (10. August 2018)

Mart_n schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> ich saß letztens auf dem Jab in L. War mir wirklich zu klein. Ich bin 181cm! Wenn du dich dafür interessierst, Probesitzen!!! Auch auf dem Parkplatz merkt man das, aber, vielleicht gefällt dir gerade das! Wenn es nicht zu weit ist, teste es vor Ort.
> Gruß,
> Martin



Bist du sicher das es ein "L" war? Ich bin 1,83 und komme mit dem "L" super zurecht. Lang genug ist es mir auf jedenfall.


----------



## firevsh2o (10. August 2018)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Nachdem mir mein Nerve AM 140 geklaut wurde, muss ich nun dummerweise (aber irgendwie auch erfreulicherweise) ein neues Bike kaufen.
> ...
> Nun die Frage an die Spezialisten:
> Es gibt nur bis Größe L. Ich messe 1,91 m bei ca 91 cm Schrittlänge. Werde ich mit "L" überhaupt glücklich?
> ...



Hallo Thomas. Vom JAB in L würde ich bei deiner Größe die Finger lassen!

Ich bin 190 und würde absolut nichts mehr unter XL fahren! Im Radon Forum lese ich mit weil ich mit meinem Slide 160 sehr zufrieden war, allerdings finde ich derzeit kein Bike im Radon Lineup für mich.

Ich würde dir ansonsten einen Blick auf die aktuellen 29er Enduros empfehlen. Persönlich fahre ich ein Orbea Rallon und bin damit absolut zufrieden. Das neue Cube, das Capra, ... die würde ich mir an deiner Stelle ansehen - oder halt auf das JAB in XL warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mart_n (10. August 2018)

SUPERDELUXE schrieb:


> Bist du sicher das es ein "L" war? Ich bin 1,83 und komme mit dem "L" super zurecht. Lang genug ist es mir auf jedenfall.



Hi,
war ein L, ich war extra dort, um es Probezusitzen und war verwundert. Hab dann extra nochmal nachgeschaut, obwohl ich dem Verkäufer schon geglaubt habe. 
Aber alles gut, ist halt total subjektiv 
Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Tommi74 (10. August 2018)

Danke für eure Einschätzungen 

Ich werde vermutlich doch mal zu Radon fahren und mich drauf setzen, aber habe es mehr oder weniger abgehakt in L. Und dort vor Ort kann ich mir ja das Cube mal anschauen 

Danke auch für die Tipps. Das Orbea ist mir etwas zu teuer, wollte eigentlich ursprünglich mal unter 3k bleiben. Das Capra ist schick, aber das Jeffsey würde ja auch nicht verkehrt sein. Scheint aber bei 190 cm in XL auch nicht optimal zu sein, Sitzwinkel und so. Den Sattel so weit vor zu schieben...


----------



## biking-wc (14. August 2018)

Im Vergleich zum Slide C160 in M ist mir das JAB in M anfangs auch klein vorgekommen. Liegt aber, denke ich zumindest, erstens an der etwas abfahrtslastigeren Geometrie (sehr kurzer Vorbau) und zweitens an der Bauweise (kürzerer Dämpfer). Mit zweitens meine ich, dass die Sattelstütze beim Slide fast komplett bis Anschlag im Rahmen war (hatte nur noch 1 cm Luft bei 82 cm SL) und beim JAB sind es ca. 5cm oder mehr. Wie viel da noch Luft ist nach oben habe ich noch nicht geschaut, 5cm sollten es aber sicherlich noch sein. Falls es jemanden interessiert kann ich ja mal nachschauen.
Ein erster ganz kurzer Eindruck könnte da eventuell täuschen - war bei mir im direkten Vergleich zum Slide zumindest so. Ein wenig fahren sollte man da schon.


----------



## lwtd (20. August 2018)

So dann will ich auch mal. Habe mein Jab seit ca. 1 Monat.


Prinzipiell bin ich zufrieden mit dem Rad, es geht bergab deutlich besser als das Slide, vermittelt einfach mehr Sicherheit und es ist einfacher es damit laufen zu lassen. Bergauf, wie auch von anderen schon angemerkt, deutlich zäher. Hier verstehe ich nicht ganz, warum nicht der Fox Float X2 mit Climb Switch verbaut wird. Dies soll aber nicht heissen, dass man das Jab nicht hochtreten kann. Am Weekend gerade ne Tour mit 1000hm am Stück gemacht. Auch das Problem mit dem streifen der Schuhe am Hinterbau kenn ich (Schuhgrösse 42), stört aber nicht wirklich.


Nun aber leider doch noch zu einem Problem welches aufgetreten ist. Seit dem zweiten Tag höre ich ein ziemlich starkes Knacken im Hinterbau(?) Leider lässt sich das Problem nicht genau lokalisieren. Habe schon alle Lager nachgezogen (leider war keine einzige Schraube mit dem korrekten Drehmoment angezogen). Alles noch mal richtig geschmiert. Dämpfer ausgebaut um nachzuschauen ob Spannung auf dem Hinterbau ist. Knacken ist jedoch weiterhin da. Letzte Vermutung wäre das Tretlager. Bevor ich dieses aber auspresse, wollte ich mal fragen ob geschildertes Problem schon bei jemandem aufgetreten ist und was schlussendlich die Ursache war?


Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## -zyk (21. August 2018)

lwtd schrieb:


> Nun aber leider doch noch zu einem Problem welches aufgetreten ist. Seit dem zweiten Tag höre ich ein ziemlich starkes Knacken im Hinterbau(?) Leider lässt sich das Problem nicht genau lokalisieren. Habe schon alle Lager nachgezogen (leider war keine einzige Schraube mit dem korrekten Drehmoment angezogen). Alles noch mal richtig geschmiert. Dämpfer ausgebaut um nachzuschauen ob Spannung auf dem Hinterbau ist. Knacken ist jedoch weiterhin da. Letzte Vermutung wäre das Tretlager. Bevor ich dieses aber auspresse, wollte ich mal fragen ob geschildertes Problem schon bei jemandem aufgetreten ist und was schlussendlich die Ursache war?




Habe das Problem auch seit gestern!
Werde morgen nach Bonn fahren und mal hören was es ist.
9.0 HD


----------



## lwtd (22. August 2018)

O.k. kannst du bitte berichten was dabei rausgekommen ist?


----------



## -zyk (22. August 2018)

lwtd schrieb:


> O.k. kannst du bitte berichten was dabei rausgekommen ist?



Aye!
Also ich komme gerade aus Bonn...
Der Herr von der Werkstattannahme (wenig Haare aufm Kopf, Brille und ab morgen oder übermorgen im Urlaub) kam erstmal an und sagte es liegt am Hinterrad. Es sei nicht richtig fest... (nur weil der Hebel von der Steckachse nach hinten gezeigt hat (was ich denke das beste ist))
Hat es dann noch fester gezogen und sagte "So, jetzt sollte es gehen..."
Bin dann kurz über die Hügel vor der Tür und siehe da, das Problem ist ja immernoch da ?!

Nach einem kurzen "Schnelltest" sagte man mir das das Rad vor Ort bleiben muss und man es sich näher angucken muss um die Ursache zu lokalisieren.
Ein Mitarbeiter vom BD hat mit seinem 9.0 das gleiche Problem. Seins ist aktuell eingeschickt worden.
Sobald ich mehr Infos habe, gebe ich dir gerne bescheid.

p.s: warst du Ende Juli an nem Samstag mit nem Kollegen in Bonn und bist das 10er Probegefahren? u.a auch das Swoop?
Dann kennen wir uns flüchtig


----------



## wirme (23. August 2018)

Werde Samstag mal in Bonn nach einem JAB schauen.
Meine Bio-MTB (Giant ATX 990) geht Samstag weg.
Letzte Woche habe ich mein E-MTB (Cube Stereo Hybrid 140) verkauft.

Die Entscheidung ist "so gut wie" für das JAB 9 HD gefallen.
Hat einer von euch Erfahrung, ob man als Stammkunde in Megastore,
da noch einen Naturalienrabatt bekommen kann ?

Denke da an ein paar Schutzbleche und Stvo Lampen zum anstecken.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## lwtd (23. August 2018)

-zyk schrieb:


> Aye!
> 
> 
> Nach einem kurzen "Schnelltest" sagte man mir das das Rad vor Ort bleiben muss und man es sich näher angucken muss um die Ursache zu lokalisieren.
> ...



hmmm, dass klingt ja nicht gerade erfreulich. Wäre sehr nett von dir wenn du das Resultat hier postest. Werd dann mal meine Reparaturversuche einstellen und auf News warten,

Kennen tun wir uns nicht, bin aus der Schweiz und daher ist Bonn für mich auch ne ganze schöne Ecke weg. 

ev. kann ja auch @Radon-Bikes  was zu der problematik sagen.


----------



## biking-wc (25. August 2018)

Habe auch ein knarzen beim treten am Anfang einer Tour, wird dann mit der Zeit besser.
Ich denke es liegt am Tretlager - bin aber schon gespannt was da bei euch so rauskommt.

Bin mit dem bike auch schon 2400 hm touren gefahren. Bin auch mit dem Uphilleigenschaften immer mehr zufrieden. Habe mir aber den 2pos lever nachgerüstet. Am Anfang haben mich eventuell die kürzeren Pedale etwas gestört (170mm).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wirme (25. August 2018)

So: 

Es ist ein 9.0 HD geworden. Die erst Tour habe ich direkt vor Ort im Siebengebirge zum Drachenstein gemacht.

Echt ein geniales Bike 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## wirme (26. August 2018)

Habe eben versucht die FlipClip Schrauben zu lösen.

Die sind so fest angezogen, dass ich die nicht los bekomme.
Ich habe keinen Bock die rund zu drehen.
Gibt es da irgendein Geheimnis wie man die los bekommt ?
Hat jemand den Clip umgestellt,
und irgendwelche nennenswerte Veränderungen festgestellt ?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## biking-wc (26. August 2018)

Den Flipchip musst von innen zwischen den Streben  schrauben. Sehr eng, da kommst dann auch nicht mit einem Drehmoment-Schlüssel dazu, außen ist da kein Inbuss.
Hab ich einmal vor einer langen Tour umgestellt. War dann total unsicher unterwegs und bin mehrfach gestürzt. Hab ich noch während der Fahrt wieder umgestellt - ist meiner Meinung nach umsonst.


----------



## wirme (26. August 2018)

Danke.

Dann lasse ich das mal so. Nach dem Motto: "Never touch a running system". 

Komme auch so gut zurecht.

Wie viel Sag habt ihr bei eurer Lyrik eingestellt ?

Ich bin bei 25 % und nutze den Federweg aktuell "zu wenig" aus. Macht es Sinn auf 30 % zu gehen, oder sollte mal den Rest Federweg als Reseve lassen ?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## -zyk (26. August 2018)

wirme schrieb:


> So:
> 
> Es ist ein 9.0 HD geworden...



Gute Wahl!
Beste Farbe von denen...

Den Flip Chip habe ich selber auch noch nicht geändert. Hat beim ersten mal auch nicht funktioniert, da zu fest angezogen oder so.
Wollte es aber demnächst mal machen.


----------



## wirme (26. August 2018)

-zyk schrieb:


> Gute Wahl!
> Beste Farbe von denen...
> 
> Den Flip Chip habe ich selber auch noch nicht geändert. Hat beim ersten mal auch nicht funktioniert, da zu fest angezogen oder so.
> Wollte es aber demnächst mal machen.



Das 9.0 HD hat meiner Meinung nach das beste Preis Leistung Verhältnis.

Habe heute eine Tour bei mir im Sauerland gemacht. Pause war an der Rothaarsteig Hütte. Da saß eine Gruppe mit 10 MTB Fahrern. Die haben sich alle um das Jab versammelt und mich fast 10 Minuten  ausgefragt Die Marke Radon war denen zumindest bekannt.

Die waren alle der Meinung, dass das Bike super schön wäre 

Einer hatte sofort Glanz in den Augen. Er wollte sofort los und sich auch eins holen

Gruß Dirk


----------



## everywhere.local (27. August 2018)

Ich konnte nun das Jab mal live sehen.
Jedoch war z.B. am Hinterrad ein SG-Reifen montiert und das Fahrwerk hat kein Geheimnis daraus gemacht, dass es ein Testbike am Ende der Saison ist...
Geo war in L ganz ok für meine 1,80. Bei M war der Bauchnabel gefühlt schon überm Lenker 
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Radon nebst SG-Reifen auch noch DH-Schläuche montiert hat. Jedenfalls kam mir der Bock ziemlich schwer vor.

Nun eine Bitte: *kann mal jemand sein Jab 10 in L (oder M) wiegen?* Wenn mit Pedale, dann bitte angeben welche 

Dankeschön


----------



## biking-wc (27. August 2018)

Meines lag in M ohne Pedale (jedoch bereits Schlauchlos mit genügend Milch) bei 13,2 kg. Über die Messgenauigkeit meiner Kofferwage kann ich aber leider nichts sagen.
Gibt aber einige Tests wo sie das Gewicht sicherlich genauer gemessen haben.


----------



## wirme (27. August 2018)

Weiß einer von euch, was das Kettenblatt vorne für einen offset hat ? Überlege auf Z30 zu wechseln. Würde die Übersetzung von 0,64 auf 0,6 ändern.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. August 2018)

wirme schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch, was das Kettenblatt vorne für einen offset hat ? Überlege auf Z30 zu wechseln. Würde die Übersetzung von 0,64 auf 0,6 ändern.
> 
> Gruß Dirk



Hi Dirk,

das JAB hat den BOOST-Standart. Heißt bei SRAM, Kettenblatt mit 3mm Offset.

VG Uli


----------



## wirme (29. August 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Meines lag in M ohne Pedale (jedoch bereits Schlauchlos mit genügend Milch) bei 13,2 kg. Über die Messgenauigkeit meiner Kofferwage kann ich aber leider nichts sagen.
> Gibt aber einige Tests wo sie das Gewicht sicherlich genauer gemessen haben.



Waren bei dir die tubeless Felgenbänder schon drin, oder musstest du die selber kaufen und  einkleben ?

Habe den e*thirteen TRS Laufradsatz.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## lwtd (29. August 2018)

Bei mir waren die Laufräder für Tubeless vorbereitet. Musste nix mehr zusätzlich machen.

Gruss
Tobi


----------



## -zyk (29. August 2018)

wirme schrieb:


> Waren bei dir die tubeless Felgenbänder schon drin, oder musstest du die selber kaufen und  einkleben ?
> 
> Habe den e*thirteen TRS Laufradsatz.
> 
> ...



Bei meinem 9.0 HD waren Felgenbänder schon drin. 
Aber viel Spaß dabei die Reifen von der Felge zu bekommen. 
Ich hab’s nach 2 Stunden und 3 kaputten Reifenheber aufgegeben...
Hatte mir die 21F Schläuche rein gemacht. Kommen aber wieder raus. Will mal Tubeless probieren


----------



## biking-wc (29. August 2018)

lwtd schrieb:


> Bei mir waren die Laufräder für Tubeless vorbereitet. Musste nix mehr zusätzlich machen.


Bei mir auch


----------



## wirme (1. September 2018)

@Radon-Bikes 

Nach ~ 150 km, habe ich heute morgen alle Schrauben mit einem Drehmoment Schlüssel nachgezogen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Schrauben an der vorderen Bremse komplett lose waren.

Bin selber Maschinenschlosser und Dipl. Ing. Maschinenbau. Weiß also, wie schnell so etwas passiert ist. So was darf aber nicht passieren. Kann ganz schön "in Auge gehen".

Habe das Bike letzte Woche im Megastore getauft.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zyk (3. September 2018)

@*lwtd*
Ich hab mein Bike am Samstag wieder abgeholt.
Es wurde am Freitag von 4 Mitarbeitern gefahren. Das Knacken kam nicht mehr.
Ich selber bin Samstag morgen vor Ort auch gefahren und hab es nicht gehört.

Heute hab ich eine kleine Runde im Hometrail gedreht. Auch kein Knacken...

Wie sieht es bei dir aus? Ist es bei dir noch da?
Was mir eingefallen ist... ist es möglich das die Befestigungen des Hinterbaus durch die Hitze (ich bin bei 30°c+ gefahren) einfach "dick" geworden sind? hab keinen Plan von sowas


----------



## wirme (3. September 2018)

-zyk schrieb:


> @*lwtd*
> Ich hab mein Bike am Samstag wieder abgeholt.
> Es wurde am Freitag von 4 Mitarbeitern gefahren. Das Knacken kam nicht mehr.
> Ich selber bin Samstag morgen vor Ort auch gefahren und hab es nicht gehört.
> ...



Ich als Kunststoff Guru würde das eher verneinen.

Ich hatte auch ein Knacken um Hinterbau. Bei mir war es was ganz banales. Hinterrad war nicht fest genug angezogen. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## lwtd (4. September 2018)

-zyk schrieb:


> @*lwtd*
> Ich hab mein Bike am Samstag wieder abgeholt.
> Es wurde am Freitag von 4 Mitarbeitern gefahren. Das Knacken kam nicht mehr.
> Ich selber bin Samstag morgen vor Ort auch gefahren und hab es nicht gehört.
> ...



Bin das letzte Wochenende nicht zum biken gekommen. Freitags ist es aber wieder soweit. Ich kann mir das mit der Temperatur auch nicht so richtig vorstellen aber schön wäre es trotzdem wenn die Geräusche weg wären. Melde mich


----------



## hanneswieser87 (18. September 2018)

Hey ich fahre nun auch ein Jab 9HD. Ich bin vorher das Slide 160 gefahren und muss schon sagen bergauf wie von vielen schon angemerkt etwas zäher aber Bergab eine Andere Welt als das Slide.
Das Bike ist sehr wendig und Super verspielt.
Zur Verarbeitung muss ich nun doch einiges anmerken das man verbessern könnte.
Ersten haben sich schon nach der Ersten Fahrt mehrere Schrauben gelockert(Schaltwerk locker, Hauptlagerpunkt am Umlenkhebel locker,Bremsattel locker). Ich verstehe nicht warum Radon nicht imstande ist die Lagerwellen mit Loctite zu sichern die Probleme existierten bereits beim Slide. Zweitens verstehe ich nicht warum man die  Remoteleitung für die Sattelstütze auf der Linken Seite in den Rahmen führt und nicht mit einem Bogen um den Lenkkopf auf die Rechte Seite verlegt, da  die Leitung so eine Große schleife macht.

Ansonsten  bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike


----------



## wirme (19. September 2018)

hanneswieser87 schrieb:


> Ersten haben sich schon nach der Ersten Fahrt mehrere Schrauben gelockert(Schaltwerk locker, Hauptlagerpunkt am Umlenkhebel locker,Bremsattel locker). Ich verstehe nicht warum Radon nicht imstande ist die Lagerwellen mit Loctite zu sichern die Probleme existierten bereits beim Slide



Hatte ich auch.
Die Schrauben der Hinterbau Lagerung sind bei mir mit Loctite gesichert gewesen, und haben sich trotzdem gelöst.
Nach dem Nachziehen werden sie jetzt nicht mehr locker.
Aktuell habe ich noch ein Knacken im Vorbau.
Kommt entweder vom Steuersatz oder vom Lenker.

Ich habe gestern erst mal die Token bei der Lyrik Gabel ausgebaut.
Bei mir waren ab Werk 2 Stück drin.
Hat schon einer die Lyrik am JAB auf 180 mm getravelt ?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## -zyk (19. September 2018)

wirme schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern erst mal die Token bei der Lyrik Gabel ausgebaut.
> Bei mir waren ab Werk 2 Stück drin.



Bitte was? 
Wofür sind die gut, müssen die drin sein?!


----------



## Rick7 (20. September 2018)

Je nach Gabellänge und Federweg sind die ab Werk verbaut z.B. bei ner 29er pike mit 140 mm 2 Stück. So stellt Rock Shox werkseitig die gewünschte Luftkammer Größe ein. Gibt ne Tabelle auf der RS Seite wo man nachschauen kann was ab Werk (nach Meinung von RS) reingehört.


----------



## lwtd (20. September 2018)

lwtd schrieb:


> Bin das letzte Wochenende nicht zum biken gekommen. Freitags ist es aber wieder soweit. Ich kann mir das mit der Temperatur auch nicht so richtig vorstellen aber schön wäre es trotzdem wenn die Geräusche weg wären. Melde mich



So, kurzer Zwischenbericht. Bei mir sind die Geräusche weiterhin vorhanden. Nochmals die Frage an @Radon-Bikes ob das problem bekannt ist und was man dagegen machen soll.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. September 2018)

lwtd schrieb:


> So, kurzer Zwischenbericht. Bei mir sind die Geräusche weiterhin vorhanden. Nochmals die Frage an @Radon-Bikes ob das problem bekannt ist und was man dagegen machen soll.



Hallo lwtd,

um welches Geräusch handelt es sich? Was vermutest du? Ein Grundsätzliches Problem mit "Geräuschen" beim Jab gibt es bislang nicht...

VG Uli


----------



## lwtd (20. September 2018)

lwtd schrieb:


> Nun aber leider doch noch zu einem Problem welches aufgetreten ist. Seit dem zweiten Tag höre ich ein ziemlich starkes Knacken im Hinterbau(?) Leider lässt sich das Problem nicht genau lokalisieren. Habe schon alle Lager nachgezogen (leider war keine einzige Schraube mit dem korrekten Drehmoment angezogen). Alles noch mal richtig geschmiert. Dämpfer ausgebaut um nachzuschauen ob Spannung auf dem Hinterbau ist. Knacken ist jedoch weiterhin da. Letzte Vermutung wäre das Tretlager. Bevor ich dieses aber auspresse, wollte ich mal fragen ob geschildertes Problem schon bei jemandem aufgetreten ist und was schlussendlich die Ursache war?
> 
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe.



@Radon-Bikes die Geräusche sind immer noch die gleichen. Das knacken lässt sich am einfachsten im Wiegetritt in einem kleinen Gang reproduzieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (20. September 2018)

lwtd schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes die Geräusche sind immer noch die gleichen. Das knacken lässt sich am einfachsten im Wiegetritt in einem kleinen Gang reproduzieren.


schon mal das schaltauge und die verbindung mit der steckachse gecheckt?
das schaltauge wird doch mit einer kleinen schraube gesichert.zerleg das ganze mal, reinigen und mit fett wieder einbauen. dann die steckachse einbauen, festziehen und zum schluß die kleine schraube des schaltauges fixieren!


----------



## lwtd (20. September 2018)

Das habe ich tatsächlich noch nicht überprüft. Könnte vom Gefühl her auch in die richtige Richtung gehen. Danke vielmals für den Tipp.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. September 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> schon mal das schaltauge und die verbindung mit der steckachse gecheckt?
> das schaltauge wird doch mit einer kleinen schraube gesichert.zerleg das ganze mal, reinigen und mit fett wieder einbauen. dann die steckachse einbauen, festziehen und zum schluß die kleine schraube des schaltauges fixieren!



ja, das wäre auch mein Vorschlag für die weitere Vorgehensweise. Auch immer gerne die Pedale mal tauschen, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast...evtl. Hinterrad noch Speichenspannung prüfen...

Beim einsetzten der kleinen Schraube am Schaltauge kannst du Loctite benutzen.

VG Uli


----------



## biking-wc (20. September 2018)

wirme schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich noch ein Knacken im Vorbau.
> Kommt entweder vom Steuersatz oder vom Lenker.
> Gruß Dirk


Bei mir waren da im Steuersatz einige der Borsten des Teiles, was im
Unterrohr ist um Geräusche zu vermeiden, eingeklemmt. Habe die entfernt und es war gut.


----------



## wirme (20. September 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Bei mir waren da im Steuersatz einige der Borsten des Teiles, was im
> Unterrohr ist um Geräusche zu vermeiden, eingeklemmt. Habe die entfernt und es war gut.



Danke - habe ich schon in Griff bekommen:

1. Vorbau abschrauben
2. Gabel raus
3. Gabelschaft reinigen
4. Auflageflächen der Steuerlager mit Fett versehen
5. Alles wieder zusammen bauen

Knacken ist weg.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## wirme (20. September 2018)

lwtd schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes die Geräusche sind immer noch die gleichen. Das knacken lässt sich am einfachsten im Wiegetritt in einem kleinen Gang reproduzieren.



Hatte ich auch. Bei kleinen Gängen und dann bergauf. Ich bin fast Wahnsinnig geworden, dass ich als Maschineschlosser und Maschinenbauingenieur mit > 30 Jahren Berufserfahrung, so was nicht in den Griff bekomme 

Hatte auch die Pedale/Kurbelarme im Verdacht.
Zeih mal die Schraube vom Schwingenlager nach.
Siehe mittig im Bild - die muss 20 Nm haben. Meins hatte ~ 8-10 Nm.






Ich würde jedem raten, die Schrauben vom Hinterbau nach 300 km nachzuziehen.
Denke nicht, dass die Schrauben sich lösen. Die sind alle mit Schraubensicherung versehen (Loctite).

Es gibt bei dynamisch belasteten Schraubenverbindungen den Effekt des Setzens.
Ist hier näher erklärt:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vorspannkraftverlust

Bei Bedarf kann ich das auch einfacher erklären 

Durch das Setzen geht die Vorspannung der Schraube verloren.
Da hilft dann nur, die Schraube mit dem passenden Drehmoment nachzuziehen.

Wenn man ganz perfekt arbeiten will:

- Schraube raus
- beide Gewinde reinigen
- Neue Schraubensicherung auf das Gewinde der Schraube auftragen
- Auflagefläche der Schraube mit Fett versehen
- Achtung !! Das Gewinde muss fettfrei sein !
- Schraube rein um mit dem richtigen Drehmoment anziehen

Das Fett auf der Auflagefläche reduziert die Reibung beim Anziehen.
Es bildet ein "Polster" zwischen der Schraube und Auflagefläche,
dadurch wird der Druck besser verteilt, und der Effekt des Setzen reduziert
Wenn die Schraube sich gesetzt hat, muss nicht mehr nachgezogen werden.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## wirme (20. September 2018)

-zyk schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> Wofür sind die gut, müssen die drin sein?!



Durch Token/Spacer reduzierst du das Luftvolumen der Gabel.
Bei gleichem Druck wird die Progression höher.

Die Gabel ist im unteren Bereich genau so feinfühlig wie ohne Spacer.
Im oberen Bereich verhärtet sie schneller. 

Vorteil:
Bei hohem Kampfgewicht oder rabiater Fahrweisen schlägt die Gabel nicht so schnell durch.


Hier mal ein Bild:


----------



## lwtd (24. September 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> ja, das wäre auch mein Vorschlag für die weitere Vorgehensweise. Auch immer gerne die Pedale mal tauschen, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast...evtl. Hinterrad noch Speichenspannung prüfen...
> 
> Beim einsetzten der kleinen Schraube am Schaltauge kannst du Loctite benutzen.
> 
> VG Uli



So am Sonntag den Tipp befolgt. Leider immer noch genau gleich mit den Geräuschen. Da es langsam echt nix anderes mehr sein kann, habe ich mir nun ein neues Trettlager bestellt und werde dies am nächsten Wochenende einbauen.


----------



## biking-wc (27. September 2018)

Würde gerne ein neues eventuell ovales Kettenblatt mit 28 bzw. 30 Zähnen verbauen. Was passt da? Da gibt es ja wieder jede Menge verschiedenes (offset, direct mount usw.) Die Kassette wird wohl durch eine E-13 ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wirme (28. September 2018)

Das ist der Typ, welche aktuell drauf ist:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...-offset-boost-kettenblatt-733019?varid=733021


----------



## biking-wc (28. September 2018)

Danke, also 3mm Offset


----------



## wirme (28. September 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi Dirk,
> 
> das JAB hat den BOOST-Standart. Heißt bei SRAM, Kettenblatt mit 3mm Offset.
> 
> VG Uli



Jupp !


----------



## lwtd (3. Oktober 2018)

lwtd schrieb:


> So am Sonntag den Tipp befolgt. Leider immer noch genau gleich mit den Geräuschen. Da es langsam echt nix anderes mehr sein kann, habe ich mir nun ein neues Trettlager bestellt und werde dies am nächsten Wochenende einbauen.



Am Samstag habe ich das Trettlager gewechselt und oh Wunder, die Geräusche sind weg. Wohl ein Fall von Dead on arrival. Das original Lager sah aber sauber eingepresst aus, kann daher schlecht sagen was es schlussendlich war. 

Kleiner Tipp noch, das Fidlock System funktioniert nicht am Jab, unten zum Dämpfer hin ist zu wenig Platz. Hat jemand einen Tipp für nen Flaschenhalter welcher passt.


----------



## luftschaukel (10. Oktober 2018)

Schau mal ob die Flasche von Fabric passt?

https://www.bike24.de/p1217632.html


----------



## -zyk (25. Oktober 2018)

@Radon-Bikes 
ich würde mir gerne ein Schaltauge als Ersatz holen. 
Könnt ihr mir mal sagen welches ich da nehmen muss?
9.0 HD 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Oktober 2018)

-zyk schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> ich würde mir gerne ein Schaltauge als Ersatz holen.
> Könnt ihr mir mal sagen welches ich da nehmen muss?
> 9.0 HD
> ...



Hallo -zyk,

hier der Link zum Bike-Discount:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-schaltauge-10240-axh-sram-489749

Ist lieferbar!

VG Uli


----------



## NicoBXL (5. November 2018)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe im Juni ein *Radon JAB 10.0* (Rahmengröße 16) bestellt.

Da ich zurzeit in Brüssel lebe, bin ich auch nur längere Trail Touren gefahren.

Gestern habe ich wie nach jeder meiner Touren mein Enduro gründlich geputzt und festgestellt, dass *zwei leichte Carbon Wellen am Sitzrohr aufgetreten sind* (siehe Fotos).

Ich habe die Schraube der Sattelklemme immer sehr sorgfältig angezogen und das Bike nie am Bikestand festgeklemmt. 

*Ich habe Angst, dass aus den Beulen Risse werden und wollte bei euch erst einmal auf Nummer sicher gehen*.

Deshalb die folgende Frage an euch:

- *Darf ich das Rad noch fahren oder ist der Rahmen beschädigt und dem entsprechen gefährlich (@Radon-Bikes )? *

- *Muss er gegebenenfalls ausgetauscht werden?*

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Nico


----------



## biking-wc (5. November 2018)

Hi an die JAB 10.0 Fahrer,
bin mit der FOX Float, Factory etwas unzufrieden. Das Thema könnte auch im falschen Thema sein, aber als Gesamtbetrachtung passt es sicherlich auch hierher. Mir kommt vor, dass Gleichgewicht Gabel zu Dämpfer passt nicht so richtig. Der X2 ist super sensibel und die Gabel eher pockig. Die Gabel funktioniert erst wenn es richtig ungemütlich wird - in diesem Bereich dann hervorragend. Davor ist sie für mein empfinden eher unkomfortabel (habe auch schon viele Setups probiert).  Hatte davor die Bike im Slide C160, die war da etwas komfortabler.
Ich bin am überlegen ob ich ein Upgrade auf die Fit Grip2 Kartusche machen sollte. Gibt es da Erfahrungen? Würde es für den Komfort etwas bringen oder wäre es nur rausgeschmissenes Geld?
Kommentare wie wenn man nicht fahren kann, bla, bla ... könnt Ihr euch sparen.
Für einen Erfahrungsaustausch wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## wirme (5. November 2018)

NicoBXL schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich habe im Juni ein *Radon JAB 10.0* (Rahmengröße 16) bestellt.
> 
> ...


Habe ich auch. Sind aber nicht ganz so groß wie bei dir.


----------



## NicoBXL (5. November 2018)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Die Wellen sind bei mir eigentlich kaum zu erkennen! Aber wenn man Licht drauf scheint werden sie einem sofort bewusst.
Hast du vielleicht eine Ahnung, wieso/woher die Dinger herkommen könnten? Kein Grund zur Panik?


----------



## wirme (5. November 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Hi an die JAB 10.0 Fahrer,
> bin mit der FOX Float, Factory etwas unzufrieden. Das Thema könnte auch im falschen Thema sein, aber als Gesamtbetrachtung passt es sicherlich auch hierher. Mir kommt vor, dass Gleichgewicht Gabel zu Dämpfer passt nicht so richtig. Der X2 ist super sensibel und die Gabel eher pockig. Die Gabel funktioniert erst wenn es richtig ungemütlich wird - in diesem Bereich dann hervorragend. Davor ist sie für mein empfinden eher unkomfortabel (habe auch schon viele Setups probiert).  Hatte davor die Bike im Slide C160, die war da etwas komfortabler.
> Ich bin am überlegen ob ich ein Upgrade auf die Fit Grip2 Kartusche machen sollte. Gibt es da Erfahrungen? Würde es für den Komfort etwas bringen oder wäre es nur rausgeschmissenes Geld?
> Kommentare wie wenn man nicht fahren kann, bla, bla ... könnt Ihr euch sparen.
> Für einen Erfahrungsaustausch wäre ich dankbar.



Habe das JAB 9.0 HD.

Ich bin von der FOX 34 an einem Cube auf die Rock Shox Lyrik am JAB gewechselt. Die FOX 36 habe ich auch schon getestet. Die FOX Gabeln sind viel straffer wie die Rock Shox abgestimmt (meine ich zumindest).

Hast du schon mal den/die Token aus der Gabel ausgebaut ? Sind als Standard immer in der Gabel drin.


----------



## wirme (5. November 2018)

NicoBXL schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> Die Wellen sind bei mir eigentlich kaum zu erkennen! Aber wenn man Licht drauf scheint werden sie einem sofort bewusst.
> Hast du vielleicht eine Ahnung, wieso/woher die Dinger herkommen könnten? Kein Grund zur Panik?



Keine Ahnung ? Ist ggf. nur die Deckschicht. Ich habe jetzt ~ 1.000 km in 2 Monaten gefahren. Auch nur normale Trails mit Wurzeln und Steinen. Werde das mal weiter beobachten.


----------



## NicoBXL (5. November 2018)

Ich habe Radon mal ne Mail geschickt. Bin auf die Antwort gespannt. Ich melde mich sobald ich was neues zu berichten habe ;-)


----------



## biking-wc (5. November 2018)

wirme schrieb:


> Habe das JAB 9.0 HD.
> 
> Hast du schon mal den/die Token aus der Gabel ausgebaut ? Sind als Standard immer in der Gabel drin.


Hab ich auch probiert, bin aber noch nicht wirklich zum testen gekommen. Die ersten Eindrücke waren jedoch noch nicht wirklich vielversprechend


----------



## wirme (6. November 2018)

Du könntest mal ein AWK probieren.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/awk-doppelkammersystem.728967/

https://www.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/awk/

Die sind allerdings nicht billig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biking-wc (7. November 2018)

Wäre eventuell auch eine Möglichkeit - grundsätzlich würde mich eher Interessieren ob die Grib 2 Kartusche Vorteile betreffend sensiblen Ansprechen hat.
Was mir auch extrem aufgefallen ist, ist die Temperaturempfindlichkeit des Systems. Das Ausfedern bei tieferen Temperaturen wird extrem beeinflusst.
Die Grib 2 wird mit dünnerem Öl befüllt was da sicherlich auch Vorteile hat.


----------



## karthäuser (7. November 2018)

NicoBXL schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich habe im Juni ein *Radon JAB 10.0* (Rahmengröße 16) bestellt.
> 
> ...



Hi,

dies würde ich auf keinen Fall akzeptieren. Ich will hier keine falsche Behauptung aufstellen sondern nur aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen.
Habe auch schon 2 Räder, anderer Hersteller, gefahren die das auch hatten. Bin zuerst auch ne Zeit damit gefahren aber es wurde dann immer schlimmer, sprich die Beulen wurden grösser. Irgendwann riss dann auch der Lack oben ein. Ich habe mich dann rumgehört und informiert und jemanden gefunden der Carbonrahmen repariert. Dieser kannte die Problematik. Es wird wohl oben teilweise zu dünn Carbon verlegt bzw. zu wenig oder auch qualitativ zu schlechtes Harz genommen. Ebenso kommt es vor das das Sattelrohr zu viel Toleranz hat sprich die Sattelstütze schon sehr leicht ohne Reibung in das Sattelrohr geht. Durch die Belastung der Schelle trennen sich dann oben in dem Entlastungsschlitz an der unteren Rundung die Laminatschichten auf weil dort die grössten Kräfte wirken und es entstehen die Beulen.
Es gibt einige Hersteller die daher dort oben 3 kleine Schlitze anstatt 2 große machen damit sich der Druck besser verteilt. 
Dies wurde bei der Reparatur auch an meinen Rahmen gemacht und nu ist Ruhe. Für die die jetzt schreien. Informiert euch erst und schreit dann. Die Festigkeit steht dem original in nichts nach. Im Gegenteil.
Und nochmals. Meine Räder waren keine Radon und es geht sich hier nur um den Hinweis es prüfen zu lassen und auch schriftlich bestätigen zu lassen, wenn alles o.k. sein sollte. Es kann ja sein das es hier auch nur Lacknasen sind.

VG


----------



## wirme (8. November 2018)

Habe gestern gelesen, dass Radon am dem 2019-er JAB jetzt einen Lenker mit 35 mm Rise (anstatt 20 mm) verbaut.
Beim 10.0 und 10.0 HD wurde der Federweg vorne auf von 160 auf 170 mm erhöht.

Das ist genau das, was ich an meinem Bike noch ändern will.
Hat das einer schon mal so umgesetzt und kann darüber berichten ?


----------



## SkeenRider (8. November 2018)

wirme schrieb:


> Habe gestern gelesen, dass Radon am dem 2019-er JAB jetzt einen Lenker mit 35 mm Rise (anstatt 20 mm) verbaut.
> Beim 10.0 und 10.0 HD wurde der Federweg vorne auf von 160 auf 170 mm erhöht.
> 
> Das ist genau das, was ich an meinem Bike noch ändern will.
> Hat das einer schon mal so umgesetzt und kann darüber berichten ?



Radon hat das ja gemacht weil sich anscheinend einige über die zu tiefe Front beschwert haben. Wenn sie dir auch zu tief ist dann würde ich es erstmal mit dem lenker Versuchen.


----------



## biking-wc (8. November 2018)

Das Bild am 9.0 auf der HP zeigt auch noch einen Spacer mehr unterm Lenker als er bei mir verbaut ist. Würden dann in Summe ca. 20mm sein und beim 10.0 dann eventuell 30 mm durch die 170ger Gabel.
Ich hatte mit meinem eigentlich nie Überschlagsangst im steilen Gelände verspürt. Fühle mich eigentlich viel sicherer wie beim Slide 160 C was ich vorher hatte.
Ob sich das nicht negativ auf den Uphill auswirkt?


----------



## SkeenRider (9. November 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Das Bild am 9.0 auf der HP zeigt auch noch einen Spacer mehr unterm Lenker als er bei mir verbaut ist. Würden dann in Summe ca. 20mm sein und beim 10.0 dann eventuell 30 mm durch die 170ger Gabel.
> Ich hatte mit meinem eigentlich nie Überschlagsangst im steilen Gelände verspürt. Fühle mich eigentlich viel sicherer wie beim Slide 160 C was ich vorher hatte.
> Ob sich das nicht negativ auf den Uphill auswirkt?



Durch die hohe Front und die dadurch aufrechtere Sitzposition sitzt man bequemer, entlastet die Hände und du hast weniger ein Überschlag Gefühl.

Bei einer tiefen Front kannst du mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad und auf die Pedale bringen.

Da das Jab ein Enduro ist wird die Hohe Front wahrscheinlich die bessere Wahl sein aber das ist wahrscheinlich  auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> du hast weniger ein Überschlag Gefühl.



Nach vorne ja, dafür überschlägt man sich dann im steilen uphill


----------



## SkeenRider (10. November 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nach vorne ja, dafür überschlägt man sich dann im steilen uphill



Genau das sind wir ja dann bei dem Punkt Druck aufs Vorderrad bei einer tiefen Front. ich hab mich mit dem Thema vor 2 Wochen noch auseinander gesetzt. Bei mir am Slide ist öfter im Uphill die Front hoch gestiegen also hab ich mal alle Spacer weg gemacht (2x10mm) danach war es viel besser aber mein Rücken hat sich direkt gemeldet. Also wieder ein Spacer drauf gemacht und das ist jetzt ein guter Kompromiss für mich aus etwas mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad und bequemer sitzt Position. Jetzt sieht es auch nicht mehr ganz so bescheuert aus weil 20mm Spacer sind sehr unschön


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> weil 20mm Spacer sind sehr unschön



Naja 20mm gehen doch. Ich hab auch 20 drunter aber bisher keine Probleme im uphill. Setz mich meist immer ganz weit vorn auf den Sattel, Oberkörper runter dann gehen die meisten Steigungen ganz gut. Aber leider nicht sehr lange weil mit Adipositas ist das so eine Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (10. November 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Naja 20mm gehen doch. Ich hab auch 20 drunter aber bisher keine Probleme im uphill. Setz mich meist immer ganz weit vorn auf den Sattel, Oberkörper runter dann gehen die meisten Steigungen ganz gut. Aber leider nicht sehr lange weil mit Adipositas ist das so eine Sache



Naja mein FSA Steuersatz ist ja schon 20mm hoch und dann noch 20mm Spacer sahen nicht so schön aus. Ich setzte mich auch immer ganz nach vorne aber so wie es jetzt ist fährt es sich schon besser  Ich hab jetzt für mich persönlich ein guten Kompromiss aus allem gefunden. Adipositas ist jetzt nicht so eine Sache bei mir aber dafür die Fitness


----------



## karthäuser (12. November 2018)

NicoBXL schrieb:


> Ich habe Radon mal ne Mail geschickt. Bin auf die Antwort gespannt. Ich melde mich sobald ich was neues zu berichten habe ;-)



Kurze Frage.  Gibt es hier noch keine Antwort seitens Radon bzgl. des Problems ? Würde mich interessieren was die schreiben.


----------



## biking-wc (19. November 2018)

@Radon-Bikes : ich denke Ihr solltet mal eure HP betreffend JAB 10.0 HD überprüfen. Denke nicht, dass das Gewicht im Vergleich zum 9.0 stimmt - oder ich übersehe da was.


----------



## wirme (19. November 2018)

Nee.

Die Super Gravity Reifen sind schwerer (ca. 400 Gramm). Die Gabel ist ca. 200 Gramm schwerer. Der Dämpfer 150 Gramm.

Bremse und Laufräder sind auch schwerer nicht die leichtesten.


----------



## biking-wc (19. November 2018)

13,8 kg ist doch ein recht hoher Wert. Das 2018 10.0 war so bei 12,9 lt. HP mit den leichten Reifen. Meines gewogen liegt so knapp über 13 (Wage ist jedoch nur eine Koffer-wage). Bei der Gabel (+10mm) und beim Dämpfer sollte da zum 2018 nicht viel um sein.
Zum 2019 9.0: es sollte doch auch einige Anbauteile geben die beim 10.0 HD leichter sind (Lenker, LRS usw.)


----------



## NicoBXL (28. November 2018)

@karthäuser @wirme
Hi,

vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag aus eigener Erfahrung. Nun hat sich @Radon-Bikes bei mir gemeldet und auf meine Email geantwortet.

Fazit:
"_Guten Tag Nicolas X,

nein, da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu  machen!
Du kannst ganz unbedenklich weiter fahren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen_

_B.Eng X_".

Ich hoffe, dass er sich nicht täuscht. Sonnst gibt es ja immer noch im Notfall die Garantie auf den Rahmen.

Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biking-wc (28. November 2018)

Hi in die Runde,
Fährt schon jemand das JAB mit einer 170er Gabel? 
Merkt man da Nachteile im Uphill (flacherer Sitzwinkel usw.)?
Sind Vorteile im Downhill zu spüren (flacherer Lenkwinkel, Federwegsplus 1cm)? 
Werde wohl auf grip 2 umrüsten, da würde das traveln auf 170 auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht (€) fallen.


----------



## backcountrybonn (1. Dezember 2018)

Sagt mal, welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr einem Fahrer mit 1,69m und einer Beinlänge von 82 cm empfehlen, 16 oder 18 Zoll (Modell 2018)? Verwendungszweck eher Park und Flowtails, keine technischen Abfahrten mit engen Spitzkehren usw. Vielleicht eher 18 Zoll und den Vorbau auf 40 oder 35mm tauschen?


----------



## biking-wc (1. Dezember 2018)

Von der Schrittlänge her sollte M passen. Das Bike fällt eher klein aus.


----------



## wirme (1. Dezember 2018)

Würde dir auch das 18-er vorschlagen. Fahre ich mit 177 cm auch. Der Sattel ist bei mir schon relativ hoch (siehe meine Bilder). Du kannst dann einen Lenker mit 40 mm Rise einbauen. Den Rhental Carbon Lenker bekommst für aktuell z.B. für ~100 €.

Beim 16-er hast du nur die 125 Sattelstütze drin. Das 18-er bekommst du auch besser wieder verkauft.


----------



## backcountrybonn (3. Dezember 2018)

Danke euch! Dann doch besser eine Probefahrt bei H&S!


----------



## biking-wc (11. Dezember 2018)

@Radon-Bikes 
Hi, ich denke ihr solltet mal die Geometrie Angaben zu den JAB's mit 170 mm Federweg auf eurer HP prüfen. Denke nicht, dass die stimmen. Müsst eher so sein wie bei den MS Modellen mit 170 mm.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Dezember 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Hi, ich denke ihr solltet mal die Geometrie Angaben zu den JAB's mit 170 mm Federweg auf eurer HP prüfen. Denke nicht, dass die stimmen. Müsst eher so sein wie bei den MS Modellen mit 170 mm.



Hi,

ja stimmt. Die Werte basieren auf der 160er Gabel. Wird geändert!

Danke für den Hinweis 

VG Uli


----------



## wirme (14. Dezember 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Das Bild am 9.0 auf der HP zeigt auch noch einen Spacer mehr unterm Lenker als er bei mir verbaut ist. Würden dann in Summe ca. 20mm sein und beim 10.0 dann eventuell 30 mm durch die 170ger Gabel.
> Ich hatte mit meinem eigentlich nie Überschlagsangst im steilen Gelände verspürt. Fühle mich eigentlich viel sicherer wie beim Slide 160 C was ich vorher hatte.
> Ob sich das nicht negativ auf den Uphill auswirkt?



Habe gestern einen Lenker mit 40 mm Rise eingebaut. Eben hab ich eine 20 km Testrunde auf meinem Hometrail gemacht. Ich sitze deutlich bequemer und nicht mehr ganz so nach vorne gebeugt. Beim Uphill konnte ich keine Nachteile feststellen. Ich denke, dass Traveln der Gabel werde ich mir sparen. Passt jetzt so perfekt.


----------



## biking-wc (15. Dezember 2018)

Ob da unterm lenker bei den neuen mehr Spacer verbaut sind bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher. Habe meine Gabel auf 170 getravelt und das grip2 Update gemacht. 
Mit der Sitzposition bin ich jetzt auch sehr zufrieden, ist auf alle Fälle angenehmer. Habe auch meinen steilen Test-Uphill geschafft. Die negativen Auswirkungen sind wohl nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet. Den Lenker werde ich mal lassen. 
Die grip2 werde ich heuer wohl nicht mehr so wirklich testen können (Schnee und tiefe Temperaturen). Einen besseren Eindruck als die 2018 Kartusche hat die grip2 aber schon jetzt auf den wenigen Kilometern hinterlassen.


----------



## Ben1303 (18. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir das Radon Jab 9.0 hd geholt, welches ich nun seit fast zwei Woche besitze und möchte meine erste Erfahrung mit Radon teilen.

Nach durchweg positiven Erfahrungen mit anderen Versendern war ich als erstes verwundert über den doch eher schlechten (Vor-)Aufbau (Sicherungsschrauben der Ventile und auch die Tubeless-Ventile fehlen, Schaltwerk nicht richtig eingestellt, viele Klebereste und Rückstände von Kreppband am Rahmen) und an der Sitzstrebe ist ein deutlicher Abrieb des matten Klarlack zu erkennen. Insgesamt hat das doch mein "Neukundenerlebnis" geschmälert. Auch war mir nicht bewusst, dass der Hinterbau nicht farbig lackiert ist, sondern das UD Carbon doch sehr stark durchscheint. Das mag Geschmackssache sein, allerdings fand sich auf der Produktseite mit der Angabe der Farbe "stealth grey / deep black glossy" kein Hinweis darauf und auch die Produktbilder sehen deutlich schöner und perfekter aus als es mein Hinterbau tut.

Da ich mit diesem Gesamteindruck doch etwas unzufrieden war, kontaktierte ich den Kundenservice und wurde mit doch sehr standardisierten und unfreundlichen Emails abgespeist welche nicht auf meine Fragen eingingen. Nach zwei Emails auf deren Rückmeldung ich je mehrere Tage warten musste, wurde heute auf meine dritte Email innerhalb von 5min geantwortet, dass ich das Rad verpacken soll und es ausgetauscht würde:

"wir würden das Rad gerne abholen lassen und austauschen.

bitte verwenden Sie für den Rücktransport den original Versandkarton. Verpacken Sie das Fahrrad transportsicher und ausreichend gepolstert. Bitte beachten Sie, dass Gebrauchsspuren oder Beschädigungen bei einer Erstattung entsprechend berücksichtigt werden und als Wertminderung von Ihrer Gutschrift abgezogen werden."

Als erstes irritiert mich hierbei die konträre Aussage zum „abholen und austauschen lassen“ im ersten Abschnitt und im unteren Absatz wird etwas über „Wertminderung Ihrer Gutschrift“ geschrieben. Das Rad habe ich über eine Woche nur daheim stehen gehabt und auf Antwort des Supports gewartet, bis ich vorgestern schwach geworden bin und es auf eine kleine und sehr moderate Trail-Tour ausgeführt habe, damit es nicht in der Wohnung verkümmert. Der Hobel fährt sich wunderbar und macht Spass 

Ehrlich gesagt ist es aber schon etwas hart, dass ich hierfür auch noch bestraft werden soll… Zudem kommt hier noch hinzu, dass ich weiter Zeit opfern muss um mit der Spedition einen Termin auszumachen und auch noch extra freinehmen (meinen Arbeitsausfall und Mehraufwand wir wohl keiner in dieser Gesamtrechnung berücksichtigen). Das ein Versenderbike immer etwas mehr Aufwand bedeutet ist mir klar und ich schraube auch gerne selbst an meinem Rad, allerdings finde ich diese Situation gerade nicht hinnehmbar.

Hat sonst noch jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit seinem Jab und dem Kundenservice gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (18. Dezember 2018)

Na ja,
du bist das Rad gefahren draußen...

Reifen sind jetzt nicht mehr als neu zu verkaufen, daher ggf Wertminderung.

Allerdings hast du im Versand ja das Recht, das Rad zu prüfen... wieweit da was abgezogen wird, ist dann sicher einzelfallabhängig.

Jedoch meine Fragen an dich:
1. Welche Sicherungsschrauben am Ventil meinst du? Die unter den Ventilkappen? Schicke ich dir gerne kostenfrei zu, habe ich zu hauf, da nur zur Montage notwendig
2. waren TubelessVentile im Lieferumfang genannt? Sonst hast du auch keinen Anspruch drauf...
3. für Einstellen des Schaltwerks darf man oft in den nächsten Bikeladen gegen und ~20€ als Rechnung einreichen und erstattet bekommen

Ggf ist ja auch ein Servicepartner von Radon in deiner Nähe. Wegen solcher Kleinigkeiten würde ich persönlich das Rad nicht zurückschicken, wenn es mir sonst gefällt 

Grüße


----------



## SUPERDELUXE (18. Dezember 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Na ja,
> du bist das Rad gefahren draußen...
> 
> Reifen sind jetzt nicht mehr als neu zu verkaufen, daher ggf Wertminderung.
> ...



Würde ich auch so unterschreiben


----------



## Ben1303 (18. Dezember 2018)

Danke für Eure Rückmeldung!

@sun909 
1. Ja genau, die unter den Ventilkappen, also die das Ventil vor dem verrutschen in der Felge sichern
2. Tatsächlich gibt es keinerlei Infos zum Lieferumfang, allerdings wird dieser LRS immer mit inkludierten Tubeless-Ventilen verkauft (vermutlich auch bei der OEM Ware) und in dem Unboxing Video des Jab 9.0 hd welches hier gepostet wurde, sind diese auch enthalten 




3. Das habe ich schon selbst vorgenommen

Mir ging es eher um den doch sehr schludrigen Gesamteindruck der Vormontage und der gesamten Lieferung was mir so bisher nicht untergekommen ist. Da stimmt meiner Meinung nach etwas mit dem Qualitätsmanagement nicht, wenn Lieferungen der gleichen Ware so unterschiedlich ausfallen können.

Was mich tatsächlich stört ist dann in diesem Fall einfach auch die komischen Abriebe am Hinterbau, ganz gleich ob das bei späterer Nutzung irgendwann auch mal passieren kann oder nicht – man kauft schließlich Neuware (siehe angehängtes Bild). Hier erschließt sich mir alleine aus betriebswirtschaftlichen Gründen schon nicht warum der Kundenservice einen Austausch des Rades vorschlägt...


----------



## wirme (19. Dezember 2018)

Heute gibt es 10 % auf ausgesuchte Radon Bikes. Das JAB ist auch dabei.

Bei meinem 9.0 HD waren die Tubeless Ventile bei. Die gehören zum e*thirteen Laufradsatz dazu. Ich habe sogar noch einen 2-ten Satz dabei bekommen.


----------



## Ben1303 (28. Dezember 2018)

Ich wollte kurz zurückmelden, dass ein Telefonat mit dem Kundensupport zu einem beidseitig akzeptablem Ergebnis geführt hat. Die Tubeless-Ventile und fehlenden Überwurfmuttern bekomme ich zugeschickt und auch das mit dem Abrieb an der Sitzstrebe wurde geklärt anstatt diese bzw. das komplette Rad auszutauschen.
Wahrscheinlich ist es wohl besser bei solchen Angelegenheiten direkt den Kundenservice anzurufen anstatt eine Email zu schreiben.


----------



## Vogelsberger (30. Dezember 2018)

Sagt mal fährt sich ein Jab eher wie ein Sofa oder ist das eher straff sportlich?
Schwanke zwischen Jeffsy CF 27,5 und einem Jab als Zweitrad für Sub 14kg.
Als Erstrad habe ich ein Speci Enduro 29 in Alu (Lyrik/Monarch Plus,Eagle,Roval Traverse SL LRS) ,was ein Swoop 8.0 (Lyrik/Vivid Air,Eagle DT1900,MT5) von 2017 ersetzt hat,was mir irgendwo um 5-700g gebracht hat und why ever auf meinen Hausrunden mit 27km 10 Minuten fixer ist. Denke das sind eher die 29er Vorteile plus ein etwas neutralerer Hinterbau,wenn das Swoop jetzt wirklich nur minimal 1-2mm wippte,aber der Rahmen ist halt sehr "solide" gebaut.
Das Swoop war sofa,ähnlich ist das Speci.

Mag sein ein Jab würde das Speci obsolet machen, das soll sich aber erstmal zeigen.

Ein Capra Cf hatte ich mal,war mir zu straff hintenrum, ich mag Sofas, daher bin ich beim Jeffsy skeptisch beim Jab noch unwissend.


----------



## wirme (30. Dezember 2018)

Mit Lyric und RC3 Delux ist das Bike relativ weich. Also Sofatechnisch voll auf deiner Linie.

Am besten mal eine Probefahrt machen.


----------



## Rick7 (30. Dezember 2018)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Sagt mal fährt sich ein Jab eher wie ein Sofa oder ist das eher straff sportlich?
> Schwanke zwischen Jeffsy CF 27,5 und einem Jab als Zweitrad für Sub 14kg.
> Als Erstrad habe ich ein Speci Enduro 29 in Alu (Lyrik/Monarch Plus,Eagle,Roval Traverse SL LRS) ,was ein Swoop 8.0 (Lyrik/Vivid Air,Eagle DT1900,MT5) von 2017 ersetzt hat,was mir irgendwo um 5-700g gebracht hat und why ever auf meinen Hausrunden mit 27km 10 Minuten fixer ist. Denke das sind eher die 29er Vorteile plus ein etwas neutralerer Hinterbau,wenn das Swoop jetzt wirklich nur minimal 1-2mm wippte,aber der Rahmen ist halt sehr "solide" gebaut.
> Das Swoop war sofa,ähnlich ist das Speci.
> ...



Wenn du n Sofa willst bist du bei yt generell an der falschen Adresse. Da nimmt sich auch das Jeffsy nicht aus. Da kann man zwar noch einiges gegenüber dem Standard Dämpfer machen... Spacer rausnehmen, anderer tune/Dämpfer etc. Wenn du auf das plüschige fahrgefühl stehst solltest du m.M.n. Mal ernsthaft über n vpp System nachdenken. Das bügelt ordentlich und klebt förmlich am Boden. War mir persönlich schon fast zu viel des Guten. Gruß


----------



## biking-wc (3. Januar 2019)

@Vogelsberger 
Hab das 10.0 2018 mit dem x2 Dämpfer. Der Hinterbau ist für mich sehr smooth. Die fox 36 mit der FIT Kartusche hat für mich nicht zum Hinterbau gepasst. Die Gabel ist für mich im leichten Gelände zu pockig. Im groben Gelände geht sie super. Da stimmte für mich in Summe die Balance nicht wirklich. Ich bevorzuge eine etwas mehr Komfortorientierte Auslegung, besonders gabelseitig.
Habe deshalb ein Gabel-upgrade auf grip2 gemacht. Bin jetzt mit dem Bike wirklich Happy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (5. Januar 2019)

Wie kommt man den mit den zig Einstellungen des Fox X2 so klar?
Liegt da eine Grundsetup Empfehlung bei oder wie ist es?

Beim Vivid Air RC2 war ich ständig am drehen weil ich meinte,da geht noch was, um dann wieder die vorige Einstellung zu suchen.
Am Cane Creek DB Air genauo,nur das man da,analog Fox X2 immer den 6-Kant in der Tasche haben musste.

Zu viele Optionen sind manchmal hinderlicher als von Vorteil, gerade wenn es sie (vielleicht?) gar nicht braucht.


----------



## biking-wc (6. Januar 2019)

Zuerst mal das FOX Grundsetup verwenden, dass sollte schon recht gut passen.
In weiterer Folge hat man dann zumindest Einstellmöglichkeiten wenn man spezielle Anpassungen für Strecken vornehmen, optimieren will, oder auch an die Temperatur anpassen will.
Hab mir zur Unterstützung auch einen ShockWiz gekauft.
Meine Meinung: Grundsätzlich sollte man aber eher fahren als ständig rumschrauben. Die notwendigen Inbusse habe ich mit dem Minitool immer dabei.


----------



## wirme (6. Januar 2019)

Das mit dem Fahrwerk optimieren wird eh oft überbewertet.
Eine vernünftige Grundeinstellung ist meist vollkommen ausreichend.
Die Defizite in der Fahrtechnik kann man durch das Setup nicht beheben.
Da hilft nur viel üben. Zumindest ist das bei mir so ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2019)

wirme schrieb:


> Das mit dem Fahrwerk optimieren wird eh oft überbewertet.
> Eine vernünftige Grundeinstellung ist meist vollkommen ausreichend.
> Die Defizite in der Fahrtechnik kann man durch das Setup nicht beheben.
> Da hilft nur viel üben. Zumindest ist das bei mir so ;-)



Na toll ! Jetzt hast du einigen Leuten aber die Illusion geraubt das es am Bike liegt und nicht an ihnen


----------



## Vogelsberger (11. Januar 2019)

*grmpf* wollte heute nach Bonn, habe zum Glück vor Antritt der 200km Fahrt im Megastore angerufen, ist ja Inventur Sale und hoffte auf 2 Wahl Jab`s oder auf die 20% auf 2018er Bikes und hauptsächlich proberollen, sowie einige Accessoires,Winterhose und Co.
Leider gibts da gerade gar keine Jab`s, auch nicht zum probe rollen. 

Also wäre Blindkauf angesagt, das mag ich ja...ging beim Slide 160 gut,beim Swoop 170 hatte ich probegerollt...nunja.

Jetzt hat Yt zum Glück seit heute die neuen Specs vom Jeffsy 2019 29/27,5" raus und ich konnte das Jeffsy für mich schon mal ausschließen.
Entweder wirrer Fox,E13,Shimano,SRAM Mix, oder SRAM ab Cf Pro und damit 3899€ und nicht vor  Mitte/Ende März...wenns denn stimmt, kennen wir ja.."Es tut uns leid aber es verzögert sich weil der Container auf dem Schiff aus China gerade von Donald angehalten wurde"


So also Jab 9.0MS oder Jab 10.0. 
Eigentlich wäre das 9.0MS perfekt da ich die MT5 mag und eh gern selbst an der Gabel schraube,daher RS Tendenzen habe.
Aber so ein 10er mit fix und Foxi rundrum,wo ich zwar die Code zur Hölle jagen  würde und eine MT5 dran bauen würde.
Aber krass gesagt, 1100 dafür das Fox dran pappt und ich noch eine Code Bremse mit Verlust verkaufen muss...

Oder gehen die Foxen wirklich so toll mehr?
Bin nie einen X2 gefahren und die letzte F36 ist lang her und war sogar noch eine Talas glaub ich, im ersten Canyon Strive ,bevor es die Variante mit Shape Shifter gab. Lang her..


----------



## biking-wc (12. Januar 2019)

X2 ist sicher super. Die FOX 36 mit grip2 auch, Mit FIT 4 war sie mir zu unbequem - da musste ich nachrüsten. Hatte vorher eine RS pike, die war da sensibler als die fox 36 FIT 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis1979 (8. Februar 2019)

Moin die Herrschaften.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob es sich bei der Lyrik RCT3 am Jab 9.0 MS um die (neue) Variante mit Debon Air handelt?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. Februar 2019)

Bei uns ist wieder der EARLY BIRD ins Haus geflattert! 

10 Tage - 10 % Rabatt - 10 ausgewählte Modelle

Unter anderem dabei: Das neue JAB 9.0 gibt es für 2.699€


----------



## schweizerm (26. Februar 2019)

Hallo, für eine Schrittlänge von 76 cm bei 168 cm Körpergröße das JAB in S oder M? Fahre aktuell ein Slide 150 (27,5) in M mit 35 mm Vorbaulänge und das ist mir persönlich noch bisschen zu groß. Da ja aber das JAB kleiner sein soll könnte es ja doch in M passen? Laut Radon Größenrechner bin ich da auch genau dazwischen......


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. März 2019)

Hi,  hat schon mal jmd den horstlinkseines jab zerlegt?
Gibt es da irgend welche losen spacer oder hat  der innere Kugellager Ring nach außen je so einen Kragen? Wie hier zu sehen?
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-jab-horst-link-bearing-set-829428

Die schwarzen spacer kommen ja zwischen die beiden Kugellager pro Seite.


----------



## FjodorLeoFrei (29. Mai 2019)

Hi, hab ein Jab 10.0 - 16 Zoll. Kann mir wer einen Flaschenhalter empfehlen? (bin kein Fan eines Rucksackes). Fidlock 450 passt um ein Haar nicht rein wegen Ausgleichsdämpfer.


----------



## basti22382 (29. Mai 2019)

Wenn die nicht passt wird es glaub ich schwierig... 
Eventuell die von YT, Thirstmaster irgendwas


----------



## magdan (2. Juni 2019)

Ich überlege gerade von meinem Slide 150 von 2013 auf das Jab umzusteigen. Ich bin mir jetzt allerdings nicht sicher welche Rahmengrösse ich nehmen soll. 
Ich bin 1,92m mit einer Schrittlänge von 90cm. Mein Slide ist in 20", so wie von Radon für die Schrittlänge empfohlen.
Sollte ich wieder zum 20" greifen oder doch eher zum 22", da ja einige geschrieben haben das es recht "klein" ausfällt. Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden mit ähnlichem Massen der schon ein Jab fährt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. Juni 2019)

@magdan Wir würden dir 22" empfehlen.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## TheRaven (3. Juni 2019)

FjodorLeoFrei schrieb:


> Hi, hab ein Jab 10.0 - 16 Zoll. Kann mir wer einen Flaschenhalter empfehlen? (bin kein Fan eines Rucksackes). Fidlock 450 passt um ein Haar nicht rein wegen Ausgleichsdämpfer.


Bei mir fehlt zwar der Ausgleichsdämpfer, könnte aber trotzdem bei Dir passen:

 
Zéfal Wiiz Halter mit Camelbak Podium 620ml.

Reicht nicht für den ganzen Tag aber für die Feierabendrunde ohne Rucksack.


----------



## wirme (7. Juni 2019)

Weiß von euch einer, ob der Continental Mountain King II Protection 27,5 x 2,4 beim JAB passt ?

Vorne sollte das kein Thema sein. Hinten könnte das von der Höhe eng werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biking-wc (7. Juni 2019)

Bin schon sehr erstaunt wie wenig Meldungen über Defekte oder grundsätzlich negative Anmerkungen es zum JAB gibt. Da ist seitens RADON wohl einiges richtig gemacht worden. 
Bin mit meinem JAB 10.0 in der zweiten Saison und immer noch mehr als zufrieden. Hatte bisher keine Ausfälle die ich Radon ankreiden könnte. Aus dem kleinen Problemen beim Slide C160 wurden wohl gelernt.
Muss einfach sagen Top Bike.
Wenn ich was bemängeln würde sind es einzig die verklebten Schutz-Protektoren am Rahmen. Die halten nicht optimal. Der Unterrohrschutz löst sich wenn man das Bike zu oft den Berg hoch trägt. Da kann man sich aber mit Kabelbindern behelfen.


----------



## wirme (7. Juni 2019)

Passt - habe jetzt seit September 2.000 km gefahren. Gab nur Probleme mit einem  lockeren Hauptlager Bolzen. Musste ich regelmäßig nachziehen. Habe ich vor 6 Wochen mit Schraubensicherung neu eingeklebt. Seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## Horaff (8. Juni 2019)

Hi,
Weiß jemand die Dämpfer Tunes der verbauten Fox und Rock Shox Dämpfer im Jab?
Danke


----------



## biking-wc (8. Juni 2019)

Horaff schrieb:


> Hi,
> Weiß jemand die Dämpfer Tunes der verbauten Fox und Rock Shox Dämpfer im Jab?
> Danke


Angaben zum FOX x2


----------



## Lacoon (25. Juni 2019)

Würdet ihr etzt noch das Jab 10 HD für 3700 kaufen oder ist es nicht mehr aktuell? Lieber das Slide Trail? Anforderung ist Hometrails im Voralpenbereich sowie auch ein gebauter Downhill) am Gurten / Ulmizberg bei Bern (Gurten Trail). Tages Touren in den Alpen und mal in den Bikepark (Portes du Solei / Kandersteg / Niederhorn).


----------



## wirme (25. Juni 2019)

Für 3.700 € ist das ein super Rad. 
Vom P/L Verhältnis ist das Top.

Hab mit meinem 9.0 HD vorletzte Woche den Rothaarsteig gefahren.
158 km und 3.450 Höhenmeter an 2 Tagen. 
Von der Waldautobahn, über den Downhill Trail, Wurzelstrecke, Felsen bis zu Tragepassage war da alles bei.
Hat top alles funktioniert.

Die Übersetzung ist für steile Uphills etwas zu lang.
Werde vorne auf Z30 und hinten auf 9/52 wechseln.
Und die Reifen waren bei dem trocknen Wetter nicht optimal.
Das weiche Gummi kostet dann einfach unnötig viel Kraft.


----------



## Lacoon (25. Juni 2019)

Und wie siehst du das Rad im Vegleich zum Slide? Bin mir unsicher bzgl 27.5 oder 29er.


----------



## wirme (26. Juni 2019)

Das Slide liegt ja zwischen dem JAB und dem Skeen.
Für reine CC Touren wird das Slide besser sein.
Allein schon wegen der 29" Räder ist das Slide laufruhiger.

Für Downhill + Bikepark ist das JAB besser.
Durch die 27,5" Räder und den kompakten Rahmen ist das JAB verspielter. 

Must halt überlegen, was dir wichtiger ist.


----------



## Deleted 78298 (3. Juli 2019)

Das Jab10 fahre ich nun die 2te Saison und bin rundum zufrieden. Keine Defekte bisher. Habe nur den Lenker mal ausgetauscht, um bei steilen 
Passagen ein besseres Gefühl zu haben. leihe mir gerade noch den shock wiz aus, für den den X2. Hometrail ist der Alpirsbhachtrail. In 4 Wochen geht es nach Nauders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweizerm (9. Juli 2019)

Die Lager sind wie immer bei RADON anfällig. Bei meinem JAB 10.0 HD 2019 sind die beiden Hauptlager der Schwinge nach nur 3 Monaten komplett im Sack (kein Hochdruckreiniger - nur Handwäsche)! Musste die jetzt schon tauschen - hatte zum Glück noch welche von meinem SLIDE 150 - dort gleiche Problematik.


 



Die oberen Lager (am Flipchip) sind auch schon schwergängig. Hab die vorsichtig geöffnet und ne Fettpackung unter die Dichtung reingedrückt - waren komplett trocken und schon verschmutzt unter dem Dichtring - die Lager sitzen auch ziemlich schräg in der Lageraufnahme, daher ist dort ein großer Spalt für viel Dreck. Die Schraubenköpfe decken da nix ab.





Mal sehen wie lang die das noch machen. Generell scheint dies ein Schwachpunkt zu sein, da außer der Dichtung des Lagers nichts zusätzlich dichtet oder die Lager schützt. Die Spaltmaße an den Lagern/Schraubenköpfe sind überall recht groß, sodass Schmutz ungehindert eindringen kann. Das ist bei anderen Bikes besser gelöst: 


Ansonsten ist es ein geiles Teil und macht überall Spaß, selbst auf längeren Touren und Uphills.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juli 2019)

schweizerm schrieb:


> Die Lager sind wie immer bei RADON anfällig. Bei meinem JAB 10.0 HD 2019 sind die beiden Hauptlager der Schwinge nach nur 3 Monaten komplett im Sack (kein Hochdruckreiniger - nur Handwäsche)! Musste die jetzt schon tauschen - hatte zum Glück noch welche von meinem SLIDE 150 - dort gleiche Problematik.
> Anhang anzeigen 882782 Anhang anzeigen 882783
> 
> Die oberen Lager (am Flipchip) sind auch schon schwergängig. Hab die vorsichtig geöffnet und ne Fettpackung unter die Dichtung reingedrückt - waren komplett trocken und schon verschmutzt unter dem Dichtring - die Lager sitzen auch ziemlich schräg in der Lageraufnahme, daher ist dort ein großer Spalt für viel Dreck. Die Schraubenköpfe decken da nix ab.
> ...



Das sieht heftig aus für 3 Monate ... was haste damit gemacht ? U-Boot ? Lake Jump ?


----------



## schweizerm (9. Juli 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das sieht heftig aus für 3 Monate ... was haste damit gemacht ? U-Boot ? Lake Jump ?


nix besonderes, nur das für was das Gerät gemacht wurde
4 Tage Gardasee
3 Monate Hometrails
1 Woche Toscana Scarlino + Bandite Trails
ca. 1000 km bis jetzt


----------



## wirme (9. Juli 2019)

Sieht echt schon bescheiden aus. 
Ich komme auf 2.000 - 2.500 km seit September.
Fahre bei jedem Wetter. Auch im Winter mit Spikes.
Und reinige das Rad mit der Breitstrahldüse vom Hochdruckreiniger.

Muss da wohl auch mal nach schauen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juli 2019)

Irgendwo muss halt das günstige P/L Verhältnis herkommen


----------



## Deleted 78298 (9. Juli 2019)

Meine Austattung ist super. Wenn ich mal ein neues brauche, dann eigentlich nur den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer und Gabel. 
Von daher sehe ich der Zukunft gelassen entgegen.   Im Gegensatz zu den anderen hier, habe ich meins allerdings gewonnen.
Daher fällt es mir natürlich dann leichter so zu schreiben. *In dubio pro reo* .
Bis jetzt hält meins noch. Hat zwei Tage 3 Länder Enduro und unzählige Abfahrten Alpirsbachtrail aushalten dürfen. Nächste Woche 
dann Inspektion. Mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moesiz (10. Juli 2019)

TheRaven schrieb:


> Bei mir fehlt zwar der Ausgleichsdämpfer, könnte aber trotzdem bei Dir passen:
> Anhang anzeigen 869784
> Zéfal Wiiz Halter mit Camelbak Podium 620ml.
> 
> Reicht nicht für den ganzen Tag aber für die Feierabendrunde ohne Rucksack.



Habe den Blackburn Sideways montiert, der dem Foto nach zu urteilen gleich aufgebaut ist. Reicht leider nicht für den Ausgleichsdämpfer beim FOX X2! Mir RS Ausstattung sollte es passen.
Hat jemand noch einen Tip für nen alternativen Flaschenhalter?
P,S, Falls jemand Interesse am Flaschenhalter hat bitte melden


----------



## schweizerm (10. Juli 2019)

Moesiz schrieb:


> Habe den Blackburn Sideways montiert, der dem Foto nach zu urteilen gleich aufgebaut ist. Reicht leider nicht für den Ausgleichsdämpfer beim FOX X2! Mir RS Ausstattung sollte es passen.
> Hat jemand noch einen Tip für nen alternativen Flaschenhalter?
> P,S, Falls jemand Interesse am Flaschenhalter hat bitte melden


Mein JAB ist in S (16") und ich hab einige Halter probiert. Der Halter is eigentlich nicht so sehr das Problem, vielmehr die Flasche zum Ausgleichsbehälter. Daher wäre die Lösung eine Flasche mit dem Heißluftföhn entsprechend anzupassen/verformen.....da ich jedoch immer mit Rucksack fahre nutze ich ne Trinkblase.


----------



## Moesiz (10. Juli 2019)

Das sieht dann bestimmt mächtig Scheiße aus und die Gefahr, dass sich irgendein Stoff beim erhitzen in der Flasche löst ist mir auch zu hoch.
Denke ein Flaschenhalter den man mit der unteren Schraube, ganz unten ausgerichtet montieren könnte würde vielleicht passen...?

Mal eine andere Frage. Wurde bei euch Tubelessventile mitgeliefert? Habe die 10.0-Ausstattung mit Newman-Laufrädern. Das verklebte Band war auch nicht dicht...
Und ist bei eurem FOX auch kein SAG-Indicator dran?


----------



## Moesiz (10. Juli 2019)

Wie sind eigentlich eure Erfahrungen mit dem FOX X2 Dämpfer? Halte ihn nach etwas Spielerei für extrem Straff. Die vorgeschlagenen Einstellungen aus dem Handbuch haben vom Ansprechverhalten auch nicht wirklich gepasst. Habe nun gleich mal über 30 PSI zur FOX-Tabelle abgelassen. Trotzdem gibt der Hinterbau jede Unebenheit ziemlich direkt zurück. Irgendwie toll und verspielt, sobald es jedoch ruppig wird's nervös.


----------



## schweizerm (10. Juli 2019)

Moesiz schrieb:


> Das sieht dann bestimmt mächtig Scheiße aus und die Gefahr, dass sich irgendein Stoff beim erhitzen in der Flasche löst ist mir auch zu hoch.
> Denke ein Flaschenhalter den man mit der unteren Schraube, ganz unten ausgerichtet montieren könnte würde vielleicht passen...?
> mit Ausgleichsbehälter am Dämpfer ist immer die Flasche im Weg...….
> Mal eine andere Frage. Wurde bei euch Tubelessventile mitgeliefert? Habe die 10.0-Ausstattung mit Newman-Laufrädern. Das verklebte Band war auch nicht dicht...
> Und ist bei eurem FOX auch kein SAG-Indicator dran?


Das Felgenband in den Newmen ist nicht für Tubelessmontage geeignet. Musst entfernen und austauschen. Bei Newmen sind keine Tublessventile im Lieferumfang dabei.  Radon liefert immer mit Schläuchen aus. Ob Tublessventile dabei sind kommt auf den Felgensatz drauf an. Bei DTSwiss sind die glaube ich immer dabei......
O-Ring für das SAG einstellen ist bei mir dran


----------



## schweizerm (10. Juli 2019)

Moesiz schrieb:


> Wie sind eigentlich eure Erfahrungen mit dem FOX X2 Dämpfer? Halte ihn nach etwas Spielerei für extrem Straff. Die vorgeschlagenen Einstellungen aus dem Handbuch haben vom Ansprechverhalten auch nicht wirklich gepasst. Habe nun gleich mal über 30 PSI zur FOX-Tabelle abgelassen. Trotzdem gibt der Hinterbau jede Unebenheit ziemlich direkt zurück. Irgendwie toll und verspielt, sobald es jedoch ruppig wird's nervös.


ich hab den nach Vorschlag mal grob eingestellt - Sag 19 mm ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 85 kg mit Klamotten und Rucksack. Mir ist der fast zu weich wenn er offen ist. Einstellung des Sag etc. nur offen dann beachten:

_Stellen Sie den Luftdruck des Dämpfers (bar/psi) so ein, dass er
Ihrem Gewicht in kg/lbs entspricht. Bringen Sie die Luftpumpe am
Dämpfer an und drücken Sie dann den Dämpfer 10 Mal langsam um
25 % des Federwegs zusammen, bis Sie den gewünschten Druck
erreicht haben. Dadurch wird der Luftdruck zwischen der Positiv und
der Negativ-Luftkammer ausgeglichen; die Druckanzeige am
Pumpenmanometer ändert sich entsprechend._

Dann den richtigen Druck einstellen wenn der voreingestellte sich geändert hat! Und Vorsicht bei HR und LR Einstellung der Druck- u. Zugstufe. Kann sein, dass du das unbeabsichtigt wieder verstellst! Am Besten in das Einstelltool investieren (https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=1036#adjustingrebound)!


----------



## biking-wc (10. Juli 2019)

Mit ist er auch eher zu weich


----------



## MTB-Schwabe (11. Juli 2019)

Nach langem Hin und Her habe ich mich nach meinem Slide 150 von 2015 für das Radon Jab 10.0 HD als neues Bike entschieden. Nachdem ich heute niemanden bei der Hotline erreicht habe, versuche ich hier mein Glück.

Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 
Körpergröße: 179 cm 
Schrittlänge: 84 cm
Gewicht: ohne Ausrüstung ca. 77 kg
Laut Größenrechner lande ich damit bei 19''. Während ich beim Slide den M-Rahmen (18'') gekauft habe, tendiere ich nun beim JAB zum 20''-Rahmen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## wirme (11. Juli 2019)

Bei 1,77 m und 84 cm Schrittlänge, fahre ich das Jab im 18". Komme damit gut zurecht. Habe nur einen Lenker mit 40 mm Rise verbaut. Sonst passte das super. Der Lenker ist ja bei dem 2019-er Bike eh Serie. Sollte also kein Thema sein.


----------



## luftschaukel (14. Juli 2019)

schweizerm schrieb:


> Mein JAB ist in S (16") und ich hab einige Halter probiert. Der Halter is eigentlich nicht so sehr das Problem, vielmehr die Flasche zum Ausgleichsbehälter. Daher wäre die Lösung eine Flasche mit dem Heißluftföhn entsprechend anzupassen/verformen.....da ich jedoch immer mit Rucksack fahre nutze ich ne Trinkblase.









Ich hab mir von Topeak diese Adapter gekauft, damit kann man die Position der Schrauben vom Flaschenhalter verändern. Hat dann bei uns gepasst mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter.
Haben allerdings ein Swoop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (16. Juli 2019)

Moesiz schrieb:


> Habe den Blackburn Sideways montiert, der dem Foto nach zu urteilen gleich aufgebaut ist. Reicht leider nicht für den Ausgleichsdämpfer beim FOX X2! Mir RS Ausstattung sollte es passen.
> Hat jemand noch einen Tip für nen alternativen Flaschenhalter?
> ...


Ich habe leider kein Jab, aber ich kann den Specialized Zee Cage II - Left inkl. passender Flasche Specialized Big Mouth 24oz Bottle Trinkflasche 700ml empfehlen, passt in den engen Rahmen des Swoop 2017 Rahmengröße 16'' perfekt rein. Der Flaschenhalter ist nicht so hoch und damit die Flasche vorne etwas nach unten zum Rahmen kommt, habe ich an der unteren Befestigung eine Unterlegscheibe gepackt. Unter den Flaschenhalter passt sogar noch eine Halterung für die Pumpe. Es gibt den Flaschenhalter auch mit Entnahme nach rechts, aber da meine Vorderradbremse links ist, will ich lieber die rechte Hand am Lenker haben.
Viel Erfolg beim Probieren
Gruß 78


----------



## wirme (17. Juli 2019)

Ich habe gestern nach einer Tour von Dillenburg über den Rothaarsteig zurück ins Sauerland Probleme mit dem Rad gehabt. Immer beim trampeln hat der ganze Antrieb geknarzt. Kassette und Kette haben > 2.000 km gelaufen, sind aber nicht verschlissen.

Nach einer intensiven Suche habe ich festgestellt, dass die Verbindung Kassette/Freilauf die Ursache war. Ich habe dann den Freilauf mit einer dicken Fettschicht versehen und alles wieder montiert. Jetzt ist wieder Ruhe ;-)


----------



## Mobilizer (20. Juli 2019)

Hab nun seit ein paar Wochen ein Jab 9.0 MS mit Lyrik RCT3 2019 Charger 2 160mm und Super Deluxe RC3 2019. Mich würde interessieren wie ihr eure Gabel und Dämpfer eingestellt habt?

Interessant wäre:

Gewicht
Gabel: Sag/PSI, Token Anzahl, LSC, Rebound
Dämpfer: Sag/PSI, Token Anzahl, Rebound

Bin aktuell noch am rum probieren. Das mittlere Werks-Setup von Radon ist recht straff und v.a. stark gedämpft gewesen.


----------



## wirme (20. Juli 2019)

87 kg

Lyrik 25-30 % Sag 60 Psi
Beide Token herausgenommen
Rebond 5 Klicks zu
LSC 4 Klicks zu

Dämpfer 25 % Sag 170 Psi
Rebond 4 Klicks zu


----------



## Mobilizer (20. Juli 2019)

wirme schrieb:


> 87 kg
> 
> Lyrik 25-30 % Sag 60 Psi
> Beide Token herausgenommen
> ...



Danke wirme, für deine Daten. Hast du wirklich 60PSI drin? Das ist ja deutlich weniger als trailhead vorschlägt. 91psi bei 87kg.

Hat noch jemand ein Gewicht von ca. 80kg? Und kann seine Einstellung für die Lyrik RCT3 2019 bzw. Super Deluxe RC3 2019 am Jab teilen?


----------



## wirme (20. Juli 2019)

Ich hatte bis vor einer Woche noch 70 Psi drin. Habe aktuell 7 kg weniger auf den Rippen. Denke das ich so langsam wieder in Richtung 85 kg gehe.

Durchschläge hatte ich noch nie. Ich fahre CC und Trails mit 50 cm Drops, Sprüngen und vielen Wurzeln. Also kein Bikepark - da würde der Druck von 60 Psi nicht ausreichen.


----------



## thewerner (19. August 2019)

ist das schon wem passiert?


----------



## Chaos_666 (20. August 2019)

Sehr interessant, auch wenn der Typ ein wenig nervig ist...

Spiel mit dem Gedanken mir ein Jab zu holen und frag mich wie die Empfehlung seitens @Radon-Bikes ist.
Regelmäßiges überprüfen und bei ersten Anzeichen hiermit ersetzen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. August 2019)

Es wurden seit dem Launch des Jab vor zwei Jahren etwa 4 gebrochene Bolzen festgestellt. Beim 2020er Modelljahr werden daher Stahlbolzen verwendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wirme (20. August 2019)

Hängt für mich auch mit fehlender Wartung zusammen.
Habe jetzt ca. 3.000 km damit gefahren.​Ich prüfe regelmäßig die Drehmomente der Schrauben.
Gerade der Hauptlagerbolzen löst sich trotz Sicherung Loctite immer wieder etwas.

@Radon-Bikes :

Empfehlt ihr die Bolzen auszutauschen ?
Gibt es ein Umrüstset ?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. August 2019)

Aktuell sind Stahlbolzen zu uns auf dem Weg und können bei uns angefragt werden. 
Bitte dazu eine Email an [email protected] mit dem Betreff "Stahlbolzen Jab" schicken.


----------



## senkaeugen (2. September 2019)

Hi,

kann mir bitte jemand ein Paar Fragen beantworten?

-welches offset hat die Gabel des Jab 10 HD?
-welche Tretlagergröße (B148?)
-sind die Reifen von Werk aus tubeless?

Frage deshalb, da ich mir überlege ein Jab 10 HD zu kaufen und alle parts bis auf den Rahmen und den Dämpfer, auf ein Nukeproof Mega 27,5 C frameset umzubauen  
Den neuen Jab Rahmen würde ich dann verkaufen....


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. September 2019)

@senkaeugen 

-welches offset hat die Gabel des Jab 10 HD? 51mm
-welche Tretlagergröße (B148?) - soweit ich informiert bin, wird das nicht passen, da im Nukeproof "Threaded BB" drin ist.
-sind die Reifen von Werk aus tubeless? Unsere Räder kommen ab Werk mit Schläuchen. Für den Umbau auf Tubeless benötigst du Tubeless-Felgenband und Tubeless-Milch.


----------



## wirme (2. September 2019)

In den e13 Laufrädern beim 9.0 HD war das Tubeless Band schon eingeklebt und die Ventile lagen bei.


----------



## baconcookie (5. September 2019)

@Radon-Bikes wann kann man den ca mit der Vorstellung der 2020 modelle Jab und oder Swoop + slide etc  rechnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. September 2019)

Wir werden in den nächsten Wochen weitere neue Räder präsentieren, u.a. auch das Jab und das Swoop.


----------



## baconcookie (5. September 2019)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Wir werden in den nächsten Wochen weitere neue Räder präsentieren, u.a. auch das Jab und das Swoop.


----------



## Realityb (7. September 2019)

Chaos_666 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, auch wenn der Typ ein wenig nervig ist...
> 
> Spiel mit dem Gedanken mir ein Jab zu holen und frag mich wie die Empfehlung seitens @Radon-Bikes ist.
> Regelmäßiges überprüfen und bei ersten Anzeichen hiermit ersetzen?




Hatte meins letzte Woche nach dem Urlaub auseinander genommen, irgendwas knarzte und ich meinte das Irgendwo spiel im Hinterbau sein müsste. Mein Bolzen sah an ähnlichen Stellen "abgewetzt" aus und das Gewinde war an der Unterseite nicht mehr wirklich vorhanden. Beim Bolzen finde ich es allerdings eher "gut" das der etwas weicher ist als die Hülse im Rahmen, lieber Bolzen tauschen als das der Rahmen hin ist, auch die Lager waren auch nicht mehr die besten.  Wer hätte das erwartet. 

Hab dem Support ne Mail geschrieben und die haben einen neuen Bolzen (noch Alu) und Lager rausgeschickt, beim nächsten mal bestelle ich dann wohl den Stahlbolzen. Hab mir die Lagerung des Hinterbaus auch 1100km / 8 Monate, abgesehen von nachziehen auf Drehmoment, nicht wirklich anguckt, halte das aber für kein großes Problem. 

Das mit den Lagern hatten wir ja weiter oben im Thread schon, da die sind halt Generell egal welches Rad, nicht wirklich für den Job gemacht. Das sollte jeder mit einem Fully kennen.

Im großen und ganzen  Radon. Ihr macht das echt gut.


----------



## Mobilizer (4. Oktober 2019)

wirme schrieb:


> 87 kg
> 
> Lyrik 25-30 % Sag 60 Psi
> Beide Token herausgenommen
> ...



Hallo Radon,

ich habe nun mal eure Werkseinstellung für 82 kg an meinem Jab mit Lyrik RCT3 2019 angeschaut. Es sind ca. 70psi und 11 clicks von offen.

Mich wundert, dass die Werkseinstellung und auch die Einstellung von wirme komplett anders ist, als der Vorschlag aus RockShox Trailhead. (76 PSI und 8 clicks von zu)

Gibt es eine Einstellungstabelle der Werkseinstellungen bei Radon, die man vielleicht mal veröffentlichen kann? Bei Bestellungen gibt man ja weich, mittel bzw hart an. Ich hatte mittel angegeben und würde gerne die Einstellung für weich wissen.

Danke. Wäre super wenn man mehr technische Details zum Jab bekommen könnte.


----------



## Deleted 78298 (5. Oktober 2019)

Welche Einstellung habt ihr beim Rebound for die Fox 36 Factory am Jab 10? 

Mein Gewicht ca. 95 kg


----------



## Iceman1987 (6. Oktober 2019)

Servus
Habe mir gestern das Jab 10MS bestellt. Kann mir hier einer auf die Schnelle sagen ob da Tubeless Ventile mitgeliefert werden bei den Newmen Laufrädern und schon Felgenband drin ist.
Steht ja leider nirgends ein Lieferumfang auf der Hp von Radon oder bei Bike Discount. 
Im Voraus schonmal danke


----------



## schweizerm (6. Oktober 2019)

Nein. Newmen Felgen ohne Tubelessventile und das Felgenband ist auch nicht tubeless. Musst tauschen.


----------



## fastclimber (8. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage zum Jab. Das Rad gefällt mir gut und dürfte auch mein Anforderungsprofil treffen.
Ich habe mich durch diverse Testberichte durchgearbeitet und bin 2 mal darauf gestoßen dass man relativ frontlastig sitzt, bergab anstrengend für die Arme, Überschlagsgefühle...
Könnt ihr das bestätigen? Oder war das nur bei der Erstserie die da getestet wurde (Ich meine es war im Test der Enduro-mtb Seite).
Ich suche ein robustes Rad für Trails in Mittelgebirgen und Alpen, Alpencross, Rad (bzw ich mit Rad) muss längere und steile Aufstiege bewältigen und Trails bis gut S2 sicher fahren. 
Wenn die Geometrie aber Überschlagsgefühle erzeugt ist es nichts für mich.
Danke für eine Einschätzung


----------



## schweizerm (8. Oktober 2019)

Fahre das JAB 10 HD seit April auch auf grösseren Touren wie Tremalzo Pass etc. Hatte noch nie ein frontlastiges oder Überschlagsgefühl. Touren bis 100 km und 2000 hm sind gut zu schaffen aufgrund des geringen Gewichts. Ich glaube die hatten für den Test ein Vorserienmodel mit längerem Vorbau und Spacern etc. Für ein Rad mit 170/160 mm ist das echt gut. Hab nur ein Ovalkettenblatt montiert und Griffe gegen Ergon getauscht. Steigfähigkeit ist ausreichend und auf hohem Niveau für Bikeklasse (Enduro).


----------



## Deleted 78298 (8. Oktober 2019)

schweizerm schrieb:


> Fahre das JAB 10 HD seit April auch auf grösseren Touren wie Tremalzo Pass etc. Hatte noch nie ein frontlastiges Gefühl. Touren bis 100 km und 2000 hm sind gut zu schaffen aufgrund des geringen Gewichts. Ich glaube die hatten für den Test ein Vorserienmodel mit längerem Vorbau und Spacern etc. Für ein Rad mit 170/160 mm ist das echt gut. Hab nur ein Ovalkettenblatt montiert und Griffe gegen Ergon getauscht.



Kannst du die Gabel blockieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweizerm (8. Oktober 2019)

Nein. Die Fox 36 Float Fitgrip 2 kannst aber über low- u. Highspeed-Dämpfung relativ antriebsneutral einstellen. Im wiegetritt taucht die natürlich dann weg...wichtiger ist der Dämpfer Fox Float X2 Factory 2P. Mit dem blauen Hebel kannst die Plattform zuschalten. Ist zwar kein Lockout aber der Dämpfer beruhigt sich enorm.


----------



## Soldi (8. Oktober 2019)

fastclimber schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage zum Jab. Das Rad gefällt mir gut und dürfte auch mein Anforderungsprofil treffen.
> Ich habe mich durch diverse Testberichte durchgearbeitet und bin 2 mal darauf gestoßen dass man relativ frontlastig sitzt, bergab anstrengend für die Arme, Überschlagsgefühle...
> Könnt ihr das bestätigen?


Im Vergleich zu meinem 2013er Cube Stereo Super HPC 160 SLT sitze ich auch relativ "breitarmig" und am Anfang vorne sehr weit unten, da der Lenker ab Werk leicht "nach hinten unten" gekippt montiert war. 
Nach dem Drehen des Lenkers war die Position angenehmer, das Bike fühlt sich nicht "frontlastig" an, hat bergab mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad als mein Cube und klettert auch besser. Anfangs etwas "geschockt" bin ich jetzt voll zufrieden.


----------



## fastclimber (8. Oktober 2019)

Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Giant Trance aus 2016 , da stört mich die "hecklastige" Sitzposition. Muss man sehr aufpassen dass man Druck auf dem Vorderrad hat. (sonst sitzt man so wie ich mit gebrochener Rippe daheim ). Wenn das Jab gleich gut bergauf fährt und so tourentauglich wie das Trance ist, dafür besser ausbalanciert, käme das in die engere Wahl.
Ich fahre ab und zu auf der Schwäbischen Alb oder im Pfälzer Wald, Spitzkehren wären auch ein Thema (nein kann leider kein Hinterrad versetzen)


----------



## schweizerm (8. Oktober 2019)

Bin aus Murrhardt. Kommst vorbei kannst das JAB 10 HD Probe fahren. Ist halt Rahmengrösse 16". Schrittlänge 77.5 cm.


----------



## fastclimber (8. Oktober 2019)

@schweizerm, Danke, sehr nett von dir. Habe leider 88cm, das wäre unrealistisch, zur Not muss ich mal zu Radon fahren, kann man halt nur in der Halle fahren.


----------



## schweizerm (8. Oktober 2019)

Die haben auch draussen einen Testparkour. Wenn Testräder da sind kannst auch raus.


----------



## fastclimber (8. Oktober 2019)

Super, das gab's vor ein paar Jahren noch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 78298 (8. Oktober 2019)

schweizerm schrieb:


> Nein. Die Fox 36 Float Fitgrip 2 kannst aber über low- u. Highspeed-Dämpfung relativ antriebsneutral einstellen. Im wiegetritt taucht die natürlich dann weg...wichtiger ist der Dämpfer Fox Float X2 Factory 2P. Mit dem blauen Hebel kannst die Plattform zuschalten. Ist zwar kein Lockout aber der Dämpfer beruhigt sich enorm.



Den habe ich leider (noch) nicht


----------



## fastclimber (9. Oktober 2019)

Gehen auch Spitzkehren (ohne Hinterradversetzen  ) ? Auf youtube sieht man nur so Bikeparksachen, schnell, Sprünge, und relative weite Kurven. Eigentlich wurde das Jab ja als Enduro = Geradeaus angepriesen, soll aber für Enduroverhältnisse eher verspielte Eigenschaften haben, was mir gut passen würde.
Nicht dass ich erst in Bonn merke, dass man damit schwer ums Eck kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweizerm (9. Oktober 2019)

Das ist schon als sehr agil zu bezeichnen...im Vergleich zu meinem Slide 150 tänzelt das Jab geradezu um jede Ecke. Ist wohl durch die kürzeren Kettenstreben....hatte bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## baconcookie (9. Oktober 2019)

Aktuell sind nur noch Reste der 2019er jab im Laden, begrenzte größnauswahl, war die tage erst da. 
Also lieber mal anrufen bevor man hinfährt


----------



## baconcookie (9. Oktober 2019)

Da kommt auch schon das erste der neuen Jab


----------



## wirme (11. Oktober 2019)

fastclimber schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage zum Jab. Das Rad gefällt mir gut und dürfte auch mein Anforderungsprofil treffen.
> Ich habe mich durch diverse Testberichte durchgearbeitet und bin 2 mal darauf gestoßen dass man relativ frontlastig sitzt, bergab anstrengend für die Arme, Überschlagsgefühle...
> Könnt ihr das bestätigen? Oder war das nur bei der Erstserie die da getestet wurde (Ich meine es war im Test der Enduro-mtb Seite).
> ...



Der Test stammt von den 2018-er Bikes. Die waren relativ frontlastig.
Seit 2019 wird ein Lenker mit 20 mm mehr Rise verbaut.
Der Federweg der Gabel wurde von 160 auf 170 mm erhöht. Zumindest bei den Top Modellen.

Ich habe mein 2018 Modell umgebaut - Lenker mit mehr Rise.
Passt jetzt viel besser ;-)​


----------



## fastclimber (11. Oktober 2019)

Danke, alles klar, weil frontlastig mit Überschlagsgefahr geht gar nicht. Kann immer mal passieren dass man auf ein Hindernis kommt das einen stärker abbremst als erwartet. Vorne drüber fliegen wäre ziemlich gefährlich. Gut wenn das gelöst ist, nächsten Freitag fahr ich mal zu Radon.


----------



## biking-wc (11. Oktober 2019)

Geiles Bike, da brauchst dir keine sorgen machen. Hab meines aus 2018 zwar auch umgebaut, aber wirklich notwendig war es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bneuber (16. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage an die Jab-Fahrer, und zwar bin ich verunsichert was die Größenangabe betrifft. Ich möchte einen Rahmen in 20 Zoll kaufen. Laut Geometriedaten ist dieser aber nur 455mm (entspricht nicht ganz 18 Zoll) groß.
Kann mir das jemand erklären?
Danke


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Oktober 2019)

Das betrifft nicht nur JAB Fahrer 
Die "alten Gardemasse" kannst du heutzutage fast vergessen.
Ja früher entsprach 18" einem 46cm Sattelrohr. Heute gehen viele Hersteller hin und bauen Rahmen mit kürzeren Sattelrohren um dem Fahrer mehr Freiheit zu geben, gerade durch viele Variostützen mit 170 oder gar 200mm heutzutage ergibt das in summe eine sehr tiefe Sattelposition bei abgesenkter Stütze. Daher geht man heute eher auf die Grössenbezeichnung S oder M oder L usw.


----------



## fastclimber (18. Oktober 2019)

So heute war ich im Megastore und bin ein Jab probegefahren. Fährt gut, handlicher als gedacht. Was mich gestört hat war, dass der Sattel wesentlich höher als der Lenker war. Das dürfte auf einer längeren Tour recht anstrengend sein. Wobei mich das verwundert hat, auf dem Foto des Jab 10.0MS auf der Radonwebseite ist Sattel und Lenker gleich hoch. Ich hänge zum Vergleich mal das Foto dran wie das Testrad aussah. Das war Größe L, genau richtig für mich, bin 182cm, SL88. Vielleicht sind die Jab unterschiedlich? HD, MS.... 
Zum Vergleich bin ich ein Slide Trail gefahren, das war für ein 29 er angenehm, hat sich nicht so hochradmässig angefühlt wie andere 29 er , aber es hat sich vom Lenken her relativ unpräzise angefühlt. In Kurven hatte ich mit dem Slide ein Kippgefühl, dafür rollt das Slide gefühlt etwas leichter. 
Wendekreis (engste Kurve) war interessanterweise bei beiden gleich.


----------



## Deleted 78298 (20. Oktober 2019)

Die Sattelstütze ist recht weit draußen. Hätte man auch etwas mehr in den Rahmen schieben können. Hast du nicht probiert, in welcher Höhe es am angenehmsten für dich ist? Soweit hättest du sie ins Sattelrohr schieben lassen können. Hätten die bestimmt gemacht. Meine sitzt etwas tiefer.


----------



## fastclimber (20. Oktober 2019)

Die Sattelhöhe war so korrekt eingestellt, Beine waren beim Fahren nicht durchgestreckt. Ich bin 182cm groß und habe Schrittlänge 88cm, nichts besonderes. Ein XL wäre mir zu groß. Hatte noch die Hoffnung dass das 10.0MS aus dem Angebot anders ist. Aber das hatten die nicht im Laden, das Gefahrene a f dem Foto war ein 9.0SE (special edition, was auch immer special war).
Ich hab mir schon überlegt ob ich mir das 10.0MS schicken lassen soll, in der Hoffnung dass es passt, aber ich scheue das gechecke mit der Rücksendung, ist ja doch bissi mehr Kohle. Somit muss ich wohl weiter suchen. Aber danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Deleted 78298 (20. Oktober 2019)

88 ist schon lang. Ich habe 83 bei 178. Lange Beine. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. Oktober 2019)

Bei deiner Schritt- und Körperlänge solltest du ein höheres Cockpit wählen. Ein Jab mit 170mm Federweg wäre sinnvoller, da die Front höher baut. Beim Lenker wäre  mehr Rise in jedem Fall empfehlenswert.


----------



## Soldi (22. Oktober 2019)

Beim aktuellen Modell ist jetzt ein Lenker mit 35mm Rise verbaut.





						JAB 10.0 HD 2020 – RADON Bikes
					






					www.radon-bikes.de


----------



## Monsterwade (24. Oktober 2019)

Soldi schrieb:


> Beim aktuellen Modell ist jetzt ein Lenker mit 35mm Rise verbaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weiß jemand obs das auch in anderen Farben gibt außer grün?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Oktober 2019)

Das Jab 10.0 HD (MY2020) gibt es ausschließlich nur in grün.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (28. Oktober 2019)

kommen noch andere modelle?    oder 2020 nur das 10er?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. Oktober 2019)

Es kommen natürlich auch noch ein Jab 8.0 und ein Jab 9.0.


----------



## SkeenRider (29. Oktober 2019)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Es kommen natürlich auch noch ein Jab 8.0 und ein Jab 9.0.



Wann?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. Oktober 2019)

Voraussichtlich im Dezember


----------



## SkeenRider (30. Oktober 2019)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Voraussichtlich im Dezember



Weiß man schon die Specs bzw. dürft ihr schon was verraten?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (31. Oktober 2019)

Natürlich nicht.


----------



## rider1970 (13. November 2019)

Servus miteinander, 
Bin seit kurzem auch Besitzer eines Jab's (2019er 10.0 Hd), welches bei mir ein Cube Stereo 140 ersetzt hat. Gedanke dahinter war, die sehr guten Allroundeigenschaften des Stereos beizubehalten und die Abfahrtsperformance zu steigern (nicht das das stereo hier schlecht gewesen wäre    ), quasi die persönliche ,eierlegende womisau ;-)
Meine Frage bzgl der Fahrwerkseinstellung wäre,  ob es hier irgendwelche vergleichswerte/Erfahrungen gibt, oder habt ihr nach FOX Anleitung eingestellt?
Danke schon mal


----------



## rider1970 (14. November 2019)

So, gleich noch eine Frage hinter her   
Habe vorher mal den Flipchip geändert auf bb high, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das ich bei mir an der Wippe ein leichter Versatz zu den Sitzstreben hin erkennbar ist. Fest ist alles mit korrektem Drehmoment , Hinterbau läuft auch sauber und spielfrei. 
Ist mir und dem Werkstatt Mitarbeitern neulich in Bonn leider nicht aufgefallen 

Hat das sonst noch jemand an seinem Jab?
Kann @Radon-Bikes vlt was dazu sagen?


----------



## rider1970 (24. November 2019)

rider1970 schrieb:


> So, gleich noch eine Frage hinter her
> Habe vorher mal den Flipchip geändert auf bb high, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das ich bei mir an der Wippe ein leichter Versatz zu den Sitzstreben hin erkennbar ist. Fest ist alles mit korrektem Drehmoment , Hinterbau läuft auch sauber und spielfrei.
> Ist mir und dem Werkstatt Mitarbeitern neulich in Bonn leider nicht aufgefallen
> 
> ...



So, zitiere mich ausnahmsweise mal selbst   

War am Samstag noch mal in bonn und hab die Sache dort in der Werkstatt kontrollieren lassen, einfach um ganz sicher zu gehen. Wie ich mir schon fast dachte sind das Fertigungstoleranzen, die die Stabilität nicht beeinflussen. Das war mir wichtig dies auszuschließen, nicht das irgendwann in der Abfahrt mal was passiert. 
Mit den unterschiedlichen Spaltmasen kann ich "leben " ,nicht wirklich schön aber- für mich- doch irgendwie noch im grünen Bereich.Habe mir vor ort auch alle anderen Jab's angeschaut, bis auf eins hatten die alle hier leichte Abweichungen. Natürlich gibt es bikes anderer Hersteller, wo es sowas nicht gibt, aber da kostet halt auch der Rahmen gerne mal das 3-fache. 
Muss natürlich auch dazu sagen, das das P/L Verhältnis wirklich unschlagbar ist, zusätzlich zum Sale Preis habe ich noch einen schönen Rabatt bekommen da 2.wahl bike (mit minimalsten Gebrauchsspuren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jasibike (25. November 2019)

Frage an die Jab Fahrer. Ist jemand unter euch (die oder der) vom Slide 140 auf Jab umgestiegen? War letzte Woche im Megastore Slide Trail Probe zu fahren. Leider haben die kein Model in meiner Größe (22") gehabt. Bin dann 20" gefahren und mich richtig unwohl gefühlt, vielleicht lag es an der Größe oder den 29" Rädern. Spontan dann den Jab in meiner Größe gefahren. Was soll ich sagen, Top. Dass das Teil richtig gut bergab geht ist mir klar, meine Bedenken sind ,dass der Unterschied beim Uphill doch so groß ist dass es mich stört. Vom Gewicht her ist der Jab sogar noch leichter als Trail. Aber an die 11.2kg (mit Pedalen) komm ich mit keinem Bike von Heute mehr hin. Hoffe es ist jemand dabei der die Erfahrung gemacht hat. Dankeschön und Gruß


----------



## SkeenRider (25. November 2019)

Jasibike schrieb:


> Frage an die Jab Fahrer. Ist jemand unter euch (die oder der) vom Slide 140 auf Jab umgestiegen? War letzte Woche im Megastore Slide Trail Probe zu fahren. Leider haben die kein Model in meiner Größe (22") gehabt. Bin dann 20" gefahren und mich richtig unwohl gefühlt, vielleicht lag es an der Größe oder den 29" Rädern. Spontan dann den Jab in meiner Größe gefahren. Was soll ich sagen, Top. Dass das Teil richtig gut bergab geht ist mir klar, meine Bedenken sind ,dass der Unterschied beim Uphill doch so groß ist dass es mich stört. Vom Gewicht her ist der Jab sogar noch leichter als Trail. Aber an die 11.2kg (mit Pedalen) komm ich mit keinem Bike von Heute mehr hin. Hoffe es ist jemand dabei der die Erfahrung gemacht hat. Dankeschön und Gruß



Du solltest vielleicht nochmal das Slide Trail in deiner passenden Größe fahren. Ein Bike in der falschen Rahmengröße fahren und dann sagen das man sich unwohl fühlt ist jawohl klar.

Was suchst du für ein Bike? Ein Enduro oder ein All Mountain?
Das Jab und Slide Trail sind sehr unterschiedlich Bikes.
Das Slide Trail geht gut im Uphill. Es ist allerdingd kein Sprintwunder aber das sind beide nicht.


----------



## Jasibike (25. November 2019)

Ich wurde nicht alles auf die Größe schieben. Slide Trail in 20" ist nur minimal kürzer (Oberrohr) als Slide in 22" aber hat dafür 30mm längeren Radstand. Ich glaube es lag mehr an den 29-er. Mein Traumbike wäre 150 hinten und 160 vorne. Wenn der Jab gut bergauf geht komm ich auch mit 170 klar. Werde jetzt paar Räder Probe fahren. Nächste Woche ist Rocky Mountain Altitude dran. Der Slide Trail in 22" bekommt irgendwann auch die zweite Chance.


----------



## Mobilizer (12. Dezember 2019)

@Radon-Bikes Wie ist den das vorgegeben Drehmoment für die kleine Schraube am Flip-Chip? Auf der Schraube innen steht 12Nm. Das scheint für die kleine Schraube aussen aber ein wenig viel. Danke.


----------



## COLKURTZ (16. Dezember 2019)

Zusätzlich zum 10.0 HD sind nunmehr auch ein Jab 9.0 und ein Jab 10.0 (ohne "HD") als 2020er Modelle auf der Herstellerseite gelistet.


----------



## bartschipro (2. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, hab hier einiges gelesen und die Suche bemüht aber ichvdind nix dazu: wer hatvdas Jab schon mal als Mullet bike mit 29er Gabel aufgebaut und kann kurz berichten? Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (11. Februar 2020)

Servus miteinander, 
Weiß zufällig jemand ob und wenn ja wieviel Volumen spacer beim Fox X2 verbaut sind?
@Radon-Bikes evtl.?
Ist das 2019er Modell 10.0Hd 

Ich weiß, ausbauen und nachsehen wäre eine Option, ist aber mit nem gewissen Aufwand verbunden und nur dafür bin ich zu faul


----------



## Iceman1987 (11. Februar 2020)

Beim 2019er 10MS sind im x2 3 Stück verbaut.
Du kannst aber auch einfach den Code auf dem Dämpfer bei Fox auf der Homepage eingeben und erfährst alles


----------



## rider1970 (11. Februar 2020)

Iceman1987 schrieb:


> Beim 2019er 10MS sind im x2 3 Stück verbaut.
> Du kannst aber auch einfach den Code auf dem Dämpfer bei Fox auf der Homepage eingeben und erfährst alles


 
Danke dir   
An den Fox Code hatte ich gar nicht mehr gedacht ?
Dann wären allerdings auch schon die maximal zul. Anzahl von Spacern verbaut, hmm...


----------



## Iceman1987 (11. Februar 2020)

Ja ist die max Anzahl. Ich hab den Dämpfer auf 300Psi gepumpt und hab dennoch 38% sag wenn ich mich setze. ? Fährt sich zwar dennoch gut, aber ein Hinweis das man nicht schwer sein sollte wäre nett gewesen.


----------



## rider1970 (11. Februar 2020)

Oha, das ist ja schon recht viel sag. Bin erst bei 220 psi, ca. 30% sag. Mag es gerne fluffig,  deshalb die Frage nach Anzahl der spacer. Okay, dann werde ich wohl noch mal den Druck anpassen. 
Ist natürlich bei dir echt blöd, da schon max Druck und spacer   
Schon mal über eine Anpassung/Tunning nachgedacht? (z.b. flatout...)


----------



## Iceman1987 (11. Februar 2020)

Ja aber da es sich dennoch recht gut fährt und über alles drüber bügelt nehm ich lieber ein wenig ab und gut ist. Vielleicht lasse ich beim Service im Winter dann noch Anpassungen am Dämpfer vornehmen. Mal sehen. Wechsel die Bikes eh alle 2 Jahre


----------



## rider1970 (11. Februar 2020)

Ja, abnehmen wäre nicht verkehrt, Weihnachten und zwei Wochen krank lassen grüßen  ?  ?
Wo liegst du gewichtsmässig wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Iceman1987 (11. Februar 2020)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Ja, abnehmen wäre nicht verkehrt, Weihnachten und zwei Wochen krank lassen grüßen  ?  ?
> Wo liegst du gewichtsmässig wenn ich fragen darf?


 
mit Klamotten, Helm und 2 Liter Trinkblase im Rucksack 120kg.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. Februar 2020)

Kann ich nicht glauben - auch bei einem dikkal ?, da ja ein rel. Langer Dämpfer verbaut ist. Grundsätzlich wäre bei diesem Problem ein Tuning auch nicht das richtige.

Ist denn ein DruckAusgleich beim aufpumpen gemacht worden?


----------



## rider1970 (11. Februar 2020)

Könnte schon hin hauen,  bin aktuell bei ca. 95kg fahrfertig und 220 psi. Druckausgleich ist sicherlich gemacht worden. Gibt einfach Hinterbauten die mit schwereren Fahrern nicht harmonieren...je nach Dämpfer natürlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman1987 (11. Februar 2020)

Ja. Alle 50psi hab ich den gemacht. Wie gesagt das ist der sag im sitzen. Wenn ich mich zentral hin stelle hab ich natürlich weniger. Den sag habe ich per Hand gemessen und der ShockWiz der dran hängt sagt das gleiche. Passt also schon.

Hab einen Kumpel mit dem 2020er 10er Model. Da ist der Super Deluxe drin. Da komm ich auf 30%.


----------



## rider1970 (11. Februar 2020)

Interessant ?
Bei gleichem Druck nehm ich an?!


----------



## Iceman1987 (11. Februar 2020)

Nicht ganz.  Der hat ja ein ganz anderes Kompressionsverhältnis und alles. Denk deshalb kann man das nicht 1 zu 1 vergleichen. Weis nicht mehr genau wo ich am Ende war. Aber auch so um die 300Psi. Würde ja bis 325psi gehen soweit ich weiß.

Ich nehm einfach soviel ab bis ich bei 30% sag bin. Dann hab ich ein Ziel das mich etwas mehr motiviert ?


----------



## biking-wc (12. Februar 2020)

Ändert sich da durchs Gewicht so extrem viel.
Habe fahrfertig ca. 80 kg und fahre den x2 zwischen 175 u. 195 Psi bei 30-35% SAG


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. Februar 2020)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Könnte schon hin hauen,  bin aktuell bei ca. 95kg fahrfertig und 220 psi. Druckausgleich ist sicherlich gemacht worden. Gibt einfach Hinterbauten die mit schwereren Fahrern nicht harmonieren...je nach Dämpfer natürlich auch



Ja, das ist das Ubersetzungsverhältnis, wie viel fw man aus dem hub raus holt. Ist jetzt aber beim hab nicht sooo groß meine Ich.


----------



## Iceman1987 (12. Februar 2020)

Fährt ja dennoch gut eigentlich. Und die Lösung mit abnehmen ist auch die beste ?. 

So nebenher:
beim Yeti sb130 zb wird ein Dämpferdruck von 326psi empfohlen und beim sb140 sogar 375psi wenn man 120kg als Fahrergewicht angibt. Wobei ein so hoher Druck ja garnicht geht. Ist wohl normal das man mit dem Gewicht am Limit ist. Da lobe ich mir das raw Madonna v2. Da gibt es für dickere  Fahrer über 90kg extra eine einen anderen Rocker der das übersetzungsverhältnis ändert ?


----------



## schweizerm (16. Februar 2020)

Bin jetzt echt sauer. Der 2te Hauptlagersatz am JAB durch in 10 Monaten! Auf der Antriebseite ist die Welle so durch, dass die mitgetauscht werden muss. Also nicht nur preiswerte Lager kaufen, nein immer die ET-Tüte von Bike-Discount. Und nicht nur das, alle anderen Lager erneut schwergängig und versifft welche ich z.T. schon getauscht hatte. Lager immer mit Fett komplett gefüllt. Nein ich wasche nicht mit Hochdruck nur Handwäsche. Fahre viel und bei jedem Wetter. Nur sind halt die Lager überhaupt nicht geschützt. Am hinteren oberen Umlenkhebellager (Flipchip) kannst zwischen Abdeckschraube und Lager ne Centmünze klemmen.
Das Doppellager hinten an der Schwinge zu tauschen ist schwierig. Hab 2 h gebraucht um die Fluchtung genau herzustellen damit die Schraube wieder reingeht (auf der Seite wo das Gewinde auf der Gegenseite geschlossen ist).

Das antriebseitige Lager muss ich einkleben. Das erste Lager ist einfach so herausgefallen als ich es tauschen wollte.

Ich hoffe es sind nicht die Fluchtungen generell die das verursachen. Das Rad ist geil aber die Lager und die Abdeckungen gegen Schmutz nicht tauglich für so ein Bike. Immerhin hat das auch 4,5k gekostet.

So Frust abgelassen jetzt Lagersatz bestellen.

Hat sonst noch jemand solche Probleme? Ich überlege ob ich das nicht präventiv reklamieren soll......nur muss ich dann das Bike wohl einsenden was ich eigentlich net will.


----------



## void_lv (18. Februar 2020)

Ich habe auch ein lockeres Lager an einem fast neuen Rahmen.


----------



## schweizerm (18. Februar 2020)

void_lv schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein lockeres Lager an einem fast neuen Rahmen.


Ich klebe das mit Loctite ein. Sollte eigentlich bei der Wurfpassung schon werkseitig eingeklebt sein? Hab nur Sorge dass dadurch die Welle nicht fluchtet und daher der Verschleiss so hoch ist (5 Monate Standzeit). 

Vielleicht sagt Radon auch was dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## void_lv (18. Februar 2020)

Die Lager sollten meines Wissens presspassung sein


----------



## Iceman1987 (28. Februar 2020)

Hab von der Code RSC auf Hope V4 umgerüstet und dabei die Bremsscheiben auf 225/200 vergrößert. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das bewährt. ?


----------



## Iceman1987 (28. Februar 2020)

void_lv schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein lockeres Lager an einem fast neuen Rahmen.



Meine haben am Tag der Lieferung mit 0km schon gewackeln und waren furz trocken verbaut


----------



## rider1970 (28. Februar 2020)

Iceman1987 schrieb:


> Hab von der Code RSC auf Hope V4 umgerüstet und dabei die Bremsscheiben auf 225/200 vergrößert. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das bewährt. ?



Warst du mit der Code unzufrieden oder wolltest (noch) mehr Power?
Sind Rahmen und Gabel für die großen Scheiben eigentlich frei gegeben?


----------



## Iceman1987 (28. Februar 2020)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Warst du mit der Code unzufrieden oder wolltest (noch) mehr Power?
> Sind Rahmen und Gabel für die großen Scheiben eigentlich frei gegeben?



Die Code ist eigentlich echt gut. Aber da ich in der Gewichtsklasse über 100kg bin fing sie recht schnell an heiß zu werden und der Druckpunkt wanderte Richtung Lenker. Die Hope hat weniger maximal Power. Aber dafür ist der Druckpunkt bei der ersten Ausfahrt immer exakt gleich geblieben. Die Bremskraft war immer noch genug. Die großen floating Scheiben Helfen natürlich auch.

Fox gibt die 36er bis 220mm offiziell frei. Da wird sie die 225er überleben.
Rahmen kann ich dir nicht sagen. Hat gepasst und wird erprobt ?.


----------



## rider1970 (29. Februar 2020)

Heute die neue Ausgabe der bike bekommen (04/20) mit einem Dauertest des Jab's 9.0

Fazit: 
" Das Radon Jab ist ein richtiger Alleskönner und ein Rundum Sorglos Paket noch dazu "

Alles mag ich der bike ja wirklich nicht glauben, weiß aber zumindest das der Voglsamer (der Tester) seine Räder ordentlich ran nimmt, habe ihn mal vor zig Jahren im Allgäu? getroffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milanomafiano (23. April 2020)

schweizerm schrieb:


> Bin jetzt echt sauer. Der 2te Hauptlagersatz am JAB durch in 10 Monaten! Auf der Antriebseite ist die Welle so durch, dass die mitgetauscht werden muss. Also nicht nur preiswerte Lager kaufen, nein immer die ET-Tüte von Bike-Discount. Und nicht nur das, alle anderen Lager erneut schwergängig und versifft welche ich z.T. schon getauscht hatte. Lager immer mit Fett komplett gefüllt. Nein ich wasche nicht mit Hochdruck nur Handwäsche. Fahre viel und bei jedem Wetter. Nur sind halt die Lager überhaupt nicht geschützt. Am hinteren oberen Umlenkhebellager (Flipchip) kannst zwischen Abdeckschraube und Lager ne Centmünze klemmen.
> Das Doppellager hinten an der Schwinge zu tauschen ist schwierig. Hab 2 h gebraucht um die Fluchtung genau herzustellen damit die Schraube wieder reingeht (auf der Seite wo das Gewinde auf der Gegenseite geschlossen ist).
> 
> Das antriebseitige Lager muss ich einkleben. Das erste Lager ist einfach so herausgefallen als ich es tauschen wollte.
> ...


Bei mir ist nach 5 Monaten der Hauptlagersatz locker. Viel bin ich nicht gefahren... schätze 20 Ausfahrten, alles auf Trails.


----------



## Milanomafiano (23. April 2020)

Jasibike schrieb:


> Ich wurde nicht alles auf die Größe schieben. Slide Trail in 20" ist nur minimal kürzer (Oberrohr) als Slide in 22" aber hat dafür 30mm längeren Radstand. Ich glaube es lag mehr an den 29-er. Mein Traumbike wäre 150 hinten und 160 vorne. Wenn der Jab gut bergauf geht komm ich auch mit 170 klar. Werde jetzt paar Räder Probe fahren. Nächste Woche ist Rocky Mountain Altitude dran. Der Slide Trail in 22" bekommt irgendwann auch die zweite Chance.


Der JAB ist kein perfekter Kletterer. Er wippt ziemlich stark. Ohne geschossen Dämpfer ist er unangenehm zu fahren. Je steiler, desto schlechternatürlich.


----------



## Milanomafiano (23. April 2020)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Bin schon sehr erstaunt wie wenig Meldungen über Defekte oder grundsätzlich negative Anmerkungen es zum JAB gibt. Da ist seitens RADON wohl einiges richtig gemacht worden.
> Bin mit meinem JAB 10.0 in der zweiten Saison und immer noch mehr als zufrieden. Hatte bisher keine Ausfälle die ich Radon ankreiden könnte. Aus dem kleinen Problemen beim Slide C160 wurden wohl gelernt.
> Muss einfach sagen Top Bike.
> Wenn ich was bemängeln würde sind es einzig die verklebten Schutz-Protektoren am Rahmen. Die halten nicht optimal. Der Unterrohrschutz löst sich wenn man das Bike zu oft den Berg hoch trägt. Da kann man sich aber mit Kabelbindern behelfen.



Also ich fahre keine XC Touren, nur Trails und Enduro und die Hauptlager sind nach max. 20 Ausfahrten locker. Ich bin von dem Bike bis jetzt nicht ganz so begeistert.


----------



## biking-wc (24. April 2020)

Milanomafiano schrieb:


> Also ich fahre keine XC Touren, nur Trails und Enduro und die Hauptlager sind nach max. 20 Ausfahrten locker. Ich bin von dem Bike bis jetzt nicht ganz so begeistert.


Ich fahre den Berg auch nur hoch wenn es einen Trail zum runterfahren gibt. Bin jetzt in der dritten Saison und immer noch absolut zufrieden. Die Felgen sind zwar nicht mehr ganz rund, dafür kann aber der Hersteller wohl auch nicht's.
Habe zwischenzeitlich einige Lager getauscht, Horstlink vor allem. Sind halt auch Verschleißteile. Besser funktioniert es jetzt aber auch nicht. Denke nicht das ein rauher lauf dieser Lager etwas bewirkt.
Von locker werdenden hauptlagern bin ich verschont ?


----------



## schweizerm (24. April 2020)

Milanomafiano schrieb:


> Also ich fahre keine XC Touren, nur Trails und Enduro und die Hauptlager sind nach max. 20 Ausfahrten locker. Ich bin von dem Bike bis jetzt nicht ganz so begeistert.


Was bedeutet "locker"? Locker im Sitz des Rahmens wo es eingepresst ist? Oder der Innenring des Lagers hat Spiel über die Kugeln zum Aussenring? Wenn ja solltest du immer den kompletten Lagersatz bei Bikediscount kaufen und auch immer die Lagerbolzen -schrauben etc mitwechsel, weil die auch verschleissen. Lager sollest immer vollkugelige nehmen und die vor Einbau komplett mit Fett befüllen. Dann hast länger Ruhe.


----------



## Flocke12 (28. Mai 2020)

schweizerm schrieb:


> Bin jetzt echt sauer. Der 2te Hauptlagersatz am JAB durch in 10 Monaten! Auf der Antriebseite ist die Welle so durch, dass die mitgetauscht werden muss. Also nicht nur preiswerte Lager kaufen, nein immer die ET-Tüte von Bike-Discount. Und nicht nur das, alle anderen Lager erneut schwergängig und versifft welche ich z.T. schon getauscht hatte. Lager immer mit Fett komplett gefüllt. Nein ich wasche nicht mit Hochdruck nur Handwäsche. Fahre viel und bei jedem Wetter. Nur sind halt die Lager überhaupt nicht geschützt. Am hinteren oberen Umlenkhebellager (Flipchip) kannst zwischen Abdeckschraube und Lager ne Centmünze klemmen.
> Das Doppellager hinten an der Schwinge zu tauschen ist schwierig. Hab 2 h gebraucht um die Fluchtung genau herzustellen damit die Schraube wieder reingeht (auf der Seite wo das Gewinde auf der Gegenseite geschlossen ist).
> 
> Das antriebseitige Lager muss ich einkleben. Das erste Lager ist einfach so herausgefallen als ich es tauschen wollte.
> ...




Ich hatte so ziemlich die gleichen Probleme mit meinem Jab 10.0 von 2019.
Habe kurz nach dem ich das Bike bekommen habe meine Sitzstrebe zur Reklamation eingeschickt, da das rechte obere Lager (beim Flipchip) nicht gehalten hat und der ganze Hinterbau verzogen war wie du schon gesagt hast. 
Die Strebe wurde dann auch recht schnell und unkompliziert ausgetauscht. Jetzt hab ich allerdings ein dreiviertel Jahr später ein Knacken im Hinterbau und was ist es? 
Das Lager am linken Flipchip lässt sich per Hand rausdrücken und durch das leichte Spiel fängt es an zu knacken.. 

Und leider sind das nicht die einzigen Probleme bis jetzt, wäre das Jab nicht so geil zu fahren hätte ich mich schon lange nach etwas anderem umgesehen.
Fahrspass Note 1
Verarbeitung (eine gut gemeinte) 5


----------



## biking-wc (26. Juni 2020)

Hallo in die Runde bzw. @Radon-Bikes 

Welches Tretlager ist für ein JAB 10.0 aus 2018 das richtige bzw. zu empfehlen?

- SRAMDUB Pressfit MTB Innenlager 41 x 89,5-92 mm

- TruvativPress Fit MTB BB92 Innenlager PF41-89.5/92-GXP


----------



## TheRaven (26. Juni 2020)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde bzw. @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Welches Tretlager ist für ein JAB 10.0 aus 2018 das richtige bzw. zu empfehlen?
> 
> ...



Beide Lager sollten in den Rahmen passen (haben ja die selben und passenden Abmessungen), die Frage ist, welche Kurbel Du fährst, DUB oder GXP.
Bei meinem 9.0 ist eine GXP Kurbel verbaut. Bei mir steht es auch auf dem Lager drauf, siehe Bild.


----------



## biking-wc (26. Juni 2020)

Dankeschön für die rasche Antwort.
Ist leider auch GXP, dachte das DUB System ist abwärts kompatibel


----------



## rider1970 (23. Juli 2020)

Iceman1987 schrieb:


> Die Code ist eigentlich echt gut. Aber da ich in der Gewichtsklasse über 100kg bin fing sie recht schnell an heiß zu werden und der Druckpunkt wanderte Richtung Lenker. Die Hope hat weniger maximal Power. Aber dafür ist der Druckpunkt bei der ersten Ausfahrt immer exakt gleich geblieben. Die Bremskraft war immer noch genug. Die großen floating Scheiben Helfen natürlich auch.
> 
> Fox gibt die 36er bis 220mm offiziell frei. Da wird sie die 225er überleben.
> Rahmen kann ich dir nicht sagen. Hat gepasst und wird erprobt ?.



Servus, 
Wollte mal nachfragen ob du noch mit den großen Scheiben unterwegs bist oder wieder umgebaut hast, bin auch am überlegen umzurüsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman1987 (26. Juli 2020)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Wollte mal nachfragen ob du noch mit den großen Scheiben unterwegs bist oder wieder umgebaut hast, bin auch am überlegen umzurüsten



Servus.
Fahre immer noch die 225/200 Kombination mit Ts Power Belägen. Die Bremskraft ist extrem und lässt gefühlt nie nach.
Rahmen und Gabel scheinen davon unbeeindruckt zu sein. Werde das definitiv beibehalten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Uwe


----------



## Makkaneese (5. August 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein* Radon Jab 10.0* gekauft. Bei der Wartung der Hinterbaulager ist mir nun aufgefallen, dass am *Horstlinklager auf beiden Seiten keine Spacer verbau*t wurden. Im nachkaufbaren Verschleißset von Radon werden aber Spacer mitgeliefert (siehe Bild). Leider erreiche ich im Megastore seit 3 Wochen weder telefonisch noch per Mail jemanden, der mir beantworten kann, ob Spacer verbaut sein sollten und falls ja, an welche Stelle diese gehören. Deshalb die Frage, ob jemand von Euch mir da weiterhelfen kann.
Besten Dank!


----------



## CoilRocks (12. August 2020)

Über Radon/Bike Discount habe ich in den letzten Monaten immer umgehend kompetente Antworten bekommen. Vielleicht dort versuchen anstatt im Megastore. Sind ziemlich getrennte Veranstaltungen.


----------



## benni181 (16. August 2020)

Hallo bin am überlegen mir ein jab zu holen könnt ihr mir berichten wie zufrieden ihr damit seit und mal eure erfahrungen wieder geben vielen dank schonmal


----------



## schweizerm (16. August 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> Hallo bin am überlegen mir ein jab zu holen könnt ihr mir berichten wie zufrieden ihr damit seit und mal eure erfahrungen wieder geben vielen dank schonmal


Ist ein super Gerät..uphill downhill kann alles. Nur ist es momentan ausverkauft..........


----------



## Iceman1987 (16. August 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> Hallo bin am überlegen mir ein jab zu holen könnt ihr mir berichten wie zufrieden ihr damit seit und mal eure erfahrungen wieder geben vielen dank schonmal


Bin relativ zufrieden damit. Nur die Lager verschleißen echt zügig. Fährt sich gut bergauf, schön agil bergab.
Ist im Grunde kein echtes enduro zum ballern. Da wird es zu schnell nervös. Man könnte eher sagen es ist ein trailbike mit viel Federweg ? aber genau das wollte ich. Wenn du nicht damit ballern bergab Rekorde aufstellen willst kannst es kaufen ?


----------



## benni181 (16. August 2020)

Wie geht es bergauf? Ich bin mir net sicher ob ich 27.5 will oder 29 weil des jab gibt es ja nir in 27.5


----------



## Iceman1987 (16. August 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> Wie geht es bergauf? Ich bin mir net sicher ob ich 27.5 will oder 29 weil des jab gibt es ja nir in 27.5


Gefühlt wie mein Trance Advanced 1 27,5“ das ich vorher hatte. Es ist eben ein guter Allrounder der was einstecken kann. Weder berghoch noch bergab wirst du damit Rekorde aufstellen, aber es geht überall richtig gut. Bin mal ein jeffsy pro in 29“ gefahren. Das lief bergauf gefühlt nicht so gut. Dafür bergab und auf dem Trail dank der größeren reifen besser über Hindernisse. In spitzenkehren wiederrum war das Jab einen Hauch besser. 
Am Ende des Tages Geschmacksache und abhängig vom Terrain wo du fahren willst. Das beste ist immer noch auf einem Test Event mal Probe zu fahren.


----------



## CoilRocks (16. August 2020)

Iceman hat es oben gut auf den Punkt gebracht - volle Zustimmung. Bergauf geht es definitiv besser, als es die Enduro Optik verheißt. Ist halt ein All-Mountain mit viel Federweg bei geringem Gewicht. Ich fahre es viel im Bikepark mit engen Anliegern, da ist es super. Gelegentlich fahre ich auch damit bergauf, da ist es definitiv gut genug aber kein ausgewiesener Climber. Das Problem ist eher die Liefersituation, 2020er sind alle weg, bleibt gebraucht oder auf 2021er warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BuckminsterF (16. August 2020)

Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließend!
Würde es ohne schlechtes Gewissen weiterempfehlen.


----------



## CoilRocks (16. August 2020)

Bis auf Schrauben nachziehen, hatte ich null Probleme. Das Bike kam klasse aufgebaut und bei Fragen habe ich immer umgehend kompetente Antworten bekommen. Habe die Sinterbeläge der Code R gegen Trickstuff Power getauscht aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## benni181 (16. August 2020)

Meint ihr es wird eine 38er gabel verbaut bei den neuen Modellen?


----------



## Iceman1987 (16. August 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> Meint ihr es wird eine 38er gabel verbaut bei den neuen Modellen?



Wenn der 170mm Federweg bleibt denke ich schon. Gibts 170 und 180 nicht nur noch als 38er?


----------



## Iceman1987 (16. August 2020)

Iceman1987 schrieb:


> Wenn der 170mm Federweg bleibt denke ich schon. Gibts 170 und 180 nicht nur noch als 38er?


Wobei 38 an dem Bike unnötige wäre. Macht es schwerer und es wird dadurch nicht besser. Ich wiege fahrbereit 110kg und habe eine 225er Bremsscheibe. Selbst da hat man nicht das Gefühl es müsste vorne noch steifer sein. Dafür gibt es ja auch ein anderes Bike von Radon ?


----------



## benni181 (16. August 2020)

Ich muss jetzt  erstmal mein ghost ebike verkaufen dann wird es hoffentlich die jabs geben braucht jemand ein ghost slamr x 7.7 hybrid uvp 6500 verkaufe es für 3600


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wirme (17. August 2020)

Kann das auch so bestätigen.
Mein Jab hat ca. 5.000 km gelaufen.
Die SDG Dropper hat es mittlerweile hinter sich.
Ansonsten hab ich nur Verschleißteile getauscht.

Für längere Ausfahrten bei guten Wetter, hab ich nen zweiten Laufradsatz.
Mache auch schon mal 6 - 7 Stunden am Stück durch die Sauerländer Wälder.


----------



## Soldi (22. August 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> Hallo bin am überlegen mir ein jab zu holen könnt ihr mir berichten wie zufrieden ihr damit seit und mal eure erfahrungen wieder geben vielen dank schonmal





Iceman1987 schrieb:


> Bin relativ zufrieden damit. Nur die Lager verschleißen echt zügig.


Kann mich anschließen, tausche eben nach nem halben Jahr das erste mal die Hinterbaulager weil Sie spürbar und hörbar schlecht gelaufen sind. Verschlissen waren sie nicht aber verrostet und extrem verdreckt.
Die Komponenten bzw. Preis- / Leistung sind ein Traum. Das Bike ist leicht, agil und steckt einiges weg.


----------



## Soldi (24. August 2020)

Makkaneese schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein* Radon Jab 10.0* gekauft. Bei der Wartung der Hinterbaulager ist mir nun aufgefallen, dass am *Horstlinklager auf beiden Seiten keine Spacer verbau*t wurden. Im nachkaufbaren Verschleißset von Radon werden aber Spacer mitgeliefert (siehe Bild). Leider erreiche ich im Megastore seit 3 Wochen weder telefonisch noch per Mail jemanden, der mir beantworten kann, ob Spacer verbaut sein sollten und falls ja, an welche Stelle diese gehören. Deshalb die Frage, ob jemand von Euch mir da weiterhelfen kann.
> Besten Dank!Anhang anzeigen 1094494


Die Lager werden jeweils mit dem Bund nach außen eingebaut, eines von Außen bis zum Anschlag einpressen (in der Kettenstrebe ist in der mitte ein kleiner Bund),danach die Distanz in den Raum zwischen den Bund legen und das andere Lager dagegen einpressen. So liegen die Außenringe der Lager auf dem Bund auf, die Innenringe werden durch den Spacer auf Distenz gehalten.


----------



## biking-wc (27. August 2020)

Hi, möchte hinten am JAB eine 200 und vorne eine 225 Bremsscheibe verbauen (bei Code RSC)
Was könnt ihr empfehlen?
 - Scheibe
 - Adapter 
Wo sind die Teile zu bekommen?


----------



## rider1970 (27. August 2020)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Hi, möchte hinten am JAB eine 200 und vorne eine 225 Bremsscheibe verbauen (bei Code RSC)
> Was könnt ihr empfehlen?
> 
> Scheibe
> ...



Servus, 
Habe Scheiben und Adapter von Galfer verbaut. 
Galfer Waved Fixed 223/203mm und die zugehörigen Adapter +40 vorne und +20/23mm hinten. Scheiben in der etwas dickeren ebike Version mit 2,0mm. Bestellt bei maciag offroad. 

Dazu noch neue TS Power Beläge ( Amazon)


----------



## biking-wc (27. August 2020)

Dankeschön "rider1970"


----------



## rider1970 (27. August 2020)

Gerne doch


----------



## CoilRocks (29. August 2020)

Sagt mal Leute, bin mit meinem Jab insgesamt ja echt zufrieden und hab das weiter oben auch schon kund getan. War jetzt paar Tage in Saalbach, wo es auch paar echte high Speed Passagen gibt. So richtig gut hat sich das ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr angefühlt, hab aber auch keinen Vergleich mit was anderem. Wie seht Ihr das, meist liegt es ja doch eher am Fahrer... ?


----------



## Soldi (29. August 2020)

War im Juni in einer Gruppe in Saalbach und vor einem Monat in Sölden. Kommt drauf an, was Du willst. Für ein 27,5"er läuft es gut, vielleicht rollen mache 29"er auf schnellen Passgen besser, aber in verblockten und winkligen Passagen hast Du dann wieder Vorteile.


----------



## schweizerm (29. August 2020)

Uphill99 schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute, bin mit meinem Jab insgesamt ja echt zufrieden und hab das weiter oben auch schon kund getan. War jetzt paar Tage in Saalbach, wo es auch paar echte high Speed Passagen gibt. So richtig gut hat sich das ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr angefühlt, hab aber auch keinen Vergleich mit was anderem. Wie seht Ihr das, meist liegt es ja doch eher am Fahrer... ?


Also mein 10 HD läuft und liegt ganz gut. Im geradeaus Vollgasbolzen wirds schon etwas nervös, dafür is es sehr agil im handling da sehr leicht, wendig und uphill bombe für den Federweg. Der X2 Dämpfer ist nicht ganz einfach abzustimmen. Musste viel probieren. Hast dein Fahrwerk gut abgestimmt? Evtl. ist hier noch potential? Wenn nicht selbst zurecht kommst kannst ja mal einen Shockwiz ausleihen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoilRocks (29. August 2020)

Danke, Leute. Werde mit dem FW weiter arbeiten. Habe die Zugstufen eher auf der schnellen Seite gefahren. Vielleicht gehe ich mal wieder etwas zurück. Kam mir vorher etwas überdämpft vor. Aber ist ja auch immer eine Frage des Trails.

Habe das RS Fahrwerk aus dem 10.0 2019.


----------



## Soldi (30. August 2020)

Diese Beschreibung hier bringt es auf den Punkt:
Testergebnis
FAZIT „DAS JAB IST KEIN MINI-DOWNHILLER, SONDERN EIN ENDURO IM URSPRÜNGLICHEN SINNE. GEWICHT UND VORTRIEB MACHEN DAS BIKE UNSCHLAGBAR BERGAUF. BERGAB MUSS SICH DAS JAB DENNOCH NICHT VERSTECKEN, AUCH WENN DIE AUF DOWNHILL GEPOLTEN 29ER MEHR SOUVERÄNITÄT BESITZEN. FÜR DEN NEUEN PREIS VON 3999 EURO IST DIE AUSSTATTUNG WAHNSINN.“


----------



## wirme (30. August 2020)

Hab auch das RS Fahrwerk. Das Jab ist ein agiles, spritziges und verspieltes Bike. Verlangt aber nach mehr Kontrolle. Wer Komfort wie auf einem Sofa sucht, ist bei dem Jab falsch aufgehoben.

Hab gestern ne schöne Tour mit meinem Jab gemacht. Von zuhause über den Rothaarsteig zum Kahlen Asten und durchs Tal wieder zurück. 102 km und 1.670 Höhenmeter. Auch so was geht mit dem Jab.


----------



## CoilRocks (6. September 2020)

Geht mir nicht um Komfort, sondern um das Fahrverhalten bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten im ruppigen Gelände. Habe jetzt die Lyrik RC2 neu abgestimmt und mir schwerere Schwalbe Reifen mit Super Gravity Karkasse aufgezogen, um Stabilität und Laufruhe zu erhöhen.

Kann am Freitag wieder testen. Soll halt ein wenig das sein, nach dem es aussieht und weniger ein Trail Bike, das auch noch gut klettern können muss/soll. Ist für mich auch keine Frage der Laufradgröße, denn es gibt genug 27,5er, die schnell und sicher runter kommen.


----------



## CoilRocks (11. September 2020)

Jetzt bin ich mit folgendem Setup komplett happy mit meinem 10.0 2019 (75 kg):

Lyrik RC2: 65 psi, Zugstufe 13 Klicks (von 20), LSC 12 Klicks (von 19), HSC Mittenposition/3 Klicks (von 5).
Super Deluxe RC3: 140 psi, Zugstufe 6 Klicks (von 8), LSC auf Mid (!), sonst zu wenig Druckstufen-Dämpfung und Gegenhalt hinten.
Zugstufen beide eher offen für möglichst hohen Federarbeitspunkt und viel Pop. Federn eher weich mit höherer Druckstufen-Dämpfung für Stabilität.

Alle Klicks von zu aus gezählt, erster Rastpunkt = 1, also zu = Nr. 1.

Für mehr Stabilität im Downhill: Magic Mary ultrasoft und Hans Dampf soft in Super Gravity Ausführung. Fährt sich deutlich anders als die leichten Snake Skin Versionen, weiterhin hat der Hans ein anderes Profil in SG mit viel stärkeren Seitenstollen! Gut investierte ca. 250 g Zusatzgewicht pro Reifen ggü. Snake Skin, die Trailbiker und Gewichtsfetischisten unter Euch werden aufschreien aber mein Jab fährt überwiegend runter und allein die bessere Eigendämpfung ist es wert!


----------



## DonCarbon (16. September 2020)

NicoBXL schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich habe im Juni ein *Radon JAB 10.0* (Rahmengröße 16) bestellt.
> 
> ...


So, das gleiche ist bei meinem JAB nun auch passiert, ärgert mich, da ich mich jetzt darum kümmern sollte, nicht das es schlimmer wird. Meine Freundin hat ein Trek (auch aus Carbon)  und hat seit 6 Jahren keine Probleme. Ich habe mein Radon seit 2 Jahren. Und ich habe die Schraube dort nicht zu fest gezogen. Habe sogar noch Carbon Montage Paste benutzt. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so einer Reparatur?


----------



## wirme (11. Oktober 2020)

Ich fahre mein Jab jetzt etwas über 2 Jahre. Die Laufleistung liegt bei 6.000 km. Trails + Waldautobahnen - keine Bikepark Einsätze. Ich fahre bei jeden Wetter - auch im Winter. Diese Woche hab ich eine neue Dropper verbaut. Ansonsten bin ich bis auf Verschleißteile vor größeren Reparaturen verschont geblieben. Ich bin also nach wie vor zufrieden.

Ich werde diesen Winter für eine große Revision nutzen.


----------



## benni181 (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo weiss jemand wann des neue jab rauskommt?


----------



## CoilRocks (24. Oktober 2020)

Das 10.0 HD mit Fox 38 ist gerade auf die Website gekommen - sehr cool 😎! Eine Entscheidung zum Swoop CF wird sehr schwer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni181 (24. Oktober 2020)

Hä das jab ist doch noch nicht rausgekommeb


----------



## Soldi (24. Oktober 2020)

Radon Jab 10.0 HD kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Enduro in Reinform - so lässt sich unser Topmodell Jab 10.0 HD treffend beschreiben. Spielerisch, leicht und wendig fährt sich unser Jab und wird Dich auf dem Trail schnell in seinen Bann ziehen. Der superleichte Vollcarbonrahmen ist eine optimale Basis für wilde Enduro-Abenteuer. Bezogen auf...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Soldi (24. Oktober 2020)

Uphill99 schrieb:


> Das 10.0 HD mit Fox 38 ist gerade auf die Website gekommen - sehr cool 😎! Eine Entscheidung zum Swoop CF wird sehr schwer...


Ist schon ein cooles Bike, leider scheint es immer schwerer zu werden.


----------



## rider1970 (24. Oktober 2020)

Denke mal das sind die super trail Reifen und die 38er , Rahmen scheint unverändert (leicht) zu sein 🤔


----------



## CoilRocks (24. Oktober 2020)

So isses. Das Gewicht wird sowieso überschätzt. Lieber 2x 150g in eine gescheite Karkasse investieren. Die Code wiegt auch etwas mehr als die G2 vom alten HD. Und die 38er sowieso. Klasse Bike!


----------



## siebenacht (26. Oktober 2020)

Die Farbe geht gar nicht und eine 38er Fox passt zu dem Rad überhaupt nicht, na wenigstens keine Leichtkarkassen mehr. Trotzdem fand ich das 2020er Modell passender zum Einsatzbereich.
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (26. Oktober 2020)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Die Farbe geht gar nicht und eine 38er Fox passt zu dem Rad überhaupt nicht, na wenigstens keine Leichtkarkassen mehr. Trotzdem fand ich das 2020er Modell passender zum Einsatzbereich.
> Gruß 78



Geschmäcker sind verschieden, würde ich sagen


----------



## Scombrus (27. Oktober 2020)

Uphill99 schrieb:


> Das 10.0 HD mit Fox 38 ist gerade auf die Website gekommen - sehr cool 😎! Eine Entscheidung zum Swoop CF wird sehr schwer...



Wird es denn noch weitere Versionen gegen?


----------



## CoilRocks (27. Oktober 2020)

Bin zwar nicht der Produktmanager aber meine Glaskugel geht schwer davon aus, dass über die nächsten Wochen zwei nach unten abgestufte Varianten kommen werden, damit das Jab-Portfolio für die kommende Saison wieder komplett lieferfähig ist.


----------



## siebenacht (27. Oktober 2020)

Was ist denn eigentlich an dem 2021er Modell so schwer, das es gegenüber dem 2020er Modell um 1,1kg zugelegt hat? Da wiegt ja mein schweres altes getuntes 2017er Alu-Swoop 170 mit seriösen Enduroreifen (MM SG vorn und TK Protection hinten) und schwereren Laufrädern weniger.
Gruß 78


----------



## schweizerm (27. Oktober 2020)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich an dem 2021er Modell so schwer, das es gegenüber dem 2020er Modell um 1,1kg zugelegt hat? Da wiegt ja mein schweres altes getuntes 2017er Alu-Swoop 170 mit seriösen Enduroreifen (MM SG vorn und TK Protection hinten) und schwereren Laufrädern weniger.
> Gruß 78



Durch Reifen + 38er Gabel = ca. 1 kg gesamt dadurch schwerer
Gabel von Fox 36er zu 38er = ca. 0,2-0,3 kg
Bei den Reifen ist das echt krass
JAB 10 HD 2021

Reifen vorneSchwalbe Magic Mary, Addix-Soft, Super Trail, TLE, 27.5" x 2.4" - *Gewicht ca. 1.14 kg*Reifen hintenSchwalbe Big Betty, Addix-Soft, Super Trail, TLE, 27.5" x 2.4" - *Gewicht ca. 1.22 kg*

JAB 10 HD 2020

Reifen vorneSchwalbe Magic Mary, Addix-Soft, TLE, Kevlar, 27.5" x 2.35" - *Gewicht ca. 0,835 kg*Reifen hintenSchwalbe Hans Dampf, Addix-Speedgrip, TLE, Kevlar, 27.5" x 2.35" - *Gewicht ca. 0,795 kg*


----------



## CoilRocks (27. Oktober 2020)

Dafür bekommt ihr auch passende Reifen zum Bike und keine Dünnwandversionen, die Nachteile bei Eigendämpfung und Pannenschutz haben. Beim Jab kommt noch dazu, dass etwas mehr Gewicht an der rotierenden Masse die Downhill Performance verbessert, das war oft ein Kritikpunkt in Tests. Also alles richtig gemacht und nicht der Versuchung erlegen (wie einige andere), das Spec Gewicht um jeden Preis zu drücken, weil einige (immer noch) denken, das würde in jedem Fall zu besseren Eigenschaften führen. Wer eine XC-Rakete sucht, ist hier ohnehin falsch.

Bei der 38er hat man bei Fox und 170 mm eh keine Wahl mehr, die 36er gibt es 2021 nicht mehr in der Länge. Eine RS Version könnte theoretisch wieder mit der Lyrik um die Ecke kommen, hier gibt es Koexistenz mit der Zeb. Wir werden sehen...

Edit: Wem die Reifen nicht passen, kann ja tauschen - ich muss das jetzt nicht mehr!


----------



## baconcookie (27. Oktober 2020)

Ein komplettbike nach den Reifen beurteilen? Das ist doch neben griffen und Sattel eigentlich auch mit das erste was direkt runterfliegt we doch da jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben nach Einsatzbereich, fahrstil und Systemgewicht hat


----------



## wirme (27. Oktober 2020)

Auf den original Laufrädern sind und waren bei mir MM und HD in Soft drauf. Ich hab mir sofort ein paar Zweitlaufräder bei das JAB gekauft. Im Winter sind da Schwalbe Ice Spiker drauf. Im Sommer Trail King und Mountain King in BlackChili. So bin ich halt relativ flexibel.


----------



## CoilRocks (28. Oktober 2020)

schweizerm schrieb:


> Durch Reifen + 38er Gabel = ca. 1 kg gesamt dadurch schwerer
> Gabel von Fox 36er zu 38er = ca. 0,2-0,3 kg
> Bei den Reifen ist das echt krass
> JAB 10 HD 2021
> ...


Das Gewicht des Big Betty oben ist falsch. Laut Schwalbe sind es 1.140 g für den Super Trail wie beim MM.


----------



## CoilRocks (28. Oktober 2020)

Konnte man beim 10.0 HD eigentlich schon immer das Fahrwerkssetup auswählen? Ist mir gerade auf der BD Website aufgefallen, direkt unter der Auswahl der Rahmengröße:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (28. Oktober 2020)

schweizerm schrieb:


> Durch Reifen + 38er Gabel = ca. 1 kg gesamt dadurch schwerer
> Gabel von Fox 36er zu 38er = ca. 0,2-0,3 kg
> Bei den Reifen ist das echt krass
> JAB 10 HD 2021
> ...


Krass, dass die Super Trail Karkasse soviel wiegt, da wiegt ja meine alte MM Trailstar mit SG-Karkasse genauso viel. Vielleicht wäre vorne Baron und hinten Trailking die passendere Reifenwahl.
Durch das hohe Gewicht verliert das JAB aber gerade seinen Vorteil ggü. anderen Enduros, wenn man mit einem satten Superenduro aus Alu auf ein gleiches Gewicht kommt.
Ich fand das JAB von Anfang an geil: Optik und Konzept (leichtes quirliges Enduro) mit Allroundeigenschaften, konnte es aber selbst nie testen. Ein wenig abgeschreckt hat mich das Fersenproblem, dass man quasi in jedem Test lesen konnte und dann die hier dargestellten Fertigungsprobleme, z.B. bzgl. die Lager. Dann habe ich irgendwie den Zeitpunkt verpasst, mich für das JAB zu entscheiden. Irgendwie hatte ich immer etwas auszusetzen. Dann kam Corona und die Bikes waren plötzlich ausverkauft. Außerdem hat die Vernunft gesagt, ich habe ja mit meinem getunten Swoop 170 9.0 2017 ein potentes Enduro.



wirme schrieb:


> Auf den original Laufrädern sind und waren bei mir MM und HD in Soft drauf. Ich hab mir sofort ein paar Zweitlaufräder bei das JAB gekauft. Im Winter sind da Schwalbe Ice Spiker drauf. Im Sommer Trail King und Mountain King in BlackChili. So bin ich halt relativ flexibel.


Aus meiner Sicht kein Reifentuning, das zum JAB passt. Gerade der neue MK III ist ja keine Verbesserung zum einfachen HD und eher im AM-Bereich. Vorne Baron (nicht wesentlich schwer als TK, aber deutlich besser für vorn) und hinten TK, man hätte Reifen mit stabiler Karkasse und trotzdem noch ein leichtes Enduro. Mit etwas Feintuning könnte man so auf 13,5 kg inkl. Pedale kommen, ohne Abstriche beim Bergabfahren. 
Gruß 78


----------



## CoilRocks (28. Oktober 2020)

Vielleicht habe ich ja krumme Beine aber mein Kettenstrebenschutz hat so gut wie keine erkennbaren Schleifspuren von den Schuhen/Fersen...

Ein wendiges/quirliges Fahrgefühl kommt weniger allein durch +/- 500 g, sondern von vielen Faktoren, insbesondere Rahmengeo (z.B. Kettenstrebenlänge - extrem kurz beim Jab), Hinterbauprinzip, Dämpfersetup, ... Meist geht eine Optimierung leider zulasten anderer Eigenschaften.


----------



## schweizerm (28. Oktober 2020)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Krass, dass die Super Trail Karkasse soviel wiegt, da wiegt ja meine alte MM Trailstar mit SG-Karkasse genauso viel. Vielleicht wäre vorne Baron und hinten Trailking die passendere Reifenwahl.
> Durch das hohe Gewicht verliert das JAB aber gerade seinen Vorteil ggü. anderen Enduros, wenn man mit einem satten Superenduro aus Alu auf ein gleiches Gewicht kommt.
> Ich fand das JAB von Anfang an geil: Optik und Konzept (leichtes quirliges Enduro) mit Allroundeigenschaften, konnte es aber selbst nie testen. Ein wenig abgeschreckt hat mich das Fersenproblem, dass man quasi in jedem Test lesen konnte und dann die hier dargestellten Fertigungsprobleme, z.B. bzgl. die Lager. Dann habe ich irgendwie den Zeitpunkt verpasst, mich für das JAB zu entscheiden. Irgendwie hatte ich immer etwas auszusetzen. Dann kam Corona und die Bikes waren plötzlich ausverkauft. Außerdem hat die Vernunft gesagt, ich habe ja mit meinem getunten Swoop 170 9.0 2017 ein potentes Enduro.
> 
> ...


Hatte zuerst ein 2019er 10 HD mit Problemen an der Lagerung. Wurde dann Anfang 2020 gegen einen neuen Rahmen von Radon getauscht. Der neue bisher ca. 2500 km 0 Probleme. Das mit der Ferse hatte ich noch nie. Der Testet hatte wohl Grösse 48 und ist mit O-Beinen gesegnet? Hab Grösse 42/43 und Rahmen in 16"......

Reifen hatte ich HD evo addix soft vo+ hi aber hinten war der schlecht. Jetzt einen dhr II wt tr exo drauf. Ist viel besser.....


----------



## Soldi (28. Oktober 2020)

Uphill99 schrieb:


> Konnte man beim 10.0 HD eigentlich schon immer das Fahrwerkssetup auswählen? Ist mir gerade auf der BD Website aufgefallen, direkt unter der Auswahl der Rahmengröße:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1140526


Gab es 2019 schon.


----------



## CoilRocks (28. Oktober 2020)

Cool! Gibt es sonst auch eher selten.


----------



## wirme (28. Oktober 2020)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Ein wenig abgeschreckt hat mich das Fersenproblem, dass man quasi in jedem Test lesen konnte und dann die hier dargestellten Fertigungsprobleme, z.B. bzgl. die Lager.
> 
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht kein Reifentuning, das zum JAB passt. Gerade der neue MK III ist ja keine Verbesserung zum einfachen HD und eher im AM-Bereich.



Ein Fersenproblem hab ich nicht. Liegt vielleicht dran, dass ich die Magped Enduro Pedale fahre. 

Meins läuft jetzt seit 09.2018 > 5.000 km mit den ersten Lagern. Passt immer noch.

Die Contis sind noch TK2 und MK2 mit der Protection Karkasse. Die sind für einen AlpenX gekauft worden, weil die pannensicherer sind und leichter rollen. Die fahre ich bei trockenem Boden und wenn ich XC Tagestouren fahren will.

HD und MM In Soft bei ner 100 km / 2.000 Hm Tour in den Sauerländer Wäldern kommt nicht so gut ;-)

Habe seit kurzem eine 2019-er Slide Trail 9.0 im Keller stehen. Das wird wohl in Zukunft für die XC Touren herhalten.

Wobei ich das JAB viel lieber fahre


----------



## siebenacht (2. November 2020)

Ich hätte wohl damals mal das Jab testen sollen. Hatte auch so meine Bauchschmerzen zum Carbonrahmen bei einem Enduro, wegen Steinschläge und -kontakt usw. 
Passt eigentlich eine große Trinkflasche bei einem M-Rahmen rein? Vielleicht hat jemand sogar ein Foto mit Trinkflasche. 
Aller Voraussicht werden mir wohl die Modelle für 2021 bzgl. Ausstattung und Farbe nicht gefallen.
Schade, dass Radon je Version immer nur eine Farbe anbietet, da ist Canyon flexibler.
Vielleicht ergibt sich ja ein gebrauchtes Jab, dass ich dann nach meiner Vorstellung umbauen kann.
Gruß 78


----------



## biking-wc (4. November 2020)

Rahmengröße M, 800ml Trink Flasche, Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Ladeöffnung - funktioniert top


----------



## DonCarbon (4. November 2020)

Wisst ihr ob am Jab hinten 203 erlaubt sind? Bei Radon steht 200, jedoch gibt er die MDR P Scheiben nicht in dieser Größe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (4. November 2020)

downhill3800 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr ob am Jab hinten 203 erlaubt sind? Bei Radon steht 200, jedoch gibt er die MDR P Scheiben nicht in dieser Größe.



Wo steht das denn mit den 200mm am Hinterbau?
Habe da auch schon gesucht, aber nichts gefunden...


----------



## DonCarbon (4. November 2020)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Wo steht das denn mit den 200mm am Hinterbau?
> Habe da auch schon gesucht, aber nichts gefunden...


Steht direkt auf der Seite bei Radon. Gib einfach mal zulässige Bremsscheiben größe ein. Dann kommt eine Tabelle von allen Modellen.


----------



## rider1970 (4. November 2020)

downhill3800 schrieb:


> Steht direkt auf der Seite bei Radon. Gib einfach mal zulässige Bremsscheiben größe ein. Dann kommt eine Tabelle von allen Modellen.



Hast du da zufällig einen Link o.ä. ?
Bin irgendwie zu doof


----------



## DonCarbon (4. November 2020)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Hast du da zufällig einen Link o.ä. ?
> Bin irgendwie zu doof








						FAQ – RADON Bikes
					






					www.radon-bikes.de
				




Und einfach so lange scrollen bis das kommt was du suchst


----------



## rider1970 (4. November 2020)

downhill3800 schrieb:


> FAQ – RADON Bikes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dir   

Bzgl. 200 oder 203mm würde ich mir keinen großen Kopf machen, der Unterschied ist ja prozentual wirklich gering.


----------



## siebenacht (4. November 2020)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1144111Rahmengröße M, 800ml Trink Flasche, Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Ladeöffnung - funktioniert top


Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonCarbon (4. November 2020)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Danke dir
> 
> Bzgl. 200 oder 203mm würde ich mir keinen großen Kopf machen, der Unterschied ist ja prozentual wirklich gering.


Radon meinte das 203er nicht passen und ich da eine unterlegscheibe benötigen würde. Das größte maß der hinteradbremse wurde an die SRAM Centerline 200mm angelegt. Mal schauen wie ich das löse, falls jemand hier im Forum hinten 203er verbaut hat, wäre super wenn er was dazu sagen könnte


----------



## rider1970 (4. November 2020)

downhill3800 schrieb:


> Radon meinte das 203er nicht passen und ich da eine unterlegscheibe benötigen würde. Das größte maß der hinteradbremse wurde an die SRAM Centerline 200mm angelegt. Mal schauen wie ich das löse, falls jemand hier im Forum hinten 203er verbaut hat, wäre super wenn er was dazu sagen könnte



Habe eben nochmal bei mir nachgeschaut, meine Galfer Bremsscheibe hinten hat auch 203mm. Habe mir seinerzeit den entsprechenden Adapter +20/23mm (Bez. von Galfer) dazu bestellt, musste aber auch dünne Ausgleichsscheiben verwenden, damit die Zange richtig sitzt. Funktional völlig problemlos, Scheibe läuft sauber und liegt korrekt an den Belägen an.


----------



## DonCarbon (5. November 2020)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Habe eben nochmal bei mir nachgeschaut, meine Galfer Bremsscheibe hinten hat auch 203mm. Habe mir seinerzeit den entsprechenden Adapter +20/23mm (Bez. von Galfer) dazu bestellt, musste aber auch dünne Ausgleichsscheiben verwenden, damit die Zange richtig sitzt. Funktional völlig problemlos, Scheibe läuft sauber und liegt korrekt an den Belägen an.


Könntest du ein Foto von deiner Konstruktion hier rein stellen? Wie dick sind bei dir die unterleg Scheiben? Und danke für die Infos


----------



## rider1970 (5. November 2020)

Kann ich gerne heute Abend nachreichen wenn's arbeitsmässig nicht zu spät wird


----------



## DonCarbon (5. November 2020)

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, warum passt der 203 Adapter drauf, aber ist nur bis 200 erlaubt. Warum müssen dann noch Distanzscheiben drauf?


----------



## rider1970 (6. November 2020)

War leider zu spät gestern sry,heute sollte es klappen


----------



## rider1970 (6. November 2020)

So, hier mein Jab mit der 203er Scheibe hinten, dem entsprechenden Adapter und Ausgleichscheiben.
Habe mich bewusst gegen die Sram Centerline Scheiben entschieden, die Galfer machen einen sehr guten Job


----------



## DonCarbon (6. November 2020)

rider1970 schrieb:


> So, hier mein Jab mit der 203er Scheibe hinten, dem entsprechenden Adapter und Ausgleichscheiben.
> Habe mich bewusst gegen die Sram Centerline Scheiben entschieden, die Galfer machen einen sehr guten Job  Anhang anzeigen 1145606


Danke für das Bild, denkst du Mann kann auch die unterlegscheiben unter den Adapter legen?


----------



## rider1970 (7. November 2020)

downhill3800 schrieb:


> Danke für das Bild, denkst du Mann kann auch die unterlegscheiben unter den Adapter legen?



Theoretisch wahrscheinlich möglich, mir ist es so aber lieber, wenn die Scheiben zwischen zwei metallischen Elementen sitzen.


----------



## Soldi (7. November 2020)

downhill3800 schrieb:


> Danke für das Bild, denkst du Mann kann auch die unterlegscheiben unter den Adapter legen?


Glückwunsch zum 1000 Post. 
Solltest Du auf jeden Fall vermeiden um Geräuschen keine Chance zu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonCarbon (7. November 2020)

Dann lege ich die unterlegscheiben mal zwischen Adapter und Sattel. Ich habe alles mal ohne unterlegscheiben festgeschraubt, für mich sieht es so aus als ob ich keine unterlegscheiben brauch


----------



## DonCarbon (7. November 2020)

Ohne unterlegscheiben passt der Sattel und die 203er Scheibe super.


----------



## rider1970 (7. November 2020)

downhill3800 schrieb:


> Ohne unterlegscheiben passt der Sattel und die 203er Scheibe super.



Prima, dann mach doch bitte auch mal ein Bild


----------



## DonCarbon (7. November 2020)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Prima, dann mach doch bitte auch mal ein Bild


----------



## DonCarbon (7. November 2020)

downhill3800 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1146052


Der Dreck kommt von den neuen Belägen, bin gerade am einfahren 😉


----------



## siebenacht (27. November 2020)

Nun sind auch die weiteren Modelle für 2021 online. Leider passen mir natürlich wieder die Ausstattung und die Farbkombination nicht.  
Schade, dass Radon seiner Linie treu bleibt und pro Modell immer nur eine Farbe anbietet, da sind die Mitbewerber flexibler. Aber das Jab ist halt geil.
Ich finde die Ausstattung nicht ganz konsequent: 
Das 9er hat ein RS-Fahrwerk aber eine Shimano-Schaltung und Magura-Bremsen,
das 10er Fox-Fahrwerk mit Sram-Schaltung und Sram-Bremse.
RS-Fahrwerk mit Sram-Schaltung und Sram-Bremse wäre aus einem Haus, dann wäre auch Fox-Fahrwerk mit Shimano-Schaltung und Magura-Bremsen beim anderen Modell logisch.
Für mich ideal wäre schwarzer Rahmen mit Fox-Fahrwerk (36 Grip2/DPX2), Shimano-Schaltung und Magura-Bremsen, aber ist halt wieder nicht. Müsste also alles wieder umbauen. Wäre ja nicht zum erstem Mal so. Oder ich kaufe das Bike oder Rahmen gebraucht.
Habe mich nun mit dem Jab intensiver auseinander gesetzt und noch ein paar Fragen zu Euren Erfahrungen.

Hintergrund: Mein schweres robustes Enduro Swoop aus Alu (14,...kg) und mein leichteres Alu-AM (13,..kg) sollen einem leicht aufgebauten Jab (ca. 13 bis 13,5 kg) weichen. 
Das Jab soll für Enduro einsatzgerecht ausgestattet, aber ein Allrounder sein. Dazu werde ich einige Teile der bisherigen Bikes verwenden, soweit nicht schon beim Jab dabei:
-Gabel Fox 36 Grip2 180 oder 170mm Federweg
-Reifen Vorne Conti Baron Protection 2,4, hinten Conti TK Protection 2,4
-kurzer Vorbau 40mm Syntace
-Lenker: 760mm Syntace
-Bremse: sehr wahrscheinlich Magura MT5 --> wäre im Jab 9 verbaut
-Antrieb: wahrscheinlich Shimano XT 1x11fach mit Kassette E13 9-46

Funktioniert der RS-Dämpfer im Jab gut?
An einigen Modellen der letzten Jahre waren die Newmen LRS verbaut. Sind diese dem Einsatzzweck ausreichend robust und seit Ihr zufrieden?
Das Jab wäre mein erstes Carbon-Bike. Sind Carbon-Bikes wie das Jab für den Einsatzzweck Enduro ausreichend robust? Was ist bei einem Sturz oder einem Steinbeschuss in einem Geröllfeld?
Muss ich sonst etwas beachten?
Könnt Ihr aus Eurer Erfahrung Carbon für den Einsatzzweck Enduro empfehlen? 
Vielleicht mache mir einfach zu viele Gedanken.

In den Tests wird eigentlich fast immer über das Fersenproblem berichtet. Einige hatten hier geschrieben, dass dies gar kein Problem ist. Hat vielleicht jemand ein Foto von der Kurbel neben der Kettenstrebe oder das Maß Kettenstrebe-Kettenstrebe äußerste Stelle?
Ideal wäre natürlich eine Probefahrt, gibt es im Raum Berlin-Brandenburg einen Radon-Jab-Fahrer (idealerweise mit M-Rahmen), der mich mal eine Runde drehen lässt, gerne auch auf einer gemeinsamen Tour.
Gruß 78


----------



## baconcookie (27. November 2020)

Warum Rückschritt zu 1x11?
Warum leichte trail Bereifung am enduro? 
Da bei conti eher kaiser/kaiser oder Baron/kaiser jeweils protection Apex


----------



## Soldi (27. November 2020)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Nun sind auch die weiteren Modelle für 2021 online. Leider passen mir natürlich wieder die Ausstattung und die Farbkombination nicht.
> Schade, dass Radon seiner Linie treu bleibt und pro Modell immer nur eine Farbe anbietet, da sind die Mitbewerber flexibler. Aber das Jab ist halt geil.
> 
> Habe mich nun mit dem Jab intensiver auseinander gesetzt und noch ein paar Fragen zu Euren Erfahrungen.
> ...


Wenn es Dir hilft, ich habe mir Ende letzten Jahres ein 2019JAB 10MS im Ausverkauf geholt und kann versuchen Dir ein paar Fragen zu beantworten.
Die aktuellen Farbkombinationen der teureren Bikes finde ich auch nicht prikelnd. Mir gefällt auch der Gewichtszuwachs der aktuellen Reihe nicht, muss aber sagen, dass ich noch ein Downhillbike habe, was mit 16Kilo alles hat, was auch im Bikepark lange überlebt. Wenn es richtig hart wird bleibt das JAB zu Hause, wenn ich einen Sprung versemmle ist mir bei meinem Gewicht eine Doppelbrückengabel wichtiger.
Mir wäre deshalb in dem Fall eine 36er Gabel und die leichtere Variante der Reifen wichtiger, um ein agiles Bike im Gelände zu haben, mit dem man auch bergauf fahren kann. Dafür nehme ich einen Platten im Jahr in Kauf, wenn ich durch einen Dornenwald fahre.
Ein Bike mit dem Rahmen aufbauen würde ich an Deiner Stelle absolut nicht. Der Hauptvorteil des Jabs geht dadurch verloren -->ein Top-Bike mit guten oder sehr guten Komponenten zum TOP-Preis! Bis Du alles zusammen hast zahlst Du deutlich mehr, als bei einem vorkonvektioniertem Bike.
Als Bike für lange Touren war ich mit meinem Cube Stereo 2013 mit 160mm Federweg zufriedener.
Im harten Gelände, bei kniffigen Abfahrten und im österreichischem Saalbach und Sölden möchte ich das Jab aber nicht gegen ein anderes Bike eintauschen.
Die Newmen Laufräder sind imho Top, ein gutes Zeichen ist die weite Verbreitung an Serienbikes wie z.B. bei den besseren Modellen von Cube.
Carbon oder Alu kann beides gut oder schlecht sein, je nachdem, wie das Bike konstuiert ist. Ein Freund hat in Sölden letztes Jahr ein fast neues Alubike geschrottet, weil die Aufhängung der Dämpfung unterdimensioniert war. Dass es das JAB schon längere Zeit unverändert gibt scheint ein gutes Zeichen zu sein. Der Rahmen ist stabil, was mir nicht gefällt, ist dass die Lager der Federung hinten anfällig für Dreck sind.
Für mich war Carbon ein must-have um ein leichtes Bike zu haben. Ich hatte aber auch schon Rahmenschäden bei Carbon wegen Konstruktionsfehlern (Rahmen war eingerissen, bin unwissend noch ein halbes Jahr gefahren ohne was zu merken), hatte aber auch schon einen Alurahmen geschrottet dem ich zu viel zugemutet hatte. Bei Sturz oder im Geröllfeld hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit Carbon.
Die Ferse war bei mir noch nie ein Thema, ich fahre aber auch mit Klickies.
Rahmen habe ich Größe 20", wohne aber weit weg von Berlin-Brandenburg,
Gruß Soldi


----------



## siebenacht (30. November 2020)

Danke für Eure Antworten.

1x11 ist für mich kein Rückschritt, da 1x11 leicht, weniger anfällig und verschleißärmer ist sowie mit der E13 Kassette 9-46 endurogeeigneter, da vorne kleineres Kettenblatt für mehr Bodenfreiheit und hinten kleiner Schaltwerkskäfig für weniger Hängenbleiben möglich ist.
Den TK Protection 2,4 fahre ich jetzt auch am Enduro und ist mit Apex bestens für grobes Gelände geeignet.

Ja, natürlich wäre mir ein vorkonvektioniertes Bike natürlich auch lieber, aber wenn Radon die richtigen Teile an das falsche Modell schraubt.
Die Fox 36 Grip2 habe ich ja schon, weil ich mein Swoop schon damit aufgerüstet hatte.
Meine Idee: Jab 9 kaufen, Gabel, Cockpit, Schaltung, Sattelstütze, LRS für ca. 700 bis 800 € verkaufen und meine Fox 36 Grip2, Cockpit, Schaltung, Sattelstütze rein und LRS Newmen kaufen, Swoop und AM verkaufen und sogar noch ein Plus raushaben.
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rase (5. Januar 2021)

Suche einen Radon Jab-Rahmen in 18 Zoll, könnte auch gegen einen Jab-Rahmen in 20 Zoll getauscht werden.


----------



## Iceman1987 (24. Februar 2021)

Servus Leute. 
Hat zufällig jemand die Lagergrößen bzw Nummern vom Hinterbau zur Hand?
Rocker Mount: 6001 RS 28x12x8
Main Pivot: 6902 RS 28x15x7
Horst Link: 6801 RS 21x12x5(6,5) 

Shock Mount und Flip Chip fehlen noch. Die kann man leider nicht mehr ablesen.


----------



## kaku (3. März 2021)

Auch beim meinem Jab hat sich die Schraube vom Schwingenlager nach einem knappen Jahr gelockert. Gemerkt habe ich es durch ein Quietschen/Zwitschern bei jedem Tritt bei (sehr) steilen Anstiegen.
Es macht wohl wirklich Sinn, alle Hinterbaulager regelmäßig nachzuziehen ...


----------



## schweizerm (3. März 2021)

kaku schrieb:


> Auch beim meinem Jab hat sich die Schraube vom Schwingenlager nach einem knappen Jahr gelockert. Gemerkt habe ich es durch ein Quietschen/Zwitschern bei jedem Tritt bei (sehr) steilen Anstiegen.
> Es macht wohl wirklich Sinn, alle Hinterbaulager regelmäßig nachzuziehen ...


Bei jeden Bike macht das Sinn....


----------



## wirme (9. April 2021)

Weiß einer zufällig, welches Gewinde die Steckachse beim JAB hat ?
Ich bin dabei einen Burley Coho XC Single-Wheel Transportanhänger zu kaufen.
Ich müsste mal wissen, welche Achse da passt.


----------



## JaSon78 (10. April 2021)

wirme schrieb:


> Weiß einer zufällig, welches Gewinde die Steckachse beim JAB hat ?
> Ich bin dabei einen Burley Coho XC Single-Wheel Transportanhänger zu kaufen.
> Ich müsste mal wissen, welche Achse da passt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1246066


A) Bei Robert Axle kannst Du Rad konfigurieren.
Spuckt 1.0 thread aus. Ohne Gewähr.








						Biking with Kids In Trailer | The Robert Axle Project
					

Biking with kids in a trailer is possible with the Robert Axle Project. Our axles allow you to attach your Burley, Thule or other kid trailer to your bike.




					robertaxleproject.com
				




B) Leg doch Deine Achse einfach auf die Schablone und miss ab...

C) Oder Radon anschreiben, um sicher zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. April 2021)

1,0


----------



## DonCarbon (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo Leute, hat wer von euch schon mal das Jab mit coil aufgebaut? Ich bin mit meinem X2 zufrieden, möchte jedoch mal coil ausprobieren. Hat wer Erfahrungen? Wenn ja, was fandet ihr am Umbau gut, was nicht?


----------



## droide (23. Januar 2022)

Hallo Jab Besitzer, ich interessiere mich auch für ein Jab. Ich bin 170cm groß, bei einer Schrittlänge von knapp79cm. Nach den Angaben auf der Radon Seite liege ich zwischen S und M. Ich tendiere zu S. Wer fährt bei diesen Maßen welche Größe und kann mir bei meiner Entscheidung helfen?


----------



## schweizerm (23. Januar 2022)

droide schrieb:


> Hallo Jab Besitzer, ich interessiere mich auch für ein Jab. Ich bin 170cm groß, bei einer Schrittlänge von knapp79cm. Nach den Angaben auf der Radon Seite liege ich zwischen S und M. Ich tendiere zu S. Wer fährt bei diesen Maßen welche Größe und kann mir bei meiner Entscheidung helfen?


Hi, bin 169 cm mit SL 78 cm und hab das JAB in S. Passt perfekt, sehr handlich und wendig. Habe nur eine Sattelstütze mit 150 mm nachgerüstet.........das JAB ist momentan nicht lieferbar. Würde meins evtl. verkaufen.......JAB 10.0 HD mit neuem Rahmen.....


----------



## droide (23. Januar 2022)

Danke für die Infos zur Größe, und zum Angebot. Aber ich suche was neues mit Shimano Ausstattung.
Ich warte auf das neue Jab 10.0.


----------



## schweizerm (23. Januar 2022)

droide schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos zur Größe, und zum Angebot. Aber ich suche was neues mit Shimano Ausstattung.
> Ich warte auf das neue Jab 10.0.


Kann ich verstehen...komme mit der Sram 1x12 Schaltung mit der Abstufung der Kassette 10-50 auch nicht so gut klar. Riesen Gangsprünge....und die Code RSC is auch net so meins......Bremspower is ok aber ne bitch beim schleiffreien Einstellen.  Für ein neues bike wirst wohl dann halt länger warten müssen.


----------



## kaku (23. Januar 2022)

169 / 82 mir passt S perfekt. Habe eine OnePlus 180er Sattelstütze drin, ist bis zum Anschlag reingeschoben. Sehr geiles Rad ...


----------



## rider1970 (24. Januar 2022)

droide schrieb:


> Hallo Jab Besitzer, ich interessiere mich auch für ein Jab. Ich bin 170cm groß, bei einer Schrittlänge von knapp79cm. Nach den Angaben auf der Radon Seite liege ich zwischen S und M. Ich tendiere zu S. Wer fährt bei diesen Maßen welche Größe und kann mir bei meiner Entscheidung helfen?



Servus, 
Bin selbst 174/80, fahre M, passt mir sehr gut. Denke du könntest bei deiner Größe beides nehmen, je nach persönlichem Geschmack eben...
Woher kommst du denn? Vielleicht kannst du ja irgendwo mal proberollen 😉


----------



## droide (24. Januar 2022)

Ich denke ich mache mich bei Gelegenheit auf nach Bonn, und dann S und M direkt vergleichen.


----------



## DonCarbon (26. Januar 2022)

Weis wer welche Buchse ich für den Dämpfer benötige? 

EDIT: Erledigt, 22,2x8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonCarbon (6. März 2022)

Falls wer Interesse hat PN an mich. Verkaufe mein Radon Jab als Neuaufbau. Aufgrund eines neuen Bikes (TR Patrol)


----------



## biking-wc (6. März 2022)

Hi JAB Gemeinde, passt in den Rahmen ein Rock Shox Dämpfer super deluxe ultimate coil mit trunion rein und taugt der was?
Mei x2 aus 2018 hat einen Totalschaden.


----------



## rider1970 (6. März 2022)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Hi JAB Gemeinde, passt in den Rahmen ein Rock Shox Dämpfer super deluxe ultimate coil mit trunion rein und taugt der was?
> Mei x2 aus 2018 hat einen Totalschaden.



Sieht so aus als wäre in dem Bild über deinem Post ein RS verbaut, oder täuscht das?


----------



## biking-wc (7. März 2022)

Hat für mich auch so ausgesehen


----------



## biking-wc (9. März 2022)

@DonCarbon 
Ist das auf deinem Foto ein Shox Super deluxe ultimate coil?
Wie funktioniert der so am JAB?
Welches Tune hat er?
Würde mich über Infos freuen, auch wenn es etwas Werbung ist 😉


----------



## DonCarbon (9. März 2022)

biking-wc schrieb:


> @DonCarbon
> Ist das auf deinem Foto ein Shox Super deluxe ultimate coil?
> Wie funktioniert der so am JAB?
> Welches Tune hat er?
> Würde mich über Infos freuen, auch wenn es etwas Werbung ist 😉


Standard tune ML ist drauf. Funktioniert super, ist butterweich. Vom Trail spürt man weniger, gibt weniger Feedback da der RS Coil sehr schluckfreudig ist. Ich hatte keine Probleme mit Support im mittleren Federweg. Fühlt sich wie ein Mini Downhiller an. 
Das Radon Jab wird auf ein ganz anderes Level meiner Meinung gehoben. Coil am Jab kann ich jeden empfehlen. Das bissle Mehrgewicht spürt man nicht.

Das einzige was ich vermisse sind HSC und HSR. Damit hätte man den Dämpfer noch einen Ticken besser einstellen können(z.B Fox DHX2). 

Ich habe jetzt ein anderes bike (TR Patrol) mit dem neuen X2. Der kommt einem coil schon sehr nahe. Gefällt mir auch sehr gut!


----------



## biking-wc (10. März 2022)

@DonCarbon 
Danke für die Infos 👌


----------



## fschott (18. Juli 2022)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hab hier einiges gelesen und die Suche bemüht aber ichvdind nix dazu: wer hatvdas Jab schon mal als Mullet bike mit 29er Gabel aufgebaut und kann kurz berichten? Danke!


Gab es hier schonversuche? ich überleg auch aktuell es mal zu probieren mit einer 160er Gabel.


----------



## bartschipro (18. Juli 2022)

fschott schrieb:


> Gab es hier schonversuche? ich überleg auch aktuell es mal zu probieren mit einer 160er Gabel.


Also ich habe es dann nicht gemacht also auch keine Erfahrungswerte dazu. Habe ein Tyee 29 auf Mullet umgerüstet,  das kam dann schon sehr tief...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (21. Dezember 2022)

Habe ein paar Fragen zum JAB:
Gibt es eigentlich bei den aktuellen Modellen noch Qualitätsprobleme?
Anscheinend gab es in der Vergangenheit insbesondere Probleme mit den Lagern.
Bei einigen Test wurde ein wippender Hinterbau kritisiert, ist das bei den aktuellen Modellen so?
Wie lang ist die maximale Einstecktiefe für die Sattelstütze beim 18-Zoll-Rahmen, passt eine 180mm versenkbare Sattelstütze rein?
Die Leitungsführung unterhalb dem Tretlager und die Remoteleitung oben links in den Rahmen finde ich nicht so sinnvoll, kann man die Leitungen im Rahmen frei verlegen, also z.B. die Remoteleitung der Sattelstütze oben rechts reinleiten und unten links wieder rausführen oder ist im Rahmen eine Leitungsführung vorhanden?
Gruß 78


----------



## Soldi (21. Dezember 2022)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Habe ein paar Fragen zum JAB:
> Gibt es eigentlich bei den aktuellen Modellen noch Qualitätsprobleme?
> Anscheinend gab es in der Vergangenheit insbesondere Probleme mit den Lagern.
> Bei einigen Test wurde ein wippender Hinterbau kritisiert, ist das bei den aktuellen Modellen so?
> ...


Hi,
ich kann Dir nicht alle Fragen beantworten, aber mein empfinden:
Qualitätsprobleme Lager- die Lager vor allem die an der Antriebseite verdrecken leicht (bei teureren Rädern gibt es hier zum Teil zusätzliche Dichtscheiben) und neigen dann zum Rosten, auf keine Fall darfst Du da mit dem Hochdruckreiniger dran. Die Lager selbst sind in Ordnung, ausreichend dimensioniert und auch nicht schlechter als bei Großserienherstellern wie Cube, Canyon... . Bei meinem Cube Stereo 160, dass ich vor dem Jab hatte waren die Lagersitze extrem schlampig verarbeitet, es sind auch mal Lager in Sölden geplatzt, dass hatte ich beim Jab nie!
Wippender Hinterbau ist wohl Geschmacksache, es kommt darauf an, was Du mit dem Bike machen willst. Dass das Bike extrem zum Wippen neigte ist mir nie aufgefallen, da ich von einem Cube mit fast gleicher Federung kam.
Leitungsführung - war bei mir immer problemlos.
Wenn Du so viel nicht sinnvoll an dem Bike findest, warum kaufst Du nicht ein Bike, wo gleich alles passt?
Das Jab ist ein leichtes sehr gutes Allroundbike mit Top Preis- Leistungsverhältnis. Für das Jab spricht auch, dass das Rad schon einige Jahre unverändert gebaut wird und dass es entsprechend Ersatzteile gibt, zusätzlich gibt es wenige Räder mit dem Federweg mit ausreichend Platz für eine ordentliche Trinkflasche. Für die gleichen Komponenten an einem Bike kannst Du auch locker das 2-3fache ausgeben.
Gruß Soldi


----------



## wirme (21. Dezember 2022)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Wie lang ist die maximale Einstecktiefe für die Sattelstütze beim 18-Zoll-Rahmen, passt eine 180mm versenkbare Sattelstütze rein?


Die 210 mm Oneup passt bei mir im 18 Zoll. Ansonsten pass bei meinem 2019er JAB alles soweit = keine Lager Probleme trotz Hochdruckreiniger und 6.000 km Laufleistung.


----------



## Soldi (21. Dezember 2022)

Die Lager sahen bei mir nach mehrerem Tagen ordentlich Schlammschlacht auch mal so aus.
Der Sand war im Käfig und konnte mit ordentlich Bremsenreiniger entfernt werden.


----------



## siebenacht (4. Januar 2023)

Erst einmal ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr 2023 und immer genügend Luft in und unter den Reifen.   

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen. Nicht, dass hier ein falscher Eindruck entsteht, ich finde das Jab von Anfang (2018) an schon sehr geil, bisher hat leider immer einiges nicht für mich gepasst (Farbe oder Komponenten bzw. passende Komponenten mit falscher Rahmenfarbe). Vielleicht brauchte ich bisher auch einfach eine Ausrede. Diesmal passt schon sehr viel und mit der Rahmenfarbe könnte ich leben.
Bisher habe ich jedes gekaufte Bike noch etwas getunt, wäre also beim Jab nichts neues, wenn alles im Rahmen bleibt.
Der leichte Rahmen, die 27,5 Zoll-Räder und die kurze Kettenstrebe für eine lebendige und wendige Fahrweise sind ja inzwischen schon etwas besonderes. Die Ausstattung bei dem Preis ist auch TOP.
Merkwürdig fand ich, dass man soviel über die schlechten Lager ließt, obwohl die Lagerung bei anderen Bikes auch nicht viel anders ist, wie z.B. bei meinem Swoop 170 aus dem Jahr 2017. 

Wenn eine 210 mm Oneup in den 18 Zoll-Rahmen passt, sollte meine 180er Nivo locker passen.

Gruß 78


----------

